# On Road the "Big Rug" in Indy (Marion County-R/CAR)



## Kevin Cole

*R/CAR the Radio Controlled Auto Racing association*
_*present*_
*The Big Rug*
*at Marion County Fairgounds Raceway's in Indy*

_Website..._
http://rcarassociation.org/index.html

_Address..._
7300 E Troy Ave, Indianapolis, IN 46239-1267(In the Big 4H Building)

_Contact Numbers_
Floyd Selzer 
(President/RCAR Owner) (317) 850-RCAR (7227)
Kevin Cole 
(Facility Manager/Track Operations) (765) 624-9768

_Pennington's RC Hobby Shop (on site)_
Bill Pennington 
(Hobby Shop/RCAR Owner) (317) 402-1061

_Our facility is a huge building offering carpet oval & on-road racing.It houses Pennington's RC Hobby Shop and a full service cafeteria.It is fully heated and has nice a dining area and restrooms.We use AMB scoring and have the new CRC ozite carpet.
R/CAR is a faith based organization that offers a family friendly envirement for quality RC racers/hobbyist and their families._


----------



## Kevin Cole

_The *New* indoor(Track) schedule...
Tue. 1pm-11pm (Oval Racing at 6pm)
Wed. 3pm-9pm (Oval...Practice/Racing)
Thu. 3pm-9pm (On road Practice)
Fri. 1pm-11pm (On Road Racing at 7pm)
Sat. 9am-7pm (Oval Racing at 1pm)
Sun. 9am-7pm (On-Road Racing at 1pm)

The Raceway will be closed on Mondays.


Pennington's Hobby may be open or available on Monday when the raceway is closed...call ahead to check.If Bill is not there...I'm sure he'll work out a way to get you the part you need.The raceway will not be used on these days if you stop in and pick up parts.
_


----------



## Kevin Cole

*On Road Classes*...our carpet covers an area over 96' by 40' so this track will be huge.


*Vintage Trans Am*
_Rules:_ www.usvintagetransam.com/rules/index.html
Min.Ride Height...5mm

*12th Scale*
_Battery:1cell Lipo or 4cell NimH
Motor:17.5 brushless(13.5 open class also available)
Body:Any 12th scale on road body
ESC:Any non programmable/Tekin V200max(13.5 open can use any ESC)_
Min.Ride Height...3mm

*Rubber Tire Touring Car*
_Battery:5200max 2cell Lipo or 4600max 6cell NimH
Motor:Any 17.5 or 13.5 brushless
Body:Any 10th scale body
ESC:Any speed control(Open)
Tires:Rubber_
Min.Ride Height...4mm

*Tamiya Mini-Cooper*
_Rules:_ www.tamiyausa.com/tcs/rules.php#mini
*We will allow any Tamiya mini body...tires will follow the TCS rules package.
Ride Height...4mm


*Open chassis F1/IndyCar*
_Allows Tamiya(old & new),3racing,HPI,RCIndyCars or Kyosho chassis
Tires:Open(rubber or foam)
Motor:Tamiya Silver can/closed endbell
Battery:5200max 2cell Lipo / 4600max 6cell NimH_
Min.Ride Height...3mm

*HPI Formula10*
_Battery:Team Orion Spec 2400 2cell Lipo
Motor:Any 21.5 brushless
Speed Control:Open(possible turbo restrictions on the RS/Pro)
Front wheel bearings allowed...
other upgrades will be evaluated as we test the car
and decided upon as a group._
Min.Ride Height...3mm

*RCGT*
_-Any 1/10th scale 4WD Touring Car chassis.
-Any "realistic/scale" Touring Car/GT body.
-Bodies should represent models that are running or had been run in the Touring Car, GT2, GT1 classes in ALMS, LeMans, Speed Challenge etc.
-Any 26mm spoked wheels (no dish wheels)
Allowable X-Pattern tire choices are:
-HPI #4790 X-Pattern Radial Tire 26mm D-Compound (base spec tire)
-HPI #4490 X-Pattern Radial Tire Pro Compound 26mm (stickier compound for improved traction)
-HPI #4495 X-Pattern Radial Belted Tire Pro Compound 26mm (sticky and belted tire, allows for more speed)
-Kit Lexan wing (flat realistic wing if included) or Plastic realistic wing set(s) only (keeping in mind the spirit of realism of the class)
-27T/17.5 Motor Limit.
-6 cell NiMH or 2 cell LiPo 7.2/7.4v battery limit._
Min.Ride Height...5mm


----------



## Kevin Cole

Please Pm me with any idea's or suggestions...we're still about a month away from our grand opening.


----------



## ThrottleKing

Hey does anyone have the HPI F1 car because I can meet them at Slots on Thursday since it is open on-raod practice we could test the HPI and F103 together to come up with somthing so that we could run them together at the Big Rug. Kind of get an idea of how they stack up with each other. I ask becuse I would like larger classes to run with and also it would be like the old days of Indy when different manufactures ran together instead of one car. I would imagine if you can change the gearing on the HPI like the F103 they would run pretty close with the 540J motor. Dollar Bill, Here is the part number for the gear ring on the F103 that let you run nearly any spur gear so you don't have to use the Tamiya metric spurs and pinions it's "3 Racing F103RM-11" I got it from RCMart but heres the web page www.3racing.com.hh It's a cheap part that lets you use the gears you may already have instead of buying new ones tha only fit the F103, just a thought but I use it and love it.


----------



## ThrottleKing

Just another suggestion I would open the tires up to being able to run "ZEN tires and body parts in case of shortages/backorders and if Bill can't get the Tamiya stuff. The Tamiya tires are a little pricy for the good ones mounted and the Zens are half that price and offer more compuonds but for me I like the 15th Aniversary kit foams and i will stick with them no matter what the cost they are just like sticking a pin under the car and running on a slot track.


----------



## ThrottleKing

Wow 13.5 foam tire, I just sold my XRAY last night because nobody was running 13.5 anymore, oh well maybe I get another one someday. Has anyone had any interest in the on-road pan car like the CRC 1/10 pan car? I just asked because I like the on-road better than oval. Check out this site www.rcindycars.com of coarse they would be an open class but aren't they cool.


----------



## Kevin Cole

Jeremiah-I would be open to the idea of tire options for the F103 and making some rule changes within that class.But the HPI car will stay a Spec class so we will have one available for on road with that in mind.I have several guys buying them and they want to keep it affordable in these tough times.The HPI uses a slick rubber tire...and tire option usually ruins a spec class...particularly from a cost stand point.
As far as the 10th scale pan car...I'd rather not flood a Wed/Thur program with too many classes and have a lot of 3 car classes running.I would rather suggest if someone is looking for something new...buy one of the cars in a class outlined in the current class configuration.
I wish you had not sold your x-ray...I mentioned a few weeks ago I was going to get that monster rolling in a class for ya:thumbsup:


----------



## scottman2007

I agree with kevin on spec rules but if the guys running the f103 want to run the slick rubber tire thats on the hpi and run them on the F103 with same motor,that could be an option too.there is a f109 rm or something coming out anyday and its only $189. with silver can 540


----------



## Kevin Cole

The HPI is a $100 car...if someone is interested in a open wheel class on a budget...they should buy one.If they want to faster and dont mind spending more...the F103 is there for the taking.

The spec HPI car/class is a perfect intermediate project for the 4H programs we will utilize to help keep the building and make our hobby strong through youth programs.
R/Car has there eye on more than letting us big boys race...we're working on programs that will educate kids to help with life choices beyond the racetrack or hobby.

Jeff Grahn became interested in racing through R/C...and cut his teeth on scale R/C cars.Now he is a successful Indycar Crew chief because of the early direction,dedication,and strong work ethic that started with running R/C cars.


----------



## ThrottleKing

Kevin Cole said:


> Jeremiah-I would be open to the idea of tire options for the F103 and making some rule changes within that class.But the HPI car will stay a Spec class so we will have one available for on road with that in mind.I have several guys buying them and they want to keep it affordable in these tough times.The HPI uses a slick rubber tire...and tire optiond usually ruin a spec class...particularly from a cost stand point.
> ]
> 
> Oh, I thought the car was comparable to the F103, meaning that it could run foams and such. I may look into one of those if the class is going to be bigger. I was suggesting that to use the Zen tires because occasionally the Tamiya tires are backordered or out of stock. The Tamiya's are better though. IF I could find a way to run whatever tires the HPI runs could we run the two together? I just want to run with a 8 to 12 car grid so that you would have to drive and the fastest car doesn't mean it will always win. I think you know what I am saying, I want to race and not walk away or get walked away from on the track.
> 
> Yeah I'm sorry about getting rid of it too. Maybe Lyons will sell it back


----------



## Kevin Cole

Yes...if we find they are a close match and can make the spec rules work with the F103 we'll do just that.I hope to have mine by weeks end...then we can take a look at both together.


----------



## scottman2007

Well that what i meant in my post HPI car is $119.00/$129.00 and the F103 car that isnt our yet runs about $189,so thats what i was suggesting,that if the F103 car could run the same tires as the HPI car and of course run the same battery and motor.But if Not iam all for having a Spec HPI open wheel class By itself,kinda like a legend class for open wheel. iam game for anything on this.
by the way there isanother F1 car out there through 3racing.com and this F1 kit is only $99.00 and its a nice looking car.
maybe something to think about is have a limit on price of the F1 kit,and then everyone run the same tires adn motor and battery.
Just a suggestion Guys.


----------



## ThrottleKing

Kevin Cole said:


> Yes...if we find they are a close match and can make the spec rules work with the F103 we'll do just that.I hope to have mine by weeks end...then we can take a look at both together.


Well then if you have it by Friday bring it to Slots and we can race them in actual conditions for the comparison. I hope to be racing mine since my Xray and 1/12th are gone and it's the only carpet car I have now. I can't wait to race on some good carpet again, I am anxiously waiting for the new rug.


----------



## Kevin Cole

I have to be at our outdoor track for practice Friday.

Once I get it I'll will look over the chassis,geometry,and construction compared to the F103 first.I have access to a couple F103's...and testing will happen.But first time out it will not be during a race program...and not at Slots.

We just need to have a little patience...soon there will be a huge venue to run and it will be managed differently than what the area is used tonce the rules are in place...they will stay that way until next season.No weekly changes just to please one guy or another.That's why I'm asking for opinions now(all Classes)...because when we start racing...the rules are set.

With the Formula10 being new...it will be a slow process to determine whether it has it's own class(like it very well could)or if we allow other makes into the mix.


----------



## ThrottleKing

Cool, I'm out of patience though. I am sick of Slots myself but for now it's all I got for carpet racing right now. I am very eager to race at the Big Rug. Give me a PM when your going to test the f103 and the HPI I would like to see them together too. I haven't been this excited about R/C since the old road course at Stout Field 20 yrs ago on Friday nights. Back then we raced stock gearbox RC10's with Nascar bodies on them with a "Pretty Little Sissy Wimpy" motor. Crap now I feel old too.


----------



## Kevin Cole

Trust me...this will be well worth the wait & the rest of the nation will be envious of what we have here in Indy.We already have dropped close to 4g's on carpet and the track side cafe/diner will be like no other track has or have seen.

Everyone needs to set their reservations aside about the "this track did this" or "that track does" whatever...and realize this place is good for the hobby/community period.
There's plenty of desire & racers in this area for more than one venue to run good programs and I certainly kept that in mind when coming up with our schedule.


----------



## fselzer

I hate to do this to ya Kevin but I am an open wheel racer at heart. Is everyone familiar with the RC indy cars produced right here in Indy? go to 
http://www.rcindycars.com/index.html to check them out.


----------



## Kevin Cole

That's what we run here in Indy at the Velodrome.The car cost will be much higher and could be considered as a top end class.You pretty much by the chassis kit and add your pan car goodies to them.There's already 4-6 guys in the area that have them.
Bob Cordell has one...maybe he will be interested if the class gets going.They are usually used for oval rather than on road.

By the way...thanks Floyd.


----------



## Part Timer

ThrottleKing said:


> Cool, I'm out of patience though. I am sick of Slots myself but for now it's all I got for carpet racing right now. I am very eager to race at the Big Rug. Give me a PM when your going to test the f103 and the HPI I would like to see them together too. I haven't been this excited about R/C since the old road course at Stout Field 20 yrs ago on Friday nights. Back then we raced stock gearbox RC10's with Nascar bodies on them with a "Pretty Little Sissy Wimpy" motor. Crap now I feel old too.


Wow I remember those days. My first stock car body was a Thunderbird on a gold tub RC10 at Stout Field.


----------



## tc1

I have one of the old HPI F1s, any class I can run it in?

Thanks,


----------



## smokefan

Kevin Cole said:


> _The indoor schedule...
> 
> Tue. 11am-11pm (Oval Racing)
> Wed. 11am-11pm (On-Road...Practice)
> Thu. 11am-11pm (On road Racing...Classes TBA)
> Fri. 11am-11pm (Oval...Practice)
> Sat. 9am-11pm (Oval Racing)
> 
> The Raceway will be closed on Sundays & Mondays.
> 
> We might add racing on Mondays if the demand for an extra day increases.
> 
> Gonna be kinda hard to get some of us from out of town if your not planning on doing any onroad racing on the weekends._


----------



## SMG

I just purchased a 3Racing f109 for $99 any chance I might be able to race it with the F103's class? Thanks.


----------



## rockin_bob13

*Open Wheel*

I do have several chassis from RCIndyCar. They are sweet. I raced 'em at the Velo and oval/carpet. They're fun, fast, good lookin'. I'm into 4wd right now and if I diversify, always something suffers. I'm in for 4wd/onroad for now. 
Tim's RCIndyCars "Spitfire" chassis is a superb onroad chassis with 6-cell, batts down the middle and drag links. The GRX is for LTO/ 2X4-cell batt slots, 3 shock T-plate car.


----------



## Kevin Cole

SMG said:


> I just purchased a 3Racing f109 for $99 any chance I might be able to race it with the F103's class? Thanks.


I'll have to look and see where it fits in with the others...we'll come up with something so it can run.


----------



## Kevin Cole

tc1 said:


> I have one of the old HPI F1s, any class I can run it in?
> 
> Thanks,


Same deal as above...we'll get it figured out.


----------



## Kevin Cole

smokefan said:


> Kevin Cole said:
> 
> 
> 
> _The indoor schedule...
> 
> Tue. 11am-11pm (Oval Racing)
> Wed. 11am-11pm (On-Road...Practice)
> Thu. 11am-11pm (On road Racing...Classes TBA)
> Fri. 11am-11pm (Oval...Practice)
> Sat. 9am-11pm (Oval Racing)
> 
> The Raceway will be closed on Sundays & Mondays.
> 
> We might add racing on Mondays if the demand for an extra day increases.
> 
> Gonna be kinda hard to get some of us from out of town if your not planning on doing any onroad racing on the weekends._
> 
> 
> 
> _
> 
> Saturdays will be our big Oval day...and Slots runs On road on Fridays.If ownership see's we need to add Sunday or Monday...they might consider it.
> 
> The current schedule is a starting point and put together hoping it would not hurt Slots and the RC race scene in this area.It is subject for future changes...but to start the season it will be as listed.I'll be driving an hour one way myself...but this facility will be well worth it._
Click to expand...


----------



## Kevin Cole

rockin_bob13 said:


> I do have several chassis from RCIndyCar. They are sweet. I raced 'em at the Velo and oval/carpet. They're fun, fast, good lookin'. I'm into 4wd right now and if I diversify, always something suffers. I'm in for 4wd/onroad for now.
> Tim's RCIndyCars "Spitfire" chassis is a superb onroad chassis with 6-cell, batts down the middle and drag links. The GTX is for LTO/ 2X4-cell batt slots, 3 shock T-plate car.


Good to hear from you Bob...I hope to see some of the local on road aces out here on this giant lay-out.We'll certainly have some fun and it will be quite a change of pace for both the on road & oval community.

Most of the IndyCar guys from the Velo plan to come out and run a little on the Big paved oval next season.Plus,several are coming up from Terre Haute to run the 13.5 Touring Cars on the oval with the new 190mm COT bodies.


----------



## j21moss

hmmmm..I wonder why the F102 Tamiya hasn't been mention to run F1..It will run against any of those F103 or Hpi's.. I got 2 of them and 1 is ready to roll!!!

unless those F103's scared???? LOL


----------



## ThrottleKing

I will run against any F1 car as long as the battery limit is 5000 and the 540J motor is used. I just want to run with alot of cars on the track. I say that because after people run open wheel they will quickly learn that they don't respond well when contact is made with other cars unlike full body cars. Just like the real thing only smaller.


----------



## j21moss

ThrottleKing said:


> I will run against any F1 car as long as the battery limit is 5000 and the 540J motor is used. I just want to run with alot of cars on the track. I say that because after people run open wheel they will quickly learn that they don't respond well when contact is made with other cars unlike full body cars. Just like the real thing only smaller.


I agree!!!


----------



## Kevin Cole

Looks like I'll have to have a little get together with all my open wheel buddies and have a closed door test session when we're ready.


----------



## j21moss

Kevin Cole said:


> Looks like I'll have to have a little get together with all my open wheel buddies and have a closed door test session when we're ready.


yeah and bring your little dog too!!!!! LOL


----------



## Kevin Cole

I didnt know you met the little dog.


----------



## scottman2007

I see the schedule for racing like onroad is 11am til 11pm,but when does quals start or the first heat race?? and someone on these days are going to be there for 12 hours??
By the way the one car from 3Racing that someone mentioned earlier is only $99 and its a nice car,I would say run F1 chassis that are below $200.00 and the everyone must run rubber tire,540 motor,and i would say some type of lipo maybe a orion 2400,and with this i would say this could be a big class,and the only reason i say 2400 lipo,is the fact you dont need a huge lipo whne you are only running 4 or 5 min heats and mains.and this will also keep cost down and make it more even racing. and rubber tires would make it a drivers race. not to mention just what Moss said these cars come in contact with other cars or walls and you break stuff,so a lower lipo will cut some speed down as well as the rubber tires.
One thing i would like to see is the one car at a time Quals for this class.
it would be really neat.


----------



## Kevin Cole

The track hours are 11-11...the program will not run that length.Weeknight programs will start in the early evening.

The qualifying deal will stay outside...it is a nightmare to manage with our scoring system.

More to come...stay tuned!


----------



## scottman2007

I know the program wont run all that time I was wondering if you guys had any ideas for start times.I know you guys have a million things you are trying to plan.keep up the great work.


----------



## mGraves

scottman2007 said:


> I know the program wont run all that time I was wondering if you guys had any ideas for start times.I know you guys have a million things you are trying to plan.keep up the great work.


Scott,

I heard the races start at 10:59 pm....see ya there. :thumbsup:


----------



## scottman2007

LMAO..good one Matt.that mean one heat 1min.we could do 5 laps,LOL


----------



## Railroader

I'd love to try the track out when you guys get up and running. Unfortunately Thursdays are near impossible for me, and even then it would only be once a month or less.

Mini Coopers, and F1 (c'mon, this is Indy!!!) would be the two classes I am interested in right now.


----------



## scottman2007

I hope racing doesnt start til at least 7pm on thursday or 7:30pm would be even better.


----------



## Kevin Cole

Race program start times have not been set just yet...but we cant start too late and get the program in on any of the days.


----------



## nitro neil

I noticed on your rules for 13.5 run foam tires will rubber tires be allowed for practice? is the track open now and ready to go? I would like to come out to practice during this week comming up. do you guys have any pics of the track and facilities.
thanks


----------



## Kevin Cole

Yes...you'll be able to practice with rubber tires.Not sure how that will help with set up...but it's fine.

The track is not ready yet...our grand opening will be later this month.We are still in the construction phase in the building.

Keep in mind...it will have a large hobby store,cafe with dining area,and one of the nicest tracks you'll lay your car on.Brand new CRC Ozite carpet with enough pit area for a small army.

I'll keep everyone posted as we get closer.


----------



## Kevin Cole

Looks like we will run the HPI FormulaTen as a spec class by itself.The Tamiya's and other makes will run in a separate class with a different rule package.

More to come on both soon!


----------



## Mach10_shooter

Kevin Cole said:


> Looks like we will run the HPI FormulaTen as a spec class by itself.The Tamiya's and other makes will run it a separate class with a different rule package.
> 
> More to come on both soon!


That sounds awesome Kevin, that's going to be a great class. I think I'll order mine tomorrow. Any idea on motor/battery combo yet?


----------



## Kevin Cole

Mach10_shooter said:


> That sounds awesome Kevin, that's going to be a great class. I think I'll order mine tomorrow. Any idea on motor/battery combo yet?


Bill has 2 in stock...for $100 even I think.

I like the thought of an affordable Lipo like the Team Orion Spec 2400($35) and maybe a 21.5 brushless.

I know the battery will fit...but I'm not sure about the motor yet.I have not started building mine yet(always working at the track)...but it is a full build kit that has plenty of available adjustments to play with.


----------



## Mach10_shooter

Kevin Cole said:


> Bill has 2 in stock...for $100 even I think.
> 
> I like the thought of an affordable Lipo like the Team Orion Spec 2400($35) and maybe a 21.5 brushless.
> 
> I know the battery will fit...but I'm not sure about the motor yet.I have not started building mine yet(always working at the track)...but it is a full build kit that has plenty of available adjustments to play with.


Great I'll get one from Bill. That combo sounds fine with me too.


----------



## Rockie0366

when is the grand opening?


----------



## Kevin Cole

We're shooting for a race around Halloween as the grand opening.

Keep checking in here and we'll keep everyone posted.


----------



## Kevin Cole

Work will continue this week on the indoor track...someone is there from 10am until late if anyone wants to come out and help.

*Pennington's Hobby Shop* _has new inventory of SMC & ThunderPower 1cell Lipos,new hardshell receiver packs,and Novak boosters.

Dollar Bill also has plenty of Nastruck bodies in stock and the NEW HPI FormulaTen F1 kit we will run as a spec class.

The Hobby Shop is open everyday in the 4H building after 10am.If you need something special...call Bill or stop in and he'll have it for you in a few days. _


----------



## scottman2007

I agree with battery selection for the hpi F1 car bit iam not sure about the 21.5 brushless system,the car is only around $119 and we are going to put a $145 brushless system in it??Istill think a good idea for a motor would be a tamiya sport tuned black can motor.but on the other hand if you put a brushless system in the car its will be more even and at $145 for a brushless system from dollar bill with battery its still under $300.00 for evething except radio and thats not bad at all.


----------



## Kevin Cole

Yes...and a properly maintained brushless motor will last for years.

The black & silver can motors will have to be replaced as usage increases.Not too mention the black can motor has quite a history with people trying to jack with it to cheat the rules.

The initial investment might be a little more...but the long term dividends will be well worth it.

People can run HPI Formula10 in the open chassis F1 class with the other makes if they want to run the other style motor...so that option is there as well.


----------



## scottman2007

Cool kevin i agree totally,hey when you start putting our together,you will have to come on here and tell us about the kit,kinda like a review,LOL


----------



## Kevin Cole

I'm sure Simpson will have his done before me.


----------



## Mach10_shooter

:thumbsup:


----------



## dragrace

You might want to remove the 4600 Lipo limit on 1/12 scale. Most people are moving to the 5000 50c.

Steve Dunn
Indianapolis


----------



## Kevin Cole

I'll do that Steve...thanks for the input.That's exactly what I'm looking for to get this righ for the racers.:thumbsup:


----------



## mGraves

dragrace said:


> You might want to remove the 4600 Lipo limit on 1/12 scale. Most people are moving to the 5000 50c.
> 
> Steve Dunn
> Indianapolis


Holy crap Batman.....is that "THE" Steve Dunn??? What have you been up to man?? Are you still racing motorcycles?? I sold both of my Busa's....one was a turbo bike. I think the last time I saw you was back in '02 in Orlando at Snowbirds. Get your RC gear together....This track is going to be top of the line!!! If your still working in Indy, stop by the sign shop this week.

Matt Graves


----------



## RustyS

You going to be there tonight? I am going to try to make it there around 6-630p. i want to check this place out.


----------



## Kevin Cole

Yeah Rusty...I'll be there,stop on by and check it out.


----------



## JonnySocko

Wow! Rusty is going over? I'll have to stop over myself some time to see the place. Weeknight racing is tough for me to make though.


----------



## Kevin Cole

Rusty is a buddy of mine...he's good people.


----------



## Kevin Cole

If you look at the schedule I put together...it was made with Slots best interest in mind.I tried to make it as opposite of the Slots schedule as I could.That way the on road crowd can come over and enjoy the big track when Slots has Oval racing...and the same with the oval guys.

There's no reason why the Racing Capital of the World cannot support two solid RC indoor race tracks & co-exist to make the hobby better for all us.

We are doing the same with Ingall's and our Quarter Scale program on our outdoor track next season.

Trust me...it's good for the city,the hobbyist in the area,and most important...the kids that want to enjoy the same thrill we all get racing RC.


----------



## Railroader

And I hope everyone appreciates that.


----------



## brockstar43

What your doing is totally great and will be greatly appreciated! Now if we could just find someplace to run electric offroad this winter


----------



## RustyS

Kevin Cole said:


> Yeah Rusty...I'll be there,stop on by and check it out.


I stopped by there just before 6pm and couldn't figure out how to get in. All the gates were closed. It was raining and I didn't see any pedestrian gates open. I will try again on thursday evening.


----------



## Kevin Cole

Rusty-Give me a call next time and I'll direct you to the entrance that is open.There's several gates...but only one is open.(765-624-9768)

We'll get a banner out there to help ASAP too.


----------



## Alien ArtWerX

Kevin Cole said:


> Rusty-Give me a call next time and I'll direct you to the entrance that is open.There's several gates...but only one is open.(765-624-9768)
> 
> We'll get a banner out there to help ASAP too.


I might know a guy that can do that for you.:thumbsup:


----------



## RustyS

Kevin Cole said:


> Rusty-Give me a call next time and I'll direct you to the entrance that is open.There's several gates...but only one is open.(765-624-9768)
> 
> We'll get a banner out there to help ASAP too.


One of the guys stopped by there last night and picked up a voltage booster. I talked with him and found out how to get in there. Definitely need to get a banner up. That would help guide the dummies like me in. I plan on stopping by tonight again. I should be there around 6pm.


----------



## JonnySocko

Kevin Cole said:


> If you look at the schedule I put together...it was made with Slots best interest in mind.I tried to make it as opposite of the Slots schedule as I could.That way the on road crowd can come over and enjoy the big track when Slots has Oval racing...and the same with the oval guys.
> 
> There's no reason why the Racing Capital of the World cannot support two solid RC indoor race tracks & co-exist to make the hobby better for all us.
> 
> We are doing the same with Ingall's and our Quarter Scale program on our outdoor track next season.
> 
> Trust me...it's good for the city,the hobbyist in the area,and most important...the kids that want to enjoy the same thrill we all get racing RC.


Once things get up and running I'll see if I can leave work early and come over to check it out. The first race day is planned for some time around Halloween, correct?


----------



## mGraves

I think opening night will be oval racing on the Friday before Holloween.....I think onroad will be running the following week on the scheduled nights.

Brock....I thought HCRC was running electric offroad on Sundays again this year???


----------



## mGraves

You guys stopping by tonight might want to give Kevin a call first. I know they were heading to get new boothes for the dining area. I'm not sure what time they will be back.


----------



## brockstar43

Last I heard they were only running electric one friday a month. I need to make it out and run the infield track before it closes. Heard its alot of fun!


----------



## SMG

Besides the HPI F10 class, What will be the rules for the other open wheel class. Things like motor limit, brushed or brushless, ESC and so on....Thanks


----------



## UFC

not real familiar with the HPI FormulaTen but will this be ran on oval as well? just trying to figure out if it is so i can run it with my slider.


----------



## Kevin Cole

UFC said:


> not real familiar with the HPI FormulaTen but will this be ran on oval as well? just trying to figure out if it is so i can run it with my slider.


It will initially be an on road class,but we plan to run a on road/oval(like Indycar)point series later this winter.It will be on a different night than the normal oval(Tuesday/Saturday)programs.


----------



## Kevin Cole

SMG said:


> Besides the HPI F10 class, What will be the rules for the other open wheel class. Things like motor limit, brushed or brushless, ESC and so on....Thanks



Open chassis F1/IndyCar
Allows Tamiya(old & new),3racing,HPI,RCIndyCars or Kyosho chassis
Tires:Open(rubber or foam)
Motor:Tamiya Silver can/closed endbell
Battery:5200max 2cell Lipo / 4600max 6cell NimH


----------



## Kevin Cole

****Indoor On Road rules on Page #1 & the website have been updated****


----------



## ThrottleKing

Those are excellent rules for starting out with in the open F1. I think it will allow alot of good close racing along with a multiple manufacturer grid just like the real thing.


----------



## wurthusa

A little birdy told me there was going to be a new indoor carpet track in town. While I date back to the Soccer Field days and the Raz Ma Taz running the cutting edge Bolink Eliminator, I might still be able to run a foam tire setup.

Any chance there are parts laying on the shelf for a TRC Pro 10?


----------



## indy-25

No chance of running onroad on Sundays? There isnt any offroad within a 3 hour drive and I might want to give 12th scale a try agian.


----------



## Kevin Cole

We're looking at possibly adding Sundays as the track gets established.

Look for a big on road races the day after Thanksgiving Nov.27(Black Friday) and on New Years Day

And of coarse we'll have on road on Wednesdays & Thursdays every week.


----------



## dragrace

mGraves said:


> Holy crap Batman.....is that "THE" Steve Dunn??? What have you been up to man?? Are you still racing motorcycles?? I sold both of my Busa's....one was a turbo bike. I think the last time I saw you was back in '02 in Orlando at Snowbirds. Get your RC gear together....This track is going to be top of the line!!! If your still working in Indy, stop by the sign shop this week.
> 
> Matt Graves


Hey Matt,

Yep still have a Busa Pro Street Bike.....Racing RC on Wed. at Slots. 
Still working n Indy, I'll stop by sometime.
Tony Fox and I are going to Cincy tomorrow (Sunday).
Can't wait to run at this new track. It's great that the schedule is different than slots so we can run at both places without someone going out of business.

Steve Dunn


----------



## j21moss

Kevin Cole said:


> Open chassis F1/IndyCar
> Allows Tamiya(old & new),3racing,HPI,RCIndyCars or Kyosho chassis
> Tires:Open(rubber or foam)
> Motor:Tamiya Silver can/closed endbell
> Battery:5200max 2cell Lipo / 4600max 6cell NimH


Hey!!! what about the Woods Indycar.. I want a piece of this!!! LOL


----------



## RustyS

indy-25 said:


> No chance of running onroad on Sundays? There isnt any offroad within a 3 hour drive and I might want to give 12th scale a try agian.


I am with Indy-25, I will be racing at slots on wednesday and then to turn around and run thuursday night on the big rug is going to make my butt drag the ground ( I hate road rash). I think a sunday afternoon road race would help draw in out of towners. Since it could be a day race we could run multiple classes and not worry to much about it getting late and trying to squeeze everything in.


----------



## indy-25

RustyS said:


> I am with Indy-25, I will be racing at slots on wednesday and then to turn around and run thuursday night on the big rug is going to make my butt drag the ground ( I hate road rash). I think a sunday afternoon road race would help draw in out of towners. Since it could be a day race we could run multiple classes and not worry to much about it getting late and trying to squeeze everything in.


 
I'll come and check it out when racing starts up. I sold all carpet equipment I had after hobbytown shut down and New Castle moved into the Lodge. I would like to run some 12th scale again.


----------



## nickcacc

indy-25 said:


> I'll come and check it out when racing starts up. I sold all carpet equipment I had after hobbytown shut down and New Castle moved into the Lodge. I would like to run some 12th scale again.


Since 2 have already spoken, I'll be the 3rd to ask for on-road on a weekend. Living in Cloverdale, and working in Terre Haute, it's impossible to get anywhere on a week day to race. It would be nice to race on-road again also.


----------



## cwoods34

I'll vote for a Sunday-at-noon onroad program also, but a loss of sleep for work wouldn't stop me from coming on Thursdays :hat:

Can't wait! This coming week I'll be getting the 13.5 foam car back together (just need to get a 13.5 motor!) and I'll have a VTA car and a Mini Cooper.


----------



## Railroader

Sunday would be a great day, but I'd suggest a 2pm(ish) start time. A lot of guys want to worship with their families (ME!) and can't make a noon or even 1pm start time.


----------



## Kevin Cole

I'll keep working on it with the owners...they would rather not open on Sundays with this being a faith based organization.They do seem more open to the idea than they were a few months ago.


----------



## indy-25

A tight run program with a 10 am open 2 pm race start could get everyone home at a decent time.


----------



## wurthusa

So what kind of investment am I looking at to have a competitive car? I sold everything I had when I stopped racing at Planet so I have no radio gear, batteries or charger. The only thing I have that remotely resembles a carpet car is 20 years old. I'm not above buying something used and upgrading a little bit at a time.


----------



## Kevin Cole

wurthusa said:


> So what kind of investment am I looking at to have a competitive car? I sold everything I had when I stopped racing at Planet so I have no radio gear, batteries or charger. The only thing I have that remotely resembles a carpet car is 20 years old. I'm not above buying something used and upgrading a little bit at a time.


Hey buddy...I have not seen you for a few years.I think it was at Reebok when you were starting your business.

We have a good Hobby shop that will meet or beat any prices out there...even online.

What are you interested in running...oval or on road?

Shoot me an email and let me know what you're interested in and I can point you in the right direction.RC has actually gotten much easier to manage since you stopped racing and a lot more trouble free.

Between me,you.and Mooney we burned the wheels off that same old T4 and it's still running strong in PA.

Here's my email [email protected]

Put your phone number in there and what time is good to call.I'm managing track operations at the new indoor track(and our outdoor tracks) so I can get you headed in the right direction with the rules and suggestions on what to run/buy.


----------



## RustyS

Kevin Cole said:


> I'll keep working on it with the owners...they would rather not open on Sundays with this being a faith based organization.They do seem more open to the idea than they were a few months ago.


I can't speak for the others but I know I do a lot of praying before I hit the track, barriers or whatever gets in my way.


----------



## JonnySocko

It would be MUCH easier for me to make a race day if one of the weekend days was set aside for on road. What about splitting the oval and road racing? Oval racing Friday and Road racing Saturday? That wouldn't conflict with other tracks that I know of and you could still be closed on Sundays. There are a few others that live near me that would be willing to drive over from Illinois but two hours one way on a weeknight is tough to do. Just an option for you to consider.


----------



## Railroader

Kevin Cole said:


> I'll keep working on it with the owners...they would rather not open on Sundays *with this being a faith based organization*.They do seem more open to the idea than they were a few months ago.


I can understand their reasons for wanting to take Sunday off. I myself work for a Christian ministry organization*, and I would abhor any action I had that caused someone to not be able to worship or stumble in their faith. I am unable to race Wednesday nights at Indy Slots due to Church commitments, and it is a sacrifice I heartily make.

*Alas, my ministry is 24/7/365, but I digress.



JonnySocko said:


> It would be MUCH easier for me to make a race day if one of the weekend days was set aside for on road. What about splitting the oval and road racing? Oval racing Friday and Road racing Saturday? That wouldn't conflict with other tracks that I know of and you could still be closed on Sundays. There are a few others that live near me that would be willing to drive over from Illinois but two hours one way on a weeknight is tough to do. Just an option for you to consider.


Good point. Indeed, devoting oval to both Friday and Saturday seems a bit overkill.

Also, another possibility is to run an on road program early in the day on Saturday at noon and be done by 4pm or 5pm. Still plenty of time to start the oval program. Might be a long day for the organizers though.

Regardless, this is your guys' operation and ultimately your decisions, I am just offering suggestions. Thursday night is just tough for on road with anyone with kids (of which I currently have 5, and possibly 7 at the end of the month).


----------



## Eric T

I am new to rc cars. I live less than 1 mile from the Marion County Fairgrounds. I would like to purchase a car to run and have fun with. I had a rc car before but got bored just racing it myself. I don;t know what type I would like to buy but I am looking for some info to make a decision. Indoor/Outdoor? I guess since it is already October I would purchase an indoor car first. Please help me get some info so I can get in on the fun. I could also stop by and watch some people run if you have time and date. Thank you


----------



## Kevin Cole

Hey Eric...email me your phone # and we'll talk about options for you buddy.

I'll give you a call this evening...or whatever time you say is best.


----------



## wurthusa

Kevin Cole said:


> Hey Eric...email me your phone # and we'll talk about options for you buddy.
> 
> I'll give you a call this evening...or whatever time you say is best.


I'm still waiting on my phone call


----------



## jason crist

indy-25 said:


> A tight run program with a 10 am open 2 pm race start could get everyone home at a decent time.


I agree 100%
for a good on road turn out you will need to race on Sunday.
Example :
open doors at 1pm 
race at 4
2 heats and a main 
done and out by 7pm 

Guys can go to church and race all in same day.....
Still have onroad on Thursday


----------



## cwoods34

A lot of people attend evening church also, usually 6 PM till 8 or so. IDEALLY all day Saturday would be the best bet, but oval usually gets the priority around here


----------



## Kevin Cole

I think the owner is starting to take notice on what the racers want & need...as far as a weekend day for on road.

Saturday will be our oval program.

There will be special races that will be an entire day for on road regardless.Like the race the day after Thanksgiving & the race on New Years Day.
We also have a couple two day events after those races later in the indoor season.

Like I mentioned before,let me continue speaking with ownership about Sundays and hopefully after we open we'll have that available for you guys.


----------



## Alien ArtWerX

Kevin Cole said:


> I think the owner is starting to take notice on what the racers want & need...as far as a weekend day for on road.
> 
> Saturday will be our oval program.
> 
> There will be special races that will be an entire day for on road regardless.Like the race the day after Thanksgiving & the race on New Years Day.
> We also have a couple two day events after those races later in the indoor season.
> 
> Like I mentioned before,let me continue speaking with ownership about Sundays and hopefully after we open we'll have that available for you guys.


Shouldn't you be working slacker? Just bustin your kahonies bra!:wave:


----------



## Kevin Cole

I'm lucky I guess...woke up with a high temp/fever.I guess the kiss goodnight from my daughter was enough to get me too.

I'll be back out there tomorrow...I was there last night until after 2:30am.


----------



## rockin_bob13

*What to run?*

Wait 'til they're racin'. Look at the cars and then the drivers, and the turnout in that class, (more drivers, more fun) and then decide what/who you want to race against, is my suggestion. You'll decide what cars look cool to you and what drivers are cool to race with.


----------



## scootgarage

*do both*

I spent last season racing at Lafayette. They just ran on road and oval the same night. I don't know how you are set up but it was easy to change from oval to road course at the Lafayette track. Just have to have the racers help with changing things around quickly. Maybe you could limit the road course classes on Saturday to the two most popular. May even be better to rotate the road course classes every Saturday if there are four or five favorites. Besides, I am sure the oval guys would LOVE to turn martial a road course track. Just a thought from a new guy.


----------



## nitro neil

any pics of the facility yet?


----------



## Speedy20124

No we got the carpet Monday so it's still in work. IT's going to be fun though it's HUGE!!!


----------



## Chogue

*there is an on road thread too?*

wow just stumbled on the big rug on road thread. now i can contaminate a whole new thread with my opinions:thumbsup:

it seems that there is some great debate about the structure for the indycar class that i would love to be a part of, so i thought i would offer my 2 cents. maybe my opinion is biased but it always bothered me that indycars seemed to be the first class that promoters and racedirectors try to through the "spec treatment" at, when in reality they should be the fastest class out there....or atleast the most entertaining but i understand that it will never be that way and we do need cost control measures.

i do think that trying to run a straight axle type car on rubber tires is going to prove very frustrating, in particular to new drivers, but i fairly confident that it will be a near impossibility to drive without serious tire treatments that could damage carpet or be expensive...i could be wrong. 

as far as power definatly brushless lipos..you call it we will run it. just limit it like the slider class.. that seems to work.

but chassis seems to be the issue, im a firm believer that there is no "it" chassis that must be had to be competitive, a properly set up racecar and a good driver will run up front regardless what you are running, i find this especially true in the indycar class. many moons ago i had a 800$ woods indycar (your welcome jmoss!!) that tony fox used to destroy with his old road wizard----yes road wizard!! in those days the rules basically were any car any tire, but you had to use an readily available indycar front end (no assocaited front ends hangning in the breeze) and you had to have front and rear wings. and it worked quite well. the only reason i even feel compelled to say anything is that i truly hate seeing racers divided up into a million tiny classes and i you started specing everything you will ultimatly turn away racers who may compete with there f10 whatever that is sitting on the shelf but just wont because they feel they need to buy new everything. for the record i dont currently own an indycar... so no bias

sorry for the rant, ill step down for my soapbox:tongue: again just my opinions not trying to stir the barrel or anything, im putting my flame suit on now so lemme have it
thanks
chris


----------



## Kevin Cole

No problem Chris...and valid points you make.

We're offering 6 on road classes this season...two of which are F1/Indy Car based.

The "Spec" HPI Formula10 class is for the budget minded racer and will offer a level playing field with everyone having the same car.That class will also serve as a intermediate build for the new RC 4H program we're are starting here in Indy.

There is an open chassis F1/Indy Car class for the guys that want more options...and the HPI can run in it with less limitations.

Both classes rules were based on feedback from the racers to me by email,pm,phone call,or coming out to the track.

Our on road program offer a couple lower cost classes (mini coopers & HPI F10)for guys...as well as a couple (open chassis F1/13.5 TC with foams) for guys to go fast.And one national class that fits in anywhere...VTA.

We're staying away from 3 make a class in both on road & oval to keep the programs rolling and build the current classes of this season.Now that's not to say I wont add a class if a group can support it with at least 5-6 cars a week.


----------



## Chogue

i knew you guys had it sorted, but i felt the need to ramble all of your efforts to keep the class count to a minimum is one of many things that is gonna make this a great place to race! the hpi class sounds like a blast and you cant beat the kit price. im just curious to see how the package pans out.....might have to get one


----------



## wurthusa

Stopped by this morning to check it out. The building is fantastic and it's going to be a great place to race.

That being said......If anyone locally has a TC3 they would sell for a reasonable price, I need 2. I'm also just getting back into racing so I have to start from scratch. If there's something taking up space and you want to sell, shoot me an email [email protected]

Thanks.


----------



## Chogue

wurthusa... i may have tc3 for a good deal....its the old mans, but he is looking to go indycar racing and might be willing to dump it for cheap....stay tuned
chris


----------



## Kevin Cole

*R/CAR update*

_Ride height rules have been posted on the first page of this thread in the rules post...as well as on the web site.

Outdoor track records have been updated on the web site too._:thumbsup:


----------



## JonnySocko

Kevin Cole said:


> I think the owner is starting to take notice on what the racers want & need...as far as a weekend day for on road.
> 
> Saturday will be our oval program.
> 
> There will be special races that will be an entire day for on road regardless.Like the race the day after Thanksgiving & the race on New Years Day.
> We also have a couple two day events after those races later in the indoor season.
> 
> Like I mentioned before,let me continue speaking with ownership about Sundays and hopefully after we open we'll have that available for you guys.


So, no weekend day for on road classes? Darn!


----------



## JonnySocko

Kevin Cole said:


> *R/CAR update*
> 
> _Ride height rules have been posted on the first page of this thread in the rules post...as well as on the web site.
> 
> Outdoor track records have been updated on the web site too._:thumbsup:


Just curious on the ride height rules, 3/16" is nearly 5mm anyway (4.76mm). Most tracks require 4mm for foam tire sedan and 3mm for 1/12 and F1. Rubber tire sedan is 5mm, VTA or otherwise. 5mm for 1/12 will be tough, especially once the traction comes up as you likely have guys traction rolling, not much fun!


----------



## Kevin Cole

It was based of a minimum used with 10th scale oval pan car.Let me look into it and I'll make adjustments.
Anyone else have input on this?

I'll call Frank or John at CRC and some of my buddies in the Northern Ohio area and get some input too.


----------



## Kevin Cole

Alright...I think it is all fixed(Thx to Mr.Socko & Ken Feather).

I've made the change on the rules on this thread...I'll have our webmaster make the change on the website.

Can anyone weigh in on the Mini Coppers?


----------



## IndyPhil26

So from what im reading there wont be any rubber tire touring thats non VTA? The only onroad myself and a few others are interested in running is a rubber tire touring with regular bodies 13.5 or 17.5 motors w/e people wanted to run. Seeing that foam touring is dying it just makes more sense to me to run rubber with tire wear being such a non issue. Foam tires is the entire reason I quit racing carpet. And VTA is just to slow and ugly.


----------



## IndyPhil26

Also in the 1/12 scale class there's 4cell 17.5 and 1cell lipo 17.5 together?


----------



## rockin_bob13

*Rcgt*

The RCGT class from HPI Racing is a real good class we have at Slots. 17.5/27turn, 6-cell os 2 cell lipoly. Spec rubber tires, spec bodies. Rules at hpiracing.com. Real sports car bodies, real cool.


----------



## indy-25

Isn't 4 cell 17.5 more equal to a 1S 13.5 comb?


----------



## IndyPhil26

indy-25 said:


> Isn't 4 cell 17.5 more equal to a 1S 13.5 comb?


Pretty much what I was thinking. Pretty much kills lipo in 1/12 and thats where things are going nationwide. Rubber touring is growing, foam is dying. Just dont understand these classes honestly.


----------



## Kevin Cole

These are the classes we've decided to run this season...unfortunately everyone will not be happy(and never will).Early on I had 7 racers contact me about foam tire TC & not one about rubber tire.We have 3 TC classes available...VTA(rubber tires),13.5 foam tire on road,and 13.5 COT TC on the oval.

Five classes are more than enough to run on our Thursday night program.If we add Sundays we certainly will consider adding the RCGT class...but we will not have several TC classes of 3-4 cars each.If the demand is there and it can support more 5 cars each...we'll look a it.


----------



## Lugnutz

IndyPhil26 said:


> So from what im reading there wont be any rubber tire touring thats non VTA? The only onroad myself and a few others are interested in running is a rubber tire touring with regular bodies 13.5 or 17.5 motors w/e people wanted to run. Seeing that foam touring is dying it just makes more sense to me to run rubber with tire wear being such a non issue. Foam tires is the entire reason I quit racing carpet. And VTA is just to slow and ugly.


I would be intrested in a rubber class also, 13.5 or 17.5. I will say that VTA is a good time.


----------



## rockin_bob13

IndyPhil26 said:


> Also in the 1/12 scale class there's 4cell 17.5 and 1cell lipo 17.5 together?


No, they're not together.


----------



## rockin_bob13

Kevin Cole said:


> These are the classes we've decided to run this season...unfortunately everyone will not be happy(and never will).Early on I had 7 racers contact me about foam tire TC & not one about rubber tire.We have 3 TC classes available...VTA(rubber tires),13.5 foam tire on road,and 13.5 COT TC on the oval.
> 
> Five classes are more than enough to run on our Thursday night program.If we add Sundays we certainly will consider adding the RCGT class...but we will not have several TC classes of 3-4 cars each.If the demand is there and it can support more 5 cars each...we'll look a it.


What is the 3rd onroad TC class?


----------



## IndyPhil26

Whatever floats everybody's boat. Just surprising that people want to run foam touring instead of rubber. But it pretty much rules out about 3 of us for coming. GL with the new track and hopefully you get really good turnouts.


----------



## IndyPhil26

Bob I get the impression VTA, 13.5 foam, and then 13.5 cot TC oval is considered the 3rd.


----------



## Lugnutz

Indy Phil, PM


----------



## nitro neil

i did hear a rumor today that jaco will discontinue making foam tires do to the market for foams. If this is fact i do believe parma gets there foams from jaco. like I said at this point this is rumor. But i do tend to believe this with the larger races having very low turn out for foams. If anyone can confirm please chime in.


----------



## Kevin Cole

Three TC classes...2 on road & 1 on the oval.

Sorry you(Phil) feel the way you do but it sounds like you're just set on that one class...which is unfortunate.Rubber tires in VTA is available,and foams with the 13.5's...there's options available if you want to run on the huge lay out with new carpet in the Indy area.

Once again...I cannot make everyone happy.We will not be a "3 makes a class" track.That's not good racing and a waste of time that slows the program.
Like I said before,if a class can support 5 or more racers on a weekly basis...I'll strongly consider a spot for it in our program.


----------



## IndyPhil26

Its cool and its not a personal thing with you. If people want to run foam and not rubber thats fine. And ya thats pretty much all I want to run. Tires is the main reason I quit racing and the only way id come back is rubber. And VTA is just not at all interesting to me. I take it that practice with rubber touring would be fine?


----------



## Kevin Cole

IndyPhil26 said:


> I take it that practice with rubber touring would be fine?


Absolutely...you're welcome there any time & can practice all the rubber tire TC you want.I have a tire deal...so maybe I can eventually persuade you to run some foam tires in the future...it's hard to turn down if I give you the tires:thumbsup:


----------



## Railroader

I too am amazed that you don't plan RCGT into the program. Turn out for RCGT is greater than Mini Coopers and F1 at almost any track, and it is still growing quickly. It will probably overtake VTA in a few months. Foam tire TC is diminishing slowly.


----------



## Kevin Cole

Like in any other class...if there's 5 or more guys asking to run it we will:thumbsup:

We have several guys from the Terre Haute area and some locals that have expressed interest in the 13.5 foam tire TC class.
Right now it looks like Slots is having a hard time with any TC class other than VTA.

I would love to see RCGT take off and would consider one myself if it does.

Tom-What is the ride ht min used with Mini-Coopers?


----------



## JonnySocko

If I'm fast enough to keep up with the foam tire 13.5 cars can I run rubber on my 13.5 car?


----------



## RustyS

I think they are running together. I have been runnung 4 cell against the lipo guys and I don't think there is much of advantages from either side.




rockin_bob13 said:


> No, they're not together.





IndyPhil26 said:


> Pretty much what I was thinking. Pretty much kills lipo in 1/12 and thats where things are going nationwide. Rubber touring is growing, foam is dying. Just dont understand these classes honestly.


----------



## cwoods34

You definitely have me down for 13.5 foam. 

Slots simply can't support anything faster than 17.5 foam/13.5 rubber, and that's with them "turned down". 

I don't see why people hate foam racing so much. It's faster and more consistent :thumbsup:. And if we get the Cobra truer I have fixed, I am going to donate it for general use at the track, so you can't use the "truers are expensive" excuse


----------



## IndyRC_Racer

Here are a couple of thoughts about 1/10 touring racing.

- Indy Slots has been averaging 5+ racers on Friday night over the past 28 weeks in their "not VTA" class. While that isn't exactly killer turn-out, it has been consistent. There is support for classes going faster than VTA.

- Rubber tire classes require less setup changes due to foam tires wearing out. You don't have to adjust droop/ride height/camber when you typically change a set of rubber tires = less headache on a tight race schedule.

- The largest expense of any competitive r/c racing is tires. The guy that wants to spend the most on tires (rubber or foam) usually has a competitive advantage.

- BSR tires is located in the Cincinnati area. They make very good foam 1/10 touring car tires. If you do have foam tires classes, make sure to have some in stock at the track.

----------

In the end, the size/layout of an given on-track will dictate what classes are successful. No one would dream of running 1/18 cars at Joyce Park in Cincinnati. You also wouldn't run 1/8 on-road nitro cars at your average parking lot track. I can only suggest to promote classes that there is local interest for that create good racing at your facility. Regardless of the tires or rules, good racing will bring back racers.


----------



## scottman2007

So we are not running HPI F10??????


----------



## Railroader

Kevin Cole said:


> Tom-What is the ride ht min used with Mini-Coopers?


As far as I know, Tamiya doesn't specify a height rule in the TCS rules for any class. http://www.tamiyausa.com/tcs/rules.php#gen

I believe they leave that at the track hosting the event. Usually 4mm or 5mm.

You will actually want a higher ride height for the Mini Coopers as you need the traction gained by a slightly soft setup. If you limit shock travel too much you won't have traction in the corners. And in the corners is where Mini Cooper races are won.


----------



## brockstar43

I'm sure that there will be more than 5 in the rcgt class.We had 8 last week and 9 this week. So we should be fine. Foam is a blast, but expensive and requires alot of maintenence. My two cents


----------



## Kevin Cole

scottman2007 said:


> So we are not running HPI F10??????


Why wouldnt we run it?

The rules package is outlined on the first page of this thread and we already have several in the hands of good racers.


----------



## Kevin Cole

RCGT will have it's spot in our program considering the numbers we have locally...I might build one myself too.

We'll re-evaluate the TC (rubber/foam) once we get started.Maybe we can run them both within the same race...just as several real sports car series do(just a thought).


----------



## Kevin Cole

I just spent over 17 hours working on the new track today...my focus is on offering a race facility better than any other out there right now.


----------



## indy-25

hows the heat going to be?


----------



## Kevin Cole

The heat is no different than someones home.We're keeping it it at 65degree's right know...and it seems too warm to me.I would prefer to keep it around 60 and wear a sweatshirt if I get chilled.

We have 4 larger(16burner) ceiling units that keep the track area warm...and a fifth unit that keep the hobby shop & restraint area warm.
That was the first thing we did...invested to assure good climate control for our customers.

It seems there's been a rumor of no heat...but that's just people talking about information they're simply oblivious too.


----------



## indy-25

Sounds good Kevin. I was just curious if it would be like HCRC or Planet back in the day when it was about 20 degrees warmer inside than outside. Like when i ran at HCRC it was 5 outside about 25 in the building. A temp of 65 is great.


----------



## Kevin Cole

Good deal...spread the word.

I'll meet with ownership about the Sunday deal later today,The RCGT class has the green light ,and if the rubber tire TC gang want to run a class within a class with the foam tire guys...we'll do that too.

I'm doing what I can to accommodate all the guys/gals...but it is tough to make everyone happy.I'm a racer and that's why this place will be successful...we have a couple racers running the track & hobby shop and we will make sure it stays a "racer's facility".I'll always listen to what you folks want and act on it the best I can...with the tracks best interest in mind.


----------



## wurthusa

Kevin Cole said:


> I'll always listen to what you folks want and act on it the best I can...with the tracks best interest in mind.


Two words.....WIFI access


----------



## cwoods34

I'd be perfectly happy running all standard TC's together but I'd want to make sure they were as close together in terms of speed as possible, unless they were to be scored differently. Then, the speed discrepancies wouldn't matter. 

Of course, we had 4-5 guys running 13.5 rubber from Slots, so if they became regulars PLUS the 3 other guys, you'd have enough to run a regular rubber class, also. But then again, there are already a lot of classes in the schedule. If the on-road program split to Thursday and Sunday it wouldn't be a big deal, though.

WiFi is a great idea, but not necessarily needed for the racers themselves. I know many guys' wives and girlfriends wouldn't mind coming or be more lenient with a racing schedule if they would have something to do while at the track (bring a laptop for example).

I should be there Monday afternoon to lend some help!


----------



## wurthusa

Working on a message board specifically for the track. Check it out and give suggestions.

http://rcar.freeforums.org


----------



## chuck in indy

When is the track going to open or the first race going to happen?


----------



## wurthusa

chuck in indy said:


> When is the track going to open or the first race going to happen?



I was told they still plan on racing next weekend. I hope this is true because I want to be there.


----------



## Kevin Cole

chuck in indy said:


> When is the track going to open or the first race going to happen?


We'll announce a date on Monday...we might run some test & tune nights ahead of the grand opening to work out any kinks with the new scoring system,loop,pa system,etc.

We just spent close to a grand on RC Scoring Pro...the best software out there.

I'll keep everyone updated on the grand opening date...and/or practice dates.


----------



## Kevin Cole

*R/CAR update*

_RCGT Has been added to the on-road program and the rules are posted on the first page of this thread.

We will try to run 13.5 TC foam tire & rubber tire together...as separate classes,results,etc.

Sunday racing was approved by the owners on a trial bases...
If we can run the program between 1pm-6pm(We have to be done by 6:30 at the latest) then we can continue to have that day for racing fellowship._


----------



## Kevin Cole

*The R/CAR website is all up to date with the indoor classes,rules,and schedule.The front page will show upcoming events/recent news.There's also pictures/results from the last outdoor race.

We now have our own R/CAR track forum on the website that is much like here on HobbyTalk,but it is all in one area and easy to search for vital info(class rules,set-up tips,Hobby Shop specials,armchair racing talk,and racer sell/trade/buy sections).It should be much easier to navigate and use at the track/local level...check it out.Just sign up like you did on here...and you can put a picture of your car as a avatar & add sponsors to your signature for free.

Here's our website link...just click the forum section on the main page.*
http://rcarassociation.org/index.html


----------



## JonnySocko

Kevin Cole said:


> *R/CAR update*
> 
> _RCGT Has been added to the on-road program and the rules are posted on the first page of this thread.
> 
> We will try to run 13.5 TC foam tire & rubber tire together...as separate classes,results,etc.
> 
> Sunday racing was approved by the owners on a trial bases...
> If we can run the program between 1pm-6pm(We have to be done by 6:30 at the latest) then we can continue to have that day for racing fellowship._


Thanks for the work on getting a weekend day for on road. So, if the program has to run between 1-6pm does that mean the doors open at 1 or first race is off at 1? Just need to plan accordingly so I know when to show up. 

Is the first Sunday race day planned for this coming weekend?

Thanks,
Socko


----------



## JonnySocko

cwoods34 said:


> You definitely have me down for 13.5 foam.
> 
> Slots simply can't support anything faster than 17.5 foam/13.5 rubber, and that's with them "turned down".
> 
> I don't see why people hate foam racing so much. It's faster and more consistent :thumbsup:. And if we get the Cobra truer I have fixed, I am going to donate it for general use at the track, so you can't use the "truers are expensive" excuse


I don't hate foam racing, it's actually my preferred class. Especially with today's equipment being so much faster, I want all the traction I can get!! 

Unfortunately, foam racing is losing popularity in a lot of places. The expense of tires alone, let alone a truer is what drove a lot of people away.



IndyRC_Racer said:


> Here are a couple of thoughts about 1/10 touring racing.
> 
> - Indy Slots has been averaging 5+ racers on Friday night over the past 28 weeks in their "not VTA" class. While that isn't exactly killer turn-out, it has been consistent. There is support for classes going faster than VTA.
> 
> - Rubber tire classes require less setup changes due to foam tires wearing out. You don't have to adjust droop/ride height/camber when you typically change a set of rubber tires = less headache on a tight race schedule.
> 
> - The largest expense of any competitive r/c racing is tires. The guy that wants to spend the most on tires (rubber or foam) usually has a competitive advantage.
> 
> - BSR tires is located in the Cincinnati area. They make very good foam 1/10 touring car tires. If you do have foam tires classes, make sure to have some in stock at the track.
> 
> ----------
> 
> In the end, the size/layout of an given on-track will dictate what classes are successful. No one would dream of running 1/18 cars at Joyce Park in Cincinnati. You also wouldn't run 1/8 on-road nitro cars at your average parking lot track. I can only suggest to promote classes that there is local interest for that create good racing at your facility. Regardless of the tires or rules, good racing will bring back racers.


As for setup changes on foam vs. rubber, if you run foam the 'right way', you don't change the settings from run to run. You cut the tires down to race size or slightly larger and change them when they get too small or the edges peel. Changing the setup all the time to keep up with tire wear allows too many variables to come in and makes the car inconsistent from run to run. With rubber tire, the diameter never changes so droop and ride height stay consistent. Setup changes on rubber are usually made when you change tire brands or for the weather, even when running indoors.

I also agree with your last point about running classes appropriate for the track size and type. I've been to several tracks where too much motor is the answer for everything, we all know that's no fun. :lol:

I'm sponsored by BSR myself so believe me, I would love to run foam. I can't see building a car just to run at one track for one class though. 

Can't wait to come over and see the new place, it will be nice to have somewhere that's not 3+ hours away to run!!


----------



## Kevin Cole

The Grand Opening will be Nov.7thSat./Oval...with the schedule running 6 days a week after that.

We will have an On road program Sunday Nov.8 with the doors opening at 1pm(racing at 2:30).And we will be open for practice Wed the 11th and race again on Thursday the 12 of Nov.

WE WILL NOT RACE NOV.15...WE HAVE A CHARITY RACE IN TERRE HAUTE(TOYS for TOTS).

After that we will be back to the normal six days a week schedule.


----------



## JonnySocko

Kevin Cole said:


> The Grand Opening will be Nov.7thSat./Oval...with the schedule running 6 days a week after that.
> 
> We will have an On road program Sunday Nov.8 with the doors opening at 1pm(racing at 2:30).And we will be open for practice Wed the 11th and race again on Thursday the 12 of Nov.
> 
> WE WILL NOT RACE NOV.15...WE HAVE A CHARITY RACE IN TERRE HAUTE(TOYS for TOTS).
> 
> After that we will be back to the normal six days a week schedule.


Kevin, you have a PM. Also, I didn't see it in the thread, will there be tables/chairs in the pits or do I need to bring my own? Extension cords?

Thanks!
Rick


----------



## Speedy20124

We will have tables. I do not know about chairs or cords. Most likly on chairs.


----------



## JonnySocko

Speedy20124 said:


> We will have tables. I do not know about chairs or cords. Most likly on chairs.


Excellent! Thanks.

Rick


----------



## Kevin Cole

Hey Rick-

We'll have plenty of tables & chairs available...as well as powers strips & cords.

I sent you a PM about other info.


----------



## IndyPhil26

I have to say actually reading about the HPI Formula 10 class is interesting for a cheap fun class. Are the only acceptable tires the HPI rubber tires? Thats one of the things I like about it as long as they have traction. In my opinion let the upgraded shock and ball diff be allowed. But I may run that class.


----------



## Mach10_shooter

IndyPhil26 said:


> I have to say actually reading about the HPI Formula 10 class is interesting for a cheap fun class. Are the only acceptable tires the HPI rubber tires? Thats one of the things I like about it as long as they have traction. In my opinion let the upgraded shock and ball diff be allowed. But I may run that class.


I have mine together and actually the gear diff is pretty smooth. I think if the spur holds up it will be fine. But I 100% agree with you on the dampner. 

It should be a fun class.


----------



## IndyPhil26

For me 1/2 the problem is 48 pitch but as everybody can see from my comments im annoyingly picky. Do you know if its kit tires only (down with foams)? They also sell a soft compound. Send me a PM the first time you run yours on the track id like to see how they run if thats cool.


----------



## Mach10_shooter

Yes, kit tires only. They are pretty soft so I hope they hook up ok. I'll let you know as soon as I run it.


----------



## indy-25

What is going to be the rule on traction compound? Paragon stinks up my house.


----------



## Kevin Cole

We're hoping that class will work out as sorta a club.All additional upgrades and component changes will be voted on as a group at the track.That way we keep in fair/cheap.
I think most of the HPI upgrades will be Oked by the group...once we start racing.


----------



## drhodes1989

I noticed in the rules section that most classes are allowing any ESC to be used. Is this also going to be allowed in the HPI Formula 10 class or will you be outlawing the computer programable ESC? Just wondering as that could be a BIG difference in an all stock class.


----------



## Kevin Cole

We will do some testing in the early stages to see how much/if any advantage a Tekin has in that chassis.In on-road it boils down to having to drive it anyway...but we will evaluate it with the cars that so up the first few weeks.


----------



## indy-25

The Tekin should have an advantage when the turbo is used but besides that the LRP SPX with the way it increases the timing under full throttle in profile 7 and 8 will give similar performance.


----------



## cwoods34

That is true, BUT both ESC's are in the $160-$175 price range. Perhaps put a value restriction on the electronics instead of banning certain makes? For example, no ESC that was valued over $100 when it was new (regardless of year/make/etc.). Just a thought


----------



## scottman2007

I agree with with cwoods34,i dont want a so called spec class then let people but $180 ESC in them and have that Boost timing theing.and i also say NO FOAMS aloowed is this class,Becasue then you got people buying tire truers,and buying expensive Brands of foams.just my 2 cents on this.


----------



## indy-25

Another option is allow all the speedos and just say turn turbo off on the Tekin, you will know when someone is using it. I think brushless should be the power combo for its reliability and maintanence.


----------



## drhodes1989

Kevin, does Pennington's currently have any of the HPI Formula 10 kits in stock? If so, how much? Also, how many people are looking into running this class or have already bought a car for this class? It sounds like alot are very interested just don't want to spend the money and then not have anyone to race with. 
Thanks,
Don


----------



## Kevin Cole

drhodes1989 said:


> Kevin, does Pennington's currently have any of the HPI Formula 10 kits in stock? If so, how much? Also, how many people are looking into running this class or have already bought a car for this class? It sounds like alot are very interested just don't want to spend the money and then not have anyone to race with.
> Thanks,
> Don


He sold the two he had last week...I ask him tomorrow to get a few more.So far I ink we have 4-5 cars purchased for the class.

I have not built mine yet,but plan to as soon as the track work is finished.


----------



## cwoods34

I am also HIGHLY considering running this class. I will for sure be running 13.5, but I think that Mini Cooper and VTA will be boring compared to the F1 class, so I think I may run it as my 2nd class. :hat:

If you REALLY want to spec the class before it starts to run, just mandate the Novak Havoc system. This would upset some people right now who already have the electronics for the class, but it would "save" the class in the long run. It's the same way with VTA. Yes, it is very close racing but the guys with Tekin's and LRP's will always have a horsepower advantage, and regardless of how well they drive, they will have that advantage - mandating a spec ESC along with the motor would have prevented this. 

Just my thoughts! :drunk:

I still think the rules set forth for each class are great and should help create a solid program. Can't wait


----------



## KyleJ

I'd love to get one of the HPI F1 cars. Might have to wait for more funds to come in though. I'm going to try and come out with my Mini and VTA car when the track is ready.


----------



## Kevin Cole

Everything is coming together nicely.

We spent some extra time on the concrete surface while the stand was wrapped up.The carpet is on the stand & the track carpet should be down by mid-week.
We're getting closer & closer...I'll keep everyone updated.


----------



## chuck in indy

What's going to be the fee? Is there a way to pay once a month like at Slots and race as much as you want during the month?

I'm in for Mini-Cooper and possibly VTA or RCGT if there are more than 4 heats in a round!


----------



## JonnySocko

What's the interest so far in the 'other' F1 class? I have a non HPI car that I'm running in the Hurricane Series that I'd like to bring over. Probably 13.5 sedan for me too. I'll also have 1/12 and WGT cars but that'll probably be a bit much to fit in during the day! :tongue:


----------



## flywheel93

I think that the havok 21.5 system shoud be the spec combo for the hpi class but that is just me thinking.


----------



## Kevin Cole

chuck in indy said:


> What's going to be the fee? Is there a way to pay once a month like at Slots and race as much as you want during the month?
> 
> I'm in for Mini-Cooper and possibly VTA or RCGT if there are more than 4 heats in a round!


Practice:$5
Race:$15 first class...$5 for additional classes

Sorry...no monthly race pay rate


----------



## Kevin Cole

JonnySocko said:


> What's the interest so far in the 'other' F1 class? I have a non HPI car that I'm running in the Hurricane Series that I'd like to bring over. Probably 13.5 sedan for me too. I'll also have 1/12 and WGT cars but that'll probably be a bit much to fit in during the day! :tongue:


A hand full of guys have mentioned the open F1 class so far...12th scale looks to be big here.


----------



## Kevin Cole

flywheel93 said:


> I think that the havok 21.5 system shoud be the spec combo for the hpi class but that is just me thinking.


That's a good idea Jeff..but some might not to be able to buy something new.I'll check with Bill on pricing and we can discuss it as we build the class together.Does it look like it will fit alright?


----------



## smokefan

Kevin Cole said:


> Practice:$5
> Race:$15 first class...$5 for additional classes
> 
> Sorry...no monthly race pay rate


Kevin any price break for us dads that have kids that race or is it $15 for each of us? 
Thanks


----------



## Kevin Cole

Novice racers run for $5

Pre-teen racers running(other than novice) with a paying adult will be $10


----------



## indy-25

I hope the 12th scale class takes off, I hope to get one here in a few weeks.

What would be the battery mandations for the f1 class? 4 cell stick packs or ?


----------



## Kevin Cole

Open chassis F1/IndyCar
Allows Tamiya(old & new),3racing,HPI,RCIndyCars or Kyosho chassis
Tires:Open(rubber or foam)
Motor:Tamiya Silver can/closed endbell
Battery:5200max 2cell Lipo / 4600max 6cell NimH
Min.Ride Height...3mm

HPI Formula10
Battery:Team Orion Spec 2400 2cell Lipo
Motor:Any 21.5 brushless
Front wheel bearings allowed...
other upgrades will be evaluated as we test the car
and decided upon as a group.
Min.Ride Height...3mm


----------



## KyleJ

Open chassis with a Tamiya silver can and a huge battery? Wha? That doesn't sound very F1-ish. Are the races going to be 15+ minutes long? I'm interested in one of the F1 classes, but that pushes me toward the HPI only because I hate running that silver can motor in the Mini Cooper as it is.


----------



## Kevin Cole

I think the HPI class will be a larger class and more fun to boot.

The rules were based on racers input in both classes.


----------



## drhodes1989

Kevin, how much is Pennington's selling there HPI F10 kit for? Thanks, Don


----------



## Kevin Cole

He sold all that he had,but I'll ask him tomorrow and post it later in the evening.


----------



## Mach10_shooter

*Hpi F1*

Ok guys, I'm done with my F10. It turned out pretty good. I don't think I want to run it now but I will. Maybe these pics will spark some more interest in the class. I can't wait, it's going to be awesome.

Chris


----------



## mGraves

WOW...Chris that thing is freakin' killer!!! I think I may have to invest in one....I want to do some onroad this winter, but it's gotta be on a little budget....I'm an oval guy. Looks good bro. :thumbsup:


----------



## Kevin Cole

Yes...top notch Chris!!!

We need to find common ground on a reasonable speed control...and one that fits.


----------



## flywheel93

I will take 105.00 for my F10. Its assembled but nothing else. Let me know if interested Thanks.


----------



## mGraves

I'd kinda like to see a common ground on speedo too. Most are buying now or will be...I don't want to have to buy twice. Something cheap that works well...that should be all we need.


----------



## drhodes1989

My vote is for the Havok system if it fits. Just my opinion.


----------



## Kevin Cole

I dont think it will fit


----------



## Mach10_shooter

I'm running a Tekin RS. I already have it and it fits great in there... I don't think the speed control is going to matter one bit in this class. 21.5 2c is a lot of power, doubt you can get it all down anyways.


----------



## Kevin Cole

Unfortunately that pricey of a speed control already has one guy selling a kit that has never been run.The RS will fit whereas many others will not...but the price tag could kill the class before it begins.


----------



## Kevin Cole

I'm headed to the track...if anyone needs anything,give me a call.

We're a couple hard days a labor away from testing the software and turning some laps.


----------



## Mach10_shooter

The class is already killing itself with all this bickering about speed controls. Why can't we just run them and have a good time?


----------



## brockstar43

I second that! You guys are worrying way too much! It's been my experience that power is great but only when you can handle it. I did the math with my lap times in rcgt and vta. 7.65 laps a min in vta and 7.82 in rcgt per min. That's a entirely different faster motor so how can you guys worry so much about a speed controller? Instead of worrying about trying to slow everyone else down in a class that hasn't even started yet why don't you just try and get faster. Isn't that the idea in racing? I know plenty of people running a gtb instead of a tekin or spx and still winning. I have an spx in my rcgt and dad has a gtb we tested and tested. No DIFFERENCE other than the fact my motor ran 15 degrees hotter! Brian Smith would kill most of us on the pavement and I'm pretty sure he didn't have a high dollar speed controller. Correct me if I'm wrong? That's my two cents.


----------



## Mach10_shooter

Thank you!


----------



## KyleJ

There doesn't appear to be any specific organization sanctioning the F10 class. Therefore the rules aren't as established as they could be like with TCS or VTA. I think some (including myself) are concerned with buying an ESC only to have it made illegal shortly after the class starts. If it's open, then it's open, and that should be finalized for the season up front (unlike the rest of the mods which the rules said could change as testing progresses by voting).


----------



## indy-25

You can find the Tekin RS for 160 on a couple sites. It would work well in the car because its so small.


----------



## SMG

Mach10_shooter said:


> Ok guys, I'm done with my F10. It turned out pretty good. I don't think I want to run it now but I will. Maybe these pics will spark some more interest in the class. I can't wait, it's going to be awesome.
> 
> Chris


Where is a good place to buy decals, I'm having no luck finding something cool..... Thanks


----------



## rjvk

You will find a big difference between a Tekin RS and most other controllers with a 21.5. This has been proven in Trans Am.

You may as well spec an ESC now before the horse is out of the barn.


----------



## flywheel93

Sorry for the uproar on the f10 class. I didn't think it would go that far. From what I understood it was going to be a spec class so thereforth being more cost friendly. I know that rc racing or racing in general doesn't pan out that way. Hopefully all of this bickering doesn't kill the class. Once things are figured out I will probably get another one or keep the one I have if it doesn't sell. Lets get the track done so we can race!


----------



## drhodes1989

A cheap and easy way to balance the ESC field might be to simply only allow everyone to run the stock spur gear that comes with the kit. Make your gearing adjustments by pinion on and motor temp only. Then again that might amplify the advantage of the adjustable iming ESC I don't know. just throwing that idea out there, I'll run whatever you guys decide.


----------



## BadSign

So why not silver can motors and brushed ESC? You can get them cheap, and it's already going to be slower than "Open" F1 due to rubber tires. Just put a limit on the LiPo- maybe 2400- and you're good to go. Plus you can run the same electronics in the other Open Wheel class as well.


----------



## cwoods34

Silver can VOODOO, that's why 

I have 2 silvercan motors, and the one I use in my Cooper easily pulls 2000 more RPM'S than the other one. 

RACE MOTOR. 

Plus brushless last a LOT longer.


----------



## BadSign

brockstar43 said:


> I second that! You guys are worrying way too much! It's been my experience that power is great but only when you can handle it. I did the math with my lap times in rcgt and vta. 7.65 laps a min in vta and 7.82 in rcgt per min. That's a entirely different faster motor so how can you guys worry so much about a speed controller? Instead of worrying about trying to slow everyone else down in a class that hasn't even started yet why don't you just try and get faster. Isn't that the idea in racing? I know plenty of people running a gtb instead of a tekin or spx and still winning. I have an spx in my rcgt and dad has a gtb we tested and tested. No DIFFERENCE other than the fact my motor ran 15 degrees hotter! Brian Smith would kill most of us on the pavement and I'm pretty sure he didn't have a high dollar speed controller. Correct me if I'm wrong? That's my two cents.


I have to disagree with you a little Brock. A big reason the lap times are so close between VTA and RCGT at slots is because of track size. With a bigger track, longer straight and equal ESC's, that 17.5 will eat a 21.5.

Of course, you do drive a bit faster than me


----------



## BadSign

cwoods34 said:


> Silver can VOODOO, that's why
> 
> I have 2 silvercan motors, and the one I use in my Cooper easily pulls 2000 more RPM'S than the other one.
> 
> RACE MOTOR.
> 
> Plus brushless last a LOT longer.


Sure it does, but with rubber tires and less horsepower, this class will be about corner speed. If this is an entry level class, it should have LESS power than the open class, not more. A silver can can't match a 21.5 with equasl batteries. Also, it should be cheaper start up. You might even be able to buy motors at a bulk discount, and hand them out race nights.

Not arguing, just trying to help.


----------



## mGraves

Let's get the track done...


----------



## Kevin Cole

The Formula10 class will be open for any speed controls & any 21.5 brushless motor...Team Orion 2400 Lipo.

I will add the rules to the website & the first page of this post...and the rule is now set moving forward.If the Tekin RS proves to be a big advantage...we will not allow the turbo feature to be used & tech it with a house hot wire.

Now let the complaining begin...

My main concern is wrapping up the track at this point,but now all rules for onroad are set and we'll roll with it for the entire 2009-2010 season.

Instead of all the boowooing...how about some input on what classes would like to be ran on each day(Thursday/Sunday).I'll have to split them up a bit soon.


----------



## drhodes1989

HPI F10 on Sunday. The only day me and my son will be able to make it up.


----------



## Mach10_shooter

I vote Sun for F10 also.


----------



## Kevin Cole

Thx guys...this is what I need,keep em coming.

Should I split VTA & RCGT between 2 days ...thoughts?

Would it be better to run the Mini Cooper class on Sunday since a lot of kids run it...and they already run Slots one day a week anyway?


----------



## Kevin Cole

I'm looking for some help here to manage a good program on Thursday night because of work/school for many folks.

Sundays can run later if needed...but I cannot open the doors until 1pm.

I can also run a on road program on Wednesday night if it is needed & the demand is there.I want to stay away from Fridays because Slots has their big onroad program that night.


----------



## scottman2007

I vote F10 class on sundays as well,iam still here guys.iam waiting out to see what the true rules on F10 class are going to be.I agree i think a silver can or a tamyia black can motor and a 2400 lipo shpould be plenty for this class,since its suppose to be a spec,and leave the brushless systems and foam tires to the open class,that way you have two completely different ends of the RC spectrum.
just my input guys.


----------



## Kevin Cole

What does everyone think about something like this...

Wednesday Night:VTA~RCGT~Mini-Coopers~Open F1/Indy Car

Thursday Night:12th Scale~HPI F10
13.5 Foam/Rubber Tire Touring car(Separate if needed)

Sunday afternoon/evening:12th scale~VTA~RCGT~HPI F10~Mini-Coopers
13.5 Foam/Rubber Tire Touring car

Once again...I'm looking for feedback.


----------



## Mach10_shooter

scottman2007 said:


> I vote F10 class on sundays as well,iam still here guys.iam waiting out to see what the true rules on F10 class are going to be.I agree i think a silver can or a tamyia black can motor and a 2400 lipo shpould be plenty for this class,since its suppose to be a spec,and leave the brushless systems and foam tires to the open class,that way you have two completely different ends of the RC spectrum.
> just my input guys.



http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showpost.php?p=3045202&postcount=222


----------



## Mach10_shooter

Kevin Cole said:


> What does everyone think about something like this...
> 
> Wednesday Night:VTA~RCGT~Mini-Coopers~Open F1/Indy Car
> 
> Thursday Night:12th Scale~HPI F10
> 13.5 Foam/Rubber Tire Touring car(Separate if needed)
> 
> Sunday afternoon/evening:12th scale~VTA~RCGT~HPI F10~Mini-Coopers
> 13.5 Foam/Rubber Tire Touring car
> 
> Once again...I'm looking for feedback.


Looks perfect Kevin, I'm ready!!!!


----------



## scottman2007

Kevin Thats looks good to me as well.


----------



## KyleJ

Everything runs twice a week except Open F1/Indy Car?


----------



## Kevin Cole

KyleJ said:


> Everything runs twice a week except Open F1/Indy Car?


If we have enough...I'll run it twice too.When you come out,bring it with you and we'll run if others show up.

Slots does not get enough to run he class at all & I've had two or three mention it but it just bench racing at this point.

I would love to see that class take off and have several different chassis out there running...so let's see what happens.
The class is there...and we've put together an amazing facility to race them on...the rest is up to the racers that own them.


----------



## JonnySocko

Is the carpet down yet? :wave:


----------



## Mach10_shooter

http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showpost.php?p=3042296&postcount=377


----------



## drhodes1989

*1/12 Carpet Knife*

Hey guys, got a CRC Carpet Knife I need to sell so I can put together 2 HPI F10's for my son and myself to come play. Lots of extra parts and 4 sets of extra tires $150. Got an extra Novak 13.5 I was going to put in it I'll throw in for $30 extra. PM or email me if your interested pics can be seen in my photos. This is a roller only, the only electronics that come with the car are 2 steering servos.
Thanks,
Don


----------



## cwoods34

Any time for some dedicated on-road practice? It's great if we'd be able to fill all 3 days of racing, but that doesn't leave a lot of time if you just want to get some tuning/practice/hot laps in, especially if 3-5 classes will be ran on the same day. Just a thought! 

Of course, racing 2-3 times a week SHOULD be enough track-time 

We talked a bit about "hand-out" motors, but one problem with that is there will be an occasional junk motor, or someone will grab a motor and it will be near its death and burn out on them before the night's over, or simply perform horribly, putting that person at a disadvantage. OR, turn the scenario around, and there's a "hot" motor in the batch - part of the racing would come down to whoever was lucky enough to get the hot motor that night. 

In Mini Coopers it would be doable, but the F1 cars are MUCH lighter and more efficient, so the RPM discrepancies are much more noticeable.


----------



## brockstar43

Wednesday and Thursday nites? Your killing me. I just built a 13.5 and bought a 12th scale. Now I have to run them on a seperate nite? Not to mention instead of the additional five dollar fee for another class it just jumped up to fifteen if its ran on another nite  On the flip side sunday looks to be a lovely day of racing


----------



## SMG

My vote is for open f1 on Sundays as well. Thanks


----------



## trerc

Yes Sunday looks great :thumbsup:


----------



## indy-25

For the HPI F10 class, what mods to the cars would be allowed? Any hpi mod or nothing?


----------



## drhodes1989

As far as I know the only mod allowed is front wheel bearings.


----------



## scottman2007

why is everyone asking about MODs ,if you want Mods go run in F1 Open!!
this HPI F10 is barely a Spec class.and we are trying to keep the cost down!!


----------



## indy-25

I have no issue with f10 being spec. I'm wondering incase i can get my dads interests up to race as well.


----------



## mGraves

Well...regardless of rules.....they are going to be cool looking going around the track!!!


----------



## Kevin Cole

indy-25 said:


> For the HPI F10 class, what mods to the cars would be allowed? Any hpi mod or nothing?


Hey Jacob

Here are the rules to begin the season.Right now everyone has opinion and has that right.This class will be sort of a "club class" where the racers that run and own the cars will decide as a group(at the track) what mods improvements we go with moving forward.I have no problem with you or anyone questions...I just know half the guys ragging on all this will either never buy the car or never show up to race.
I recommend the car/class and it will be great fun.We will have a club point series and we will run on both oval and road coarse during the point series on specific Sundays.The size/shape of the oval will be different to echo the Indy Car series as well.

The rules are set and there will be available upgrades decided by the guys who run the class/series.

HPI Formula10
Battery:Team Orion Spec 2400 2cell Lipo
Motor:Any 21.5 brushless
Speed Control:Open(possible turbo restrictions on the RS/Pro)
Front wheel bearings allowed...
other upgrades will be evaluated as we test the car
and decided upon as a group.
Min.Ride Height...3mm


----------



## drhodes1989

I would like t know if we will be running the F10 class with or without traction compound and also is there going to be a legal running weight set for the class?


----------



## Kevin Cole

Yes...traction compound can be used.

Since the cars will be pretty much the same(other than speedo/receivers) I'm not sure we need a weight limit yet.

Like any other rule changes in this class...it will be decided as a group at the track.


----------



## drhodes1989

What traction compound is the track going to allow so I know what to pick up?


----------



## Kevin Cole

Kevin Cole said:


> What does everyone think about something like this...
> 
> Wednesday Night:VTA~RCGT~Mini-Coopers~Open F1/Indy Car
> 
> Thursday Night:12th Scale~HPI F10
> 13.5 Foam/Rubber Tire Touring car(Separate if needed)
> 
> Sunday afternoon/evening:12th scale~VTA~RCGT~HPI F10~Mini-Coopers
> 13.5 Foam/Rubber Tire Touring car
> 
> Once again...I'm looking for feedback.


I'm still looking for feedback before I set this schedule in stone.


----------



## Kevin Cole

drhodes1989 said:


> What traction compound is the track going to allow so I know what to pick up?


To start we're allowing guys to use what they have...but we will go odorless by the end of the year.

I dont like restricting to one brand...that alone has tripled the price of Jack the Gripper.


----------



## PDK RACING

Kevin Cole said:


> I'm still looking for feedback before I set this schedule in stone.


onroad on sunday is a good thing. Count me in...:wave:


----------



## KyleJ

Kevin Cole said:


> Hey Jacob
> 
> Here are the rules to begin the season.Right now everyone has opinion and has that right.This class will be sort of a "club class" where the racers that run and own the cars will decide as a group(at the track) what mods improvements we go with moving forward.I have no problem with you or anyone questions...I just know half the guys ragging on all this will either never buy the car or never show up to race.
> I recommend the car/class and it will be great fun.We will have a club point series and we will run on both oval and road coarse during the point series on specific Sundays.The size/shape of the oval will be different to echo the Indy Car series as well.
> 
> The rules are set and there will be available upgrades decided by the guys who run the class/series.
> 
> HPI Formula10
> Battery:Team Orion Spec 2400 2cell Lipo
> Motor:Any 21.5 brushless
> Speed Control:Open(possible turbo restrictions on the RS/Pro)
> Front wheel bearings allowed...
> other upgrades will be evaluated as we test the car
> and decided upon as a group.
> Min.Ride Height...3mm


Tower is showing the Orion 2400 as discontinued.
http://www3.towerhobbies.com/cgi-bin/wti0095p?FVPROFIL=&FVSEARCH=orion+2400


----------



## KyleJ

Kevin Cole said:


> I'm still looking for feedback before I set this schedule in stone.


I'm fine with whatever you guys decide. I don't think your going to make everybody happy. I'm running Mini, VTA, and eventually F10, so I can attend almost any of the nights and have something to do.


----------



## JonnySocko

Mach10_shooter said:


> http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showpost.php?p=3042296&postcount=377


Looks good! Is the carpet glued/taped to the floor? Next week for open practice???? :woohoo:


----------



## nutz4rc

Kevin,

You may want to take a look at the new Novak Kinetic ESC. It has the same features as the Tekin RS Pro including advancing of timing. 

Just wanted to let you know there is another ESC with capability of being programmed and timing changes.


----------



## drhodes1989

They're still showing Orion's Rocket Pack in production. But they are a little more expensive.
http://www3.towerhobbies.com/cgi-bin/wti0001p?&I=LXYCA9&P=7


KyleJ said:


> Tower is showing the Orion 2400 as discontinued.
> http://www3.towerhobbies.com/cgi-bin/wti0095p?FVPROFIL=&FVSEARCH=orion+2400


----------



## mGraves

JonnySocko said:


> Looks good! Is the carpet glued/taped to the floor? Next week for open practice???? :woohoo:


Carpet has been cut and seemed. It is supposed to be taped down and start having track boards installed today. I think we are still a couple days from practice. I know Kevin wants to get guys out there to practice. He needs time with the new software and maybe even run a couple fake heat races. It's all coming together guys....stay patient. I hope you guys enjoy the outside track walls.........I'm still seeing blue!!! :freak:


----------



## Mach10_shooter

https://www.ssl-stormerhobbies.com/cgi-bin/seekpart.pl?src=ns&pn=ORN14007

They have a couple...


----------



## mGraves

man...that sucks!! That's the best battery out there for the money!!


----------



## KyleJ

drhodes1989 said:


> They're still showing Orion's Rocket Pack in production. But they are a little more expensive.
> http://www3.towerhobbies.com/cgi-bin/wti0001p?&I=LXYCA9&P=7


Yeah, more expensive and wires are coming out the side. Bad for Mini. Not sure how the banana plug version would fit in the F10 anyway as I don't have mine yet.


----------



## Mach10_shooter

KyleJ said:


> Yeah, more expensive and wires are coming out the side. Bad for Mini. Not sure how the banana plug version would fit in the F10 anyway as I don't have mine yet.


The banana plug battery fits nice. Like it was made for it almost.


----------



## Kevin Cole

Pennington's Hobby Shop is still able to get them and will support our classes and needs.We're not far from being able to meet as a group and we will decide what to do when the batteries are gone for sure.
Bill will provide batteries cheaper than online sources and have them available for us at all times.

This is the first I've heard about the Orion battery...so we'll look into it.


----------



## wurthusa

Kevin Cole said:


> Pennington's Hobby Shop is still able to get them and will support our classes and needs.We're not far from being able to meet as a group and we will decide what to do when the batteries are gone for sure.
> Bill will provide batteries cheaper than online sources and have them available for us at all times.
> 
> This is the first I've heard about the Orion battery...so we'll look into it.


What about Yeah Racing batteries? All the feedback I've seen on them is that they are as good if not better than maxamps, smc and even Orion.


----------



## indy-25

Tower was discontinued a few Orion products like the new RaceSpec charger that just came out. It might also be part of how Horizon bought Orion and Peak will be the new supplier teamed up with Kyosho. Tower also doesnt sell Losi stuff which is pretty much Horizon.


----------



## aeRayls

Jacobs right Orion will now be coming from Horizon. They have an all new line of lipos coming out in the next month or so. I wouldnt be surprised if they stopped production on the 2400, I havent seen them on my order sheet from Orion since I've been with them.


----------



## ThrottleKing

Kevin Cole said:


> What does everyone think about something like this...
> 
> Wednesday Night:VTA~RCGT~Mini-Coopers~Open F1/Indy Car
> 
> Thursday Night:12th Scale~HPI F10
> 13.5 Foam/Rubber Tire Touring car(Separate if needed)
> 
> Sunday afternoon/evening:12th scale~VTA~RCGT~HPI F10~Mini-Coopers
> 13.5 Foam/Rubber Tire Touring car
> 
> Once again...I'm looking for feedback.


I'm good with F1 on a weeknight, I can't make any Sunday due to racing dirt oval.


----------



## Kevin Cole

The oval grand opening is Saturday Nov.7...and the on road grand opening will be Sunday Nov.8.

We might be ready for some open practice for on road Thursday Nov.5...I'll keep everyone posted.


----------



## Kevin Cole

*R/CAR Indy Motor Speedway*

_Indoor On Road Racing Grand Opening on the Big Rug!_

*Sunday November 8th at Marion County Fairgrounds*

*Doors Open at 1pm...racing starts at 2:30pm(we can run later than originally announced/within reason)
$15 first class...$5 for additional classes
Children 18 & under run their first class for $10 with a paying parent
*
_Available classes are listed on the first page of the thread & on the website_

*Race Roll Call*
_Let me know what you're runnin' & what we can expect.
_
*VTA*
_1.
2.
3.
4.
5.
6.
7.
8.
_
*12th Scale(17.5)*
_1.
2.
3.
4.
5.
6.
_
*RCGT*
_1.
2.
3.
4.
5.
6.
_
*Mini-Cooper*
_1.
2.
3.
4.
5.
6.
_
*HPI Formula10*
_1.
2.
3.
4.
5.
_
*13.5 Touring Car/Foam Tire*
_1.
2.
3.
4.
5.
_
*13.5 Touring Car/Rubber Tire*
_1.
2.
3.
4.
5.
_
*Open Chassis F1*
_1.
2.
3.
4.
5.

As always we would like to have 5 cars per class to dedicate a time slot for the class in the program.
Bring what you've got and we'll see what we can do._


----------



## trerc

You can count me in for VTA and if i understand correct there are tables and chairs?


----------



## drhodes1989

I'll be there for HPI Formula 10 if I can get some batteries.


----------



## Mach10_shooter

Count me in for f10 also. I'm sure we can find you a battery to use if you have trouble. Lots of those around.

Chris


----------



## drhodes1989

Chris, you have pm


----------



## Kevin Cole

drhodes1989 said:


> I'll be there for HPI Formula 10 if I can get some batteries.


Pennington's still have them in stock...and I have three myself.

We'll get you on the track to race:thumbsup:


----------



## Kevin Cole

trerc said:


> You can count me in for VTA and if i understand correct there are tables and chairs?


Yes...we have tables & chairs.

What's your name so I can put you on the roll call?


----------



## Kevin Cole

*R/CAR Indy Motor Speedway*

_Indoor On Road Racing Grand Opening on the Big Rug!_

*Sunday November 8th at Marion County Fairgrounds*

*Doors Open at 1pm...racing starts at 2:30pm(we can run later than originally announced/within reason)
$15 first class...$5 for additional classes
Children 18 & under run their first class for $10 with a paying parent
*
_Available classes are listed on the first page of the thread & on the website_

*Race Roll Call*
_Let me know what you're runnin' & what we can expect.
_
*VTA*
_1.Trevor Wimberly
2.Kyle J
3.Jordan
4.Cody Woods
5.Lugnutz(?)
6.
7.
8.
_
*12th Scale(17.5)*
_1.
2.
3.
4.
5.
6.
_
*RCGT*
_1.Jordan
2.
3.
4.
5.
6.
_
*Mini-Cooper*
_1.Kyle J
2.
3.
4.
5.
6.
_
*HPI Formula10*
_1.Chris Simpson
2.D.Rhodes
3.
4.
5.
_
*13.5 Touring Car/Foam Tire*
_1.Cody woods
2.
3.
4.
5.
_
*13.5 Touring Car/Rubber Tire*
_1.Matt Overton
2.Lugnutz(?)
3.
4.
5.
_
*Open Chassis F1*
_1.
2.
3.
4.
5.

As always we would like to have 5 cars per class to dedicate a time slot for the class in the program.
Bring what you've got and we'll see what we can do._


----------



## jordan1652

is there house transponders?


----------



## trerc

Kevin Cole said:


> What's your name so I can put you on the roll call?


Trevor Wimberly

Thanks, I will likely have some more guys coming from Lafayette too but that is not set in stone. Thanks


----------



## KyleJ

I'm in for Mini Cooper and VTA.

I'm finally able to get an F10 and now I can't find one in stock.


----------



## jordan1652

kyle, i think indy slots has one


----------



## Kevin Cole

jordan1652 said:


> is there house transponders?


Yes...we have eight right now.

We have 20 analog ones for the AMB20...but only 8 for the new system.


----------



## Kevin Cole

KyleJ said:


> I'm finally able to get an F10 and now I can't find one in stock.


I have one available for $120...I paid $125.

It will be a few weeks before I'll have time to build one & I can have Bill order me one then.I'd just like to see as many as possible out there right away.


----------



## jordan1652

ill be there with vta and rcgt.


----------



## cwoods34

I can more than likely come out Saturday to assist with anything the oval opening may need, and count me in for 13.5 foam on Sunday if I can get the car in shape this weekend, possibly VTA also. I WILL embarrass myself with it though. The last time I ran it was, oh, maybe April?!?


----------



## Kevin Cole

Thanks Cody!




Kevin Cole said:


> I have one available for $120...I paid $125.
> 
> It will be a few weeks before I'll have time to build one & I can have Bill order me one then.I'd just like to see as many as possible out there right away.


I'll add a like new Team Orion 2400 Lipo to this deal for free...just to see the car get on the track a little sooner.


----------



## KyleJ

Kevin Cole said:


> Thanks Cody!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll add a like new Team Orion 2400 Lipo to this deal for free...just to see the car get on the track a little sooner.


Is the kit new in box? If so, I'll take it.


----------



## Kevin Cole

The HPI Formula10 is new and in the box.The seal has been broken because I wanted to look at it.I just have not had time for it being at the track everyday preparing for the opener.

I have (3) Team Orion 2400 Lipo's that were used at the Velodrome Nationals...they are all like new and used just a few times each.


----------



## KyleJ

I edited my post above just as you replied. Yeah, I'll take it then. PM me how/where/details and all that. I haven't been down to the track area or the fairgrounds before.


----------



## Kevin Cole

PM sent Kyle


----------



## JonnySocko

If I make it I'm in for 13.5 rubber tire and Open F1.


----------



## KyleJ

Thanks for the kit Kevin. The track looks like it's going to be great.


----------



## Matt Overton

I am looking forward to running. I'm want to run 13.5 Rubber TC.


----------



## Lugnutz

In for VTA and 13.5 Rubber TC


----------



## Kevin Cole

KyleJ said:


> Thanks for the kit Kevin. The track looks like it's going to be great.


No problem Kyle-I owe you $5 bucks...I had the wrong amount in mind when I told the guys.


----------



## Kevin Cole

Matt Overton said:


> I am looking forward to running. I'm want to run 13.5 Rubber TC.


Good to here from you Matt-I haven't spoken with you in quite a while...probably since Burns sold Planet.


----------



## KyleJ

Kevin Cole said:


> No problem Kyle-I owe you $5 bucks...I had the wrong amount in mind when I told the guys.


Yeah, I was wondering. I'll get it from you Sunday I guess. No biggie.


----------



## aeRayls

Overton, touring car??? Dont make me order one.LOL. You not gonna run 1/8th this winter?


----------



## RustyS

kevin- i will get with the guys wednesday night and see what they are doing. I am moving to a new apartment the following tuesday. If I can get everything ready for the move then I will be there. if not then the following sunday for sure.


----------



## Matt Overton

aeRayls said:


> Overton, touring car??? Dont make me order one.LOL. You not gonna run 1/8th this winter?


I'm going to run both this winter. 

I bought the TC5R...just for an occasional change of pace. This track should be fun...nice and big.


----------



## aeRayls

Cool. I'm gettin a price on a KYO ride. So we"ll see.


----------



## KyleJ

Any rules on the F10 class concerning gearing? The kit comes with two spurs (that are part of the diff assembly) and one pinion. I've reached that point with my kit and am wondering what spur to build the diff into. 

Gotta say the kit is nice, but I have had a couple holes in the chassis strip out quiet easily. One of the shaft holes is also too small up front which causes the front suspension to lock up. Gonna have to ream it out a bit. I was expecting less room for the ESC than there actually is. I still need to pick out something that will fit tomorrow.


----------



## Mach10_shooter

I put the smaller of the 2 on mine. With the bigger one on there I doubt you could even get a pinion on there.


----------



## KyleJ

Yeah, I did the same, as it is the one used in the instructions anyway. Doesn't look too hard to swap out anyway if needed.


----------



## brockstar43

Overton and Rayls? Will I really have the privilege of running with you two? I thought that was reserved for dirt racing only! Carpet racing just got more fun and a hell of a lot faster


----------



## Kevin Cole

Build it and they'll come:thumbsup:

Matt & Adam are ole buddies of mine and I'm glad to here they're coming out to enjoy my new venture.

Just think...if they're that good on dirt with jumps,they're be scary good on our new ozite.


----------



## Kevin Cole

The road coarse side of the program will get better every week.Keep in mind,most of us are oval guys...so be patient with the lay-outs.

I do have some experience building offroad tracks...so that might help if with put in a table top step up.


----------



## GHBECK

I'm game for any TC action & some 12th scale action. Maybe some F1 also...


----------



## aeRayls

Thanks guys but its a long shot for me really. I really want to run at a nice facility but since getting on with Kyosho I've already had to get all new cars batts motors and tons of assorted parts, the budget is runnin low.
Some of you may not remember I ran TC back in the good ole days like 7-8 years ago before it got out of hand with teams coming out with new cars every 8 months to a year.


----------



## j21moss

aeRayls said:


> Thanks guys but its a long shot for me really. I really want to run at a nice facility but since getting on with Kyosho I've already had to get all new cars batts motors and tons of assorted parts, the budget is runnin low.
> Some of you may not remember I ran TC back in the good ole days like 7-8 years ago before it got out of hand with teams coming out with new cars every 8 months to a year.


and your point is???? LOL


----------



## PDK RACING

*track closed*

Are you closed on Nov. 1 or Nov. 15. for the toys for tots? I saw on this forum you are closed on the 1st and on another it is on the 15th??:wave:


----------



## brockstar43

Did you at least build an electric 1/8th scale rayls?


----------



## tipperjackson

Anyone have some good advise as to which rubber tires work best on the xxxt-cr for on-road carpet racing. Desperate, thanks.


----------



## PDK RACING

Kevin Cole you have pm


----------



## Kevin Cole

PDK RACING said:


> Are you closed on Nov. 1 or Nov. 15. for the toys for tots? I saw on this forum you are closed on the 1st and on another it is on the 15th??:wave:


Yes...we will be closed on Nov.15 for the charity race in Terre Haute.


I'll answer all PM's tomorrow,I just got home from another 12+ our day at the track and it seems the flu bug is pounding in my head & throat.

No test & tune tomorrow...we have a few finishing touches to put on the pits & hobbyshop.

Doors open at 1:00pm Sunday...I cant open before then(sorry).


----------



## aeRayls

an elec. 1/8?, probably the last thing I'll run, next to nitro 1/8.


----------



## KyleJ

Ok, so I'm trying to build an F10 kit for this track opening up. The kit tires are hopelessly out of round. The whole car vibrates when you just spin them with your hands. The foams are stiff and distorted like they've been compressed and folded up for years. Finding new kit tires is difficult at the moment. The only place I can find them is from HPI's website directly. I can however find the Bridgestone option tires easily. Also the multi-piece body is the most aggravating thing to cut out and fit. (rant over)

I have also put the $150 Novak 21.5 havoc system in mine. It fits in two configurations that I've found so far. I just have to paint the body, finish fixing and gluing the tires as best as I can and set up the car in the radio.

Any suggestions on what to do when you strip out a hole in a plastic chassis piece?


----------



## JonnySocko

Hit the tires and inserts with a heat gun or hair dryer. They get out of shape sitting in the box and the heat brings them back to round. I did this all the time for VTA tires and inserts when they were flattened in the package.


----------



## KyleJ

JonnySocko said:


> Hit the tires and inserts with a heat gun or hair dryer. They get out of shape sitting in the box and the heat brings them back to round. I did this all the time for VTA tires and inserts when they were flattened in the package.


I'm pretty sure it's just the foams that need that. I'll try to do that when I get home.


----------



## nutz4rc

Try filling the hole about 2/3 full with CA glue and let it dry before trying to thread the screw in again. The screw should bit in the first few threads before it starts into the CA. Go slow.


----------



## T.FOX

*roll call*

1/12 17.5 if i have to but would like to run 13.5 with the size of the track:thumbsup:


----------



## T.FOX

THANK YOU R/CAR!!!!!:thumbsup: TRACK IS GREAT!!!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## Kevin Cole

I want to apologize to the people who called me today.I've been in bed since coming home from the doctors office this afternoon.

I have severe strep throat & have completely lost my voice.The doctor recommended a couple days of bed rest & not trying to speak if at all possible.I'm highly contagious...so I'm probably better off here in bed.

Any questions about the track,classes,or rules...contact Bill Pennington at 317-402-1061

Sorry once again guys...I hope with a couple days rest I will be able to be there Saturday for the Grand Opening.
__________________


----------



## mGraves

Race Roll Call
Let me know what you're runnin' & what we can expect.

VTA
1.Trevor Wimberly
2.Kyle J
3.Jordan
4.Cody Woods
5.Lugnutz(?)
6.
7.
8.

12th Scale(17.5)
1.Tony Fox
2.GHBECK
3.
4.
5.
6.

RCGT
1.Jordan
2.
3.
4.
5.
6.

Mini-Cooper
1.Kyle J
2.
3.
4.
5.
6.

HPI Formula10
1.Chris Simpson
2.D.Rhodes
3.
4.
5.

13.5 Touring Car/Foam Tire
1.Cody woods
2.
3.
4.
5.

13.5 Touring Car/Rubber Tire
1.Matt Overton
2.Lugnutz(?)
3.JonnySocko
4.GHBECK???
5.

Open Chassis F1
1.JonnySocko
2.GHBECK???
3.
4.
5.


----------



## KyleJ

I will have my new F10 there also now. Just gotta paint the body.


----------



## KyleJ

JonnySocko said:


> Hit the tires and inserts with a heat gun or hair dryer. They get out of shape sitting in the box and the heat brings them back to round. I did this all the time for VTA tires and inserts when they were flattened in the package.


Thank you! That did the trick.


----------



## JonnySocko

KyleJ said:


> Thank you! That did the trick.


You're welcome. Hopefully I'll be able to make it out on Sunday.


----------



## jason crist

I have a mini Cooper for sale 
ready to run 
controller
lipo battery
even ice charger
all for $150
extra body 
and tires and parts
will have it today and tomorrow at the track


----------



## mGraves

Race Roll Call
Let me know what you're runnin' & what we can expect.

VTA
1.Trevor Wimberly
2.Kyle J
3.Jordan
4.Cody Woods
5.Lugnutz(?)
6.
7.
8.

12th Scale(17.5)
1.Tony Fox
2.GHBECK
3.
4.
5.
6.

RCGT
1.Jordan
2.
3.
4.
5.
6.

Mini-Cooper
1.Kyle J
2.
3.
4.
5.
6.

HPI Formula10
1.Chris Simpson
2.D.Rhodes
3.Kyle J.
4.
5.

13.5 Touring Car/Foam Tire
1.Cody woods
2.
3.
4.
5.

13.5 Touring Car/Rubber Tire
1.Matt Overton
2.Lugnutz(?)
3.JonnySocko
4.GHBECK???
5.

Open Chassis F1
1.JonnySocko
2.GHBECK???
3.
4.
5.


----------



## RustyS

From what I hear, The for Wayne guys are coming down for 1/12.


----------



## Miller Time

RustyS said:


> From what I hear, The for Wayne guys are coming down for 1/12.


Sounds like more than just Fort Wayne. Eli Ezrow, Mike Pulfer, Ken Miller, Phil Zimmerman, Sean Bushnell, and Steve Dunn for 1/12 17.5, looking forward to checking out the new facility. Maybe even an entry or 2 for Touring Foam Stock and VTA.

What Time do the doors open and racing start. and how many Qualifiers?


----------



## Kevin Cole

Doors open at 1pm...we'll evaluate how many qualifiers when we see what we have show up.


----------



## Kevin Cole

This Sunday will certainly be a feeling out race day in many aspects.With this being our first on road action...I'm sure it will improve weekly.

-I think we need to evaluate the motors in 12th scale
-Get a feel for how quickly we can work thru the program to maximize our time
-Decide what classes we will run on Thursdays/Sundays moving forward and decide if we should go ahead and run a program on Wednesday nights.

_Please...do not burn off your tire dope on the racetrack.Use the burn out station or wipe them down with a rag.
I know some other tracks have older carpet and do not mind...ours is new and I do mind.
Don't make me call you out over the PA._

Everyone's patience is appreciated...and you have my word that this will be one of the top on road carpet facilities in the country.With racer input & hard work from our staff...it will happen.

*On Road guys need to talk with Bill in the HobbyShop and help him out on a inventory list...he's an oval/VTA guy & needs guidance with all these new classes.


----------



## Miller Time

Kevin Cole said:


> Doors open at 1pm...we'll evaluate how many qualifiers when we see what we have show up.


Wow, that's a late start time. Is that set in stone for the future? Doesn't leave a lot of the day for racing.



Kevin Cole said:


> This Sunday will certainly be a feeling out race day in many aspects.With this being our first on road action...I'm sure it will improve weekly.
> 
> -I think we need to evaluate the motors in 12th scale
> -Get a feel for how quickly we can work thru the program to maximize our time
> -Decide what classes we will run on Thursdays/Sundays moving forward and decide if we should go ahead and run a program on Wednesday nights.
> 
> ...


17.5 should be plenty fast for most 1/12, Personally I think an 1hour 15min run clock is a good compromise between efficiency and wrench time.


----------



## Kevin Cole

Ken-The start time was not a decision of mine...it was that of the owners.The owners would us rather not race at all on Sundays(and will never be there because of their beliefs)...but I lobbied until they gave the on road guys some weekend track time.

The better handle I get onthis new software...the better/ more efficient the day will run.I think we will be able to have a good Sunday program and still get everyone home at a decent hour...we'll just have to be patient the first time or two.


----------



## Miller Time

Kevin Cole said:


> Ken-The start time was not a decision of mine...it was that of the owners.The owners would us rather not race at all on Sundays(and will never be there because of their beliefs)...but I lobbied until they gave the on road guys some weekend track time.
> 
> The better handled I get on his new software...the better/ more efficient the day will run.I think we will be able to have a good Sunday program and still get everyone home at a decent hour...we'll just have to be patient the first time or two.


Understand, atleast it is leisure and not work on Sunday's 

Depending on the Software, there is likely going to be a few of us there today familar with it who could lend a hand.


----------



## Kevin Cole

Thanks Ken...I know Butters is headed up from Cincy and he has some experience with it.We have the newest version of RC PRO and it is simply awesome.Once I got the hang of it last night...it was flawless.
The initial set up was a little rough because of some existing data...but it ran great after all was figured out.

I wanted to spend some time working with it this week,but come down with strep throat and spent a couple days away from the track.
Like I mentioned before,this place is top notch and we still have several plans for improvement.Each week the system,lay-outs,parts availability,food,etc will get better...Indy now has one of the best places in the country for us all to enjoy our hobby.


----------



## scottman2007

For All of you onroad racers,Kevin speaks the truth, i ran last night there on Oval,and this place is So awsome and you will be stunded by how Cool this place is,I couldnt think of any better place to run RC in Indiana Or maybe Even The whole Tri State Area,not only do they have pit tables and chairs but the pit tables have power outlets right on every table. .So all fo you onroad guys get your Cars and come out and run,you wont be disapointed at all.


----------



## Railroader

Miller Time said:


> Kevin Cole said:
> 
> 
> 
> Doors open at 1pm...we'll evaluate how many qualifiers when we see what we have show up.
> 
> 
> 
> Wow, that's a late start time. Is that set in stone for the future? Doesn't leave a lot of the day for racing.
Click to expand...

Personally, 1pm will be very tough for my family to make. Church lets out around noon, trip home, quick bite to eat, pack the car and drive to the track will take more than an hour, plus there'll be no time for many practice laps or setup changes let alone charging batteries.


----------



## Scott04C5

My Mini Cooper is for sale at this time. I currently have to many cars and some have to go. The car comes with aluminum shocks, three sets of superslicks tires, one set of Type A tires, front and rear sway bars, red springs, blue springs, yellow springs, Futaba servo, and aluminum steering knuckles. I have only raced this car three times. It is in like new. Asking $140. PM me if interested. 
Thanks


----------



## KyleJ

Had a good time today. Thanks to all who set it up. The track and facility are real nice.

I've got a lot of issues to work out on my F10.

Hopefully we have more show up with Mini Coopers next time to have a race.


----------



## Kevin Cole

Thanks to everyone once again for a great weekend...the on road program was a huge success.

And thanks for all who came out and supported the new track.

We had a outstanding group with everyone showing class sportsmanship...and some great racing.


----------



## Kevin Cole

This weeks schedule...
Mon. Track Closed(call Bill if you need parts & he will help you out)
Tue. 11am-11pm (Oval Racing)_Racing starts at 6pm_
Wed. 11am-11pm (On-Road...Practice)
Thu. 11am-11pm (On road Racing)_Racing starts at 6pm_
Fri. 11am-11pm (Oval...Practice)
Sat. 9am-11pm (Oval Racing)_Racing starts at 2pm_
Sun. _Closed this Sunday/Nov.15_

_*We will run the classes that show the largest cars counts on weeknights...we cant run them all through the week.
Once we establish what cars are showing up...we'll narrow it down a bit.
Weeknights we will run 2 heats & mains...weekends will be 3 heats & mains_



mGraves said:


> We will be running on the 14th. The only day we won't be running will be on Nov. 15th...onroad. We will all be going to an oval race at Joe's Hobby Barn in Terra Haute....Toys for Tots race. Everyone needs to get their kids involved in Novice....my son should be there.


The only day we will be closed is Sunday Nov.15...just as Matt mentioned above.

We will be supporting our little sister track(Joe's Hobby Barn/Terre Haute) and running with them at their charity race...Toys for Tots.

_*And of coarse we're closed every Monday_


----------



## Kevin Cole

I left the results at the track...I'll get them Tuesday when I'm back there again(Sorry guys).


----------



## trerc

Had a great time and will definitely be back


----------



## dragrace

Sunday was Great. Good crowd with some out of town racers. The facility is the best.

Can't wait until this Thursday!!!!

Steve


----------



## JonnySocko

Thanks to Kevin, Bill, and everyone involved in getting this place up and running. Very nice facility and it will only get better with time. The HPI F1 cars look good and with some more time on them they'll get better. I hope Open F1 continues to grow also. Tamiya is releasing rubber tires as well for the F104 that will bolt on my car so I may try them the next time I come over if there aren't enough foam tire cars.

13.5 sedan appears to be strong as well. I will have my rubber tire car ready the next time I come over also. 

Rick Vessell


----------



## GHBECK

Track is awesome! Thanks to Kev & all those that made it possible. Saw some great action Sunday, big thanks to all of the travelers that made it. I thought the day went smoothly all things considered. 

It was great to run some 12th scale, it's has been a long while. I've definately got some work to do...

Now lets get these classes shaken out, rubba or foam, foam or rubba???


----------



## T.FOX

VERY GOOD 1st WEEKEND!!! indy has needed this for a long time.:thumbsup: BIG THANKS to R/CAR & anybody that had a hand in getting this track up & going!!


----------



## scottman2007

Its only to get better guys,So how many F10 did you guys have yesterday?? and were there any Open F1 to run in the class??


----------



## IndyRC_Racer

There were 5 F1/open wheel cars running. There were 3 HPI F10 cars running stock tires, 1 Duratrax running foams, and 1 Tamiya?? running foams.


----------



## GHBECK

PM Kevin.


----------



## cwoods34

Great race day! 

With regards to the 13.5 class........ I know most people won't run the foam tires due to maintenance (truing, roll-out, etc.), which is perfectly understandable. It is nice to just throw on some tires and not worry about it.

At the Halloween Classic, the foam classes ran a spec tire, Lilac compound. I personally used a few sets yesterday, and the cars drive just as well with them on. They are longer-lasting than the typical pink/double-pink compounds, meaning you get more runs out of one set, and they are more durable, so they don't chunk as bad. That means you can get away with running them at a taller diameter if you like. 

I don't know the diameter they are out of the package, but I've done ok running Jaco's straight out of the box. Obviously truing and rounding the tires a bit will help, but if you don't have a truer, SOMEONE you know does. For what it's worth, Mark Lyons was running untrued tires, and his car handled fine (he let me drive it against mine).

If we instituted a spec-tire rule for the foam class (lilac), would more people be willing to run foam? Even if we just have 4-5 "regulars" that would be enough to run separately from the rubber TC's.

Just a suggestion! I'd obviously prefer to run foam, but if the foam class can't be supported I'll gladly switch to rubber 

VTA was a blast, too! I was worried about the speeds on a large track, but the car seemed plenty fast to enjoy.

Many thanks to Kevin for being a great announcer. It makes it all the more fun when someone is calling out lead changes and accidents.


----------



## GHBECK

cwoods34 said:


> Great race day!
> 
> With regards to the 13.5 class........ I know most people won't run the foam tires due to maintenance (truing, roll-out, etc.), which is perfectly understandable. It is nice to just throw on some tires and not worry about it.
> 
> At the Halloween Classic, the foam classes ran a spec tire, Lilac compound. I personally used a few sets yesterday, and the cars drive just as well with them on. They are longer-lasting than the typical pink/double-pink compounds, meaning you get more runs out of one set, and they are more durable, so they don't chunk as bad. That means you can get away with running them at a taller diameter if you like.
> 
> I don't know the diameter they are out of the package, but I've done ok running Jaco's straight out of the box. Obviously truing and rounding the tires a bit will help, but if you don't have a truer, SOMEONE you know does. For what it's worth, Mark Lyons was running untrued tires, and his car handled fine (he let me drive it against mine).
> 
> If we instituted a spec-tire rule for the foam class (lilac), would more people be willing to run foam? Even if we just have 4-5 "regulars" that would be enough to run separately from the rubber TC's.
> 
> Just a suggestion! I'd obviously prefer to run foam, but if the foam class can't be supported I'll gladly switch to rubber
> 
> VTA was a blast, too! I was worried about the speeds on a large track, but the car seemed plenty fast to enjoy.
> 
> Many thanks to Kevin for being a great announcer. It makes it all the more fun when someone is calling out lead changes and accidents.



Well, we do already have a rubber tire class (RCGT). I think that we would get more people to run a rubber tire class, because of the simplicity, but I'm game for either. No "spec" tire rules are needed, 13.5 motors & 2 cell batteries, that's all that is necessary. Maybe we should take a vote, I side with the majority:

*Those of you out there that may run the 13.5TC class would you rather run foam or rubber tires?*


----------



## Kevin Cole

Thanks once again for all the positive comments and the great racing Sunday.

Cody-All valid points and I think the 13.5 TC guys need to get together at the track Thurs/Sunday and start some dialog on what will be best moving forward.Maybe run foams a couple times a month & rubber the race days.It would be nice to find middle ground so everyone can run the ame thing on a particular night.This is a class I'm considering and I'll be happy to take the lead on this deal to make the class grow stronger.If we can build off the group we had Sunday(and a awesome group it was) that class will be in double digits in know time.We just need to keep it affordable & work as a tight group to keep everyone happy & wheelin'.I can guarantee support from Pennington's Hobby in regard to whatever is decided for tires & he'll keep what we need in stock/cheap.


----------



## BadSign

My son has soccer practice nearby Thursday, so I might drop in to watch for few minutes. Haven't seen the track yet...


----------



## Kevin Cole

Sorry Greg...I didn't see your post before I posted mine.

I think Greg & I are on the same page here though...the key is to get everyone's input and stay positive about the possibility of this class down the road.

I had 12th scale guys asking about them Sunday and enjoying the racing...that's a good sign.


----------



## cwoods34

I agree Greg, I was just suggesting the spec-tire idea if it would help build the class, but I'll side with majority. I have to run the classes the track offers, not make the track run what I want.

It is still early November, only time will tell!


----------



## JonnySocko

IndyRC_Racer said:


> There were 5 F1/open wheel cars running. There were 3 HPI F10 cars running stock tires, 1 Duratrax running foams, and 1 Tamiya?? running foams.


The other Open F1 chassis was a 3Racing F109. I ran the DTX car with some updates. I looked at Chris' car after the main and I think the option tires for the HPI cars will work better. The kit tires are too hard even with compound. When the option tires get in stock the cars should work much better.

I'm wanting to try some of the rubber tires Tamiya is releasing for the F60 kit. I like running Open but if more HPI cars show up I have no problem with trying rubber tires when they become available. The speed of the silver can vs. the 21.5 in the HPI car seems to be almost dead even.


----------



## JonnySocko

cwoods34 said:


> I agree Greg, I was just suggesting the spec-tire idea if it would help build the class, but I'll side with majority. I have to run the classes the track offers, not make the track run what I want.
> 
> It is still early November, only time will tell!


I would prefer rubber for 13.5 sedan. Lots of other tracks I've been to, (St. Louis, Carbondale, Trackside, Chicago, The Hurricane All Star Series) run rubber tire for 13.5. Most all of them are any rubber tire as long as it's premount. I love foam tire but it's fading away fast most everywhere I've been.

Still want a Pro 3? I have one for sale, pm for details Mr. Woods.

Rick


----------



## Miller Time

GHBECK said:


> *Well, we do already have a rubber tire class *(RCGT). ....


Aside from the body 13.5 would basically be the same class, might be a good idea to keep RC-GT and those prefering rubber could run those bodies and those prefering Foam could run 13.5 foam. Or could even make the 13.5 an open tire Rubber would have a slight disadvantage but atleast you would not exclude anyone. I think the Spec tire would be a good idea, while I personally am not crazy about it, it does have several advantages at the club level and could help keep cost down and grow the class. I think many would be surprised at how fun foam is and cost is even better or perhaps even with the spec tire.

I had fun running and aside from a few minor improvements I'm sure will materialize it is a great facility and I envy those living close. I'll try to make it by once a month or so depending on what other obligations I have.


----------



## GHBECK

Not to muddy up the waters here, but just for arguement sake, 13.5 rubber tire class at the International Indoor Champs was the largest class. The 17.5 & 13.5 foam class were not the most participated-in.


----------



## cwoods34

It's good that all of these points are being brought up. The pro's and con's of each class need to be known to everyone so that the group can make a decision. 

RCGT is a great class, but as evidenced by Mr. Lyon's 009, a top-notch motor, updated ESC, and good setup can make a 17.5 car just as fast as 13.5 given the conditions. Most people that are running a "scale" (visual) class are in VTA due to the slower speeds, although even 21.5's are getting carried away with the technology. I'm surprised my car still can keep up with its old 21.5 and Sphere ESC. If we were to only have 1 rubber class, it should be 13.5 (not counting VTA). In terms of traveling it is also a widely-accepted class. 

What about 13.5 rubber and 17.5 foam? Perhaps the slightly slower speed would be more enticing? Just throwing ideas out there. Foam is a blast to drive, and a bit more forgiving to set up in my opinion. 

OR just run a MOD class, anything goes - motor, tire, etc. :freak::tongue: 

R.I.P. Foam TC - 2009


----------



## Kevin Cole

The classes listed will be what is available this season...I will not start playing class of the month at our track.

Much like the F1 class...the 13.5 TC classes need to work together and find common ground.Like I mentioned before,run rubber most of the time...and have certain dates on the schedule when foams are ran.That would be cost effective,build the class with the great foundation we have in place,and both sides are happy.The rubber tire guys could buy on set of foams...and they would last because of limited use.

I think the key here is to be flexible in both directions for the competition level on the track & to increase the car count in the class.
The 2nd heat Sunday was great racing because of the talent level of the drivers...and all on the same shoes.
Whether here online or at the track...we just need to keep the dialog moving in a positive manner & be open minded from both sides.


----------



## cwoods34

Just playin' devil's advocate 

I certainly don't mind running foam and rubber together. Is there a way to score them separately?


----------



## FASTPZ

GREAT FACILITY FOR A GREAT DAY OF RACING!!! REALLY WOULD LIKE TO SEE THE RACE START TIME TO 12 OR 1 AND OPEN DOORS AT 9. JUST MY OPINION. LEAH AND I HAD A GREAT TIME RACING WITH YOU ALL. NEED TO FIND SOME SPEED TO KEEP UP WITH MARK AND GREG. HOPE TO SEE YOU ALL AT THE TRACK REAL SOON!!!!!:thumbsup::wave:


----------



## Speedy20124

WOOOOOOOOOO boys that was fun yesterday. Glad we got this track built!!!


----------



## GHBECK

cwoods34 said:


> It's good that all of these points are being brought up. The pro's and con's of each class need to be known to everyone so that the group can make a decision.
> 
> RCGT is a great class, but as evidenced by Mr. Lyon's 009, a top-notch motor, updated ESC, and good setup can make a 17.5 car just as fast as 13.5 given the conditions. Most people that are running a "scale" (visual) class are in VTA due to the slower speeds, although even 21.5's are getting carried away with the technology. I'm surprised my car still can keep up with its old 21.5 and Sphere ESC. If we were to only have 1 rubber class, it should be 13.5 (not counting VTA). In terms of traveling it is also a widely-accepted class.
> 
> What about 13.5 rubber and 17.5 foam? Perhaps the slightly slower speed would be more enticing? Just throwing ideas out there. Foam is a blast to drive, and a bit more forgiving to set up in my opinion.
> 
> OR just run a MOD class, anything goes - motor, tire, etc. :freak::tongue:
> 
> R.I.P. Foam TC - 2009


13.5 is pretty fast dude, open mod? Woop-woop! I'd run it, but I don't think we'd get enough to get a steady following.


----------



## Kevin Cole

Phil-Racing will begin at 1:30 moving forward.

Is there an email or phone# I can reach you at?

Send me a message if so.


----------



## Lugnutz

Had a great time Sunday. The track and facility were everything you said it would be and more. Thanks for the work everybody did.
As for 13.5, I would prefer to run rubber. 

Greg Cobb


----------



## Miller Time

GHBECK said:


> Not to muddy up the waters here, but just for arguement sake, 13.5 rubber tire class at the International Indoor Champs was the largest class. The 17.5 & 13.5 foam class were not the most participated-in.


13.5 rubber would be alright for the above average driver, but realistic, newbies and most mid level experienced drivers would be better suited to 17.5, not to mention the racing will be better for spectators.


----------



## Lugnutz

cwoods34 said:


> R.I.P. Foam TC - 2009


Cody, are you ok? Do you have a gun pointed at you? :lol:


----------



## cwoods34

Nah, not so much a gun as a crowd of people backing me into a corner. I'm outnumbered man! 

We have 1 vote for rubber, and 2 votes towards majority......


----------



## Kevin Cole

Miller Time said:


> 13.5 rubber would be alright for the above average driver, but realistic, newbies and most mid level experienced drivers would be better suited to 17.5, not to mention the racing will be better for spectators.


Exactly Ken...that's where the RCGT class comes into play.Although it is not a foam tire class,it serves as a good stepping stone for the VTA racer that wants a little more...but would rather not play with the speed of a 13.5.


----------



## Lugnutz

Running the rubber and foam together was ok with me. Continue to do that and see what starts showing up to race.


----------



## brockstar43

Cody... two votes in your favor! Team Green (you know that terrible father and son duo everyone loves to hate) votes for foam but no spec foam


----------



## cwoods34

Sweet! There's a chance!


----------



## Matt Overton

I will put a vote in for Rubber 13.5 TC. In the long run it will be cheaper, and I think it has a chance to become a large class. 

Until we get more racers, we need to make an effort to condense all the classes. The foam and rubber tire cars should remain separate. The speed difference is too great.


----------



## Miller Time

brockstar43 said:


> Cody... two votes in your favor! Team Green (you know that terrible father and son duo everyone loves to hate) votes for foam but no spec foam


In all honesty the Spec thing is good for most and only a few will notice a performance difference, I can run faster, and tighter with Magenta but I'd be willing to run Spec regardless, just to have fun on the club level.


----------



## GHBECK

Miller Time said:


> In all honesty the Spec thing is good for most and only a few will notice a performance difference, I can run faster, and tighter with Magenta but I'd be willing to run Spec regardless, just to have fun on the club level.


I guess I just don't see the logic in adopting a spec club foam tire for an advanced class. From that standpoint, I'd vote to make 13.5 open.

If we truly want a "Spec" 13.5 tc class, then we should opt for the rubber tires and set a shore, say (24's).

But, whatever we choose, we have to separate them. There is too much difference to make the action fair.


----------



## GHBECK

Lugnutz said:


> Running the rubber and foam together was ok with me. Continue to do that and see what starts showing up to race.


\


I'd say due to the performance advantange, the foams will choke out the rubbers at the expense of class size.

Then the outcasts will want to run rubber tires to even up the field.

Then everyone will start running RCGT.

...at least that's what happened at Slots.

I'm down with foam, only if it's an open class. Spec = rubber tires in my book.

"Yeah, what he said..." :tongue:


----------



## smokefan

You guys still planning to have a onroad race the day after Thanksgiving??


----------



## mGraves

It seems that it would make most since to run all 13.5 TC together....in one class.....with one set of rules. 13.5 Rubber is big everywhere and a little cheaper...seems like you would have a better chance of growing the class going that route. I don't run it and don't plan on it anytime soon so you guys do what you want. I would just rather see one class of 12 guys than 2 classes of 6.


----------



## mGraves

smokefan said:


> You guys still planning to have a onroad race the day after Thanksgiving??


I believe it is scheduled for the Saturday after Thanksgiving.


----------



## Kevin Cole

smokefan said:


> You guys still planning to have a onroad race the day after Thanksgiving??


We're running Oval on that Friday & On road on Saturday.

I flipped the dates so it would not conflict with Summit's program that weekend.


Look for more details later this week...

*"The Cold Turkey Classic"*

It will be an annual event,but not a trophy race...we're giving out Visa gift cards to the winners instead.

Classes will be announced later this week.


----------



## smokefan

well if VTA will be one of the classes my son and I will try to make it.


----------



## Kevin Cole

VTA will always be in our on road program...so yes:thumbsup:


----------



## smokefan

Cool we look forward to coming down then


----------



## Miller Time

mGraves said:


> 13.5 Rubber is big everywhere and a little cheaper....


That is the biggest misconception. Rubber Tires cost more per set and after 2-3 runs will drop 2-3 tenths. The average racer at the Classic bought 3-4 sets of rubber tires at 30 dollars a set versus most foam guys running 2 sets at 20 dollars, the foam tires are still fast the rubber will taper off but due to their appearance will be used well beyond their affective life and result in less experienced drivers hunting set-up issues they can never fix till new tires are installed.


----------



## brockstar43

can we run both separately? Just asking please don't yell at me  If we have enough for both


----------



## Kevin Cole

Yes...absolutely.

I would rather see more cars on the track together...but it can be two separate classes.But I will not run a bunch of 3 car classes on the weeknights.

3 cars on a track this size is quite boring & seems to be overkill in a valuable time slot.

At this point I just want to build a strong program & give the big classes as much track time as possible.That said,I'd like to see all the classes grow enough to have exciting racing for the drivers and the spectators.

We have a long season ahead and I'm sure everything will turn out positive.


----------



## GHBECK

Miller Time said:


> That is the biggest misconception. Rubber Tires cost more per set and after 2-3 runs will drop 2-3 tenths. The average racer at the Classic bought 3-4 sets of rubber tires at 30 dollars a set versus most foam guys running 2 sets at 20 dollars, the foam tires are still fast the rubber will taper off but due to their appearance will be used well beyond their affective life and result in less experienced drivers hunting set-up issues they can never fix till new tires are installed.



True, true, I agree we're on the same page Mr. M. But, also consider that a lot of the less experienced drivers (and some of us more experienced) will chunk tires and be going through more of them. This was the arguement that many of the guys at Slots gave for wanting to move over to the rubber classes. Many Gents are happy to use a set of tires for more than one heat, reguardless of the level of performance dedregration. A set of foams are approx $25 give or take a $, rubbers $29, the arguement was that the rubbers will last at least a few weeks, some will use them even longer, but the foams one night if you're lucky. Most of us, myself included, aren't going to buy a new set of rubber tires every weekend for clubbin'. We know also that foams wear, usually one set a weekend minimum and minor changes to setup must be made to get life out of them; Ride Height, Droop, FDR, etc and that's if they make it through the night and many fellas do not like truing tires. There are pros and cons to both...


I would be happy to run either class with you fine Gentlemen, I also will be more than happy to assist others to do so as well.


----------



## Butters

Just wanted to say sunday was a good time. it was nice to be on a big track. indy seems to have something going on now. for the first weekend i thought the day went very well. always nice to see phil/leah, ken, matt, skills, and greg. hope thing progress and continue to come together. any questions kev just give me a call. until next time.


----------



## GHBECK

Butters said:


> Just wanted to say sunday was a good time. it was nice to be on a big track. indy seems to have something going on now. for the first weekend i thought the day went very well. always nice to see phil/leah, ken, matt, skills, and greg. hope thing progress and continue to come together. any questions kev just give me a call. until next time.


Thanks for comin' out, hope You & Eli will be back soon to keep me in line! :thumbsup:


----------



## Kevin Cole

Yeah Jason...I appreciated the help with the system this past weekend.

Hope to see and the bearded one more often now.


----------



## chuck in indy

*SLASH RTR w/extras for sale*

I put my Slash along with a mini sider up on ebay if any one is interested. PM me and I'll send you a link!


----------



## cwoods34

If you buy, say 3 sets of foam tires and just rotate them after every heat, they will last noticeably longer, and it will be longer before you need a minor setup change (height and droop) because you are essentially running on the same tire diameter 3 times as compared to only using 1 set. But, as has been said, if you chunk a tire bad enough it is no longer usable. If it is just a small chunk or is on the inner edge then you can usually get away with running that tire on the back.

But I understand the general maintenance is the downfall :hat:

I've chased setups on my VTA car before, only to discover that a new set of broken-in tires did the trick. I bet if I had ran an older set Sunday my car would've performed much better. 

So what's the vote count, 3 foam, 3 rubber, and 2 for majority? :drunk:


----------



## brockstar43

Quick question. I bought my f10 and am in the process of building it. I had heard that the stock tires didn't fair to well on sunday. Is this definitely the only tire we'll be allowed to run? Just curious before I glued them up. Thank you


----------



## scottman2007

I believe on this class you have to run the rubbers tires ,but HPI is or has came out with a softer compound,that will make it better.


----------



## Mach10_shooter

I ran F10 Sat. and I liked the cars the way they are. Mine was a lot of fun to drive. In real f1 you have to manage the steering and the trottle. That's exactly what we have.


----------



## KyleJ

brockstar43 said:


> Quick question. I bought my f10 and am in the process of building it. I had heard that the stock tires didn't fair to well on sunday. Is this definitely the only tire we'll be allowed to run? Just curious before I glued them up. Thank you


Unless the rules are changed eventually, that's the only tire allowed. They definitely weren't great, but my car wasn't getting traction because the rear axle/differential was warped/defective from the factory, causing the whole right-rear of the car to vibrate. I couldn't even give it throttle on the straight without it pulling hard to the left. It also very nicely stripped my spur gear on the edges. After talking to their customer service, HPI is sending me new parts.


----------



## Kevin Cole

brockstar43 said:


> Quick question. I bought my f10 and am in the process of building it. I had heard that the stock tires didn't fair to well on sunday. Is this definitely the only tire we'll be allowed to run? Just curious before I glued them up. Thank you


The HPI Formula10 class will only allow the stock tires for now.Any upgrades or changes will be voted on as a group/club class at the track.

You can run the HPI chassis in the open F1 class with any tires...but the motor & battery rules a different(See rules on first page of the thread or on the website).


----------



## THE READER

im thinking about getting my vta out of retirement for this thursday night race. will the track be open for practice thursday afternoon?
need to get some rust off of me.
bob yelle


----------



## jordan1652

kevin you have a pm


----------



## Kevin Cole

THE READER said:


> im thinking about getting my vta out of retirement for this thursday night race. will the track be open for practice thursday afternoon?
> need to get some rust off of me.
> bob yelle


Yes Sir...we open at 11am...racing starts at 6pm.


----------



## Miller Time

a Fixed class list yet for Thursday's. I happen to have this Friday off and it will be close but their is a slim possibility I might swing over tonight, depending on if I can get off work Before 5pm


----------



## Kevin Cole

I have not eliminated any yet on a particular night Ken...kinda getting the feel for things this first couple weeks.

Looks like we'll have:
_VTA
17.5 12th Scale
RCGT
13.5 TC(rubber/foam)_

We might see an F1 car or two...not sure on that yet.


----------



## sportpak

What time did the Fort Wayne guys get home last Sunday?


----------



## IndyRC_Racer

I contacted HPI about the tires that are available for the HPI F10 kit.

D compound = hardest tire (kit tire)
M compound = medium tire (option tire)
S compound = soft tire (option tire)

----------

The issue with an ill handling HPI F10 car on Sunday was due to a defective part. The other 2 HPI F10 cars appeared to handle decently. If the kit tires are a similar compound to the VTA tires, it will probably just take a few runs to break them in.


----------



## KyleJ

IndyRC_Racer said:


> I contacted HPI about the tires that are available for the HPI F10 kit.
> 
> D compound = hardest tire (kit tire)
> M compound = medium tire (option tire)
> S compound = soft tire (option tire)
> 
> ----------
> 
> The issue with an ill handling HPI F10 car on Sunday was due to a defective part. The other 2 HPI F10 cars appeared to handle decently. If the kit tires are a similar compound to the VTA tires, it will probably just take a few runs to break them in.


HPI is sending me a new axle for my F10 to try out. I'm not sure if that is the problem or if it is part of the differential assembly. If this doesn't fix it, I'm going to have to send HPI the whole car.


----------



## chuck in indy

Why do we do this? BECAUSE WE LOVE RACING RC CARS!


----------



## GHBECK

Fun times tonight, good to see such a strong turnout for a weeknight! Great to see Bob come out of retirement to make the show too. Awesome sportsmanship all around to boot!


----------



## brockstar43

Loved the facility and great racing tonite! How bout the lap by lap commentating? That was awesome! Can't wait to run again! Class act R/Car


----------



## JonnySocko

How many entries did you have and what classes ran? I might reconsider coming over during the week once in a while.

Rick


----------



## mGraves

Rick....I think they had 22 entries. I'm not sure on classes.


----------



## jason crist

22 entries and alot of OVAL guys watching......


----------



## BadSign

I didn't get to race but dropped in...What a track! I'm really looking forward to thanksgiving weekend. Nice job, guys.


----------



## charlie2755

Alright guys. Lets get it together. Any takers on the Fort Wayne VTA race on Sunday? I am driving and have room for at least 3 guys and gear. Let me know. Email or PM me and I'll send my number so we can work out details.


----------



## Kevin Cole

Here's some pictures of our first couple on road racks & of the facility last week.


----------



## Kevin Cole




----------



## SMG

Can someone tell me what chassis would be best for the the VTA class. Also for durabilty and parts. thanks


----------



## Kevin Cole

As far as top of the line I'd guess the AE TC5...then probably an newer X-Ray.

Several people run Losi's & older chassis like the TC3 in that class as well.


----------



## SMG

Thanks


----------



## cwoods34

I run a 007 (XRAY) that you can get for a decent price on eBay, and they are VERY durable. I can't recall that I've actually broken any suspension parts on mine in nearly a year. 

Another suggestion I have is a TC4, either the tub-style or Factory Team chassis. You can get a nice roller for $100 give or take, and I've had luck in terms of durability with those, too.

TC5's are solid also, and are quite competitive considering the price. Also, parts are easy to get and there are many people running them right now. So, for just a VTA car I'd recommend a TC5, then a used 007.


----------



## trerc

The TC5 is very durable after you upgrade the bumper to the wider harder Parma bumper, I beat mine like it owes me money and never break anything :thumbsup:


----------



## BadSign

Pretty much anything. TC3,4,5, Any X-Rays. Just pick a car you can get parts for.


----------



## Kevin Cole

R/CAR presents the 1st Annual Cold Turkey Classic











Friday Nov.27 (Oval) & Saturday Nov.28 (On Road)

Indy Motor Speedway at Marion County Fairgrounds
$20 for the first class…$5 for each additional class

Oval Classes: Indy Slider, 17.5 Sportsman Truck, 13.5 COT Pan Car
10.5 Pan Car, 7.5 Pan Car, and Late Model Short Coarse Chassis
(All Pan Car Classes follow TOUR rules)

On Road Classes: VTA, RCGT, 17.5 12th Scale
13.5 Touring Car (Rubber Tire)
Open Formula One, HPI FormulaTen

Doors open at 9am both days…racing starts at 2pm

See http://rcarassociation.org/ for class rules or call 765-624-9768(Kevin Cole)

Pennington’s Hobby Shop gift certificates for the winners!
A Mains 1st Place $50, 2nd Place $20,3rd Place $10…plus door prizes


----------



## Kevin Cole

Here's the flier...


----------



## jordan1652

ill be there:thumbsup:


----------



## BadSign

VTA and F1 for me!


----------



## Kevin Cole

*R/CAR Reminder

On Road Practice Wednesday...Doors open at 11am

On Road Racing Thursday...Doors open at 11am Racing starts at 6pm*


----------



## RCDawg83

SMG said:


> Can someone tell me what chassis would be best for the the VTA class. Also for durabilty and parts. thanks


The older Losi jrxs chassis (jrxs pro) are great, but only work with NiMH's. You just can't find a LiPo that will fit. If you are going to run stock or 17.5, not a problem. The Type R will accept LiPo's but they are a little pricier on the used market. If you are patient, you can find a jrxs pro with gobs of spare parts for well under 200 bucks.


----------



## brockstar43

Hey cody you goin to bring out your foam car thurs? We had three last thurs


----------



## cwoods34

I have class Thursday nights until next year 

I suppose since 13.5 will only run rubber for the Cold Turkey Classic that I should start making the change over to a rubber chassis for the season :freak:

Anyone interested in a foam 007? :hat:


----------



## Kevin Cole

We've had more rubber than foam thus far...foam will still be available during club races.Once the class grows...it will be included in the bigger races.There needs to be some sorta common ground until then.


----------



## Kevin Cole

Attention Indy On Road Racers!

_The new lay-out is down & looks to be a good one...c'mon out and run with us!

Onroad Practice Tonight(Wed.)
Onroad Racing Thursday Night at 6pm_


----------



## jordan1652

layouts alsome! :thumbsup:


----------



## Kevin Cole

* On Road Racing Tonight at R/CAR*

_Doors are open right now
Racing begins around 6:30pm_


----------



## Kevin Cole

*WiFi is now available at the track:thumbsup:*


----------



## cwoods34

AWESOME :hat:


----------



## charlie2755

Had a great time tonight! Can't wait to do it again! Loved the facility! Thank you to everyone involved in R/Car.:thumbsup:


----------



## Kevin Cole

_Thanks Charlie...it's all about the racers at R/CAR.


Glad you had a good time...hope to see you Sunday!_


----------



## Kevin Cole

*R/Car Indy Motor Speedway*

*Road Coarse Results Tuesday Nov.19*

_17.5 12th Scale
1.David Lee(TQ)
2.Steve Dunn
3.Steve Roebling
4.Tony Fox
5.Cooper King
6.Steve Riddle_

_VTA
1.Mark Lyons(TQ)
2.Brock Lyons
3.Charlie Arterburn
4.Jordan Wahl
5.Ben Moss
6.Mark Waggoner
7.Craig Barrett
8.Randy Schwersenska_

_RCGT
1.Mark Lyons(TQ)
2.Brock Lyons
3.Charlie Arterburn
4.Jordan Wahl
5.Ben Moss_

_Formula One
1.Jeremiah Ward(Open F1/F103)(TQ)
2.Mark Lyons(HPI FormulaTen)_


----------



## dragrace

Had a great time and we had a awsome 1/12 main. Getting ready for Sunday...

Steve


----------



## brockstar43

Had a blast! Once again incredible track and a well ran program!


----------



## Kevin Cole

_Thx Guys!:thumbsup:_


----------



## wlpjr2

Kevin Cole said:


> *WiFi is now available at the track:thumbsup:*


As long as Jordan don't hijack it! LOL!


----------



## Kevin Cole

Jordan is my hero...and the future of R/CAR road racing:thumbsup:


----------



## jordan1652

hey man, you gave me the code to hack it!


----------



## PDK RACING

*sunday*

Gona get a little vta action. What time doors open on sunday? Anyone runnning 1/12 scale????:wave:


----------



## GHBECK

Anybody running 13.5 rubber tire or foam Sunday(11/22/09)???


----------



## surfer kev

*summer is over now what*

my summer racing season is over and looking to do some rc racing this winter not sure what classes you run and what days. Need to know what to buy so i can have some fun any info is appreciated


----------



## Lugnutz

GHBECK said:


> Anybody running 13.5 rubber tire or foam Sunday(11/22/09)???


Rubber


----------



## jordan1652

i would run rubber but i need to get some tires


----------



## jordan1652

kevin pm


----------



## Rook-E

Jordan, you have a PM.


----------



## jordan1652

rook-e pm


----------



## jordan1652

pm kevin


----------



## Kevin Cole

PDK RACING said:


> Gona get a little vta action. What time doors open on sunday? Anyone runnning 1/12 scale????:wave:


Doors will be open at 10am...although I'll be wrapping up the lay-out for a while


----------



## Rook-E

Count me in for a little VTA.... :thumbsup:


----------



## ZXR_KiD

as mentioned in the other forum I'll start making the trip once I get my gas sipper back on the road (months end MAYBE) 
I'll definatly be bringing the open wheeler (indy) and I guess I'll have a choice of VTA or 1/12... or both?


----------



## ZXR_KiD

just read through the classes a bit more, I think I'm gonna go more for that GT class than VTA.

and Why slow down indy's to silvercan? why not run 6cell stock motors?


----------



## rockin_bob13

*Tx*

Good show, Kevin. Thanks for getting race times square. 32 entries today! I think you'll be up to 50 in short time. Everyone's got an opinion, here's mine. The heater that blows at the driver's stand, could you make it turn away from the drivers a little bit? Dries the eyes out.


----------



## Kevin Cole

Thanks for the kind words & the great racing Bob.

I'll take care of the heater deal when I get back in there Tuesday...thanks for the input & info.

I'll post results later tonight or in the morning.


----------



## Lugnutz

Program ran smooth again Kevin, thanks. Best race I have seen in along time between Bob C and Mark L in RCGT, that was fun to watch.

Steve, I think you forgot your girlfriend at the track.


----------



## daswarre

Will there be a new layout for the Turkey race on saturday? Also, about how many 1/12th scales are you expecting? Thanks


----------



## Kevin Cole

Yes...we'll set it up Friday night after the Oval program wraps up.

12th scale racing is on the upswing in Indy thanks to the "Big Rug".I expect 10-15 of them for the Cold Turkey Classic(Saturday).

And we are only running 17.5 in the 12th scales for this race.


----------



## Kevin Cole

R/CAR presents the 1st Annual Cold Turkey Classic











Friday Nov.27 (Oval) & Saturday Nov.28 (On Road)

Indy Motor Speedway at Marion County Fairgrounds
$20 for the first class…$5 for each additional class

Oval Classes: Indy Slider, 17.5 Sportsman Truck, 13.5 COT Pan Car
10.5 Pan Car, 7.5 Pan Car, and Late Model Short Coarse Chassis
(All Pan Car Classes follow TOUR rules)

On Road Classes: VTA, RCGT, 17.5 12th Scale
13.5 Touring Car (Rubber Tire)
Open Formula One, HPI FormulaTen

Doors open at 9am both days…racing starts at 2pm

See http://rcarassociation.org/ for class rules or call 765-624-9768(Kevin Cole)

Pennington’s Hobby Shop gift certificates for the winners!
A Mains 1st Place $50, 2nd Place $20,3rd Place $10

Plus door prizes from...McAllister Racing,Great Clips,and R/CAR free race & practice vouchers.


----------



## trophygirl

Lugnutz said:


> Program ran smooth again Kevin, thanks. Best race I have seen in along time between Bob C and Mark L in RCGT, that was fun to watch.
> 
> Steve, I think you forgot your girlfriend at the track.


Only because YOU scared her away when you started your truck!


----------



## GHBECK

rockin_bob13 said:


> Good show, Kevin. Thanks for getting race times square. 32 entries today! I think you'll be up to 50 in short time. Everyone's got an opinion, here's mine. The heater that blows at the driver's stand, could you make it turn away from the drivers a little bit? Dries the eyes out.


Yes, eye'z dry too.


----------



## nitro neil

I was just wondering on this wed. will you be open and will it be regular hours 11-11. I'm planning on comming out for some onroad practice and check the place out.


----------



## nitro neil

can someone post the phone # to the hobby shop there.
Thanks


----------



## Kevin Cole

nitro neil said:


> I was just wondering on this wed. will you be open and will it be regular hours 11-11. I'm planning on comming out for some onroad practice and check the place out.


The road coarse _will not _be set up on Wednesday this week.

We will set it up again Friday evening after the oval program ends(around 8pm).

And of coarse we'll have the On Road portion of the Cold Turkey Classic Saturday.


----------



## Kevin Cole

nitro neil said:


> can someone post the phone # to the hobby shop there.
> Thanks


Pennington's Hobby Shop (on site)
Bill Pennington (317) 402-1061


----------



## Kevin Cole

*R/Car Indy Motor Speedway Results*

*On Road Racing...Sunday Nov.22*

*17.5 12th Scale*
_1.Steve Dunn
2.Rick Vessell (TQ)
3.Charlie Arterburn
4.Rusty Siegman
5.Cooper King_

*13.5 Touring Car(Rubber Tire)*
_1.Mark Lyons
2.Greg Cobb
3.Jordan Wahl
4.Greg Hallenbeck(TQ/DNS)
5.Rick Vessell (DNS)
6.Ben Moss (DNS)_

*RCGT*
_1.Greg Hallenbeck (TQ)
2.Bob Cordell
3.Mark Lyons
4.Steve Martin (DNS)_

*Formula One*
_1.Rick Vessell (TQ)
2.Mark Lyons
3.Steve Graphman_

*VTA B-Main*
_1.Ben Moss (Bump up to A Main)
2.Trevor Wimberly
3.Randy Schwersenska
4.Steve Martin
5.Zach Pennington(DNS)
6.Craig Barrett (DNS)_

*VTA A Main*
_1.Mark Lyons
2.Bob Cordell (TQ)
3.Chuck Ray
4.Greg Cobb
5.Ben Moss
6.Brandon Scobell
7.Jordan Wahl
8.Charlie Arterburn_


----------



## JonnySocko

ZXR_KiD said:


> just read through the classes a bit more, I think I'm gonna go more for that GT class than VTA.
> 
> and Why slow down indy's to silvercan? why not run 6cell stock motors?


The Open F1 cars are pretty quick with the silver can motors. My car works really well anyway but my lap times were within 0.2 of the 1/12 cars. Faster motors will break parts easier and kill the class like it did before. 

Rick


----------



## JonnySocko

Thanks again to R/Car for another good day of racing. Moving the start time up to 1:00 will nice too for us out of towners. :thumbsup:

Kevin, you have PM


----------



## Kevin Cole

PM back at you Rick


----------



## GHBECK

JonnySocko said:


> The Open F1 cars are pretty quick with the silver can motors. My car works really well anyway but my lap times were within 0.2 of the 1/12 cars. Faster motors will break parts easier and kill the class like it did before.
> 
> Rick


So do we have official rule list for the f1 class? Are they any of you guys running 21.5 brushless in these things? What about the F10 guys any brushless or just silver can or is the f10 class exclusively silver can?


----------



## Kevin Cole

Chris Simpson ran 21.5 in a HPI F10 against Rick(silver can) and was about the same speed.He had the rubber slick tires...so had a hard time in the corners compared to the foams Vessell was running.


----------



## Kevin Cole

I want to apologize to the racers that had incidents with the barriers at the far end of the track.The normal connectors were not used on all the joints and they were not taped for protection.
I should have taken the time to inspect every connection and taped them up.

It was a great coarse,we just ran out of what we needed to do it properly and I take full responsibility for not taping the sections that did not have connectors to hold together properly.

We will be buying more connectors and parts for our current system before this weekend...and we are looking into ways to improve upon what we currently are using.

Once again...this will not happen again in the future.

Thanks guys:thumbsup:


----------



## Kevin Cole

GHBECK said:


> So do we have official rule list for the f1 class? Are they any of you guys running 21.5 brushless in these things? What about the F10 guys any brushless or just silver can or is the f10 class exclusively silver can?


Greg-The rules are on the first page of this thread...about post number four or five.

Here they are for the two F1 classes...

*Open chassis F1/IndyCar*
_Allows Tamiya(old & new),3racing,HPI,RCIndyCars or Kyosho chassis
Tires:Open(rubber or foam)
Motor:Tamiya Silver can/closed endbell
Battery:5200max 2cell Lipo / 4600max 6cell NimH_
Min.Ride Height...3mm

*HPI Formula10*
_Battery:Team Orion Spec 2400 2cell Lipo
Motor:Any 21.5 brushless
Speed Control:Open(possible turbo restrictions on the RS/Pro)
Front wheel bearings allowed...
other upgrades will be evaluated as we test the car
and decided upon as a group._
Min.Ride Height...3mm


----------



## ZXR_KiD

is anyone up there selling *decent* silver can motors? I learned @TCS mine spent way too many hrs bashing mudholes in my frog to be any good on track...

how much they going for?


also just curious, is there that much of a difference between the new HPI car and the others to warrant it being its own class? how much faster or slower are the laptimes on em from standard F-1s?


----------



## JonnySocko

GHBECK said:


> So do we have official rule list for the f1 class? Are they any of you guys running 21.5 brushless in these things? What about the F10 guys any brushless or just silver can or is the f10 class exclusively silver can?





Kevin Cole said:


> Chris Simpson ran 21.5 in a HPI F10 against Rick(silver can) and was about the same speed.He had the rubber slick tires...so had a hard time in the corners compared to the foams Vessell was running.


Like Kevin said, Chris' car was the same speed on the straight as my car. The kit tires on the HPI car are the biggest handicap. I run foams since I also run in the Hurricane Series and they use TCS rules mostly. Mr. Lyons put sedan foams on his HPI car after the first round and it worked much better. HPI is coming out with foams for the F10 so soon you will be able to run foam tires if you want. The option rubber tires for the F10 are better also so that is an option when they are available as well. Tamiya is releasing rubber tires for the new F60 version of the F104 so eventually everyone will be on the same tires one way or the other.



ZXR_KiD said:


> is anyone up there selling *decent* silver can motors? I learned @TCS mine spent way too many hrs bashing mudholes in my frog to be any good on track...
> 
> how much they going for?
> 
> 
> also just curious, is there that much of a difference between the new HPI car and the others to warrant it being its own class? how much faster or slower are the laptimes on em from standard F-1s?


I think a new silver can goes for less than $20 at most shops. The speed difference between the Open cars and the F10 is primarily due to the tires. I think if both cars were on the same type tire that the speeds will be very close.


----------



## RustyS

Kevin Cole said:


> I want to apologize to the racers that had incidents with the barriers at the far end of the track.The normal connectors were not used on all the joints and they were not taped for protection.
> I should have taken the time to inspect every connection and taped them up.
> 
> It was a great coarse,we just ran out of what we needed to do it properly and I take full responsibility for not taping the sections that did not have connectors to hold together properly.
> 
> We will be buying more connectors and parts for our current system before this weekend...and we are looking into ways to improve upon what we currently are using.
> 
> Once again...this will not happen again in the future.
> 
> Thanks guys:thumbsup:


 

Does that mean I can't fly my R5 anymore? The track was great. As usual the R5 was 1.7925462 seconds faster then the pilot.


----------



## Kevin Cole

*R/Car Indy Motor Speedway Results*

*On Road Racing...Sunday Nov.22*

*17.5 12th Scale*
_1.Steve Dunn
2.Rick Vessell (TQ)
3.Charlie Arterburn
4.Rusty Siegman
5.Cooper King_

*13.5 Touring Car(Rubber Tire)*
_1.Mark Lyons
2.Greg Cobb
3.Jordan Wahl
4.Greg Hallenbeck(TQ/DNS)
5.Rick Vessell (DNS)
6.Ben Moss (DNS)_

*RCGT*
_1.Greg Hallenbeck (TQ)
2.Bob Cordell
3.Mark Lyons
4.Steve Martin (DNS)_

*Formula One*
_1.Rick Vessell (TQ)
2.Mark Lyons
3.Steve Graphman_

*VTA B-Main*
_1.Ben Moss (Bump up to A Main)
2.Trevor Wimberly
3.Randy Schwersenska
4.Steve Martin
5.Zach Pennington(DNS)
6.Craig Barrett (DNS)_

*VTA A Main*
_1.Mark Lyons
2.Bob Cordell (TQ)
3.Chuck Ray
4.Greg Cobb
5.Ben Moss
6.Brandon Scobell
7.Jordan Wahl
8.Charlie Arterburn_


----------



## chuck in indy

Thanks for the ride Rock'n Bob! Thanks for ordering the pizza for us Trophy Girl! Had a good time and enjoyed the day...


----------



## ZXR_KiD

quick question from my father, can we run a 27turn brushed motor in 1/12? or if its not fast enough maybe sub out for a 21t Spec motor?

we have no brushless equipment is why we ask


----------



## Kevin Cole

Come out and try the stock motor...first time out faster might not be better in 12th scale.


----------



## j21moss

well since I have to work on Friday and oval is out for me and just found out this Sunday is out for me at Slots.. might have to come out and run roadcourse this Saturday.. might have to get my VTA ready with the Cudavette or maybe run my Cosworth in open Indy/F1.. we'll have to see!!


----------



## ZXR_KiD

Dr.Moss I hope to see you soon, won't be too soon though, still alot of work to do on the wheels...
or upcoming Thursdays look pretty good for myself and my father, as his work sched sidelines him from EVERYTHING else we have cars for.


----------



## ThrottleKing

What kind of turnout do you think there will be for F1?
Thanks, Jeremiah


----------



## Kevin Cole

I'm not real sure Jeremiah...I've 3-4 guys mention coming up to run that class.


----------



## BadSign

ThrottleKing said:


> What kind of turnout do you think there will be for F1?
> Thanks, Jeremiah





Kevin Cole said:


> I'm not real sure Jeremiah...I've 3-4 guys mention coming up to run that class.


You got one here.


----------



## Mach10_shooter

I'll be there for Hpi f10


----------



## ZXR_KiD

wich day we talkin here? I'll do what I can for sure


----------



## drhodes1989

Count me in for HPI F10 also.


----------



## smokefan

I will be down for VTA


----------



## Kevin Cole

R/CAR presents the 1st Annual Cold Turkey Classic











Friday Nov.27 (Oval) & Saturday Nov.28 (On Road)

Indy Motor Speedway at Marion County Fairgrounds
$20 for the first class…$5 for each additional class

Oval Classes: Indy Slider, 17.5 Sportsman Truck, 13.5 COT Pan Car
10.5 Pan Car, 7.5 Pan Car, and Late Model Short Coarse Chassis
(All Pan Car Classes follow TOUR rules)

*On Road Classes: VTA, RCGT, 17.5 12th Scale
13.5 Touring Car (Rubber Tire)
Open Formula One, HPI FormulaTen*

Doors open at 9am both days…racing starts at 2pm

See http://rcarassociation.org/ for class rules or call 765-624-9768(Kevin Cole)

Pennington’s Hobby Shop gift certificates for the winners!
A Mains 1st Place $50, 2nd Place $20,3rd Place $10

Plus door prizes from...McAllister Racing,Great Clips,and R/CAR free race & practice vouchers.


----------



## Kevin Cole

*Happy Thanksgiving to all R/Car Family & Friends*

*God Bless All You & Your Loved Ones...see everyone this weekend.*


----------



## ZXR_KiD

not going to be able to make it tomorrow. but could someone take pics and or video of the Indy/F1s on track and some overall track pics, my buddy doesn't beleive me that it'll be worth putting another Indycar together to come play lol


----------



## Scott04C5

I still have a good M03 for sale. I have almost $300 invested in this car. It has only been raced 3 times. Asking $140


----------



## Bob~H

I have two Corally RDX Phi's at Pennington's Hobby Shop. These have all of the aluminum knuckles, c-hubs, corally lipo trays, etc. There is also a box of spare parts that have the different degree c-hubs, extra arms, as well as a one way. Anyone interested see Bill.

Thanks


----------



## Kevin Cole

_Thanks to everyone who came out and was a part of the On Road portion of the Cold Turkey Classic.

It was a great two day event with over 100 entries total.

I will post the results and pictures tomorrow afternoon.

Thanks again to the racers who attended and the great group of guys who make R/Car events like this successful(you know who you are)._


----------



## BadSign

I burned up an ESC in one car and traction rolled the other in the main, and still loved the track. I'll be back as soon as I can.

Thanks, R/CAR!


----------



## smokefan

Kevin and crew Thank you for making us a great place to race and for putting on a great race Sat. I was really impressed when I walked in the door. I will try to make it down as much as I can to support such a great place to race.
Thanks again.


----------



## Rook-E

Thanks R/CAR! I had a great time. A special thanks to chuck for letting me borrow his VTA!!!!!


----------



## drhodes1989

Thanks to Kevin and the R/CAR crew for a great day of racing yesterday. The track is awesome and the program gets a little better each weekend. I'll be looking forward to coming up and racing as much as possible this season. Keep up the good work guys.
Thanks,
Don


----------



## Kevin Cole

*R/Car's 1st Annual Cold Turkey Classic at the Indy Motor Speedway*

*On Road Results(39 entries)*

*17.5 12th Scale*








_1st.Tony Fox,2nd.Will Nichols,3rd.Steve Dunn
TQ-Tony Fox_

*13.5 Rubber Tire Touring Car*








_1st.Mark Lyons,2nd.Cody Woods,3rd.Greg Cobb
TQ-Mark Lyons_

*Open F1*








_1st.Jeremiah Ward,2nd.Ben Moss,3rd.Brian Vanderveen
TQ-Jeremiah Ward_

*HPI FormulaTen*








_1st.Chris Simpson,2nd.Mark Lyons,3rd.Cody Woods
TQ-Chris Simpson_

*VTA*








_1st.Mark Lyons,2nd.Brain Smith,3rd.Chuck Ray
TQ-Mark Lyons_

*RCGT*








_1st.Mark Lyons,2nd.Cody Armes,3rd.Zoltan Liszkai,4th.Brian Smith
TQ-Mark Lyons_

*Thanks to the following for gift certificates & door prizes...
McAllister Racing
Great Clips
Pennington's Hobby Shop*


----------



## cwoods34

Had a blast! Didn't do too bad considering I finished building both cars that morning. 

I'm hoping the Formula Ten class continues to pick up. That was some of the closest racing I have ever experienced. The tires are the great equalizer; I found the car easier to drive after taking some power away from it. 

I guess I could TOLERATE running 13.5 rubber if I needed to


----------



## j21moss

Dang!!!! Ben got a 2nd in Open F1??? now I knew I should have been there now!!! Great job Ben!!! but next time... watch out!!!


----------



## smokefan

Hey Moss where were ya??? you know it would be fun to race with both of you!!!!


----------



## trerc

Great time as usual, Thanks to everyone involved with making the facility possible, your efforts are much appreciated.


----------



## j21moss

smokefan said:


> Hey Moss where were ya??? you know it would be fun to race with both of you!!!!


Jerry,, yes it would nave been fun but going right hand turns would be confusing but it would have been pretty kewl to run the Cosworth on the roadcourse


----------



## BadSign

......


----------



## BadSign

j21moss said:


> Dang!!!! Ben got a 2nd in Open F1??? now I knew I should have been there now!!! Great job Ben!!! but next time... watch out!!!


Next time I won't blow out my ESC, either. It was fun while it lasted. These cars are great racing!


----------



## Kevin Cole

We'll run them on the oval the last weekend of January.

R/Car will host the Indiana Carpet Open Wheel Oval Championships that weekend.

Classes will include both F1 Open & HPI FormulaTen's on the big carpet oval.

Other classes will include Indy Sliders,OutLaw Sprints,Expert 18th scale sliders,and sportsman 18th scale sliders.

This will be a trophy race...
practice will be Friday(Jan.29)
the race will be Saturday(Jan.30)


----------



## j21moss

There you go Bob Cordell and Brian Smith!!!!!

Game On!!!!


----------



## ZXR_KiD

I'm definatly game for that one,

I'll bring the Cross out to play... and I'll be turning right handers with you guys too just as soon as I get my wheels back on the road


----------



## T.FOX

BIG THANKS TO R/CAR FOR A VERY GOOD WEEKEND!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## drhodes1989

Kevin you have PM.


----------



## Speedy20124

Had fun this weekend although I'm learning slowly thanks for putting up with me guys!!!!!!


----------



## Miller Time

Phil and I are thinking of coming down Sunday. What has the 1/12 turnout been like and what time are the doors opening now.


----------



## Kevin Cole

Doors open at 10am...Racing starts at 1pm.

We've has about 8 12th scales pretty consistently.


----------



## AutoDynamiX

WOW! I have to make it out here soon...

T. Fox, Ben-Jammin', "Dr." Moss, Will the Thrill AND Zoltan?!?! I can't handle it... :freak:

Seriously, it's awesome that this is happening in Indy and I might be gettin the itch again. :thumbsup:


----------



## j21moss

AutoDynamiX said:


> WOW! I have to make it out here soon...
> 
> T. Fox, Ben-Jammin', "Dr." Moss, Will the Thrill AND Zoltan?!?! I can't handle it... :freak:
> 
> Seriously, it's awesome that this is happening in Indy and I might be gettin the itch again. :thumbsup:


Doke-Boy.. come on out!!!! I gotta ride you can run with... ADX II


----------



## Kevin Cole

_On Road Practice Wednesday
On Road Racing Thursday at 6pm
On Road Racing Sunday at 1pm_


----------



## smokefan

Looks like some of us from Lafayette will be making the trip down Sun to run.
My son should be with me this time.


----------



## Kevin Cole

Glad to here it!


----------



## BadSign

I may try an oval race if it means IndyCars! Checking the calendar now...


----------



## j21moss

BadSign said:


> I may try an oval race if it means IndyCars! Checking the calendar now...


Brian.. saweet!!!!!!!


----------



## Mach10_shooter

I'm going to sell my F10,,, thought I'd post it here before I did on the for sale thread. I hope someone buys it and continues to run it, It's just not my thing. Rolling chassis fresh off a 1 place win @ the Cold Turkey Classic. $110.00... Orion 2400 battery & Novak 21.5SS is also available. $160.00 for the package (car, battery, & motor.)

Chris


----------



## SMG

Mach10_shooter said:


> I'm going to sell my F10,,, thought I'd post it here before I did on the for sale thread. I hope someone buys it and continues to run it, It's just not my thing. Rolling chassis fresh off a 1 place win @ the Cold Turkey Classic. $110.00... Orion 2400 battery & Novak 21.5SS is also available. $160.00 for the package (car, battery, & motor.)
> 
> Chris[/QU
> Does it come with a speed conrol too. thanks


----------



## Mach10_shooter

No, I could leave it in there for another $100.00 though. It's a Tekin RS.

Chris


----------



## scottman2007

why are you selling it already??,is the class not growing??


----------



## bojangles14

The year was 1993. It was a warm summer day. The class was stock truck. Monti Panzika (spelling) was throwing radios off the drivers stand still....it was the good ol days....it was the last time i actually went home with hardware. 3rd place trophy at the Veldrome. THanks to R/Car i have enjoyed bringing home the bacon AGAIN!....having more and more fun hanging out with new and old friends....lets make it better! Grats to allt he winners.


----------



## brockstar43

pm machshooter


----------



## JonnySocko

Mach10_shooter said:


> I'm going to sell my F10,,, thought I'd post it here before I did on the for sale thread. I hope someone buys it and continues to run it, It's just not my thing. Rolling chassis fresh off a 1 place win @ the Cold Turkey Classic. $110.00... Orion 2400 battery & Novak 21.5SS is also available. $160.00 for the package (car, battery, & motor.)
> 
> Chris


What are you going to run instead Chris?

Rick


----------



## j21moss

bojangles14 said:


> The year was 1993. It was a warm summer day. The class was stock truck. Monti Panzika (spelling) was throwing radios off the drivers stand still....it was the good ol days....it was the last time i actually went home with hardware. 3rd place trophy at the Veldrome. THanks to R/Car i have enjoyed bringing home the bacon AGAIN!....having more and more fun hanging out with new and old friends....lets make it better! Grats to allt he winners.


do what????? wrong person dude!!! it was Nick Carnes!!!! Foool!!! LOL:wave:


----------



## bojangles14

oh ya.


----------



## Mach10_shooter

JonnySocko said:


> What are you going to run instead Chris?
> 
> Rick


Might get back into 1/12. I've always like that.


----------



## Kevin Cole

Open On Road Practice Tonight!!!

On Road Racing Tomorrow Night(Thursday)!

Very fast track this week!

Doors are open for practice right now!

Doors open tomorrow at 11am...racing starts around 6:30pm:thumbsup:


----------



## nickcacc

j21moss said:


> do what????? wrong person dude!!! it was Nick Carnes!!!! Foool!!! LOL:wave:


Jerri, quick trivia.......who did Rodney hit in the head with a PCM radio?


----------



## j21moss

nickcacc said:


> Jerri, quick trivia.......who did Rodney hit in the head with a PCM radio?


haha!!! easy!!! Your Buddy Dave Sutton!!!!! make it harder next time.. Sheez!!


----------



## wlpjr2

*Inventory Growing!*

Pennington's Inventory is getting larger by the day. We have almost every car we are racing and parts for them also. Give me a call, I'll be happy to Help You find that special RC Gift!


----------



## Alien ArtWerX

wlpjr2 said:


> Pennington's Inventory is getting larger by the day. We have almost every car we are racing and parts for them also. Give me a call, I'll be happy to Help You find that special RC Gift!


Do you have any exwife-be-gone? If so I'll take a case!:thumbsup:


----------



## wlpjr2

Alien ArtWerX said:


> Do you have any exwife-be-gone? If so I'll take a case!:thumbsup:


Now that's funny, I don't care who you are!


----------



## nitro neil

Went up and practiced and checked out the track yesterday. You guys have a real nice track. One thing I did notice is it was clean, yes I said clean. Just wanted to say great place.


----------



## bojangles14

nitro neil said:


> Went up and practiced and checked out the track yesterday. You guys have a real nice track. One thing I did notice is it was clean, yes I said clean. Just wanted to say great place.


Best track/hobbyshop combo since pendleton. Thats just my opinion.


----------



## Speedy20124

Thanks guys. A lot of hard work went into the track. My dad really worked hard on the hobby shop. It looks great!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## BHayes

I am thinking about getting a 1/12th scale to come out and play.

Any one looking for a TC5, let me know. Thinking of selling mine. Would prefer to offer it up to some one local before placing it in the classifieds. TC5R, only raced it twice, nearly new. Currently set up for 17.5 foam, but it could make a good VTA or RCGT car.


----------



## jason crist

Hey brad 
I do not know anybody looking for a touring car.
I just picked up a 12th scale to run some on road also.
See you at the track


----------



## SMG

BHayes said:


> I am thinking about getting a 1/12th scale to come out and play.
> 
> Any one looking for a TC5, let me know. Thinking of selling mine. Would prefer to offer it up to some one local before placing it in the classifieds. TC5R, only raced it twice, nearly new. Currently set up for 17.5 foam, but it could make a good VTA or RCGT car.



Yes, I am looking for something my son can race in the VTA class. How much are you looking to get for it? Thanks


----------



## NickGT

A group of 12th scale guys are planning a trip soon. We are running 1c lipo with 13.5 motors. Are you guys running 17.5? I don't want to come down and have to race the same guys. And I'm not sure I want to run a 17.5.. Track pics look great! Have anymore?


----------



## trerc

SMG said:


> Yes, I am looking for something my son can race in the VTA class. How much are you looking to get for it? Thanks





chuck in indy said:


> I have 2 tc3's for sale with 2 sets of vta wheels and tires along with a newly painted vta camaro and lots of extra parts. Want $150 firm...


May also check with Chuck Ray this was posted by him in the Indy Slots thread. These are nice cars.


----------



## smokefan

BHayes said:


> I am thinking about getting a 1/12th scale to come out and play.
> 
> Any one looking for a TC5, let me know. Thinking of selling mine. Would prefer to offer it up to some one local before placing it in the classifieds. TC5R, only raced it twice, nearly new. Currently set up for 17.5 foam, but it could make a good VTA or RCGT car.


Brad I don't know if you have been to the big track yet, Let me say It is AWESOME
I was very impressed :thumbsup:


----------



## BadSign

j21moss said:


> haha!!! easy!!! Your Buddy Dave Sutton!!!!! make it harder next time.. Sheez!!


Ahh, but which track was it at?


----------



## j21moss

BadSign said:


> Ahh, but which track was it at?


ahahaha..........R/C Zone on Rockville Road!!!!!


----------



## Kevin Cole

NickGT said:


> A group of 12th scale guys are planning a trip soon. We are running 1c lipo with 13.5 motors. Are you guys running 17.5? I don't want to come down and have to race the same guys. And I'm not sure I want to run a 17.5.. Track pics look great! Have anymore?


I know several of the guys are talking about moving up to 13.5(12th scale).

We are having our "Prelude to the Birds" race on Jan.2 and we will offer both 17.5 & 13.5 12thscale racing for that trophy race.

I should have more pics of the track posted this weekend.

Give me a call when you plan to come down and I'll have the guys ready to go with 13.5.

Kevin Cole
765-624-9768


----------



## drhodes1989

BHayes you have PM


----------



## drhodes1989

Anyone going to be running in the HPI F10 class this Sunday? I don't want to drive an hour and not have anyone to race with.


----------



## bojangles14

I plan on showing up with my F10 car, but i am NOT happy with my stock RUBBER tires....at all. I plan on pushing an "Open" class. Foam tires are the only way to go on a 2 wheel drive car on carpet....unless you are mark Lyons. haha!


----------



## Speedy20124

Amen to that brother. I wish i could have half the talent Mark Lyons has. Has he ever gone to national or world races?


----------



## bojangles14

No, they would throw him out ina a second!!!! for bad hair and his willingness to be a cocky fool  KIDDING!!!! Mark and I have an understanding.


----------



## j21moss

Speedy20124 said:


> Amen to that brother. I wish i could have half the talent Mark Lyons has. Has he ever gone to national or world races?


I ain't scared of him!!!


----------



## ZXR_KiD

bojangles14 said:


> I plan on pushing an "Open" class.


what exactly you have in mind for this "open class"? j/w


----------



## Kevin Cole

Open chassis F1/IndyCar
Allows Tamiya(old & new),3racing,HPI,RCIndyCars or Kyosho chassis
Tires:Open(rubber or foam)
Motor:Tamiya Silver can/closed endbell
Battery:5200max 2cell Lipo / 4600max 6cell NimH
Min.Ride Height...3mm


----------



## NickGT

Thanks Kevin- We were planning on coming down on the 20th. Now Michianas got a race on the 19th. Might be a busy weekend! I'll talk to the guys at the track( Underground) Sunday. If I don't make it down the 20th, I'll be down the 2nd for sure..


----------



## drhodes1989

The stock rubber tires for the HPI F10 just need to be broken in to bring up the traction in them. Mark and Chris both have there cars hooked up pretty good and after seeing how they set there cars up I had mine almost traction roll a couple of times last weekend during the main. I'm no where near as fast as either of them but I finally got mine to stay hooked to the carpet. There's no need to" push for an open class" if you already have an F10, just put the rubber tires on and work on the setup. Just my .02 

Don


----------



## bojangles14

Kevin Cole said:


> Open chassis F1/IndyCar
> Allows Tamiya(old & new),3racing,HPI,RCIndyCars or Kyosho chassis
> Tires:Open(rubber or foam)
> Motor:Tamiya Silver can/closed endbell
> Battery:5200max 2cell Lipo / 4600max 6cell NimH
> Min.Ride Height...3mm


could we make in "IN HOUSE" rule to add a leagal brushless system? maybe with a smaller battery?


----------



## cwoods34

The tires on my F10 hook up just fine. The problem is that the 21.5 has too much torque for being in a "pan car" and using a 2-cell LiPo. Chris suggested running a much larger pinion gear to take away some low-end grunt and it helped tremendously. The car was much easier to drive. 

I took a 3M sanding sponge and went over the entire tire, INCLUDING the outer edge/molding seam. I think this is more efficient than running it on asphalt because you can get the outer edging much better and dig into the center molding seam. 

After sanding them down, I just gave them a few "baths" in Paragon until they were broken in.

When the traction came up in the Mains, I only put Paragon on the inner half of both front and rear tires to help prevent traction roll (my ride height was also too high). When I kept the car in the groove it was PLANTED.

It was hard to adjust to driving with such finesse after running the pedal-to-the-floor 13.5 class! :freak: You definitely have to be patient with the car.


----------



## GHBECK

He should definately go to the Worlds...


----------



## mGraves

Speedy20124 said:


> Has he ever gone to national or world races?


LMAO!! :roll:


----------



## rockin_bob13

heh heh heh hah hah heh heh


----------



## bojangles14

now now everyone..you all laugh, but few of you can beat him. and if you do, pat yourself on the back.


----------



## Kevin Cole

*On Road Racing Sunday at R/Car in Indy!*
_*Doors open at 10am...Racing starts at 1pm.*_


----------



## smokefan

Kevin my son and I had a GREAT time see you all in a couple wks.


----------



## dragrace

NickGT said:


> A group of 12th scale guys are planning a trip soon. We are running 1c lipo with 13.5 motors. Are you guys running 17.5? I don't want to come down and have to race the same guys. And I'm not sure I want to run a 17.5.. Track pics look great! Have anymore?


We usually run 17.5 but there are a few of us that have 13.5 that will race with you. Just try to let Kevin know ahead of time so we can let everybody no and make the class bigger. Some have 2 cars so we can run both so that stock does not die.

Steve Dunn


----------



## NickGT

Steve- Will do.. I didn't get the rousing response I'd hope for when I mention travel plans to both Indy and Mishiwaka at todays racing at Underground. I know at least a handful of guys are interested. I'll post here and keep Kevin in the loop.


----------



## Kevin Cole

_Thanks to everyone who came out today...we had several down from both Ft.Wayne & Lafayette.
Good racing with a class group of racers...hope you all enjoyed the program_


----------



## ZXR_KiD

since I've just stumbled across mine after years I've got to ask... is there any interest in the possibility of an on road pan car class? GTP bodied...

I'm still workin on getting myself up that way. good possibility for next week so keep your fingers crossed for me that I'll be able to make it


----------



## Kevin Cole

There's been little to know interest thus far.

We're pretty much running the classes that have 4 or more cars showing up.

Both F1 classes seem to be on the down swing.Several people have talked about running them for the oval tophy race at the end of January though.


----------



## Kevin Cole

*T.M. Racing Tires*
_Presents_








*Prelude to the Birds*
_R/Car's Indy Motor Speedway at Marion County Fairgrounds_
_Oval Racing New Years Day & On Road Racing Jan.2nd_
Doors open at 9am / Racing starts at 2pm both days
$20 for the first class…$10 for an additional class(2 class max)
*TROPHIES for A MAIN WINNERS(1st/2nd /3rd)*
*Oval Classes:* 
Indy Slider, 7.5 Pan Car, 10.5 Pan Car
13.5 COT Pan Car, 17.5 Sportsman Truck
Late Model Short Course Chassis, Novice
*On Road Classes:* 
17.5 12th Scale and 13.5 12th Scale,
Vintage Trans Am, RCGT,
13.5 Rubber Tire Touring Car

*See Website/Hobby Talk for class rules or call (765)624-9768(Kevin Cole)


----------



## ZXR_KiD

with the F-1 on the downswing is it really feasable to run the HPIs seperate from the others? or are the times different enough that they can't compete with each other?

being that F-1 is the primary class I intend to run I've got to ask these things lol


----------



## brockstar43

I'm getting my f1 together. I should have it goin by thursday and I know dad has his ready to go. Were both sticking with rubber tires. Just need one or two more.


----------



## Kevin Cole

ZXR_KiD said:


> with the F-1 on the downswing is it really feasable to run the HPIs seperate from the others? or are the times different enough that they can't compete with each other?
> 
> being that F-1 is the primary class I intend to run I've got to ask these things lol


There's a big difference...and we've had 4 at best when we combine them.

I had 3 open & 4 HPI's at the Thanksgiving race...there's more out there but they never show up to race.


----------



## ZXR_KiD

would it be feasable to attempt to put faster motors in the slower of the 2 types, weather it be tamiya Black motors, stock motors or even SPEC motors?

even make some gearing limitations or battery limits?

I know I havn't had the chance to come join you guys, but I will as soon as I can, and I just want to try to help find a way to keep the F-1 class around


----------



## Miller Time

Kevin Cole said:


> *T.M. Racing Tires*
> _Presents_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Prelude to the Birds*
> _R/Car's Indy Motor Speedway at Marion County Fairgrounds_
> _Oval Racing New Years Day
> *On Road Classes:*
> 17.5 12th Scale and 13.5 12th Scale,
> Vintage Trans Am, RCGT,
> 13.5 Rubber Tire Touring )_


_

Talked it over and it looks like at least 4 from Fort Wayne will be down. Not to rock the boat but I'd like to run 17.5 foam TC as well and there may be a chance if guys from Cincy come over 1 or 2 of them may run it as well

Kevin ygpm_


----------



## Kevin Cole

I will add 17.5 or 13.5 foam tires TC if I can expect more than 4 entries.I cannot justify buying trophies for only 3-4 guys in each class.That is what is hurting the F1 class and keeping it from running the big races.


----------



## Miller Time

Kevin Cole said:


> I will add 17.5 or 13.5 foam tires TC if I can expect more than 4 entries.I cannot justify buying trophies for only 3-4 guys in each class.That is what is hurting the F1 class and keeping it from running the big races.


Fair enough. Trophies are unimportant to me. I'll be there for 1/12 anyway and if anyone wants to I'll run foam TC, prefer 17.5. Perhaps the class can be standby w/o trophies just in case enough show.


----------



## cwoods34

I'll have my F10 every day that I race. The only problem is that I can't race every day 

I should also regularly have a 13.5 rubber TC from now on....... although it does sting a little to say that. 

Anyone practicing Wednesday going to have a HotWire I could utilize for a bit? 

Another trophy race, can't wait! Even though they are just "trophies" it adds to the fun factor a bit, which is what this is all about. Also, having a prize at stake, no matter what it is, seems to draw a larger crowd, and hopefully those people become regulars.

Although, gift certificates/cash payouts are always great too


----------



## brockstar43

I'll have my foam tc there and dad as well. Not too worried about a trophy for the class. Just would like the opportunity to race the car


----------



## Kevin Cole

Once again...we need to have enough cars to run the class in the program.We had a great show with the 13.5 rubber tire TC last time out.I would hate to see the class split in half because of shoes.
Miller is looking to run 17.5 foam TC...and we have yet to have any at our track.


----------



## Miller Time

Kevin Cole said:


> Once again...we need to have enough cars to run the class in the program.We had a great show with the 13.5 rubber tire TC last time out.I would hate to see the class split in half because of shoes.
> Miller is looking to run 17.5 foam TC...and we have yet to have any at our track.


I agree don't want to split the class, at the same time I don't have a problem with 13.5 foam


----------



## FASTPZ

I'd Come Back Down And Run Vta If You Have That Mark Lyons Guy Start A Lap Down To Give The Rest Of Us A Chance. Ha Ha Cudos To Mark He Is A Great Guy And Alot Of Fun To Race With!! The Rest Of Us Have To Do Some Homework To Run With Him. Great Job Mark And Can't Wait To Race With You Guys Again On The Prelude Race On The Second. On Another Note It Would Be Great If Some Of The Indy Guys Would Come Up To Fort Wayne For The Trophy Race At Summit In Fort Wayne On January The Third.


----------



## bojangles14

FASTPZ said:


> I'd Come Back Down And Run Vta If You Have That Mark Lyons Guy Start A Lap Down To Give The Rest Of Us A Chance. Ha Ha Cudos To Mark He Is A Great Guy And Alot Of Fun To Race With!! The Rest Of Us Have To Do Some Homework To Run With Him. Great Job Mark And Can't Wait To Race With You Guys Again On The Prelude Race On The Second. On Another Note It Would Be Great If Some Of The Indy Guys Would Come Up To Fort Wayne For The Trophy Race At Summit In Fort Wayne On January The Third.


ill just take him out...anyone wanna throw in to hire me?


----------



## ThrottleKing

*13.5 1/12*

Kevin I have gotten my 1/12 ready and I will be bringing it on Thursday but I will only have 13.5 or hotter for it. I would understand if I can't be scored along the other guys but I just want to run it since you said they were planing on switching to 13.5 soon anyway. Also I will have the F1 out so anyone with any type of F1, bring them out just to make a field of them doesn't matter if they are fast or not it's for fun anyway right?
Jeremiah


----------



## onefastdude

Can I come and race with you guys?  :wave:


----------



## JonnySocko

onefastdude said:


> Can I come and race with you guys?  :wave:


Whatsa matter Eli, did they kick you out at home? :tongue:


----------



## Kevin Cole

ThrottleKing said:


> Kevin I have gotten my 1/12 ready and I will be bringing it on Thursday but I will only have 13.5 or hotter for it. I would understand if I can't be scored along the other guys but I just want to run it since you said they were planing on switching to 13.5 soon anyway. Also I will have the F1 out so anyone with any type of F1, bring them out just to make a field of them doesn't matter if they are fast or not it's for fun anyway right?
> Jeremiah


That's fine Jeremiah


----------



## Kevin Cole

onefastdude said:


> Can I come and race with you guys?  :wave:


The great bearded one is always welcome on my carpet:thumbsup:


----------



## mGraves

Kevin Cole said:


> The great bearded one is always welcome on my carpet:thumbsup:


man....somehow that just doesn't sound right!! Eli...bring your oval car!! :wave:


----------



## onefastdude

JonnySocko said:


> Whatsa matter Eli, did they kick you out at home? :tongue:


He He not yet! Tri-state is having there money race New Years and the day after. One day is on-road and one day is oval. I don't run oval anymore and need some extra on-road practice, so I thought that I may make the trip.


----------



## mGraves

onefastdude said:


> and need some extra on-road practice


Yea...you need to learn how to drive!! :freak::woohoo:

Sounds like you did ok in Cleveland.


----------



## onefastdude

Cleveland???? Don't remember being their! :freak:


----------



## j21moss

Dude!! U still got that AOL up???? LOL


----------



## ZXR_KiD

ThrottleKing said:


> Also I will have the F1 out so anyone with any type of F1, bring them out just to make a field of them doesn't matter if they are fast or not it's for fun anyway right?
> Jeremiah


I'll be bringing my fleet, altho so far I havn't got anyone else to make the trip with me so I may have 2 loaner cars (or 3 if I manage to get the other one together)

I'll also be bringing my 1/12th but may need to beg/borrow/steal tires, mine are dry rotted to the max and I've only got brushed motors so I'll have to figure somethin out to run competitively

also tryin to work out a deal for a mini, it no longer has the Tamiya body with it though, would there be any complaints if I run with a non tamiya body?


----------



## JonnySocko

onefastdude said:


> He He not yet! Tri-state is having there money race New Years and the day after. One day is on-road and one day is oval. I don't run oval anymore and need some extra on-road practice, so I thought that I may make the trip.


What?! You don't run oval any more!!!  If you do decide to go, let me know. I'll run 13.5 12th with you if the boss will let me out of the house.


----------



## bojangles14

whats the best 1/12 out there to buy?


----------



## onefastdude

JonnySocko said:


> What?! You don't run oval any more!!!  If you do decide to go, let me know. I'll run 13.5 12th with you if the boss will let me out of the house.


I'm 90% for now. Tri-state is having an oval race that day so the trip is as good as in the bag for me. :thumbsup:

Let me know if you need a note.


----------



## Kevin Cole

ZXR_KiD said:


> I'll be bringing my fleet




The rules are posted on the first page of this thread...a stock motor might be alright if the others dont mind.

We have yet to have any Mini-Coopers at the track.


And we are only running the classes listed on the flier at the New Years(Jan.2/onroad) race.


----------



## j21moss

bojangles14 said:


> whats the best 1/12 out there to buy?


Ben.. ask Eli akanefastdude.. He's the man in 12th scale.. come on Eli!!! tell my son what chassis to run!!

ps..he really is my boy.. tells you how old I am!!


----------



## Kevin Cole

Most run either the Team Associated 12R5(either version)

or

a CRC Gen X.


----------



## mGraves

j21moss said:


> Ben.. ask Eli akanefastdude.. He's the man in 12th scale.. come on Eli!!! tell my son what chassis to run!!
> 
> ps..he really is my boy.. tells you how old I am!!



Why don't you loan Ben one of yours.....I'm sure he'd enjoy wheeling something older than him!! :wave:


----------



## bojangles14

mGraves said:


> Why don't you loan Ben one of yours.....I'm sure he'd enjoy wheeling something older than him!! :wave:


HAHAHAHA so funny bc its true!


----------



## jason crist

ps..he really is my boy.. tells you how old I am!![/QUOTE]

Sorry Ben 
so Sorry 
I wouldn't claim it either....


----------



## Kevin Cole

*On Road Racing Thursday Evening...Racing starts at 6:30pm*

Doors open at 11am...Very Cool track this week guys:thumbsup:


----------



## KyleJ

I finally got the replacement parts from HPI to fix my F10 but it hasn't improved it much. There's just too much play in the rear diff assembly. I need new rear wheels/tires before it will be usable again.


----------



## ZXR_KiD

I ended up slicing a tire just across the bridge, unfortunatly a new one has to be ordered in and no way am I trusting a space saver up to Indy, so I'm missin out again today, i'll try again sunday


----------



## JonnySocko

Kevin Cole said:


> *On Road Racing Thursday Evening...Racing starts at 6:30pm*
> 
> Doors open at 11am...Very Cool track this week guys:thumbsup:


Does it have a bridge or a corkscrew? Chances are looking good for me to make it over on Sunday.

Rick


----------



## rjvk

like this?


----------



## BadSign

All that needs is a red target reynard and a 1/10 Alex Zanardi- very sweet!


----------



## dragrace

Almost ready for Sunday.....

Steve Dunn


----------



## Speedy20124

Where's that track at? It looks really cool


----------



## Kevin Cole

Less technical track for Sunday.
Should have some high speeds...and very VTA friendly(for a change).


----------



## chuck in indy

Totally awesome day! Good job Lugnutz on the vta win. Say it like Aahrnold... "Schumacher"! The new car was great, the driver... Uh, I've seen better! Heehee  Good times...


----------



## Kevin Cole

Chuck is right...very good day at the track with the on road guys.


Thanks to everyone for coming out and racing...and keeping the place a class joint(both the racers & the facility).


----------



## trerc

Great racing guys, my car was better than ever tonight. It's good to see the changes worked, now I gotta work to get the ass end of the Xray planted.. 

As always thanks to Kevin and everybody else involved with R/CAR for providing a great place to race.


----------



## BadSign

Hey, is the hobby shop carrying paint and thinner? Gotta finish my RCGT body and want to use my gift certificate.

Also, I won a free entry at the Thanksgiving race. Can I apply that to part of the new years' race ?


----------



## rockin_bob13

*Good Time*

It was a real good time. Good job, Cobb.

Had some very good, clean racin' all day, and no attitudes, and loud voices, , , after .....

Good times.


----------



## Scott04C5

Just that dummy in the corner making all the noise with the tire truer.


----------



## Kevin Cole

BadSign said:


> Hey, is the hobby shop carrying paint and thinner? Gotta finish my RCGT body and want to use my gift certificate.
> 
> Also, I won a free entry at the Thanksgiving race. Can I apply that to part of the new years' race ?



Yes-the Hobby Shop has a big variety of paint...and of course thinner.

The race voucher is for regular club races($15 value)...the New Years race is a trophy race with a $20 entry.


----------



## trerc

Scott04C5 said:


> Just that dummy in the corner making all the noise with the tire truer.


Need ya a VTA ride Scott :thumbsup:


----------



## Scott04C5

There is something to be said about rubber tires compared to foams. The way things have been going I think I might need to start running on-road. I can't seem to get my schedule and the oval schedule to match up.


----------



## Kevin Cole

What happened to Moss Jr today...he just disappeared.


----------



## charlie2755

Great time today! Can't wait til next Sunday!:thumbsup:


----------



## dragrace

Who Won on Sunday. I just got home from work which is why i had to leave. 18hrs later the client is up and I am going to bed...

Steve Dunn


----------



## Kevin Cole

Charlie won 12th scale

Greg Cobb won VTA

Greg Hallenbeck won RCGT & 13.5 TC

Jeremiah Ward won F1

That's just from memory...the results are at the track


----------



## JonnySocko

How many/what type of F1 did you have Kevin?

What have weeknights been like for onroad?


----------



## Butters

whos up for 1/12th mod?


----------



## JonnySocko

Me, me, me!!!!:tongue:


----------



## ThrottleKing

I'm in for anything in 1/12. We had 4 cars in F1. 
1. F103, silver can
1. RC IndyCar, 17.5 brushless
2. HPI's, 21.5 brushless

The weeknights are decent for racing and theres plenty of room for more to come.

Jeremiah


----------



## JonnySocko

Are you running your 17.5 Indycar on 1S or 2S?


----------



## BadSign

Kevin Cole said:


> Yes-the Hobby Shop has a big variety of paint...and of course thinner.
> 
> The race voucher is for regular club races($15 value)...the New Years race is a trophy race with a $20 entry.


So...will the voucher and $5 get me an entry? I'm on a tight budget here.


----------



## Kevin Cole

BadSign said:


> So...will the voucher and $5 get me an entry? I'm on a tight budget here.


Yes it will


----------



## THE READER

Kevin!
What Night Do You All Run The Sportman Truck 17.5 And I Cell Lipo? I Think I Would Like To Give It A Try . 
Thanks 
Bob Yelle


----------



## bojangles14

Oval they run the sportsman truck on Saturday


----------



## chuck in indy

And on Tuesday nights as well for sportsman truck.


----------



## j21moss

THE READER said:


> Kevin!
> What Night Do You All Run The Sportman Truck 17.5 And I Cell Lipo? I Think I Would Like To Give It A Try .
> Thanks
> Bob Yelle


Bob.. I'll be there next saturday.. I'll help ya get going!!! Let me know


----------



## THE READER

j21moss said:


> Bob.. I'll be there next saturday.. I'll help ya get going!!! Let me know


thanks ol buddy!!! ill need all the help i can get.. im still building my truck . hope to have it ready for sat:wave:


----------



## Kevin Cole

Yes Mr.Yelle...the fellas are right.We run Sportsman Truck on Tuesdays and Saturdays.


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

Here's a video on YouTube I took yesterday. That VTA race was cool. I hope I can scrap up some hobby cash to put one together! We've only raced off-road so far.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HxyeLwAyf9A

Scott


----------



## Kevin Cole

Very nice work Scott...Thank you.


----------



## Scott04C5

Very nice video.


----------



## dragrace

Butters said:


> whos up for 1/12th mod?


Hey Butter Head,
I would like to run some MOD. I think we can get David Lee to run also..

Get the slacker Doseck to come and race and he can beat up on all of us...

Steve Dunn


----------



## fselzer

Kevin Cole said:


> Very nice work Scott...Thank you.
> 
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HxyeLwAyf9A


Thank you, Scott. The video is fantastic.


----------



## Speedy20124

Hey i was in that race. I was the blue and white cameoroe with the tape that can't drive. LOL


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

Sorry I didn't get more photos of ALL the cars close up. We got there late and you guys were scootin' out the door.


----------



## jtsbell

Why dont you post the finishes for the week.


----------



## j21moss

Kevin Cole said:


> What happened to Moss Jr today...he just disappeared.


just heard about it tonight.. WTH Ben????
I heard he left some of his stuff there as well.....anything good left there to help the old man out??? LOL


----------



## Kevin Cole

I have a Losi Type R Touring Car for sale

It has about 25 bags of parts...new in the package.Also a Lipo tray,one new painted body,and 2 other new unpainted bodies.

Let me know if anyone is interested...it's all at the track.


----------



## nitro neil

kevin I'm definately intrested in the car


----------



## Kevin Cole

*T.M. Racing Tires*
_Presents_








*Prelude to the Birds*
_R/Car's Indy Motor Speedway at Marion County Fairgrounds_
_Oval Racing New Years Day & On Road Racing Jan.2nd_
Doors open at 9am / Racing starts at 2pm both days
$20 for the first class…$10 for an additional class(2 class max)
*TROPHIES for A MAIN WINNERS(1st/2nd /3rd)*
*Oval Classes:* 
Indy Slider, 7.5 Pan Car, 10.5 Pan Car
13.5 COT Pan Car, 17.5 Sportsman Truck
Late Model Short Course Chassis, Novice
Indy IROC(non-pts/non-trophy)
*On Road Classes:* 
17.5 12th Scale and 13.5 12th Scale,
Vintage Trans Am, RCGT,
13.5 Rubber Tire Touring Car
13.5 or 17.5 Foam Tire Touring Car if enough show up(4plus)


**The new speed controls(Mamba pro/AE CRC) will not be allowed either day.
Tekin RS Pros must use 200 or lower settings*
*See Website/Hobby Talk for class rules or call (765)624-9768(Kevin Cole)


----------



## nitro neil

I will be making the trip for this race and will be for sure bringing 2 other guys. I have another guy up in the air at the moment. 2 trans am cars and 2 13.5 cars for sure. I see T.M. is the title sponsor is there any other sponsors involved in this race? Keep us posted. Kevin you may also consider throwing up a thread on rctech in the il and wi forum. traction compound is there any restrictions?

Neil


----------



## Kevin Cole

No traction compound restrictions at our track until after the 3rd...then we go odorless.

Muddslide Motorsports & Lefthander RC have also jumped on board for the race.


----------



## JonnySocko

Any discussion as to which odorless or will it be any odorless?

Chances look better this week for me to make it.

Rick


----------



## Kevin Cole

We will not limit it to a single odorless compound...and promote a single manufacturer raising there prices because of it(like Jack the Gripper/Corally)has done.

It will be odorless(no wintergreen/paragon smell)in general.


----------



## Kevin Cole

*Open On Road Practice Tonight from 3pm-9pm

On Road Racing Thursday Evening at 6pm*
Doors open at 1pm Thursday


----------



## trerc

Kevin Cole said:


> No traction compound restrictions at our track until after the 3rd...then we go odorless.



Bummer


----------



## Kevin Cole

_*Very swweeet track for Thursday:thumbsup:*_


----------



## rockin_bob13

*Huckleberry?*

I managed to get Thursday afternoon off and am planning to go down with VTA and RCGT. Any takers?


----------



## Speedy20124

I might be in for vta. I don't know yet I'm going for my Eagle Scout Board of review that starts at 5:30 so we'll see.


----------



## smokefan

see ya all Sun for some vta


----------



## tractionroller

Eagle Scout Board of review that starts at 5:30 so we'll see.[/QUOTE]

Great job good luck


----------



## Speedy20124

Thank You sir. 
Very nervous!!!


----------



## mattd

will there be any 17.5 rubber tire class there for this race. im in for 13.5 but would like to continue to practice 17.5 as the novak race is the following weekend


----------



## Kevin Cole

mattd said:


> will there be any 17.5 rubber tire class there for this race. im in for 13.5 but would like to continue to practice 17.5 as the novak race is the following weekend


Ken Miller mentioned he would like to run it...but that's the only one I've heard thus far.


----------



## Kevin Cole

_I hope we get a good turn out tonight...the track is as good as any we've had thus far.This just might be the track we put in for the New Years race._

*Racing Tonight at 6pm*
_Doors open at 1pm_


----------



## nitro neil

If you need another guy to run 17.5 I will aslong as i have enough time to do a motor swap from 13.5 to 17.5


----------



## Kevin Cole

We can run 17.5 TC at the Prelude race...but it would not be for a trophy.The trophies have been ordered and paid for for a while now.
The oval guys added a class and running it the same way...without a trophy.

Bring em' out and we'll run em':thumbsup:


----------



## Kevin Cole

Nitro Neil...you have a PM


----------



## Miller Time

mattd said:


> will there be any 17.5 rubber tire class there for this race. im in for 13.5 but would like to continue to practice 17.5 as the novak race is the following weekend





Kevin Cole said:


> Ken Miller mentioned he would like to run it...but that's the only one I've heard thus far.


FOAM only, I've no interest in the Trojan class.


----------



## Lugnutz

Miller Time said:


> FOAM only, I've no interest in the Trojan class.


Thats how it all starts, then in 9 months..............a Mini Cooper.

Plus, I like to practice safe RC


----------



## BadSign

You like your cars WAAAYYYY to much.


----------



## Miller Time

Lugnutz said:


> Thats how it all starts, then in 9 months..............a Mini Cooper.
> 
> Plus, I like to practice safe RC


:lol::jest::lol::jest:


----------



## mattd

miller time - foam is dead. i was the biggest supporter of foam tire racing here in the chicago area and it is gone. just bustin on ya dude. if we could get a 17.5 going that would be great if only for the pratice.

Thanks kevin for the info. i will have my 17.5 car with me


----------



## nitro neil

mattd said:


> miller time - foam is dead. i was the biggest supporter of foam tire racing here in the chicago area and it is gone. just bustin on ya dude. if we could get a 17.5 going that would be great if only for the pratice.
> 
> Thanks kevin for the info. i will have my 17.5 car with me


come on Matt go for the hardware. Mike is willing to run 13.5 and if you run 13.5 I'll let the young guy pick his seat on the way home.lol


----------



## nitro neil

nitro neil said:


> come on Matt go for the hardware. Mike is willing to run 13.5 and if you run 13.5 I'll let the young guy pick his seat on the way home.lol


better yet if you don't run 13.5 i'll invite vic to come. lmao


----------



## brockstar43

I'll be there running foam if there is a class. I'll be running 13.5 though.


----------



## nitro neil

ROLL CALL FOR JAN.2ND

I'm going to run trans am and 13.5


----------



## mattd

nitro neil said:


> better yet if you don't run 13.5 i'll invite vic to come. lmao


ok ill run 13.5. 17.5 and trans am


----------



## nitro neil

mattd said:


> ok ill run 13.5. 17.5 and trans am


lmao remember the novak race when they called up anyone that didn't get a prize to come up


----------



## Miller Time

I'll run 1/12 and T/C Foam with whatever motors y'all want


----------



## trerc

I'll be there racing Trans Am and RCGT


----------



## JonnySocko

If I can come over that weekend I'll be running:

1/12 13.5 
13.5 rubber
WGT (for practice unless others show up)

Rick


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

Chuck, I didn't realize that was your VTA in the video I did. Cool! Thanks again for hooking me up with the TC3's tonight. Sorry I couldn't stay to watch. Hope we can run with you guys soon.

Scott


----------



## chuck in indy

No problemo Scott... Now I know who the video dude is! Hope to see you soon... Thanks again!


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

I added a VTA link on IndyHobbies.com. I'm pumped about this class!

http://www.indyhobbies.com/RCCars.html


----------



## cwoods34

I'll be there early tomorrow morning, with 13.5 Trojan and F10/open F1, whichever class will be running...... 

And I will try to have a VTA car ready for January 2nd......


----------



## rockin_bob13

*Video*

You got any more footage from last Sunday?

See you VTA guys tomorrow.


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

Yepper, I listed it earlier in the thread. Here you go Bob, you can see your car in it too:






If you double click the image, you will get taken all the way into YouTube.


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

I woke up early this morning and was able to put this video together. Its an overview of the facility. Good one to forward on if you have someone that you want to get to come race there or check it out. I sure was impressed the first time I came!


----------



## smokefan

Well unfortunately due to a Holiday scheduling mix up. Kyle and I won't be down till next Sunday for VTA. Have fun today guys wish we could be there.


----------



## mattd

JonnySocko said:


> If I can come over that weekend I'll be running:
> 
> 1/12 13.5
> 13.5 rubber
> WGT (for practice unless others show up)
> 
> Rick


you doin novak


----------



## rockin_bob13

Another real good time there today.

Clean racers, no grumbling, no attitudes, good clean fun. 

Two weeks straight, lots of fun.

No loud voices. 

Hope it stays that way.


----------



## dragrace

rockin_bob13 said:


> Another real good time there today.
> 
> Clean racers, no grumbling, no attitudes, good clean fun.
> 
> Two weeks straight, lots of fun.
> 
> No loud voices.
> 
> Hope it stays that way.


I agree. BoB you car looked good.

I like the music Kevin play's between races and sometimes during races. It breaks things up a little and adds some fun to the show. I tried to get him to play Chuck Berry's "My Ding A Ling" song from back in the day but he wouldn't go for it......Kevin keep up the good work, we have a great fun place to race that is very family friendly....

Steve Dunn


----------



## trerc

Great racing tonight guys, had a blast as usual. Everybody have a Merry Christmas, see ya next week :wave:


----------



## Kevin Cole

_Thx guys...I enjoy watching/calling the races as much as I do racing.

We've got a solid group and the good times keep getting better.I agree with Bob...the past couple weeks have been better than ever:thumbsup:_

Next on road action at R/Car will be Sunday the 27th.

See you all then.


*Merry Christmas*


----------



## wlpjr2

Scott, Those videos are fantastic!!!


----------



## wlpjr2

Thanks to everyone for making R/Car such a great success, 60+ racers Saturday was truly awesome!

Thanks Jim for getting Saint Nick down from the North Pole. The kids, young and old seem to love seeing Santa.

Pennington's will be open Wed, call if you need any last minute gifts!

Everyone have a Merry Christmas and a healthy and prosperous New Year!


----------



## brockstar43

Sounds like some incredible racing fellas! I'd love to come join you guys on a sunday but I get this weird feeling people with a loud voice that carries aren't welcome there on a sunday... That's a shame  Guess I'll just have to keep racing with the nitro guys where noise isn't an issue and competition is welcomed instead of shunned. tisk tisk


----------



## rockin_bob13

*Competition*

They came from Illinois, Indy, and Lafayette on Sunday. The competition was great and welcomed, without the rest of that mumbo jumbo.


----------



## JonnySocko

mattd said:


> you doin novak


Could be, not certain yet.


----------



## fselzer

I want to thank all of the racers and their families for supporting R/CAR and its mission to win more than races. It has been a great start so far. R/CAR has a lot of cool events planned for the new year. Also, don't forget about the outdoor season and the big quarter scale events that are in the works and maybe even some 1/8 scale nitro on-road:thumbsup:

Anyway, All of you have a very Merry Christmas and may the Lord bless you and your families throughout the new year.


----------



## Kevin Cole

brockstar43 said:


> I get this weird feeling people with a loud voice that carries aren't welcome there on a Sunday.


*That statement is completely false and would rather not have racers throw out comments that are not true and simply based on a personal issue away from our track.*

*Everyone* _is welcome to race at R/Car on ALL of our race days.

I wouldn't read too much into this.What may have happened away from R/Car...regardless who it may involve,is no concern of R/Car's or how/who races at our facility.

What happens at our track is my business...and that is my only concern. _


----------



## dragrace

brockstar43 said:


> Sounds like some incredible racing fellas! I'd love to come join you guys on a sunday but I get this weird feeling people with a loud voice that carries aren't welcome there on a sunday... That's a shame  Guess I'll just have to keep racing with the nitro guys where noise isn't an issue and competition is welcomed instead of shunned. tisk tisk


Brock you and everyone else are always welcome. Get a 1/12 built and come out and race. It's just toy cars. Let's race, have fun and do a little trash talking. Well at least Tony and I are always trash talking each other....

Steve


----------



## dragrace

fselzer said:


> I want to thank all of the racers and their families for supporting R/CAR and its mission to win more than races. It has been a great start so far. R/CAR has a lot of cool events planned for the new year. Also, don't forget about the outdoor season and the big quarter scale events that are in the works and maybe even some 1/8 scale nitro on-road:thumbsup:
> 
> Anyway, All of you have a very Merry Christmas and may the Lord bless you and your families throughout the new year.


 I am into some 1/8 on road. driving to cincy every sunday in the summer stinks...I have a new Serpent ready to go...

Steve Dunn


----------



## brockstar43

Thank you Steve  I've actually been thinking of doing just that! The 1/12 scale class seems to be doing really well and a great group of racers. Maybe after the holidays I'll see if I can't get something together and come out and play


----------



## trerc

Actually all the classes have a pretty good showing and being there isn't a lot of different classes the show moves along well and we all get home at a decent hour. I would say simply by my observations alone f1 can be a little hit and miss, same with 13.5 TC but VTA, RCGT, and 1/12th scale all have a pretty loyal following.


----------



## Lugnutz

Miller Time, PM


----------



## cwoods34

Had a blast Sunday, it was great running with the Team Checkpoint guys. Parts for my VTA should be in my hands on Christmas :hat: so it looks like I'll have the car ready for the 2nd. 

Slowly but surely I'm getting the F10 to work well with foams. It's taken some tire-combination experimenting but I'm almost there.


----------



## Miller Time

Lugnutz said:


> Miller Time, PM


Back at ya :thumbsup:


----------



## dragrace

Ken, You and Phil running Sunday....And Leah...


----------



## Miller Time

dragrace said:


> Ken, You and Phil running Sunday....And Leah...


I'm going to Cincy to run 1/12 mod with Eli again this week. 

We are bringing a large group down on the 2nd. Should be 5 or 6 of us covering what ever 1/12 is running and VTA.


----------



## Rook-E

Had a great time on Sunday. I never had so much fun racing VTA...... A special thanks to Smith, Lugnutz and Rockin Bob for your help!!! :thumbsup:
Kevin, next week maybe the heat can be set at 66.... that way Cobb, Martin and I don't start a fire in one of those trash cans..... :wave: Joking, the last thing I want is a little meeting with you in the parking lot. 
Cheers, CB


----------



## Kevin Cole

No problem Craig-I'm willing to bet we have the warmest RC track in the area anyway...not to mention good food & music.


----------



## dragrace

Miller Time said:


> I'm going to Cincy to run 1/12 mod with Eli again this week.
> 
> We are bringing a large group down on the 2nd. Should be 5 or 6 of us covering what ever 1/12 is running and VTA.


Great. I have my second car ready maybe we can run stock and Mod...

Steve Dunn


----------



## charlie2755

chuck pm


----------



## rockin_bob13

*Class*

I'm for RCGT and VTA this Sunday. Who's comin to get some?


----------



## trerc

Count me in :thumbsup: I heard from Cody Armes today, sounds like he'll be there too.


----------



## charlie2755

Merry Christmas Everyone! See you Sunday with my new ride in VTA!


----------



## smokefan

Kyle and I will be there this Sun. for vta


----------



## BadSign

Kevin,

If we have enough F1 cars show on the 2nd, can we run? I'll be there for VTA already.


----------



## Kevin Cole

BadSign said:


> Kevin,
> 
> If we have enough F1 cars show on the 2nd, can we run? I'll be there for VTA already.


I already have the trophies ordered and paid for...

so we can make the class available,but without trophies.

We will run the open F1/IndyCar rules on the oval Jan.30 as part of the...

*Indy Open Wheel Carpet Championships*

They will be a support class for the Indy Sliders.


----------



## Kevin Cole

*F1/IndyCar Rules for Oval.*


Open chassis F1/IndyCar
Allows Tamiya(old & new),3racing,HPI,RCIndyCars or Kyosho chassis
Tires:Open(rubber or foam)
Motor:Tamiya Silver Can(closed endbell) Motor
Battery:5200max 2cell Lipo / 4600max 6cell NimH
Min.Ride Height...3mm


----------



## Scott04C5

To all the racers I have met in the last two years and all the racers I have become reunited with (some after 20 years) have a Merry Christmas and a Happy New Year.
This is the greatest hobby on the planet because of the people.


----------



## trerc

Scott04C5 said:


> To all the racers I have met in the last two years and all the racers I have become reunited with (some after 20 years) have a Merry Christmas and a Happy New Year.
> This is the greatest hobby on the planet because of the people.



Merry Christmas to you too :wave:


----------



## smokefan

Kyle and I would like to Wish Everyone at the Big Rug a Merry Christmas!!


----------



## rockin_bob13

*Cookies!*

My boy and I are building a flat foamie R/C airplane and baking chocolate chip cookies. Merry Christmas!


----------



## Kevin Cole




----------



## IndyHobbies.com

New slot car track at our house for Christmas. 1/32 scale. Fun.


----------



## smokefan

Is is Sunday yet LOL


----------



## Lugnutz

Miller Time, you have a PM


----------



## trerc

smokefan said:


> Is is Sunday yet LOL



No kiddin, the cabin fever is settin in around here....lol


----------



## Lugnutz

If anybody is interested I have a TC5R for sale. I will have it with me tomorrow.

Greg


----------



## Miller Time

Lugnutz said:


> Miller Time, you have a PM


Ditto :wave:


----------



## Kevin Cole

_The lay-out for tomorrow (Sun.12/27) will be the same lay-out we will run for the Prelude race.

This will also be the last chance to run before the Prelude race.

C'mon out & check it out._


----------



## Kevin Cole

Lugnutz said:


> If anybody is interested I have a TC5R for sale. I will have it with me tomorrow.
> 
> Greg


I'd like to take a look at it Greg.


----------



## Lugnutz

Kevin Cole said:


> I'd like to take a look at it Greg.


I'll have it tomorrow.


----------



## Lugnutz

Rockin Bob, PM


----------



## smokefan

Lugnutz pm sent


----------



## Crptracer

Millertime u have PM


----------



## Miller Time

Crptracer said:


> Millertime u have PM


WHAT....did you forget how to double post :wave:


----------



## Kevin Cole

Kevin Cole said:


> _The lay-out for tomorrow (Sun.12/27) will be the same lay-out we will run for the Prelude race.
> 
> This will also be the last chance to run before the Prelude race.
> 
> C'mon out & check it out._


:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## smokefan

Kevin and the guys at the Big Rug Thanks for running 2 heats and a main today. Just got home the roads are NASTY!!!!! See you all next Sat.


----------



## trerc

Yea what he said :thumbsup:


----------



## Lugnutz

Can somebody explain what the coaching staff of the Colts are thinking?


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

We were wondering the exact same thing at our house. I guess they've decided to take the pressure off by losing and playing some of their other players.


----------



## Lugnutz

A turn-over, this just keeps getting better.


----------



## Lugnutz

Well I'm all pumped-up for the next game. I can't believe I just watched that. The coaching staff just gave up on that game.


----------



## trerc

Go Colts...:tongue:


----------



## Lugnutz

trerc said:


> Go Colts...:tongue:


I think they were getting ready to put your Barbie in next. :lol:


----------



## Lugnutz

Crptracer, Well?


----------



## Crptracer

Well>>>>What?


----------



## Lugnutz

You going to come out and play?


----------



## trerc

Lugnutz said:


> I think they were getting ready to put your Barbie in next. :lol:


:dude: She is smokin hot, you cant deny that!


----------



## Lugnutz

trerc said:


> :dude: She is smokin hot, you cant deny that!


I'd hit it, you know, put her in the wall.


----------



## Crptracer

Lugnutz said:


> You going to come out and play?


Not sure maybe goin to my sister in laws in maryland.....So unsure right now...I did run some 17>5 rubba today in Ohio though


----------



## Lugnutz

Crptracer said:


> Not sure maybe goin to my sister in laws in maryland.....So unsure right now...I did run some 17>5 rubba today in Ohio though


So there is a new "17.5 Track Record" in Ohio. :thumbsup: Hope you get a chance to make it.


----------



## trerc

Lugnutz said:


> I'd hit it, you know, put her in the wall.


I know what you mean, Lmao


----------



## Crptracer

Know no new track record......Far from it...... but it was a good time....I sure am gonna try to get out there....


----------



## smokefan

Thanks for the update trevor


----------



## wlpjr2

*Help*

I'm stocking the HPI #4495 X-Pattern Radial Belted Tire Pro Compound 26mm, what kind of rims is everyone using? Any 26mm, no dish wheels is very vague. Part numbers would also be very helpful. And always, if we don't have what you need. Be sure to let us know!


----------



## rjvk

There's a ton of wheels here:
http://www.hpiracing.com/hpiwheels/touring/

Pretty much anything 26mm wide works, but you probably want to go with 0 or 3mm offset wheels. They have 6 and even 9mm offsets, but that is pretty uncommon for rcgt, since fit will go by body when you are using that much offset.


----------



## charlie2755

a little bummed about the shortened program. Other than that a fun day at r/car.


----------



## wlpjr2

charlie2755 said:


> a little bummed about the shortened program. Other than that a fun day at r/car.


Yeah it sucked having a short program. It took Kevin 2 hours to get home to New Castle. Kept me from tearing down the walls completely with my VTA though, lol!


----------



## wlpjr2

rjvk said:


> There's a ton of wheels here:
> http://www.hpiracing.com/hpiwheels/touring/
> 
> Pretty much anything 26mm wide works, but you probably want to go with 0 or 3mm offset wheels. They have 6 and even 9mm offsets, but that is pretty uncommon for rcgt, since fit will go by body when you are using that much offset.


Thanks for the Help! That narrows it down a little.


----------



## jtsbell

Hay guys what body can you run in the 13.5 rubber class?


----------



## Kevin Cole

jtsbell said:


> Hay guys what body can you run in the 13.5 rubber class?


It is a open body class.


----------



## charlie2755

PM Bill


----------



## Crptracer

Just out of curiosity why is there know 17.5/rubber class? Or will there be if enough show up?


----------



## 1/12 scale

Charlie, are you going to run 1/12 Jan 2nd? If so what motor?
Steve


----------



## BadSign

.....


----------



## BadSign

Crptracer said:


> Just out of curiosity why is there know 17.5/rubber class? Or will there be if enough show up?


RCGT is 17.5 Rubber


----------



## Crptracer

No RCGT is RCGT.....But i get what your saying.....RCGT is just VTA with a different body and spec tire.....Just seems in reading thru the majority of the threads most tracks seem to be gravitating towards 17.5 rubber....But doesnt really matter to me 13.5 is fine just wanted to ask the question....Thats what I will be running....Cant wait....


----------



## Crptracer

Who all is running RCGT? Are the spec tires better than the VTA tires or r they the same as far as price,life and compound? Why not just run standard rubber tire? What are you gonna run BadSign....And you to Charlie assuming that you are 1/12th charlie from slots?


----------



## ZXR_KiD

-been out of town so havn't posted, but there's a few of us from louisville might be coming up soon to run with ya, we've got cars for the open chassis indy and was wonderin how the class was doin? also have touring cars setup with 6-cell stocks but don't have the budget to pick up X patters and rims right now. anything we can work out just to be able to run would be appriciated.
also 2 of us have M chassis cars (If my new one arrives) anyone up there run them? (or have one to run?)


----------



## IndyRC_Racer

The RCGT tires have a much smaller outside sidewall than VTA and the HPI X-Pattern pro belted tires work very well on carpet. The RCGT tires don't have issues with ballooning/expanding as they wear. 

I don't think it is really accurate to say RCGT is VTA with different tires/bodies. RCGT with a properly geared car is much faster than VTA.


----------



## Crptracer

IndyRC_Racer said:


> The RCGT tires have a much smaller outside sidewall than VTA and the HPI X-Pattern pro belted tires work very well on carpet. The RCGT tires don't have issues with ballooning/expanding as they wear.
> 
> I don't think it is really accurate to say RCGT is VTA with different tires/bodies. RCGT with a properly geared car is much faster than VTA.



This true they are not the same....But similar I think both classes are nice and seem to be pretty cost effective...What are the numbers like for both classes?


----------



## trerc

Crptracer said:


> This true they are not the same....But similar I think both classes are nice and seem to be pretty cost effective...What are the numbers like for both classes?


Typically we average 16-20 VTA and 8 or so RCGT entries per week.


----------



## BadSign

Crptracer said:


> Who all is running RCGT? Are the spec tires better than the VTA tires or r they the same as far as price,life and compound? Why not just run standard rubber tire? What are you gonna run BadSign....And you to Charlie assuming that you are 1/12th charlie from slots?


I've run RCGT once and loved it. On a tight track it's a lot of fun because the goal is to manage the power, rather than driving a perfect line like VTA. I like not having to test different tires

I'm Currently getting a TC3 together for VTA, then switching my TC5 permanently to RCGT.


----------



## charlie2755

I Think I'm gonna run VTA & RCGT on Jan 2.


----------



## Crptracer

BadSign said:


> I've run RCGT once and loved it. On a tight track it's a lot of fun because the goal is to manage the power, rather than driving a perfect line like VTA. I like not having to test different tires
> 
> I'm Currently getting a TC3 together for VTA, then switching my TC5 permanently to RCGT.


Why not run the TC5 in 13.5 rubber this weekend?


----------



## charlie2755

What's so great about 13.5 rubber or foam?


----------



## Crptracer

nothing......just asking....the classes just seem so similar.....


----------



## Crptracer

NUTZ what are you gonna run?


----------



## Crptracer

Is there an early sign up? Just wandered if there are any numbers as far as how many in each class may show up..


----------



## charlie2755

how do you like running 1/12?


----------



## Crptracer

http://www.usvintagetransam.com/rules/2010rules.pdf..............



New VTA Rules september 1,2010 enforced


----------



## Crptracer

charlie2755 said:


> how do you like running 1/12?


 I like 1/12th....just dont have one....I only sold mine cause i didnt want to run on wens nights at slots...But now with the big rug you never know...


----------



## trerc

Crptracer said:


> http://www.usvintagetransam.com/rules/2010rules.pdf..............
> 
> 
> 
> New VTA Rules september 1,2010 enforced


I see a spike in the RCGT class....


----------



## brockstar43

Yes! Thank god for the RCGT class! I think the coopers may be legal to race with the vta's now


----------



## Crptracer

trerc said:


> I see a spike in the RCGT class....


 I think you will be suprised at how the competition will be even better it will make RCGT seem more like a step up...


----------



## trerc

Crptracer said:


> I think you will be suprised at how the competition will be even better it will make RCGT seem more like a step up...


I was on board with the 25.5, I am even willing to except adding a 100 grams to my car. The esc thing is what I'm having an issue with, they kinda hung the majority out to dry on that.


----------



## Lugnutz

Crptracer said:


> NUTZ what are you gonna run?


VTA and 13.5 or RCGT if new car is together.


----------



## trerc

Lugnutz said:


> VTA and 13.5 or RCGT if new car is together.


"New car" what'd ya get!?!


----------



## Lugnutz

trerc said:


> "New car" what'd ya get!?!


Remeber, Mini Cooper, 13.5, Foam with Barbie driving.:thumbsup:


----------



## Crptracer

OHHH boy someone got an XRAY....huh....finally did it huh....13.5 rubber man come on


----------



## trerc

Barbies hott!


----------



## Lugnutz

Miller Time, PM


----------



## Crptracer

trerc said:


> I was on board with the 25.5, I am even willing to except adding a 100 grams to my car. The esc thing is what I'm having an issue with, they kinda hung the majority out to dry on that.


 It was just bound to happen it will bother some but if you step back and look at the overall picture to make this class what it was supposed to be this is the only way to go. In my opinon they should limit the lipo as well... They are driving the cost back down...When I first started racing VTA it was a blast not to say it still isnt but man we had some good battles bumper to bumper door to door a little rubbin it was great. The new generations of speedos have changed the game,But to keep with the spirit of VTA these shouldnt be allowed.....Just my 2 cents...


----------



## BadSign

I gotta agree there. I do like the new rules package- even if it means buying another ESC. If you have a hyper-esc, run it in a faster class (That's what I'll be doing)


----------



## Miller Time

Crptracer said:


> It was just bound to happen it will bother some but if you step back and look at the overall picture to make this class what it was supposed to be this is the only way to go. In my opinon they should limit the lipo as well... They are driving the cost back down...When I first started racing VTA it was a blast not to say it still isnt but man we had some good battles bumper to bumper door to door a little rubbin it was great. The new generations of speedos have changed the game,But to keep with the spirit of VTA these shouldnt be allowed.....Just my 2 cents...


"In the Spirit" neither should any car produce in the last 2 years. Or the guy buying lots of crappy tires to find the best set, the list goes on....bottom line it is still racing and spec only means it cost more to compete.


----------



## Crptracer

Miller Time said:


> "In the Spirit" neither should any car produce in the last 2 years. Or the guy buying lots of crappy tires to find the best set, the list goes on....bottom line it is still racing and spec only means it cost more to compete.


 AHHh i new i could count on you for this debate.....Bottom line its the best introductory class into R/C and kepping the cost down is the biggest issue..The chassis point is very valid and I would agree, However it doesnt seem to have as great of an effect as a Tekin Vs LRP A.I or Havoc system...Plus it gives a beginner or anyone a class to really get to know the chassis and how all the changes affect the overall preformance this is where the competition of spec racing should be....Not from the amount of ole dead guys you pull from your wallet.....


----------



## BadSign

Miller Time said:


> "In the Spirit" neither should any car produce in the last 2 years. Or the guy buying lots of crappy tires to find the best set, the list goes on....bottom line it is still racing and spec only means it cost more to compete.


I always seem to spend less on spec classes- whether it's VTA, Cooper, Hobbytown's old Sportsman oval class. Don't get me wrong I like straight up competition as well, but with the spec class you get more speed from your setup and driving, not hor$epower

One thing I would like to have seen is a tougher battery limit- maybe 20C. That's the other big part of the speed equation.


----------



## brockstar43

I can't believe the cooper isn't the slowest class now


----------



## BadSign

brockstar43 said:


> I can't believe the cooper isn't the slowest class now


Don't you race everything on 4 wheels anyway?


----------



## Miller Time

BadSign said:


> I always seem to spend less on spec classes- whether it's VTA, Cooper, Hobbytown's old Sportsman oval class. Don't get me wrong I like straight up competition as well, but with the spec class you get more speed from your setup and driving, not hor
> 
> One thing I would like to have seen is a tougher battery limit- maybe 20C. That's the other big part of the speed equation.


The problem with spec anything is it generally slow things down and the slower you are the more critical the SMALL gains in corner speed and horsepower are. So if there is a small edge to be gained by sorting through a batch of this or using those only twice after doing whatever to them then rest assured somebody will spend plenty of cash to find just the right combo to run at the front of the pack.....then do it again the next week. 
I said it before and I'll say it again, the only reason VTA is so fast right now is because the FAST guys have decided to RACE this class. I've seen factory guys and former National Champs take this class seriously. When that happens no matter what the speed the less privialged in equipment, money, or talent ain't got a chance...only now those guys will need to spend more money to go slower and have less FREE tuning options to try and catch up.

If they wanted to slow it down they should just go to Single cell and/or the 25.5 and let the rest of the technology go where it may. Personally while I hate adding classes, VTA is the prime candidate for a purely sportsman group and a pro-stock group same rules just separate by ability/sponsorship. and if you start dominating the Sportsman, move up.


----------



## trerc

Miller Time said:


> If they wanted to slow it down they should just go to Single cell and/or the 25.5 and let the rest of the technology go where it may. Personally while I hate adding classes, VTA is the prime candidate for a purely sportsman group and a pro-stock group same rules just separate by ability/sponsorship. and if you start dominating the Sportsman, move up.


Exactly, The 25.5 would've been plenty as far as changing the rules goes. They claimed they needed to slow the cars down... yea I guess they did. Needless to say I think they've just made VTA boring on larger tracks.


----------



## nitro neil

example you have a tekin in your car now and a 21.5. now you will have to spend $80 on a new motor and now you have to buy a new speedo and spend the money on a driver. I'm sure some guys will make the change but I think others will just run something else.


----------



## Crptracer

brockstar43 said:


> I can't believe the cooper isn't the slowest class now


 Come on.....VTA will still be faster than cooper.....


----------



## Crptracer

Miller Time said:


> Personally while I hate adding classes, VTA is the prime candidate for a purely sportsman group and a pro-stock group same rules just separate by ability/sponsorship. and if you start dominating the Sportsman, move up.


This is a great idea...That would make RCGT the next step......


----------



## charlie2755

I've put alot of time in my VTA but will not be running it after the switch in rules. I'm not even running a fast speedo. I just don't want to go any slower.


----------



## brockstar43

I'm with Charlie on this one. It's slow enough as it is. Miller time is absolutely right on this one. Slowing things down doesn't help tighten up the racing. If anything it could make it worse


----------



## BadSign

You'll always have cherry pickers - just look at NASCAR's feeder series. You can't escape it, legislate it, or avoid it. Just race and have fun. It'll be faster than Cooper, slower than F1 and RCGT, and now the chassis will be less important. I plan on running more than 1 class from now on, so VTA is purely for fun as far as I'm concerned.


----------



## Crptracer

I say you guys ask the guys that started this at slots and they will tell you it was a blast and we were going much slower....This will not stop the class if it is to slow for you then thats the point move to RCGT or a more standard class IE: foam or rubber tire etc...


----------



## Crptracer

Side note its not going to be that much slower I garuantee that....Everyone thought 21.5 was going to be slow.....Remember slow is fast.....I wouldnt be suprised if the lap times arent really close


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

So for a guy like me, who is new to the VTA class and _just_ bought a new Novak Havoc 21.5 last week, will I at least be able to still use my same ESC with the new 9/2010 rules? I sure hope so! 

I don't want to have just spent $150 just to run for six months with it! Hobby money is too hard to come by.

Just finished the body yesterday on my Camaro in the garage with an airbrush. Love that blue!

If all goes well, I'll be there on the 2nd to run. Do they have a novice class? I've been running off-road with my son so this will be new to me.

Scott


----------



## trerc

IndyHobbies.com said:


> So for a guy like me, who is new to the VTA class and _just_ bought a new Novak Havoc 21.5 last week, will I at least be able to still use my same ESC with the new 9/2010 rules? I sure hope so!
> 
> I don't want to have just spent $150 just to run for six months with it! Hobby money is too hard to come by.
> 
> Just finished the body yesterday on my Camaro in the garage with an airbrush. Love that blue!
> 
> If all goes well, I'll be there on the 2nd to run. Do they have a novice class? I've been running off-road with my son so this will be new to me.
> 
> Scott


Your car looks great and under the new rules you will be legal. 

As far as a novice class, not really, Kevin reshuffles the heats often and tries his best to keep things fair (for lack of better word) for everyone.


----------



## charlie2755

Personally I think its a push by Novak to sell motors.


----------



## rjvk

Thank goodness I bought my Novak stock


----------



## cwoods34

Oh boy, if you have a Ballistic already you can buy a $60 or whatever 25.5 stator and sell the 21.5. Who knows, maybe Novak will swap them out or do a "trade-in" discount?...... A driver head? You can find 'em for $10 or less. Find a red Sharpie and there ya have it. And just browse for a used Havoc or GTB, $40-$60. And you still have 9 months to make the change! 

People won't gripe about dropping a Tekin or SPX in their VTA car, but everything you'd need to change still cost less than either of the two. Hell, sell the Tekin OUT of the car and use that to make it legal. Just my two cents. 

I think taking away all of the straightaway speed will make setup a bit more critical, since you'll have to win in the infield. There won't be anymore horsepower monsters running down other vehicles on the back stretch.

Perhaps ban the VTA class altogether on large tracks? Then you wouldn't be able to utilize the technology of the new ESC's!!! :hat:

With the way technology is, in about a year or two those 25.5's will be faster than our 21.5's are right now anyway :freak:

One cool thing about a 25.5 is that it could replace the silver can in classes like Mini Cooper and F1.


----------



## smokefan

My only question is will we have a period where guys are changing over early. And what will we do during this period? Split the class up till Sept or what.


----------



## cwoods34

That's the downside to giving that much time to change. It's nice that there's that long to prepare and get the car ready for the new rules, but how many guys will be switched over in 3 weeks, and how many guys will wait until August 30? 

If I managed a track I'd run them separate as long as there were 3 or more of each.


----------



## GHBECK

JAN 2, I'll be running RCGT & PRO-STOCK RUBBER TC (13.5).

*Kevin, what's the house's take on weight for RCGT & 13.5 Rubber?? *In the past I have found that there have been rule changes many aren't aware of until raceday. It seems the roar rules are set up for NIMH technology, it's hard to hit weight, without a brass battery tray on a Lipo. I've heard from some team drivers that there are admendments?


----------



## jtsbell

You know guys I bought tekins because they were to be the best.Now your telling me to sell them to go buy junk escs.Ithink its a bunch of crap.Why dont each track take a vote on what the guys want to run.


----------



## GHBECK

Don't see why speedo's are a big deal, you can take the timing adv & boost out, seems like a non-problem to me. 

But, yes I'd be peaved also, exactly why I do not run VTA, random annual rule changes...


----------



## Crptracer

GHBECK said:


> JAN 2, I'll be running RCGT & PRO-STOCK RUBBER TC (13.5).
> 
> *Kevin, what's the house's take on weight for RCGT & 13.5 Rubber?? *In the past I have found that there have been rule changes many aren't aware of until raceday. It seems the roar rules are set up for NIMH technology, it's hard to hit weight, without a brass battery tray on a Lipo. I've heard from some team drivers that there are admendments?


 I would say 1350-1450g....I believe 5cell is 1450 and 4cell is 1350 in rubber tire.....So maybe just 1400g and 4.0 to 5 mm ride height.....Just my 2 cents


----------



## GHBECK

Crptracer said:


> I would say 1350-1450g....I believe 5cell is 1450 and 4cell is 1350 in rubber tire.....So maybe just 1400g and 4.0 to 5 mm ride height.....Just my 2 cents


2009 Roar Rule Book says this for 13.5tc:

4mm foam / 5mm rubber ride height
1500g rubber/1418g foam weight

If we go by that, it means I'll have to add over 100g to make weight for rubber tire...

I just want a decision so I don't show up on race day and have to scramble for lead.


----------



## Crptracer

GHBECK said:


> 2009 Roar Rule Book says this for 13.5tc:
> 
> 4mm foam / 5mm rubber ride height
> 1500g rubber/1418g foam weight
> 
> If we go by that, it means I'll have to add over 100g to make weight for rubber tire...
> 
> I just want a decision so I don't show up on race day and have to scramble for lead.


 Yes I know I had to do that at the ROAR regional last year....SUCK....That ride height isnt to high on my list either....How can foam with an ever changing ride height due to tire wear be 4mm and a constant ride height like rubber be 5mm......Just in case anyone wants to know the ROAR region 5 race will be held at the Gate this year in march date to be annouced...


----------



## Crptracer

Would anyone by chance have a set of RCGT tires avalible that I might be able to borrow on the 2nd I believe have a loaner car located and a body just need the tires...


----------



## Crptracer

Running total so far:

13.5/rubber:
Gregg H.
Gregg C.
Steve V.
Cody W.

RCGT:
Gregg H
Steve V. (maybe)
Trerc (maybe)
Charlie
Brian S.


VTA:
Cody W.
Trerc
Charlie
Kyle
Smokefan
Brian S.
Bob C.


1/12th:
Phil
Leah
Ken (mod/stock?)
Eli(mod/stock)
Steve Dunn


----------



## trerc

Im in for either VTA or RCGT, or both.


----------



## smokefan

Kyle and I for VTA


----------



## Crptracer

GHBECK do have a good FDR for this track.....13.5/rubber


----------



## Miller Time

GHBECK said:


> JAN 2, I'll be running RCGT & PRO-STOCK RUBBER TC (13.5).
> 
> *Kevin, what's the house's take on weight for RCGT & 13.5 Rubber?? *In the past I have found that there have been rule changes many aren't aware of until raceday. It seems the roar rules are set up for NIMH technology, it's hard to hit weight, without a brass battery tray on a Lipo. I've heard from some team drivers that there are admendments?


ROAR has a deviation and the general excepted weight for T/C has been 1420 for foam and rubber.


----------



## Lugnutz

Crptracer, Pm


----------



## Crptracer

Back at ya...NUTZ


----------



## cwoods34

CRPTRACER..... for what it's worth I'm at 5.8


----------



## Crptracer

cwoods34 said:


> CRPTRACER..... for what it's worth I'm at 5.8


 Really....Okay I will start aroun there


----------



## FASTPZ

Hi Kevin, what time will the doors open Saturday and the racing start. Does most want to run 1/12 17.5 or 13.5. See ya all at the track!!!!!! Phil Z


----------



## Crptracer

A few pages back Kevin had the doors opening at 9am.....Are any of the other guys coming down from Summit?


----------



## FASTPZ

I know Ken Miller, Leah, and I, possibly John Petty if he still has his STP sponsorship contract after the first of the year, I hear that they are in negotiations with Ken Miller but he is waiting to hear back from MILLER HIGH LIFE before any contracts will be signed. thanks Phil


----------



## Crptracer

FASTPZ said:


> I know Ken Miller, Leah, and I, possibly John Petty if he still has his STP sponsorship contract after the first of the year, I hear that they are in negotiations with Ken Miller but he is waiting to hear back from MILLER HIGH LIFE before any contracts will be signed. thanks Phil


 There is no way Petty enterprises would sponsor Miller.....I heard Miller is sponsord by the "GOOD SAM CLUB" and AAA due to all the miles he has clocked all over the Midwest and east coast....OOHHH wait hot news flash Miller is sponored by Southwest." You are now free to drive about the whole freakin country" WEll if Bags go free I guess Sean no longer has to pay for gas......:wave:


----------



## Crptracer

PS Tell Ben to come on down to...


----------



## Miller Time

Crptracer said:


> There is no way Petty enterprises would sponsor Miller.....I heard Miller is sponsord by the "GOOD SAM CLUB" and AAA due to all the miles he has clocked all over the Midwest and east coast....OOHHH wait hot news flash Miller is sponored by Southwest." You are now free to drive about the whole freakin country" WEll if Bags go free I guess Sean no longer has to pay for gas......:wave:


:jest::lol::jest::lol::jest::lol:


----------



## FASTPZ

Oh no Ken is working straight with Miller Tyme Beer, when we were in Maryland he talked to one of his uncles that is still part owner of the brewery empire that was impressed with his win out there, little do they know that he paid me 50 bucks to let him win that race in front of his uncle Ralph that now lives in Manhattan.p.s. I hope Ken don't see this befor the first of the year.


----------



## Crptracer

FASTPZ said:


> Oh no Ken is working straight with Miller Tyme Beer, when we were in Maryland he talked to one of his uncles that is still part owner of the brewery empire that was impressed with his win out there, little do they know that he paid me 50 bucks to let him win that race in front of his uncle Ralph that now lives in Manhattan.p.s. I hope Ken don't see this befor the first of the year.


 I thought you were gonna say he talked to the uncle that still talks to him...That would be awesome....I can see the paint on his car now....


DUFF TIME


By the way how is his Uncle Homer


----------



## Crptracer

Crptracer said:


> Running total so far:
> 
> 13.5/rubber:
> Gregg H.
> Gregg C.
> Steve V.
> Cody W.
> 
> RCGT:
> Gregg H
> Steve V. (maybe)
> Trerc (maybe)
> Charlie
> Brian S.
> 
> 
> VTA:
> Cody W.
> Trerc
> Charlie
> Kyle
> Smokefan
> Brian S.
> Bob C.
> 
> 
> 1/12th:
> Phil
> Leah
> Ken (mod/stock?)
> Eli(mod/stock)
> Steve Dunn


Will N. 1/12th





Keep it rollin


----------



## nitro neil

2010 roar rules for tc rubber tire is 1420g
Weight changes for Touring Car and 1/12th on road cars to reflect: 1420g in Touring Car and
730, single cell 1/12th car.
ACTION ITEM to President and Competition Director to reflect these changes in the 2010
ROAR rule book document


----------



## Lugnutz

What-up Trophygirl?


----------



## GHBECK

Crptracer said:


> GHBECK do have a good FDR for this track.....13.5/rubber


Speedo?

It is really speedo & profile sensitive.

If your running the Tekin or SPX with lots of boost, you better start around 6.2 and depending on motor timing, work your way down. I'm at 6.1


----------



## trophygirl

Lugnutz said:


> What-up Trophygirl?


Not a whole lot Cobby. =] Lemme just tell you, I got those textbooks today, and they sure as heck weren't worth the 700 dollars I spent on them. Yuck. Do you need me to bring you one of my old Barbies to the track? BAHAHAHA. :lol:


----------



## dragrace

Hey Phil,

I will run whatever everyone wants to run. I blew up my 17.5 on sunday so I will get another one. Icame off the track at 190 degrees. It didn't like that.

Sonny Brown will also be racing with us.

The question of the day is can we run the new Tekin Software or the Black Diamond Speedo....

Steve Dunn


----------



## BadSign

Add me for VTA and F1

Stevie Ray Vaught, you can borrow my RCGT tires- bring some superglue, though, I ran one off the rim the other week!


----------



## Kevin Cole

dragrace said:


> Hey Phil,
> 
> I will run whatever everyone wants to run. I blew up my 17.5 on sunday so I will get another one. Icame off the track at 190 degrees. It didn't like that.
> 
> Sonny Brown will also be racing with us.
> 
> The question of the day is can we run the new Tekin Software or the Black Diamond Speedo....
> 
> Steve Dunn


I've said it numerous times...200 or less on the Tekin software & the new speedos will NOT be allowed.


----------



## Kevin Cole

We will tech battery voltage & temp...along with ride height.

Weight will not be teched this weekend.

VTA & RCGT ride height...5mm

13.5(rubber or foam)...4mm

12th scale...3mm

the only PC programmable speed controls allowed is the Tekin RS/Pro with 200 max software.


----------



## GHBECK

Kevin Cole said:


> We will tech battery voltage & temp...along with ride height.
> 
> Weight will not be teched this weekend.
> 
> VTA & RCGT ride height...5mm
> 
> 13.5(rubber or foam)...4mm
> 
> 12th scale...3mm
> 
> the only PC programmable speed controls allowed is the Tekin RS/Pro with 200 max software.


What are the specs on voltage and temp?


----------



## Miller Time

GHBECK said:


> What are the specs on voltage and temp?


Hopefully not the new ROAR rule. Standard has been 8.4 +0.04 tolerance and 4.2 +0.2 and temp on motor and battery at +/- 5* ambient



Kevin Cole said:


> I've said it numerous times...200 or less on the Tekin software & the new speedos will NOT be allowed.





dragrace said:


> Hey Phil,
> 
> I will run whatever everyone wants to run. I blew up my 17.5 on sunday so I will get another one. Icame off the track at 190 degrees. It didn't like that.
> 
> Sonny Brown will also be racing with us.
> 
> The question of the day is can we run the new Tekin Software or the Black Diamond Speedo....
> 
> Steve Dunn


Any idea on who is running the 13.5 class. If everyone in it has a Tekin or Black Diamond.....


----------



## Crptracer

Running total so far:

13.5/rubber:
Gregg H.
Gregg C.
Steve V.
Cody W.

RCGT:
Gregg H
Steve V. (maybe)
Trerc (maybe)
Charlie
Brian S.


VTA:
Cody W.
Trerc
Charlie
Kyle
Smokefan
Brian S.
Bob C.
Brian V.

1/12th:
Phil
Leah
Ken (mod/stock?)
Eli(mod/stock)
Steve Dunn
Sonny B.
Will N.



F1:
Brian V


----------



## Crptracer

Come On Mr.Bighead.....You gonna make the trip......Come on Willie....


----------



## nitro neil

how are you guys able to post up on your who is comming sheet


----------



## trerc

nitro neil said:


> how are you guys able to post up on your who is comming sheet



It's just an edit option, either post what your in for or PM Crptracer and I'm sure he'll see you make the list. :thumbsup:


----------



## Crptracer

Nitro whatcha runnin?


----------



## Crptracer

Running total so far:

13.5/rubber:
Gregg H.
Gregg C.
Steve V.
Cody W.
Neil
Mike T.
Matt D.

RCGT:
Gregg H
Steve V. (maybe)
Trerc (maybe)
Charlie
Brian S.
Bob P. (maybe)

VTA:
Cody W.
Trerc
Charlie
Kyle
Smokefan
Brian S.
Bob C.
Brian V.
Neil
Mike T.
Matt D.
Bob P.
Crash

1/12th:
Phil
Leah
Ken (mod/stock?)
Eli(mod/stock)
Steve Dunn
Sonny B.
Will N.
Steve R.
Tom(17.5/maybe)


----------



## nitro neil

I'm running 13.5 tc and vta
miket is running the same
mattd is also the same


----------



## 1/12 scale

I will be there to run 1/12th.
Steve Roebling


----------



## Kevin Cole

There will be know F1 classes available for the trophy race...only the classes listed on the flier.


----------



## Kevin Cole

Battery voltage...8.44/4.22

Battery Temp....+/- 5 degrees


----------



## Crptracer

Kevin Cole said:


> *T.M. Racing Tires*
> _Presents_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Prelude to the Birds*
> _R/Car's Indy Motor Speedway at Marion County Fairgrounds_
> _Oval Racing New Years Day & On Road Racing Jan.2nd_
> Doors open at 9am / Racing starts at 2pm both days
> $20 for the first class…$10 for an additional class(2 class max)
> *TROPHIES for A MAIN WINNERS(1st/2nd /3rd)*
> *Oval Classes:*
> Indy Slider, 7.5 Pan Car, 10.5 Pan Car
> 13.5 COT Pan Car, 17.5 Sportsman Truck
> Late Model Short Course Chassis, Novice
> Indy IROC(non-pts/non-trophy)
> *On Road Classes:*
> 17.5 12th Scale and 13.5 12th Scale,
> Vintage Trans Am, RCGT,
> 13.5 Rubber Tire Touring Car
> 13.5 or 17.5 Foam Tire Touring Car if enough show up(4plus)
> 
> 
> **The new speed controls(Mamba pro/AE CRC) will not be allowed either day.
> Tekin RS Pros must use 200 or lower settings*
> *See Website/Hobby Talk for class rules or call (765)624-9768(Kevin Cole)


Flyer


----------



## Railroader

Might possibly in for 17.5 1/12th.


----------



## Xevias

I'm trying to get a few people from Champaign and Chicago to come out.

Bob Peterson
VTA
Maybe RCGT


----------



## dragrace

Kevin Cole said:


> I've said it numerous times...200 or less on the Tekin software & the new speedos will NOT be allowed.


Kevin,

Is is ok to run the new Tekin Software 203 on Saturday........hahhahah

Just kidding. We can arm wrestle if you want........hahahahaha

Steve Dunn


----------



## 1/12 scale

My money is on Kevin!!!


----------



## Speedy20124

Mines on kevin too. Kevin put Crash down for VTA. Michigan was called off.


----------



## JonnySocko

Steve arm wrestling Kevin?! :lol:


----------



## cwoods34

Just finished the new body for VTA, can't wait to destroy it! All those hours of cutting, applying, painting, blood, sweat, and tears GONE in only one 5-minute bashfest. 

Glad to see a good turnout so far for 13.5 rubber......

And the roll-call for VTA is looking a little short, I'd imagine it to be at least TWICE what is shown.


----------



## Crptracer

Running total so far:

13.5/rubber:
Gregg H.
Gregg C.
Steve V.
Cody W.
Neil
Mike T.
Matt D.

RCGT:
Gregg H
Steve V. (maybe)
Trerc (maybe)
Charlie
Brian S.
Bob P. (maybe)

VTA:
Cody W.
Trerc
Charlie
Kyle
Smokefan
Brian S.
Bob C.
Brian V.
Neil
Mike T.
Matt D.
Bob P.
Crash
Phil
Leah
Devon

1/12th:
Phil
Sean
Ken (mod/stock?)
Eli(mod/stock)
Steve Dunn
Sonny B.
Will N.
Steve R.
Tom(17.5/maybe)
John


----------



## charlie2755

Looks like i'm out for Saturday. Maybe next time.


----------



## Kevin Cole

We have 6-8 guys coming from Chicago for VTA.


----------



## cwoods34

Well, I'm hoping my blind VTA setup will serve me well (building it as I type this) and I hope my 13.5 stays as fast as it was the last time I ran it! My buddy Garrett will have his VTA so put him on the list, too.


----------



## smokefan

Kevin R/Car will follow the "New VTA" rules when the time comes correct?


----------



## jordan1652

count me in for some vta saturday


----------



## Lugnutz

Greg Cobb VTA and 13.5 Rubber and I think Steve Martin VTA and RCGT


----------



## Kevin Cole

smokefan said:


> Kevin R/Car will follow the "New VTA" rules when the time comes correct?


Yes...R/Car will follow the new VTA rules package next season.

I have had some dialog with the fellas that run the series and we're looking to possibly hosting their national championship...or another high profile VTA race.


----------



## Lugnutz

trophygirl said:


> Not a whole lot Cobby. =] Lemme just tell you, I got those textbooks today, and they sure as heck weren't worth the 700 dollars I spent on them. Yuck. Do you need me to bring you one of my old Barbies to the track? BAHAHAHA. :lol:


Better start selling hotdogs at the track to pay for those books. If you have Stripper Barbie bring her. She can be my driver in the VTA car so I can be within the rules.


----------



## smokefan

Kevin Cole said:


> I have had some dialog with the fellas that run the series and we're looking to possibly hosting their national championship...or another high profile VTA race.


SWEET!!!!!


----------



## smokefan

Lugnutz said:


> If you have Stripper Barbie bring her. She can be my driver in the VTA car so I can be within the rules.


 I interviewed a barbie today to pilot my vta car... sad thing is she flunked the drug test...must have been crack hoe barbie


----------



## Lugnutz

smokefan said:


> I interviewed a barbie today to pilot my vta car... sad thing is she flunked the drug test...must have been crack hoe barbie


:lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol:


----------



## cwoods34

Hosting the VTA Nat's would be awesome......


----------



## rockin_bob13

*New Year*

Testing known from a friend says it's only a little bit slower with the 25.5. And he and I agreed that many drivers in the class buying the "faster" speedos can't handle the extra speed anyway. They didn't set up for the bigger speeds and can't figure out the profiles. So for the slower and the faster, it will help not break so many parts and for those who can handle the technology, that equation is out. 

I just don't want the head deal. That's rediculous!


----------



## trophygirl

Lugnutz said:


> Better start selling hotdogs at the track to pay for those books. If you have Stripper Barbie bring her. She can be my driver in the VTA car so I can be within the rules.


You already know how I feel about hot dogs... yuck. And how did you know that I have Stripper Barbie?! She's my favorite! :tongue: I'll be sure to bring her for you.


----------



## Kevin Cole

_The "Prelude to the Birds" begins in the morning...
hope everyone has a safe New Years Celebration!_

_See you all at 9am Saturday morning:thumbsup:_


----------



## trerc

LMAO, Hilarious ^^^^


----------



## BadSign

Nationals? Ohhh baby...


----------



## NickGT

Running total so far:

13.5/rubber:
Gregg H.
Gregg C.
Steve V.
Cody W.
Neil
Mike T.
Matt D.

RCGT:
Gregg H
Steve V. (maybe)
Trerc (maybe)
Charlie
Brian S.
Bob P. (maybe)

VTA:
Cody W.
Trerc
Charlie
Kyle
Smokefan
Brian S.
Bob C.
Brian V.
Neil
Mike T.
Matt D.
Bob P.
Crash
Phil
Leah
Devon
Ian A.

1/12th:
Phil
Sean
Ken (mod/stock?)
Eli(mod/stock)
Steve Dunn
Sonny B.
Will N.
Steve R.
Tom(17.5/maybe)
John
NickA-13.5 

Kevin- What kind tech will be there?


----------



## trerc

Kevin Cole said:


> We will tech battery voltage & temp...along with ride height.
> 
> Weight will not be teched this weekend.
> 
> VTA & RCGT ride height...5mm
> 
> 13.5(rubber or foam)...4mm
> 
> 12th scale...3mm
> 
> the only PC programmable speed controls allowed is the Tekin RS/Pro with 200 max software.





Kevin Cole said:


> Battery voltage...8.44/4.22
> 
> Battery Temp....+/- 5 degrees


:thumbsup:


----------



## NickGT

Thanks! The last time I ran VTA at a "Big" race, I took out my diff for a spool and didn't check weight. Missed the Main by "that much!"


----------



## SMG

No F-1, thats a bummer!


----------



## ThrottleKing

I'm in for 1/12-17.5


----------



## rockin_bob13

*entries*

I ran today. It's all on you guys tomorrow. I have to sell hobbies tomorrow.

Cobb I still have your stuff. Sorry, Made it out without leaving it.


----------



## Crptracer

Open the gates and let us in...its time to get it on....


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

Add one more for VTA today. I'm loading my stuff! Hope I can get there in time to do some practice laps. This is all new to me. I've only done off-road before.


----------



## cwoods34

First post-Prelude post..... sweet....

Thanks for running such a smooth program guys. Hopefully I'll have better luck with my VTA next time. I'd also like to take this time to thank my sponsors: Ken Miller, for loaning me that battery, and Steve Vaught, for keeping me entertained and showing me what NOT to do :hat:


----------



## smokefan

Guys had fun!!! Cody it sucks ya got broke. Kevin and the Crew thanks for giving us such a great place to race!


----------



## Lugnutz

Third post-Prelude-post.......best finish all day. Great job as usual Kevin, had lots of fun just not much luck.


----------



## trerc

Good times as usual, see everybody next weekend


----------



## GHBECK

Great show today guys, thanks R/CAR!


----------



## dragrace

Great Job Kevin!!!!!!

We had a great time pitting in "Cheaters Row"......ahhahahahah

Steve Dunn


----------



## wacko1jr

*race nite*

had kick butt time. c u all next week:thumbsup:


----------



## JWright

Awesome Facility! Kevin and crew runs an A-1 track, keep it up and you'll give Indy a good name, j/k. I was there today to watch the VTA and had a BLAST! Alot of good guys were in attendance that were more than glad to pass on any info I needed to jump back in to racing. Too bad the wife was ready to go home before the mains. Expect to see me turning the slowest laps in VTA soon! Thanks Guys!


----------



## NickGT

SO very glad we made the trip down! RCar facility is off the hook! And I don't throw that phrase out often. I wish Ian and I could have repped the Region guys a little better, but we weren't on Cheaters Row!!! At least Nick Petrovic laid it down in VTA..Hope to be back soon. Best Wishes for a joyous New year!! Nick A


----------



## Kevin Cole

_Thanks for all the kind words & to all the great racers who came out today and had a good time at R/Car.

Congrats to the winners...we had some awesome racing and it was a blast to call the races for you guys:thumbsup:

I will post results and pictures here on this thread & on the Upcoming Events/Prelude promotional thread in the oval racing section tomorrow afternoon._


----------



## Xevias

Awesome day.

Thanks Kevin and everyone else at the joint to make this racing possible.


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

JWright said:


> Expect to see me turning the slowest laps in VTA soon! Thanks Guys!


I had the slowest time in the VTA C group. I _earned_ it. That's a position I worked hard to acheive and that I will attempt to maintain and defend in future races!

Seriously. Fun time...and oh that R/Car pizza!


----------



## fselzer

Thanks to everyone for a fantastic day of racing, but no surprise when you have all of those great drivers. Thanks also for continuing to support R/CAR's mission of "Winning more than races" and for demonstrating that you can have a racers heart and still demonstrate self-control, kindness, and sportsmanship.

I look forward to a great 2010. We have so many cool things coming up and in the works. May God bless each and every one of you in the new year.


----------



## j21moss

dragrace said:


> Great Job Kevin!!!!!!
> 
> We had a great time pitting in "Cheaters Row"......ahhahahahah
> 
> Steve Dunn


that why I was so slow on Saturday!!! I knew it!!!!


----------



## Crptracer

Awesome facility,show ran like a machine,nice hobby shop and food onsite can I live there? PLEASE.....I think there is a need for 24hr security Kevin....Come on.....Looking forward to coming back and hey whens the next event.....

Thanks
Steve vaught


----------



## T.FOX

j21moss said:


> that why I was so slow on Saturday!!! I knew it!!!!


we will save you a spot next time Doc:wave:


----------



## T.FOX

VERY BIG THANKS to R/CAR!!! very good start to a new year!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## JWright

IndyHobbies.com said:


> I had the slowest time in the VTA C group. I _earned_ it. That's a position I worked hard to acheive and that I will attempt to maintain and defend in future races!
> 
> Seriously. Fun time...and oh that R/Car pizza!


Slow lap times, and almost identical cars. They will never tell our cars apart Scott. It was nice meeting you yesterday. I've been enjoying your vidoes for at least a few days prior to the race. I should be banging fenders within a week or so, depends whether I want to run a 27 turn and NMHi for a few races or just hold onto the race entries to upgrade to Lipo first.

Anyone with a budget friendly Lipo charger charger for sale should give me a hollah!

Jerry


----------



## wurthusa

JWright said:


> Anyone with a budget friendly Lipo charger charger for sale should give me a hollah!
> 
> Jerry


We have 3 of these we've been using for 2 months and they are fantastic. They'll charge lipo, have a built in balancer and they have 5 model memory in case you're running more than one type of battery.

http://www.hobbypartz.com/thac6smbachw.html

EDIT: You might want to check with Bill first. He always seems to have random chargers, cars and body parts in that back room of his.


----------



## wlpjr2

!!!!The First Anual Prelude to Birds was a Big Success!!!!

It was great to see everyone enjoying themselves. 

A big thanks to my buddy Kevin, he puts alot work into making the show entertaining and it shows. And a Big Thanks to Floyd "THE TECH GUY" also, he's always working his butt off. I don't know what we would do without Rich. he is always here helping!

To all the Racers Especially, Thank You for helping build and maintain a competitive and friendly atmosphere that makes everyone feel welcome!


----------



## wlpjr2

wurthusa said:


> We have 3 of these we've been using for 2 months and they are fantastic. They'll charge lipo, have a built in balancer and they have 5 model memory in case you're running more than one type of battery.
> 
> http://www.hobbypartz.com/thac6smbachw.html
> 
> EDIT: You might want to check with Bill first. He always seems to have random chargers, cars and body parts in that back room of his.


I don't have anything used currently, I have the Onyx 230 for $80 (tax included), i'm trying to find a supplier for the Thunder AC6.


----------



## Lugnutz

Crptracer, PM


----------



## Crptracer

Lugnutz said:


> Crptracer, PM


Back attcha


----------



## Lugnutz

Done.


----------



## smokefan

Ok gotta ask are we going to run Version 203 of the Tekin software in VTA?????


----------



## trerc

smokefan said:


> Ok gotta ask are we going to run Version 203 of the Tekin software in VTA?????


I 'for one' think it's best if we don't since VTA is gonna be going a different direction in the near future...


----------



## cwoods34

For what it's worth, yesterday in my VTA car I was using an SMC 5000 battery with an LRP Sphere. I had some timing on the motor (not sure how much, moved the right-side notch to the "C" wire) and had an FDR of 4.2. My car felt pretty fast, but there was a discrepancy in speed against the Tekin cars. However, that difference would only get worse if the Tekin-users went to 203 and found a good setup. After that, non-Tekin racers wouldn't stand a chance (assuming similar driving ability). 

I have a very good chassis setup on my car, and even when I was driving mistake-free I was still slower than some others. What else could I do? Realistically the only thing my car needed was more horsepower, but the only way I could get more was through a $170 ESC. I'm definitely not trying to complain or anything, I just drive the VTA car for the fun of it. I'm only providing a point of view, and I'm sure that others feel the same.

So my opinion is, do everyone ELSE a favor and just keep the cars the way they are until the 2010 rules are put into effect.

And going from a 203 Tekin car to the 25.5 snail will only make you miss the speed even worse......


----------



## Lugnutz

trerc said:


> I 'for one' think it's best if we don't since VTA is gonna be going a different direction in the near future...


I agree, but we should be able to use it in 13.5, RCGT and 12th scale. I'll do what everybody else wants to do. I would even start the new TA rules early.


----------



## cwoods34

I agree Greg, and I'd also start converting to the new rules earlier if everyone else wanted to.


----------



## Lugnutz

Are the 25.5 motors available yet?


----------



## Kevin Cole

smokefan said:


> Ok gotta ask are we going to run Version 203 of the Tekin software in VTA?????


*NO*...not at R/Car.


----------



## cwoods34

Last I heard Novak is currently producing them and stocking up. You could probably find the availability on their website.


----------



## trerc

Lugnutz said:


> I agree, but we should be able to use it in 13.5, RCGT and 12th scale. I'll do what everybody else wants to do. I would even start the new TA rules early.


I too would be willing to start with the rules as soon as Novak makes the 25.5 available in an SS version.

On a side note, would it be at all possible to use the Tekin RS with the 183 software in house since a lot of guys are running the RS? I would like to see if Tekin is gonna get on the bandwagon and create a VTA approved ESC as I would prefer to run a Tekin over LRP or Novak, just a personal preference.


----------



## Lugnutz

Kevin Cole said:


> *NO*...not at R/Car.


Dang......... don't have to so mean:lol:


----------



## cwoods34

He's just reminding you who has the AUTHORITY around there


----------



## Lugnutz

trerc said:


> I too would be willing to start with the rules as soon as Novak makes the 25.5 available in an SS version.
> 
> On a side note, would it be at all possible to use the Tekin RS with the 183 software in house since a lot of guys are running the RS? I would like to see if Tekin is gonna get on the bandwagon and create a VTA approved ESC as I would prefer to run a Tekin over LRP or Novak, just a personal preference.


I think that would be a good idea if we were to start the new rules early. You would have to buy the motor for now and then buy the speed control by 9/10
I know Kevin had a busy weekend so we should let him take a breath before he gives it some thought. ................... ok Kevin break time is over what are we doing?:lol:


----------



## cwoods34

How about a VTA MOD class? Put 10.5's in them and fasten your seatbelt


----------



## Lugnutz

cwoods34 said:


> How about a VTA MOD class? Put 10.5's in them and fasten your seatbelt


My driver will need to be crash test Barbie


----------



## Kevin Cole

*T.M.Racing Tires First Annual Prelude to the Birds On Road results.*

*** R/Car in Indy January 1st & 2nd ***








_Vintage Trans Am_








_1st.Bob Peterson, 2nd.Matt Delgiudice, 3rd.Phil Zimmerman
Bob Peterson/TQ (28 Laps)_

_Hard Charger Award_








_Max Cramer...Max ran the first heat with a 17.5 in the 13.5 TC class and he and his Pop decided to move him over to VTA.Max started the second round with the third group(slowest of the VTA's) and worked his way up.He qualified for the B main...finished 2nd in the B and bumped to the A Main.
Max and father(Scot Cramer)decided to let the third place car bump since he was running a litle different set up._

_RCGT_








_1st.Greg Hallenbeck, 2nd.Steve Martin, 3rd.Brian Smith
Greg Hallenbeck/TQ (41 Laps)_

_13.5 Touring Car_








_1st.Cody Woods, 2nd.Greg Hallenbeck, 3rd.Matt Delgiudice
Cody Woods/TQ (37 Laps)_

_12th Scale_








_1st.Ken Miller, 2nd.Phil Zimmerman, 3rd.Steve Dunn
Ken Miller/TQ(52 Laps)_


----------



## smokefan

I am fine with whatever gets decided. On the motor thing I have to to buy or exchange so there is going to be a period where we won't be able to race, we only race VTA.
As far as the speedo or the speeds I wouldn't mind if we possibly started looking at slowing the VTA cars down now. That way it will start getting guys thinking of the slower speeds now. Just my .02


----------



## Kevin Cole

Moving forward with VTA...

-As guys start preparing for the 2010 rules we will make a separate 2010 VTA class.
-The VTA rules we started this season with will stay the same...we will just have two separate classes before long(as guys start/want to switch over).
-Next season we will follow national VTA rules as they are written by the VTA officials. 

Other On Road Classes...
-All class rules will stay the same unless the drivers agree as a group to make a change.


----------



## mattd

Thanks for having us Kevin we had a great time yesturday. You have a topnotch facility there.


----------



## Miller Time

Kevin Cole said:


> Moving forward with VTA...
> 
> -As guys start preparing for the 2010 rules we will make a separate 2010 VTA class.
> -The VTA rules we started this season with will stay the same...we will just have two separate classes before long(as guys start/want to switch over).
> -Next season we will follow national VTA rules as they are written by the VTA officials.
> 
> Other On Road Classes...
> -All class rules will stay the same unless the drivers agree as a group to make a change.


Those are superb executive decisions :thumbsup: 
Who's up for 1/12 this Sunday. I'm thinking I might keep my drive short and hit RCar and am talking to Phil about doing the same.


----------



## onefastdude

Kevin Cole said:


> *T.M.Racing Tires First Annual Prelude to the Birds On Road results.*
> 
> *** R/Car in Indy January 1st & 2nd ***
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Vintage Trans Am_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _1st.Bob Peterson, 2nd.Matt Delgiudice, 3rd.Phil Zimmerman_
> _Bob Peterson/TQ (28 Laps)_
> 
> _Hard Charger Award_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Max Cramer...Max ran the first heat with a 17.5 in the 13.5 TC class and he and his Pop decided to move him over to VTA.Max started the second round with the third group(slowest of the VTA's) and worked his way up.He qualified for the B main...finished 2nd in the B and bumped to the A Main._
> _Max and father(Scot Cramer)decided to let the third place car bump since he was running a litle different set up._
> 
> _RCGT_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _1st.Greg Hallenbeck, 2nd.Steve Martin, 3rd.Brian Smith_
> _Greg Hallenbeck/TQ (41 Laps)_
> 
> _13.5 Touring Car_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _1st.Cody Woods, 2nd.Greg Hallenbeck, 3rd.Matt Delgiudice_
> _Cody Woods/TQ (37 Laps)_
> 
> _12th Scale_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _1st.Ken Miller, 2nd.Phil Zimmerman, 3rd.Steve Dunn_
> _Ken Miller/TQ(52 Laps)_


Good job guys.


----------



## Xevias

My Tekin VTA car has 0* on the motor (SS) with 30* boost. No Turbo.

I only pulled about 1' on Woods with his LRP on the straight. I was at 4.45 FDR. After adjusting my drag brakes, I could zero in on a corner speed without going in too hot or braking too much. There were several other cars that had more top speed down the straight than I.

The 25.5 stators for the Ballistic might be available soon, but the 25.5 SS will take a while to produce. Rumor has it that the Novak trade in program must stay within the family - no SS for Ballistic.

Think about concentrating on the timing instead of the new motors for your carpet season. There will be pleanty of time to switch to the 25.5 over the summer. Maybe try the 21.5 with no timing advance for the Tekins and profile #1 for the LRPs and see what shakes out.

You guys will save a lot of time and money not searching for that new 25.5 FDR - let other people do that work for you in August.


----------



## JWright

wlpjr2 said:


> I don't have anything used currently, I have the Onyx 230 for $80 (tax included), i'm trying to find a supplier for the Thunder AC6.


Thanks for the info. The more I read I seem to like the AC6, despite being obviously Chineese made. I think it is has alot of features and the USB comm port sounds like a great way of comparing batteries. I still remeber the old days of discharging Cad's with a stringer of bulbs, stopwatch, and a multimeter. I couldn't afford a smart charger back then. Best charger I ever had was a Tekin BC100L and I blew it sky high in a moment of stupidity.


----------



## wurthusa

JWright said:


> Thanks for the info. The more I read I seem to like the AC6, despite being obviously Chineese made. I think it is has alot of features and the USB comm port sounds like a great way of comparing batteries. I still remeber the old days of discharging Cad's with a stringer of bulbs, stopwatch, and a multimeter. I couldn't afford a smart charger back then. Best charger I ever had was a Tekin BC100L and I blew it sky high in a moment of stupidity.


You really can't go wrong with the AC6. For lipo noobs like myself, it has a failsafe to make sure you aren't overcharging your batteries and creating a fire hazard.


----------



## qbr racing

*vta*

here is my dilema.

I have everything needed to run vta as it stands now. But when the rules change I would have to buy a new speed controller and motor and figurine to go in my car. I really like the vta class and would like to run that class. Sounds like that would not be a problem at your track as of right now. My other option since I have a 17.5 motor I could run a gt class or touring car class also. 
Thanks,
Brian


----------



## trerc

qbr racing said:


> here is my dilema.
> 
> I have everything needed to run vta as it stands now. But when the rules change I would have to buy a new speed controller and motor and figurine to go in my car. I really like the vta class and would like to run that class. Sounds like that would not be a problem at your track as of right now. My other option since I have a 17.5 motor I could run a gt class or touring car class also.
> Thanks,
> Brian


PM Brian


----------



## nutz4rc

If you have a Novak 17.5 you can always use the Novak trade up option to get the new 25.5 when it is available. Right now must tracks have let the rules stand since they don't go into place until 9/2010.


----------



## cwoods34

As soon as a 25.5 SS becomes available through Novak for swapping I will have a 2010 VTA car. I already have a GTB but I don't want to put it in until I get the new motor. I like the LRP a lot more and I'm going to run it as long as I can. 

Oh yeah, I'd still need a driver figure...... would the cockpit/battery covers from the Losi 1/10 Sprint's work? It's effectively just a helmet and driver mounted to a rectangle piece of Lexan. If anyone with a Sprint can verify that it will work we could see if Bill can stock just that piece. If it's not available by itself, though, I'm not going to buy an entire Sprint body.

Of course, the complete interior trays that Scottrik posted on RC Tech are pretty freakin' sweet......


----------



## wurthusa

cwoods34 said:


> As soon as a 25.5 SS becomes available through Novak for swapping I will have a 2010 VTA car. I already have a GTB but I don't want to put it in until I get the new motor. I like the LRP a lot more and I'm going to run it as long as I can.
> 
> Oh yeah, I'd still need a driver figure...... would the cockpit/battery covers from the Losi 1/10 Sprint's work? It's effectively just a helmet and driver mounted to a rectangle piece of Lexan. If anyone with a Sprint can verify that it will work we could see if Bill can stock just that piece. If it's not available by itself, though, I'm not going to buy an entire Sprint body.
> 
> Of course, the complete interior trays that Scottrik posted on RC Tech are pretty freakin' sweet......



I'm pretty sure you can't just buy the helmet. I'm probably going to cut that part out of my car though so you can just have mine.


----------



## trerc

Mcallister also make a sprint cockpit. I know Pennington has some Mcallister stuff on the wall in the shop so perhaps he deals with Gary? I'm not crazy about the whole driver thing anyway, maybe that could be optional...

Anyway, If you scroll down you'll see it Part # 419

http://www.mcallisterracing.com/racing/page10.html


----------



## Kevin Cole

We will strictly adhere to the new VTA rules when the time comes...including the driver figure.

Pennington's does sell McAllister products...and Gary is a friend of both mine and Bill's.

I personally would like to see some creativity with the drivers figures...perhaps GI Joe with the Kung Fu grip is in order with the way you guys bang each other around.


----------



## cwoods34

I was thinking Stretch Armstrong with the arms hanging out both windows......

DRAG BRAKE!


----------



## smokefan

cwoods34 said:


> I was thinking Stretch Armstrong with the arms hanging out both windows......
> 
> DRAG BRAKE!


ROFLMAO:thumbsup:

BTW Kyle and I will be making the switch as soon as the motors are available. I have my GTB to stick back in my car and then I will decide if I am going to sell the RS and my hotwire.


----------



## dragrace

Miller Time said:


> Those are superb executive decisions :thumbsup:
> Who's up for 1/12 this Sunday. I'm thinking I might keep my drive short and hit RCar and am talking to Phil about doing the same.


I'll run Sunday Ken with some kind of car. I threw the R5 and R5.1 in the trash when I got home. Servo, Speed Control, Tires and everything as hard as I could in the trash. Then I jumped in the can and jumped up and down until the frustration was gone.

Steve Dunn


----------



## cwoods34

Well GEEZ man I would've given ya $20 or something for it.


----------



## smokefan

FYI the 25.5 Ballistic armatures are available now from Novak and from what I was told 25.5 SS motors should be available in a couple wks. And Novak's site should be updated by the end of the Wk. for the VTA items.


----------



## Miller Time

dragrace said:


> I'll run Sunday Ken with some kind of car. I threw the R5 and R5.1 in the trash when I got home. Servo, Speed Control, Tires and everything as hard as I could in the trash. Then I jumped in the can and jumped up and down until the frustration was gone.
> 
> Steve Dunn


No problem, I have another Gen X and a few Speedmerchant 1/12's so finding you something should not be a problem. Phil is thinking about coming down as well.


----------



## wurthusa

dragrace said:


> I threw the R5 and R5.1 in the trash when I got home. Servo, Speed Control, Tires and everything as hard as I could in the trash. Then I jumped in the can and jumped up and down until the frustration was gone.
> 
> Steve Dunn


----------



## rockin_bob13

*Change*

I suggest you guys quit jumpin on the new rules so fast. The new motor has been reported to be .2 sec slower per lap than what we have now. Do you want to spend $130 now to be .2 slower than you are now. The fast guys will be .2 sec slower than they are now. The slow guys will be .2 sec slower than they are now. 

It all stays the same. If you're fast, you'll be fast, if you're slow, you'll be slower. 

This is not the "Great Equalizer". Rules take effect in the fall. Who knows what changes may be made between now and then. Quit jumpin the gun. The stuff ain't even made yet. The early bathches will will be junk, the later batches better. What do you want to spend your money on, early or late? And which of the 3 speedos? 

Quit gettin yer panties in a bunch.


Whenever I've seen rule changes mid season, the class splits and attendance falls off. I suggest to never make rule changes mid season.


----------



## trerc

RobK had reported that the new motor ESC combo was .5 off what a juiced 21.5 is and that's on a 60' track. I find that hard to believe as I have seen that kinda difference in boosted cars vs non boosted cars both running 21.5s. I think the difference will be pretty significant. Time will tell...


----------



## Xevias

I was present for some of the testing and drove a 25.5 car for a heat.

The car was on LRP profile #6, FRD 3.6, and was driven by the smoothest wheelman I've ever seen. His lap times were equal to mine with my Tekin 0* motor, 30* ESC at 4.6 FDR. He also tested the 25.5 that day with 0* timing and his times were almost identical to the #6 profile. When I drove the car, I was about .5 -.8 seconds off my Tekin times.

The track was about 120' x 50'.

If I had more time with the car, I could have shaved off some more time - I'm guessing it would only be about .3 - .5 seconds slower.

The lap times are misleading though. The car was easier to drive. There was almost no punch so you never over-drove into the corners. You also had to set up a couple corners to maximize your straight speed. The 25.5 motor at 0* is going to eliminate that "point-and-shoot" drive style and make you set up corners and passing. Also note that with the 25.5 I was at full throttle through 95% of the track - almost like running the opposite of a slot car.

I doubt the test car was up to 1550 grams either.

It's a shame that none of the testing included B or C main drivers. I fear that they could drop up to 2-3 seconds a lap making the speed disparity even larger. To counter that, I feel that The Spirit of VTA should include a strong effort from the A main guys to educate and help others become competative.

I'm convinced with the new rules the cars will be a blast to drive. I also think that with more cars going about the same speed, you will see a lot more races being determined by the speed of marshals instead of the drivers.


----------



## PDK RACING

*25.5 test found on forum*

For anyone who is interested, I did some testing this past weekend with a novak 25.5 ballistic motor, this motor could be a possible solution to slowing the TA class down a bit. To keep everything constant I used the same car, battery, tires, fdr etc. to keep the results fair. In the first qualifer I left the speedo (spx) where I usually run it with a 21.5, setting 7. After a 6 minute qualifer the motor came off at 139 degrees and my average lap times compared to the 21.5 were .4 to .5 tenths slower, good starting point but in my opinion still to fast. Bob Peterson drove the second qualifer and once he adjusted to my car he had similar results and about the same motor temperature. For the third qualifer I put the speedo at setting 1, as little timing as possible and the lap times were .7 to .8 tenths slower than the 21.5, motor temp was 125, now we are getting somewhere! For the main I put the timing back in the speedo, setting 7, the car was good for 6 1/2 minutes and then started to fade due to motor temp, came off at 175. I am sure that a fdr change would correct this problem but the bigger picture I think is to eliminate the timing. More testing to come in the following weeks. I have the 25.5 stator, so if anyone with a novak ballistic would like to try the motor for themselves just let me or Rob King know. 
I know that Rob King has taken alot of heat on the internet from many keyboard warriors and for what my input is worth he is trying to do the right thing. I am not here to argue with anyone nor will I, but consider the big picture and what he is trying to do.The true backbone of this class is to attract new comers to the hobby and keep the cars at a controlable speed so one can sharpen his or her skills, slowing the cars down will not only do this but also lower the cost for someone to be competitive. I dont race much TA anymore so I am not trying to stand on a soapbox, but before he takes more heat than he already has consider the many options if TA is to slow. For many of us racing RCGT is a option to go faster and the only cost from your current TA set-up would be a body, tires and wheels and a 17.5. There are many options besides RCGT, it was just something that I wanted to point out.
I think that the real benefit of slowing the cars down will be that chassis set-up becomes even more important than ever, once again teaching people of all skill levels the importance of making the car efficient and fast in the corners which as any experienced racer knows is where the race is won. I hope I have not upset anyone, that is the last thing I am trying to do, this class has done many great things for our hobby and I think Rob King is only trying to make it better for everyone!

Good racing to all,

Kris Poloncak


----------



## rockin_bob13

*Time*

Don't get me wrong, I'm all for going to the new specs, motor/speedo,(except for the head). I'm just not for jumping the gun mid season. The fall season start sounds like the good plan.


----------



## JonnySocko

Kevin,

Will there be racing this weekend per normal? I only ask since the Novak race is this week also. I didn't know if any of the locals were heading up there for the race. I will not be attending the Novak so I thought I'd try to come over to Indy for some practice before Snowbirds. You have PM also.

Mr. Dunn,

What happened? You threw your 1/12 cars in the trash?!! Wow!

Rick


----------



## PDK RACING

rockin_bob13 said:


> Don't get me wrong, I'm all for going to the new specs, motor/speedo,(except for the head). I'm just not for jumping the gun mid season. The fall season start sounds like the good plan.


I am with ya 100% bob in fact i ment to ask ya when you where going to make the change, for the outdoor season. Myself I do not see the racing getting any closer. Last time out at the rug the a main was 1st 37 laps 2nd thru fifth was 36 laps. What about slash class. I bet they all do not finnish on the same lap. If all cars where the same all you would have to do is make your car real wide and take the win. I do not agree with the new rules so time to make a change to rcgt..:wave:


----------



## Kevin Cole

JonnySocko said:


> Kevin,
> 
> Will there be racing this weekend per normal? I only ask since the Novak race is this week also. I didn't know if any of the locals were heading up there for the race. I will not be attending the Novak so I thought I'd try to come over to Indy for some practice before Snowbirds. You have PM also.
> 
> Mr. Dunn,
> 
> What happened? You threw your 1/12 cars in the trash?!! Wow!
> 
> Rick


We will be open & running this weekend(Sat.&Sun.)...

As a matter of fact the doors will open this Sunday at 6am.

We have a local morning show broadcasting from 7am-9am...and we have a 3minutes spot every 15minutes on the show.
Racing will start at 1pm...but I would like to have as many cars/guys there as possible for the show.


----------



## cwoods34

6 AM? I might be getting to bed about that time!

Personally, it won't bother me a bit driving a 2010 VTA car with everyone else regardless if they have switched yet. Like I've said before, I only drive it because the cars look badass and it's fun. When I'm on the track with a few buddies it's a blast to do a little nudgin' and cutting each other off in the turns. It's all about fun for me. So if I lose a lap or two off my normal time because I'm running the 2010 ruling, so be it. But that's just me.

If I want to worry about laptimes and horsepower I put the 13.5 back on the track.


----------



## smokefan

I will switch when I get 2 motors if that is 2wks or 2 months, the rules aren't going to change to something different. I am with Mr. Woods these cars are cool and fun to race. Hell I ain't fast anyway but I think my car looks good though LOL


----------



## JonnySocko

Kevin Cole said:


> We will be open & running this weekend(Sat.&Sun.)...
> 
> As a matter of fact the doors will open this Sunday at 6am.
> 
> We have a local moring show broadcasting from 7am-9am...and we have a 3minutes spot every 15minutes on the show.
> Racing will start at 1pm...but I would like to have as many cars/guys there as possible for the show.


Excellent. 6 will be a little early for me given the drive and time difference but I'll try to get there as early as possible.

Cody,
I'll bring that chassis I told you about. You know you want it!

Rick


----------



## Miller Time

JonnySocko said:


> Excellent. 6 will be a little early for me given the drive and time difference but I'll try to get there as early as possible.
> 
> Cody,
> I'll bring that chassis I told you about. You know you want it!
> 
> Rick


Time Difference?? Where you coming from?


----------



## wurthusa

Miller Time said:


> Time Difference?? Where you coming from?


Mars I believe.


----------



## Lugnutz

Anybody going to run 13.5 rubber this Sunday?


----------



## Miller Time

wurthusa said:


> Mars I believe.


No way, I'd have bumped into him there:freak:


----------



## Crptracer

Lugnutz said:


> Anybody going to run 13.5 rubber this Sunday?


I am gonna try....


----------



## Lugnutz

Crptracer said:


> I am gonna try....


Wrong answer. The correct answer would be.......i'll be there.


----------



## cwoods34

I'll be there for 13.5 too, gonna see if I can get the tires to shred off the rims with this new Tekin stuff......

I may get there at 6 just to play with the new HotWire :hat:


----------



## j21moss

hmm. might have to get up early and check it out. might have to bring something that turns right


----------



## Kevin Cole

Looks like we could have quite bit of snow Thursday/Thursday evening.

I'll keep everyone updated on here about racing Thursday night.

Stay Tuned.


----------



## fselzer

Kevin Cole said:


> We will be open & running this weekend(Sat.&Sun.)...
> 
> As a matter of fact the doors will open this Sunday at 6am.
> 
> We have a local morning show broadcasting from 7am-9am...and we have a 3minutes spot every 15minutes on the show.
> Racing will start at 1pm...but I would like to have as many cars/guys there as possible for the show.


Dick Wolfsie from WISH-TV will be at R/CAR to do the Sunday morning show.

If you want to be on TV make sure to show up around 7:00 a.m. Let's have a good turnout.


----------



## Crptracer

fselzer said:


> Dick Wolfsie from WISH-TV will be at R/CAR to do the Sunday morning show.
> 
> If you want to be on TV make sure to show up around 7:00 a.m. Let's have a good turnout.


 So thats why Kevin is posting weather reports...He's tryin to become a weather man....Keep practin Kev you never know....I am gonna try to be there for sure...


----------



## JonnySocko

Miller Time said:


> Time Difference?? Where you coming from?





wurthusa said:


> Mars I believe.





Miller Time said:


> No way, I'd have bumped into him there:freak:


Illinois actually, that is, when I'm not on Mars.


----------



## JonnySocko

cwoods34 said:


> I'll be there for 13.5 too, gonna see if I can get the tires to shred off the rims with this new Tekin stuff......
> 
> I may get there at 6 just to play with the new HotWire :hat:


Try not to blow past me too bad when you get it set up, I'm still using my SXX. :tongue:


----------



## j21moss

I'll think I will bring a Indy Car on Sunday and play around or bring the Cudavette VTA out for a spin


----------



## wlpjr2

Due to the weather coming in, R/Car will not be open for practice tonight. Stay tuned tomorrow for updates, hopefully enough people can get out to race!


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

I'm putting together a second VTA chassis for my son to run. Or, I'll give him mine and I'll run this new one. I was going to just go with the 27 turn stock motor with (4) 4200 NiMH batteries until September. We'll get Novak 25.5's then if we are still into it hot and heavy. 

Looking at the new 2010 rules, do you have to also run lipo batteries? I don't see any mention of NiMH batteries anymore in the rules. At HCRC, where we run electric T4's and Slashes off-road, he still places well with NiMH batteries. (we won't talk about my driving...) 

So, for now I dont' want to have to invest in new chargers and lipos. Maybe the new rules just do not mention NiMH because they consider NiMH batteries to be ancient history and only bozos use them?

Signed, 

Bozo


----------



## trerc

IndyHobbies.com said:


> I'm putting together a second VTA chassis for my son to run. Or, I'll give him mine and I'll run this new one. I was going to just go with the 27 turn stock motor with (4) 4200 NiMH batteries until September. We'll get Novak 25.5's then if we are still into it hot and heavy.
> 
> Looking at the new 2010 rules, do you have to also run lipo batteries? I don't see any mention of NiMH batteries anymore in the rules. At HCRC, where we run electric T4's and Slashes off-road, he still places well with NiMH batteries. (we won't talk about my driving...)
> 
> So, for now I dont' want to have to invest in new chargers and lipos. Maybe the new rules just do not mention NiMH because they consider NiMH batteries to be ancient history and only bozos use them?
> 
> Signed,
> 
> Bozo


Yes under the new rules it will be LiPo only. I will say that the initial investment may seem like quite a bit but you will save a fortune in the long run. A good lipo pack that's treated properly (charged at proper charge rate and not run below cut voltage) will last a VERY long time in a VTA car. Not to mention you can use the same pack over and over again, very different from round cells.


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

trerc said:


> Yes under the new rules it will be LiPo only. I will say that the initial investment may seem like quite a bit but you will save a fortune in the long run. A good lipo pack that's treated properly (charged at proper charge rate and not run below cut voltage) will last a VERY long time in a VTA car. Not to mention you can use the same pack over and over again, very different from round cells.


I know that...you are correct if I was starting from scratch. But, I just spent $150 on chargers last summer and most of my 4200ma packs I'm getting for free or near free from guys switching to lipos. Bargain.

The other problem I have is just me. I'm into r/c airplanes and boats too. So, my hobby dollars get thin. R/C racing is a blast, but definately more expensive than other aspects of RC in my experience. So, I've got to watch the Hip National Bank.

Thanks for the response!

Scott


----------



## trerc

No problem Scott, You have plenty of time to get ready for the fall. Don't forget it's always easy to pick things up used and save some money too. Plenty of lipos that won't work for the hardcore guys work just fine for the VTA guys. I bought my first Thunderpower lipo used a little over a year ago for $60 and have raced it nearly every weekend since and it's still going strong. :thumbsup:


----------



## JCarr20142

Hi, thinking about comming over from Dayton to check you guys out. Are you still running a practice program on wendsdays and what time are you open? Thanks for the info.
:wave:


----------



## wlpjr2

We open at 3pm on Wed for practice and at 1pm on Thur for racing.


----------



## Kevin Cole

_Very limited program tonight.


Bill will be there in the hobby shop if anyone needs some parts.He will let people that show up(if anyone does) practice for the normal $5 fee.
If enough show up to race(3 or more per class)he'll give me a call and I'll help him set up some mock races for the same cost as practice.

Bill lives fairly close and has a sweet Chevy truck to make his way through this weather.I live almost an hour away...so I will not be there this evening._


----------



## jason crist

Your he only reason I show up there to race.......
Oh wait I thought this was 
Floyed I was talking to 
never mind 
lol......


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

trerc said:


> Yes under the new rules it will be LiPo only.


Before I'd asked the question here on this forum I'd sent a email to the USVTA site "contact us" spot to ask the same question. Their response this morning was: 

_"There's no rules for Nimh because 99% of the guys use lipo. Locally, I'm sure nobody will have a problem with it, especially if it's a kid starting out. 

These are the national rules, which are there for consistency. ROAR rules are the same way, people know them, but also tweak some things or ignore some things for their own purposes. At the same time, you know what to expect at the ROAR nats. It's a similar idea.

Just hash it out with the race director where you race. I almost guarantee it will not be a problem."_

So, that makes sense. I'm the 1% weirdo still using NiMH! 

LOL, story of my life!


----------



## Kevin Cole

I (being the race director/track manager) will work something out for this type of situation for weekly club races.

If & when we host a USVTA sanctioned race...racers will need to adhere to their rules package.

*We'll work something out Scott


----------



## Crptracer

Kevin...Are there any plans for another event?


----------



## Lugnutz

Every Sunday is an event with Kevin.


----------



## JonnySocko

Lugnutz said:


> Every Sunday is an event with Kevin.


I second that. Hopefully I'll be there this Sunday. Got some testing to do before Snowbirds.

Rick


----------



## JWright

*Car Brulee'*



IndyHobbies.com said:


> I'm putting together a second VTA chassis for my son to run. Or, I'll give him mine and I'll run this new one. I was going to just go with the 27 turn stock motor with (4) 4200 NiMH batteries until September. We'll get Novak 25.5's then if we are still into it hot and heavy.


Don't feel bad about running a 27 turn and a 4 cell, I'll be right along with you. 

Turns out the "real good" deal I scored on the "twin" car wasn't so great. The chassis smells like Radio Shack burnt down. The Servo was burnt along with the speed control being it's neighbor. the 21.5 SS motor has a weak field from being overheated and I am sure that's why the speed control was fried, could be too tall of gear but that is probally hard to do with a TC3 due to gearing. I wouldn't even complain about it if the guy said "I fried my speed control" at any time. It's sad when people sell junk and think it's the next guys problem. I just hope this Lipo isn't junk as well, I'll know when my charger comes in.

I need to call Novak back and ask when the 25.5 will be availible in SS series as I may switch over sooner than I planned. I know the fresh "revenge" stock I have will get me through a few fun days.


----------



## Kevin Cole

Crptracer said:


> Kevin...Are there any plans for another event?


We will have/host at least one large race a month...so stay tuned.

The next big race for the on road crew will be Feb.21...one week after Valentines day(which we will be closed on).


More details coming soon...it will be a money race(hint hint).

Also look for individual class point series starting in mid January.


----------



## cwoods34

A money race huh..... as in we pay money to race and you make a big profit?

EVERY Sunday should be a large race. They should just hold Snowbirds here.... except that you couldn't call it Snowbirds anymore given the geographical location. 

R/CAR WORLD CHAMPIONSHIP......


----------



## Kevin Cole

The track is a long way from getting out of the red...so the big profit you mention does not exist.

Keeping it 65 degrees and the other utilities are quite costly.

I just hope the on road crowd starts picking up...right now the attendance has been disappointing from them.

Wednesday & Thursdays are killing us...if things don't pick up there the oval guys might end up with extra days.
Sundays have been alright...but not near what they could be if everyone would come out.


----------



## qbr racing

*thats gonna cost ya*



trerc said:


> I bought my first Thunderpower lipo used a little over a year ago for $60 and have raced it nearly every weekend since and it's still going strong. :thumbsup:


Dont you know you should never brag about how good something is going.
Have a good weekend. Do you have a blade for that cement truck?
Later,
Brian


----------



## scottman2007

Any decent turn out for the F1 cars on sunday???


----------



## trerc

qbr racing said:


> Dont you know you should never brag about how good something is going.
> Have a good weekend. Do you have a blade for that cement truck?
> Later,
> Brian



I haven't been in a mixer since before Christmas, I'm on my welcome break :thumbsup:

You should come out sometime, I'll let you run my lipo


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

JWright said:


> Don't feel bad about running a 27 turn and a 4 cell, I'll be right along with you.
> 
> Turns out the "real good" deal I scored on the "twin" car wasn't so great. The chassis smells like Radio Shack burnt down. The Servo was burnt along with the speed control being it's neighbor. the 21.5 SS motor has a weak field from being overheated and I am sure that's why the speed control was fried,


Sorry to hear that Jerry. Hope you leave him negative feedback on eBay!!!


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

Kevin Cole said:


> The track is a long way from getting out of the red...so the big profit you mention does not exist.
> 
> Keeping it 65 degrees and the other utilities are quite costly.
> 
> I just hope the on road crowd starts picking up...right now the attendance has been disappointing from them.
> 
> Wednesday & Thursdays are killing us...if things don't pick up there the oval guys might end up with extra days.
> Sundays have been alright...but not near what they could be if everyone would come out.


I think there's a lot of people who don't know you exist still. Not sure what the solution is other than to get the word out in forum.


----------



## smokefan

Kevin, Kyle and I will support R/Car as much as we can on Sundays. I can't do any racing during the wk due to my job so I can't help ya there. We Both feel that you run a 1st class place and we enjoy the atmosphere and the GREAT Group of guys.


----------



## JCarr20142

wlpjr2 said:


> We open at 3pm on Wed for practice and at 1pm on Thur for racing.


Thank you, so do the doors open at 11 and racing is at 1 on thurs or are the hours listed wrong on the website? Sorry for bugging ya just trying to plan my vac time around a couple points of interest.


----------



## JonnySocko

Kevin, 

You have PM.

JCarr,

I don't work there but as I remember, Wed. doors open at 3 for open practice till close. Thurs. doors open at 1 for practice and racing starts at 7 I think.

Rick


----------



## JCarr20142

Thanks Johnny, also the only rubber tc class you guys run is rcgt? 13.5 is foam only? Tekin esc's are limited to v200 in all classes correct?


----------



## trerc

JCarr20142 said:


> Thanks Johnny, also the only rubber tc class you guys run is rcgt? 13.5 is foam only? Tekin esc's are limited to v200 in all classes correct?


VTA, RCGT and 13.5. Foam runs when enough show up to run it but typically 13.5 is rubber class .The new Tekin software has been banned for use in VTA but to my understanding will soon be a topic for debate in the other classes


----------



## JCarr20142

Thanks, website says 13.5 foam but seemed like a lot of guys are running rubber. I just wanted to have my ducks in a row before making the trip.:thumbsup: If things work out I'm looking to come over there with a buddy about mid Feb. Thanks for the info.


----------



## cwoods34

Right now it's 13.5 rubber, VTA, and RCGT. All 3 classes are having good turnouts. VTA will ALWAYS have enough, RCGT averages 5-8, and 13.5 rubber usually has enough for a heat (3-6). The newest Tekin is only banned in VTA.


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

Codeword, you running this Sunday? I'm hoping to have some of the changes made to my VTA blue basher. I called it a blue camaro before, but after I ran it last weekend, its now the blue basher. 

I noticed when cars hit the wall near Kevin's tower, they make one heck of a WHUMP!

:drunk:


----------



## cwoods34

I'll be there Sunday with VTA and 13.5 landmissile......

You should've raced BEFORE they put those barriers against the pit tables. I had more than a few cars go flying between my legs into the pit area!


----------



## JWright

IndyHobbies.com said:


> Sorry to hear that Jerry. Hope you leave him negative feedback on eBay!!!


Naw, I'm too much of a candy-butt to leave anyone bad feedback even if things are misleading. If someone plain out rips me off, I will then. Just the nature of dealing with used stuff sold semi-anonamously. I am sure he will get what he gives eventually. God has a great way of dealing cards in the long run.


----------



## JWright

Thanks for your help tonight Bill! I kept saying "**************" and giggling like a school girl all the way home.

Jerry


----------



## Kevin Cole

cwoods34 said:


> The newest Tekin is only banned in VTA.


Not true...the new software has not been approved for any class yet.

Each class will discuss it and decide as a group.

The oval program is not allowing it until April1st.

I'm not a big fan of mid season changes and will need to be convinced by the majority of the racers to do different.


----------



## cwoods34

Well, considering everyone in 13.5 uses Tekin I just assumed it would be allowed..... my apologies! I suppose we'll have a class vote on it tomorrow?


----------



## indy-25

Is anyone looking for a lipo charger? I going to try and stop by tomorrow to check the track out and I have a charger I would like to move. $40 does up to 5 amps or 50 watts built in balancer.


----------



## JWright

indy-25 said:


> Is anyone looking for a lipo charger? I going to try and stop by tomorrow to check the track out and I have a charger I would like to move. $40 does up to 5 amps or 50 watts built in balancer.


I know a guy who may be interested. ME! I will be at the track tomorrow at least to watch and practice before racing. I'll PM ya about it.


----------



## indy-25

pm'ed you.


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

I was able to get another car put together for VTA this week for my son. Its 27 turn with 4 cell NIMH. So, we'll see how it does today. He had me paint it like a Camaro on his _Need for Speed _PS2 game. Turned out pretty close, so he's a happy camper. See you guys this afternoon. I'll be the one who keeps hitting the wall again probably.  I've installed a better radio and tightened everything up so hopefully my car will be a bit more predictable.


----------



## Lugnutz

Good racing today. Great run program again Kevin. Best race today was in RCGT between Steve Martin and Brian Smith. That was great to watch. Congrats Steve on the TQ and win!! :thumbsup:


----------



## Crptracer

2nd that .....Great time.....A+++ program.....Plus was fun to be on T.V now I am a star and am looking forward to all the roles I will be presented on monday!....


----------



## j21moss

Yep. It sure was great to be on TV...and for the 1st time without Hollywood Mach..LOL Had fun being there today seeing some ole friend's.. Steve Riddle,Z-Man.Greg,Crpracer,Greg Powell..like ole time's again!!!

I was already asked for an Autograph..:wave:

just watch out for the paparazzi!!!! LOL


----------



## Kevin Cole

> I was already asked for an Autograph..:wave:


Too bad it was your early bird voucher to get your senior citizen discount for brunch.


----------



## Lugnutz

I stole some parts from Crptracer and Cody and can be found on ebay right now. Get your souvenirs now!!! :lol: If you buy now I can get the stuff signed for a extra $49.95 Its great knowing "Movie Stars"


----------



## rockin_bob13

*How About?*

How about that Steve takin' the heat from Smith. Good Job! Good job!


----------



## indy-25

Anyone have a used tc5r? I'm thinking of trying onroad again.


----------



## j21moss

Kevin Cole said:


> Too bad it was your early bird voucher to get your senior citizen discount for brunch.


I'll share with ya!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## JWright

Great time, I enjoyed my first time out VTA racing. If I had it the way I planned I would have had some practive time in earlier in the week before today. 
Special thanks to Ken Miller and Brian Smith for the tuning advise.:thumbsup:

Extra special thanks to Bill for charging my batteries today. Of course he wouldn't have had to if his suppliers could keep up with his sales.:tongue:


----------



## Lugnutz

indy-25 said:


> Anyone have a used tc5r? I'm thinking of trying onroad again.


Chuck in Indy (Chuck Ray) has one he is selling.


----------



## trerc

indy-25 said:


> Anyone have a used tc5r? I'm thinking of trying onroad again.





Lugnutz said:


> Chuck in Indy (Chuck Ray) has one he is selling.


Would be a GREAT car to have, Chuck takes excellent care of all his stuff :thumbsup:


----------



## JonnySocko

Great time yesterday, too bad I had the TQ 'jinx' in both classes! :lol:

And yes, Kevin, I made it home in my uber cheep car.  Ran great all the way back, good mileage too.

Rick


----------



## wacko1jr

I really enjoyed rcgt. It was my first time running it. Not bad for and old tc3


----------



## Crptracer

If anyone who visits this thread and you have not been to the "Big Rug" even if its just to take a look! You are missing out on one of the best places to race,practice or just to watch races...Kevin,Floyd and all the rest do an A++ job all the way around...Come out and join us you will not regret it....Remember without our support tracks and hobby shops fail....So come out have some food...Thats right food on-site....and enjoy....It is worth the trip...


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

Crptracer said:


> If anyone who visits this thread and you have not been to the "Big Rug" even if its just to take a look! You are missing out on one of the best places to race,practice or just to watch races...Kevin,Floyd and all the rest do an A++ job all the way around...Come out and join us you will not regret it....Remember without our support tracks and hobby shops fail....So come out have some food...Thats right food on-site....and enjoy....It is worth the trip...


I agree 100%. My son and I had a great time yesterday. We raced, ate good food, bought some stuff at the hobby shop and raced some more. I especially liked Kevin's driver's meeting. He's explained that R/Car is a family place, and he intends to keep it that way. I sure appreciate it, and I know many others do too.


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

Crptracer said:


> Plus was fun to be on T.V now I am a star and am looking forward to all the roles I will be presented on monday!....


Did any of you get it on tape? I spaced it. Even had it on my calendar. We posted a segment of an interview on YouTube for another group I'm a part of. The TV station (Fox 59) said they don't mind at all if people put their footage on YouTube as long as they don't edit it, degrade it or mess with it. Just the straight footage. I'd like to see it!


----------



## Crptracer

IndyHobbies.com said:


> Did any of you get it on tape? I spaced it. Even had it on my calendar. We posted a segment of an interview on YouTube for another group I'm a part of. The TV station (Fox 59) said they don't mind at all if people put their footage on YouTube as long as they don't edit it, degrade it or mess with it. Just the straight footage. I'd like to see it!


 I didnt.....I dont know if there is anywhere online that it can be seen or not...


----------



## fselzer

Crptracer said:


> If anyone who visits this thread and you have not been to the "Big Rug" even if its just to take a look! You are missing out on one of the best places to race,practice or just to watch races...Kevin,Floyd and all the rest do an A++ job all the way around...Come out and join us you will not regret it....Remember without our support tracks and hobby shops fail....So come out have some food...Thats right food on-site....and enjoy....It is worth the trip...


Thank you, sir for the kudos. It couldn't happen without good people like yourself:thumbsup:


----------



## fselzer

Special thanks to Kevin and Bill for all the work that they do on a daily basis to keep the track running smoothly.


----------



## wlpjr2

Crptracer said:


> I didnt.....I dont know if there is anywhere online that it can be seen or not...


Anyone know how to get it off a DVR to post it? I'm audio/visually challenged! No smart remarks GG


----------



## Scott04C5

I'll see what I can do


----------



## Crptracer

wlpjr2 said:


> Anyone know how to get it off a DVR to post it? I'm audio/visually challenged! No smart remarks GG


 If this gets accomplished will I recieve any residual's from the number of views....I am usually paid in coffee and choclate chip cookies:tongue:....


----------



## Crptracer

It was good to see Moss.....Runnin in circle's as usual....


----------



## cwoods34

> I stole some parts from Crptracer and Cody and can be found on ebay right now. Get your souvenirs now!!! If you buy now I can get the stuff signed for a extra $49.95 Its great knowing "Movie Stars"


That's where my chargers and radio went......


----------



## j21moss

wlpjr2 said:


> Anyone know how to get it off a DVR to post it? I'm audio/visually challenged! No smart remarks GG


I have it just in case.. got 6 segments of it.. already editted


----------



## Crptracer

j21moss said:


> I have it just in case.. got 6 segments of it.. already editted


Post it....I need some Coffee and Cookies:hat:


----------



## Kevin Cole

Big props to the guys who made it out early for television coverage...as well as putting together a great lay out for the racers to run.


----------



## Crptracer

Kevin you have P.M's


----------



## wurthusa

Crptracer said:


> Kevin you have P.M's


That explains a lot!


----------



## Crptracer

wurthusa said:


> That explains a lot!


Boooo Boooo.....Thats a bad joke


----------



## Lugnutz

Kevin Cole said:


> Big props to the guys who made it out early for television coverage...as well as putting together a great lay out for the racers to run.


That lay-out was good, all but the corner that ripped the right front off my car in warm-up before the main. geeeeez...........I suck.


----------



## trerc

Marshalled your own race, damn...


----------



## JWright

Kevin Cole said:


> Big props to the guys who made it out early for television coverage...as well as putting together a great lay out for the racers to run.


I had the days mixed up so I didn't make it early. Besides, I would have just made the place look bad. Or.... you could have used me to show you support the mentally challenged as well.


----------



## Lugnutz

Kevin, did you make a ruling on the use of 203 software in RCGT?


----------



## Crptracer

Lugnutz said:


> Kevin, did you make a ruling on the use of 203 software in RCGT?


 I believe it is up to the guys that run the class to hold a vote.....VTA is a for sure no....Its posted a few pages back....

Sincerely,
Local morning TV star


Thats right :beatdeadhorse: for as long as possible


----------



## Crptracer

Lug u got a PM


----------



## Lugnutz

Crptracer said:


> I believe it is up to the guys that run the class to hold a vote.....VTA is a for sure no....Its posted a few pages back....
> 
> Sincerely,
> Local morning TV star
> 
> 
> Thats right :beatdeadhorse: for as long as possible


I didnt know if they talked about it. 

You have always been a star in my book........... burned out and falling. :tongue:


----------



## JWright

You sure can smell love in the air.:jest: That is love isn't it? Seems like the only thing I can smell is "unscented" trac compound..... **************, LOL. I still giggle when I say the name.


----------



## Crptracer

Hope Kevin is okay with me still wearin paragon....It is my favorite cologne.....


----------



## JCarr20142

JWright said:


> You sure can smell love in the air.:jest: That is love isn't it? Seems like the only thing I can smell is "unscented" trac compound..... **************, LOL. I still giggle when I say the name.


That reminds me, do you guys only use one compound? I don't remember seeing that before, and I want to be sure I have the right stuff.


----------



## Crptracer

JCarr20142 said:


> That reminds me, do you guys only use one compound? I don't remember seeing that before, and I want to be sure I have the right stuff.


 You can use any odorless compound- Jack the Gripper,Sticky Fingers or **************..


----------



## JCarr20142

Crptracer said:


> You can use any odorless compound- Jack the Gripper,Sticky Fingers or **************..


Thanks. :thumbsup:


----------



## cwoods34

I'm gonna mix all 3 and call it "Jack the Finger Muncher".


----------



## chuck in indy

Although you can't fight technology, my two cents in the whole VTA updated rules is a good thing. I ran my MI4 in VTA Sunday with an old GTB speedo, stock timing out of the box on the original 21.5 SS Novak motor with 4.3 gear ratio. The car was plenty fast, handled well, qualified 4th or 5th out of 15 or 16 racers and got me in the top 5 in the A behind 4 cars that I believe but am not 100% sure were using the Tekin speedo with all them fancy bells and whistles. The results aren't posted but the only car w/o the Tekin in front of me was Brian Smith. Although I'm still having a blast once I actually wake up, when the new rules take effect I think racing will be better and put the advantage back in the good drivers hands and allow for less mistakes. I saw a lot of the faster cars (with faster average lap times to boot) on their lids a couple times and the speed allowed for them to close the gap on the cars that were slightly slower but staying out of trouble. Thats why the Cooper class is fun because everyone pretty much has the same stuff within a 5% margin. To me, the VTA class should and was originally sold to me to be the same way and it's not but with the new rules will hopefully be close.


----------



## cwoods34

I qualified 3rd for the A with my LRP and SS, running a 4.21 and I added about 5-8* of timing to whatever the stock motor timing is, which is 30* I believe. Of course, I didn't finish well thanks to a front shock tower that was *coming off of the bulkhead! *

Must've been from that 2nd round heat where I got to play bumper cars for 5 minutes :hat:


----------



## chuck in indy

I think the finishing manufacturer order was Xray, Xray, TC5, Xray, TC3 then Schumacher if my memory serves me correct. I wish I had a copy of the results.


----------



## smokefan

Crptracer said:


> You can use any odorless compound- Jack the Gripper,Sticky Fingers or **************..


FXII also is on the approved list


----------



## indy-25

Whats the recommended tire for a tc5r in rc gt?


----------



## IndyRC_Racer

The best tires to use in RCGT are HPI part #4490 X-Pattern Radial Tire (Standard 26mm) (Pro Compound). They do not come pre-mounted.


----------



## rockin_bob13

TC 5 was second.


----------



## Xevias

Hopefully my 5-year-old Corally RDX will be in the top 3 on Sunday...


----------



## Kevin Cole

Crptracer said:


> You can use any odorless compound- Jack the Gripper,Sticky Fingers or **************..


The track is not limiting to only these three...it is any odorless traction compound(there is several other available)


----------



## trerc

Pretty much anything BUT Ground Effects

I have yet to find a truly "odorless" traction compound and over the years I have tried a bunch of them. Most odorless tracks just require that they dont smell like wintergreen is all. Any other chemical odor under the sun is perfectly legal...


----------



## cwoods34

The word "odor" suggest that the smell is offensive....... so could we use "scented" traction compound? I was gonna drip some lemon extract into my can of Jack. Or maybe orange......

If I'm gonna lose, I'm gonna smell citrusy doing it. 

Then the only thing stinky in that place would be my driving!


----------



## trerc

TC use to make some ORANGE citrus scented compound, and it was STRONG


----------



## cwoods34

Parma used to (still might) make stuff to put into your nitro tank, then the exhaust would smell like bubblegum, root beer, etc. Hmmm......

I kinda liked having the wintergreen aroma in the place....... It covered up Kevin's odor!


----------



## trerc

Fuel scents are pretty common at some indoor tracks (dirt oval). Nitro indoor is awful PERIOD, lol.


----------



## JWright

cwoods34 said:


> The word "odor" suggest that the smell is offensive....... so could we use "scented" traction compound? I was gonna drip some lemon extract into my can of Jack. Or maybe orange......
> 
> If I'm gonna lose, I'm gonna smell citrusy doing it.
> 
> Then the only thing stinky in that place would be my driving!


We are not having a stinkiest driving contest..... Mainly cause you would all loose to me! Thank goodness for walls. I actually got about 5' of air off a plow disk tonight.

Speaking of tonight.... Where all da peeps at? Support the track people, I want it to be around in the future.

Kevin sorry you had to make the excuse of going home to a good dinner to leave early. We all know it's cause I almost broke you ankle. Sorry.


----------



## Kevin Cole

No broken ankles here bro,but I did have a good dinner with the daughter & wife...which is rare since I'm at the track 6 days a week.

I agree on the support your local track deal...we had 2 guys practice and brought in $10 today.

I'm positive that will not cover the heat/electric for the night.

Like I said before,if things dont pick up on Wednesday we'll either close that day or leave the oval set up for the left turn guys to practice.


----------



## Crptracer

I was just limiting it to those 3 cause I knew Pennington's carried those 3 for sure but like Kevin said there are a few others didn't mean that those were the only ones....I am gonna miss the smell of paragon though..


----------



## Kevin Cole

*ON ROAD RACING at R/CAR
THURSDAY EVENING*

_Doors Open at 1pm
Racing Begins at 6pm_


----------



## JonnySocko

Kevin Cole said:


> No broken ankles here bro,but I did have a good dinner with the daughter & wife...which is rare since I'm at the track 6 days a week.
> 
> I agree on the support your local track deal...we had 2 guys practice and brought in $10 today.
> 
> I'm positive that will not cover the heat/electric for the night.
> 
> Like I said before,if things dont pick up on Wednesday we'll either close that day or leave the oval set up for the left turn guys to practice.


Standing on the track in the middle of sweeper is not the best thing to do though Kevin. Did I scare you? I tried to get as close as I could without hitting you a couple of times!! :tongue:

There was one other driver that showed up after you left for dinner. He was still there when I left so the track made $15 in practice fees and some parts. Still, not enough to keep the lights on. Next time I come over, bring the leftovers, I was hungry by the time I went home!

Rick


----------



## JWright

I left right after Kevin, wifey was hungry. Had El Peruto which is a great little mexican resteraunt behind the Mike's Express off Southport and Emerson. So support your track then support good Tamales (if Tim isn't at the track to whip up good grub).

I don't think I will come up tonight as I am without a LiPo charger and I just HATE to bum stuff. I am getting the car slowly tuned in and developing some ability to drive again. Last pack I ran I was actually turning some somewhat clean laps. Not fast... but clean.

I have been pitching R/C and the VTA class to all my car buddies, as many are muscle car fans, to no avail. Alot of them are even Trans Am series fans too and own 1st gen Z28's. They will drive farther to drag race at IRP (ORP) and spend $350 on a pair of drag radial but wouldn't dream of spending the same for even a ready to run touring car. I don't want to see another track falter, I have to drive 45 minutes as is. Plus this is one of the best facilities I've been to for indoor carpet thanks to the people that turns the gears.

I sure don't want to see speedo wars kill racing the way NiCads did either. I run a Havoc and even them to me have way too much tuning compared to the "old days".

I better shut up before my fat butt falls off my soap box. Plus I'm just preaching to the Choir.


----------



## chuck in indy

I'm hearing of a track 20 minutes south of Beech Grove where the 12th scale guys ran off to, any truth to this? Word has it that "supposedly" they showed back up at slots to run Wednesday but since they bailed a couple weeks back the wednesday night program was changed to Slash and SC10 trucks. There were none of the local 12th scale racers at the Rug on Sunday... Are the 12th scale guys fickle or what? Do they not like keeping company with us touring car guys and want the facility / track all to themselves? I actually bought a 12th scale in hopes to run in a week or two but I'll be damned if I'm going to spread myself even thinner with a 3rd track. What in the world am I going to do when Hobby Town starts up parking lot racing?


----------



## mike1985

Crptracer said:


> Post it....I need some Coffee and Cookies:hat:


you've moved on from brownies ?


----------



## Crptracer

mike1985 said:


> you've moved on from brownies ?


 Well no...I have to make more TV apperances for a raise like that...


----------



## cwoods34

I'd be at the track 3 days a week if my schedule allowed it and I could afford it......

Yeah during the summer you'll have to compete with Hobbytown's parking-lot race on Sundays. Not sure if you could work a schedule change out with Mr. Cordell or move our onroad to Fridays.........


----------



## IndyRC_Racer

FYI, I was running a TC3 with an HPI Mustang body this past Sunday. I was using an LRP TC Spec on profile 7.(thanks Steve Martin for the loaner). I believe that I'm running an 84/47 or 84/48 ratio for a FDR between 4.375 - 4.46. While my car wasn't the fastest car of the day, I was fast enough to set TQ in the 1st and 2nd rounds.

The only problem I've ever had with my TC3 is a bit *too much* traction when the bite comes up. Other than that, I've always been fairly competitive with the car. It has at least been fun to drive without having to buy a new car.

Since I blew up my own LRP, I'm going to be switching over to the only other good VTA speed control I have - an old GTB that I've been running in my RCGT car. I also have a Havoc and XBR that need repaired (should have paid more attention to polarity!), and I'll probably use one of those when I get them back.

VTA has probably been one of the least expensive classes I've ever run. With the 25.5 motor rule coming in Sept 2010 and not allowing wintergreen Paragon, tires should last a lot longer. Other than the initial investment of a car, tires and bodies really have been the only place I've spent money in VTA.


----------



## Crptracer

Brockstar when you gonna come and get down on da rug....13.5 rubber is callin your name


----------



## Kevin Cole

cwoods34 said:


> I'd be at the track 3 days a week if my schedule allowed it and I could afford it......
> 
> Yeah during the summer you'll have to compete with Hobbytown's parking-lot race on Sundays. Not sure if you could work a schedule change out with Mr. Cordell or move our onroad to Fridays.........


We will make schedule changes to work with Bob's summer program...he is part of the R/Car family of racers now.

The summer schedule will involve indoor & outdoor racing at the fairgrounds.

More to come soon...


----------



## Kevin Cole

chuck in indy said:


> I'm hearing of a track 20 minutes south of Beech Grove where the 12th scale guys ran off to, any truth to this?


Tell me more...


----------



## JWright

IndyRC_Racer said:


> FYI, I was running a TC3 with an HPI Mustang body this past Sunday. I was using an LRP TC Spec on profile 7.(thanks Steve Martin for the loaner). I believe that I'm running an 84/47 or 84/48 ratio for a FDR between 4.375 - 4.46. While my car wasn't the fastest car of the day, I was fast enough to set TQ in the 1st and 2nd rounds.


Would that be a Smurf Blue Mustang? 

I have a 65 HPI Stang body on the way with my "new" TC3. I think I might paint it like a Hertz Stang cause nobody feels bad about beating on a rental car.


----------



## JWright

chuck in indy said:


> I'm hearing of a track 20 minutes south of Beech Grove where the 12th scale guys ran off to, any truth to this? Word has it that "supposedly" they showed back up at slots to run Wednesday but since they bailed a couple weeks back the wednesday night program was changed to Slash and SC10 trucks. There were none of the local 12th scale racers at the Rug on Sunday... Are the 12th scale guys fickle or what? Do they not like keeping company with us touring car guys and want the facility / track all to themselves? I actually bought a 12th scale in hopes to run in a week or two but I'll be damned if I'm going to spread myself even thinner with a 3rd track. What in the world am I going to do when Hobby Town starts up parking lot racing?


Are we changing the name from "on-road" to "touring car" days? J/K Why would anyone not want to run "the rug" it's great.:thumbsup:


----------



## smokefan

Kyle and I will be down for some VTA this Sunday!!!! I am with Mr Woods if my schedule permitted it and my billfold I would at least be there every Sunday. R/Car is hands down the BEST track I and my son have raced at. 
See you all Sunday 
GO COLTS!!!!


----------



## Crptracer

JWright said:


> Are we changing the name from "on-road" to "touring car" days? J/K Why would anyone not want to run "the rug" it's great.:thumbsup:


 Well I wouldnt think that they dont want to run at the RUG...But they might want to go run at slots just because thats been the only place for a long time......


Attendance at tracks is always a big deal...My problem has always been I just cant fit it in during the week....Some people can only run during the week...some only on saturdays....I like weekend running just because I like the time to practice...I wish the track opened at 6 every sunday morning...But thats just me....


----------



## cwoods34

6 AM on Sundays? I'd be knocking on the door at 5:59.


----------



## Crptracer

cwoods34 said:


> 6 AM on Sundays? I'd be knocking on the door at 5:59.


Cheers.....Here is to me and Cody climbin the gate....UH hey Kevin ole' buddy can um maybe possibly me or cody get a spare key.....PLEASE....


----------



## Lugnutz

Crptracer, PM. TOP SECRET stuff!


----------



## JWright

If I could afford the drive and a eventual divorce I'd be there ever day the doors were open.

Jerry B. It will be nice to see you again. I'll be there but most likely to watch as I'm tired of polishing a t***d and plan to wait for my "other" TC3 to arrive.


----------



## JWright

Crptracer said:


> Well I wouldnt think that they dont want to run at the RUG...But they might want to go run at slots just because thats been the only place for a long time......[\QUOTE]
> 
> I swear I'm not knocking Slots..... The operators of the establishment have always been helpful and kind to me. I don't know about the racing as I have never raced there. I did get to witness the legends run Fig 8 and that was a blast to watch. Like a little bitty Speedrome.


----------



## smokefan

Hey bring the t**d out and run it the more the merrier LOL


----------



## JWright

smokefan said:


> Hey bring the t**d out and run it the more the merrier LOL


Be careful what you wish for, it might happen..... you gotz a PM.


----------



## Crptracer

Lugnutz said:


> Crptracer, PM. TOP SECRET stuff!


 Right back at ya....problem delt with....good luck soldier ohh and get 2


----------



## smokefan

Jwright dump your PM's


----------



## Lugnutz

Crptracer said:


> Right back at ya....problem delt with....good luck soldier ohh and get 2



Let it be known that.........(wait for it)...............Crptracer is my Hero.


----------



## Crptracer

Lugnutz said:


> Let it be known that.........(wait for it)...............Crptracer is my Hero.


 Just remember if its in production or was made at some point I can locate it..


----------



## JWright

smokefan said:


> Jwright dump your PM's


Just filled up got 3 pms at once. Sorry.... it's dumped. 

Wow, where did everyone go? Must be chow time for those not at the track.


----------



## Lugnutz

JWright said:


> Just filled up got 3 pms at once. Sorry.... it's dumped.
> 
> Wow, where did everyone go? Must be chow time for those not at the track.


That would be correct, just finished dinner, steak, taters and a salad.


----------



## smokefan

Lugnutz said:


> That would be correct, just finished dinner, steak, taters and a salad.


Wow Cobb beats what I had LOL


----------



## SMG

I just bought a 12th scale, So I'll be there Sunday to get my butt kicked!


----------



## JWright

smokefan said:


> Wow Cobb beats what I had LOL


My baby is bringing me home General Tso's Chicken and flied lice.... yummy, tastes like Kitten!

I'm going to have to cook something good tomorrow, maybe some fried chicken.


----------



## Crptracer

I must be on the wrong thread I didn't know this was the dinner time thread....Oh well I had Ramen noodles....chicken flavor of course..


----------



## Mach10_shooter

Jerry, until you get a lipo charger you can borrow one of mine anytime you need. Just let me know...

Chris


----------



## JWright

Chris=Good Guy!

I may take you up on that if you come to race Sunday. I talked to Bill S. the other night too, don't know if he told ya. It was nice to see him again.


----------



## rockin_bob13

*Burgers*

I made chee burgees/swiss/grilled, caramalized onions, chips. Mmmmmmmm. And to not be outdone, choclate chip cookies w/ Heath bits and small and regular choclate bits. WOOOOOOOOW!

Be there Sunday w/ VTA and either 1/12th or RCGT.


----------



## Kevin Cole

Wow!!!

More action on the thread than at the track tonight.

Thanks to the racers who did come out...David Lee & Steve Roebling.

Yes 2 racers total...that brings us up to 5 in the past two days of on road.

That's sad...Indy cannot support on road racing during the week.

Look for schedule changes if this trend continues.


----------



## drhodes1989

Kevin, u have pm


----------



## trerc

Sorry I can't help support R/Car during the week, if it was a little closer to me there would've been 3 racers. We are working on the local track today and tomorrow so hopefully I will be able to get back to racing on Wed nights. I will continue to support R/car on Sundays tho. :thumbsup:


----------



## Crptracer

Maybe everyone who runs or that could run during the week could P.M Kevin or post when they could make it during the week.....Unfortunately every track I have ever been to has always had a bigger oval turnout than onroad why who knows....It is a little easier to begin on the oval...Thats also where alot of guys started and stayed for that matter. Keep gettin the word out...


----------



## JCarr20142

My self and two friends were hoping to attend a thursday event on the 18th of next month. We are going to the chicago auto show that weekend and planned to stop in indy on the way. Hopefully you are still running a thursday program then.


----------



## Kevin Cole

I will not make any big schedule changes right away...just disappointed on the recent turn-out.

I hope things pick up so we can give equal time to both on road & oval.


----------



## Lugnutz

Anybody running 13.5 Sunday? If not, its RCGT for me.


----------



## JCarr20142

That's good to hear Kevin. Question, of the guys that are showing up on thurs nights what are they running, rcgt, vta, or 13.5? I'll see if I can't make sure we come prepaired to run with the majority.


----------



## smokefan

Is it Sunday yet?LOL


----------



## BadSign

I know that for myself personally, weeknights (M-TH) just won't work, not with family. And Sunday is difficult to impossible with church. I think when you get down to it, a lot of us just can't race any given day. I do appreciate what you guys are doing and wish you the best, however. I enjoy the track despite my crummy performances so far, and will try to be there for the larger races.


----------



## cwoods34

Aside from weekly obligations (family for some, classes Wednesday and Thursday for me) there is also the cost. If you raced 1 class once a week and practiced once a week, that's still $20 a week. Also, oval has the 2 best days of the week for racing (Friday and Saturday).......

Thursday - oval practice
Friday - oval racing
Saturday - onroad practice
Sunday - onroad racing

That would be the ideal situation for me, but that's just me.......


----------



## Crptracer

cwoods34 said:


> Aside from weekly obligations (family for some, classes Wednesday and Thursday for me) there is also the cost. If you raced 1 class once a week and practiced once a week, that's still $20 a week. Also, oval has the 2 best days of the week for racing (Friday and Saturday).......
> 
> Thursday - oval practice
> Friday - oval racing
> Saturday - onroad practice
> Sunday - onroad racing
> 
> That would be the ideal situation for me, but that's just me.......




Cody the issue is that the way its set up other than Friday Oval practice is the way it is everywhere...Oval is saturday...The only place different is slots Oval has always been on sunday....By having Oval on friday and saturday will really work well for the Big Rug as Oval event can be easily converted to a 2 day event.....Lets face it oval has a big turnout and that is how it is just about everywhere....But everyone needs to understand that we have a split somewhat in onroad with a track not 5 min away regaurdless if they run on a different night or not....Not everyone can be there that many nights if the Oval guys can great...But 90% of the racers are 18 or over that work plus the kids also have school and there parents racers or not may have other thing going on...We can continue to:beatdeadhorse: forever but maybe right now INDY Cant support on road during the week and Kevin and Floyd will have to make changes...I believe this discussion could be taken the wrong way by others reading this thread so I ask that we move on and maybe Kevin can post some of the changes he is thinking about....The bottom line to all this is that we need to continue to support the Big Rug in every way that we personally can in whatever way our schedules allow...Please dont limit your Big Rug support online to just this thread...

Thanks:
Steve 

Team BlackOps.


----------



## cwoods34

I completely understand, and I'm not trying to complain or anything. I'm more than happy to have such a great facility within 30 minutes of home, and Sunday onroad works for me. :thumbsup:

This area is predominantly oval anyway, given the motorsports industry, so it would be reasonable to allow the oval guys more track time anyway. From a business point of view it makes sense. If you sold two products and one made more money than the other, wouldn't it make sense to favor that product more?

On another note, if anyone has some RCGT stuff they'd like to trade for VTA stuff (motor, tires, etc.) let me know. I'd like to give RCGT another shot. I ran it at Hobbytown North's asphalt racing over the summer and it was a blast! It seems like that class is starting to pick up as well, which is awesome. Now, if the 13.5 class would have 8 guys every weekend............


----------



## Kevin Cole

I have a RCGT you can run Cody.

I have a SPX headed this way for it...and I cannot run on Sundays(I will run it on Thursdays).

There will be no major schedule changes...much like the rules,I want to keep them the same all winter season.
Although it may certainly make me rethink the spring/summer schedule...as well as next fall/winter.

If everyone remembers...I had to beg my boss to allow Sunday racing.

The current schedule was put in place to keep Slot's schedule in mind.Maybe that was a bad idea...but I would rather see the area have several options the the local racer(including me,I'm a racer).

Hope to see all you good folks tomorrow.


*Go Colts!*


----------



## Crptracer

Man wish I was gonna be able to run tomorrow,unfortunately I have family in town...Dang relatives...But I will definetly be there next sunday and possibly be in for some practice this week....


----------



## cwoods34

I should be there next Sunday as well!

That'd be cool Kevin. It is a TC5, though, so I can't make any guarantees that I'll be able to drive it well


----------



## Kevin Cole

No problem guys...see you both soon.

Cody-don't be scared...a true racer will try to drive the wheels of anything.:devil:


----------



## cwoods34

I'll try anything at least once....... :hat:

I am ONLY talking about RC.


----------



## Kevin Cole

*On Road Racing Today at R/Car*

_*Doors are open now...Racing starts at 1pm*_


----------



## smokefan

Had a good time today. Feel bad for me and Cobb getting together in the main. See you all in 2wks


----------



## nutz4rc

Do you have any Indy/Formula cars running on road or oval for that matter?


----------



## trerc

I'm not sure about oval but I can say for Sunday Onroad the class is very hit and miss.


----------



## Kevin Cole

nutz4rc said:


> Do you have any Indy/Formula cars running on road or oval for that matter?


We have not had many running on road lately...but I do know of 7-8 getting them ready for Oval.

-Cordell,Moss,Thennis,and Floyd...to name a few.Also Lee Keesling and 3-4 other that have already been turning laps.

I posted the class rules today over on the oval thread...they are the same as on road.


----------



## Kevin Cole

Thanks to everyone who came out today...small crowd but great racing(good times).


----------



## trerc

Awesome time today some very close racing in both VTA and RCGT. My turbo will be off for good from now on. I tried it last week but wasn't geared for it and got murdered without it. This week I was better prepared and happy with the results. Hope to see some more faces next weekend.


----------



## nutz4rc

Kevin, 

Thanks for answering the e-mail and my question on here. I am trying to trade my Ice charger for an Indy car, that is why I asked the question. If you know of any down there who would want to do a trade; have them contact me through this forum.


----------



## Lugnutz

smokefan said:


> Had a good time today. Feel bad for me and Cobb getting together in the main. See you all in 2wks


I didn't break my car in warm-up before the start of the main (last week) so I would say 100 percent improvement this week. Good thing we didn't have our drivers in the cars or they would have been hurt. :thumbsup:


----------



## Lugnutz

Whats up with this Steve Martn guy? TQ and Win, two weeks straight in RCGT. I think there might be a target on you next week. The TQ and the win today were well earned, great job!


----------



## Kevin Cole

Lugnutz said:


> Whats up with this Steve Martn guy? TQ and Win, two weeks straight in RCGT. I think there might be a target on you next week. The TQ and the win today were well earned, great job!


Just in time for 2010 On Road Winter Point Series.


----------



## indy-25

I now own a tc5. Whats the perfered body and tires for rcgt?


----------



## BadSign

The Pro Compound Belted tires are the top pick. As far as bodies, I think about anything is good.


----------



## cwoods34

With RCGT, run whatever body you think looks coolest. I've seen nearly every body style win.

I should be there this coming Sunday for 13.5 rubber and hopefully RCGT if Kevin will have the car ready :hat:


----------



## smokefan

trerc said:


> Awesome time today some very close racing in both VTA and RCGT. My turbo will be off for good from now on.


I am with Trevor I shut off my turbo and we had some great racing. :thumbsup:


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

Kevin Cole said:


> If everyone remembers...I had to beg my boss to allow Sunday racing.


Sunday works for us Cat-licks! We can go to Mass on Saturday night. 

Sorry we missed this Sunday. Family stuff going on. But, I did get some shop time on Sunday late afternoon to really go over our cars and clean them. That's relaxing work. I enjoyed some tunes and wrenching.


----------



## JWright

IndyHobbies.com said:


> Sunday works for us Cat-licks! We can go to Mass on Saturday night.
> 
> Sorry we missed this Sunday. Family stuff going on. But, I did get some shop time on Sunday late afternoon to really go over our cars and clean them. That's relaxing work. I enjoyed some tunes and wrenching.


So, it's Fish on Friday, Mass on Saturday, and racing on Sunday? I'm going to have to throw in the Baptist towell. We only get Church and Fried Chicken on Sunday and bible thumping the other 6 days. J/K guys.

I had 2 cars scattered across the table Sunday, then I had to spend "yes Dear" time. I tried to swing by the track to pick up some things from Bill but I was too late by about 30 minutes.

I plan to be there Wed, and Thursday as well as Sunday. I just hope there is somebody to race VTA Thursday instead of the walls.


----------



## Kevin Cole

_Starting this Thursday our weekday race price will be $10($5 for 2nd class).

Tuesday Oval & Thursday On Road will be $10($5 for 2nd class)._


----------



## Miller Time

How about a roll call for this Sunday? Leaning towards the Indy track but last weeks turnout was pretty thin

VTA
Phil Zimmerman
Leah Zimmerman

1/12 (whatever works but prefer 17.4 w/203 software and can mix with 13.5)
Phil Zimmerman
Ken Miller
Sean Bushnell

17.5 rubber or GT
Ken Miller


----------



## Crptracer

Count me in for 13.5 rubber


----------



## JWright

Count me in for Sunday VTA unless something really comes out of left field. I have for the most part a fresh car, I found alot of things jacked up when I got into T3 I was racing. I'll even have fresh Lexan to peel!

My Question is WHO'S racing Thursday? Come on, roll call for VTA Thursday. I don't want to drive 50 miles one way just to have another night of practice. Plus think of Kevin, he works hard on these lay-outs every week multiple times a week.


----------



## Lugnutz

Sunday i'm in for VTA & RCGT. Might show up Thursday night.

Greg Cobb


----------



## cwoods34

I'm definitely in for 13.5 rubbah......


----------



## indy-25

Can someone PM me a setup for 13.5 rubber with a TC5R? Tires included! Gearing area? I havent run tc in 7 years. All I have right now is some jaco blues.


----------



## Lugnutz

indy-25 said:


> Can someone PM me a setup for 13.5 rubber with a TC5R? Tires included! Gearing area? I havent run tc in 7 years. All I have right now is some jaco blues.


What Speed Control? Jaco Blues are what you want.


----------



## cwoods34

C'mon Cobb, 13.5 rubber is calling your name...... I can hear it....... ever so softly......


----------



## Kevin Cole

Miller Time said:


> How about a roll call for this Sunday? Leaning towards the Indy track but last weeks turnout was pretty thin
> 
> VTA
> Phil Zimmerman
> Leah Zimmerman
> 
> 1/12 (whatever works but prefer 17.4 w/203 software and can mix with 13.5)
> Phil Zimmerman
> Ken Miller
> Sean Bushnell
> 
> 17.5 rubber or GT
> Ken Miller


_*All Classes will run the V200 software or less.

We can have a 12th Scale Mod class for those who want to run the new speed controls & Tekin software.

The bulk of the local guys would rather stick with the classes we started the season with.
The recent changes in 12th scale has almost ruined the class at the local level *

*Paragon can be used once again(after huge demand)_


----------



## indy-25

A tekin rs. What software is allowed?


----------



## Kevin Cole

V200 or less


----------



## indy-25

v200 and less even in 13.5 rubber? I have all the new softwares if thats the issue. Just wondering becuase v203 allows the motor to run cooler and give more life to it.


----------



## Lugnutz

indy-25 you have a pm


----------



## JWright

Nice night for some practice. It was laid back and fun, even without Kevin. Heard ya weren't feelin well, hope you feel bettah soon Mr. Cole! It was nice to meet Matt as well.


----------



## charlie2755

as soon as the carpet season is over, i'm going to 13.5 rubber for hobbytown. No more VTA.


----------



## trerc

I'm in for VTA and I will have my stinking Ground Effects with me

:woohoo:


----------



## indy-25

Well my 13.5 rubber is coming along so i should be there sunday to see if i can still run.

Jacob Robins


----------



## Lugnutz

charlie2755 said:


> as soon as the carpet season is over, i'm going to 13.5 rubber for hobbytown. No more VTA.


What about RCGT? Are you racin carpet at all?


----------



## charlie2755

i'll be back. i've had alot going on. VTA & RCGT til summer. Then 13.5 & RCGT.


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

I've got a lot of $$ tied up in our off-road Slash stuff so we are planning on running at HCRC this weekend. They close up in mid-March, so I want to race there while we can. From that point forward we will run more at R/Car. In the meantime, we are going to take turns running at both places. Wish I could run both each weekend, but family time and budget won't allow that...drat!


----------



## Crptracer

I am gonna try an do some running today at the track and sunday


----------



## JWright

:thumbsup:


Crptracer said:


> I am gonna try an do some running today at the track and sunday


Bring a VTA! Please?:thumbsup:


----------



## cwoods34

I had thought that the "regular" 13.5 rubber guys (me, Steve, and Greg) had "voted" and agreed to allow the new 203 software for the class...... if I'm wrong, let me know so I can change it before Sunday!


----------



## indy-25

cwoods34 said:


> I had thought that the "regular" 13.5 rubber guys (me, Steve, and Greg) had "voted" and agreed to allow the new 203 software for the class...... if I'm wrong, let me know so I can change it before Sunday!


me too. Whens the track open sunday?


----------



## IndyRC_Racer

How many heats do you run on Thursdays? When does racing typically start/end?


----------



## wacko1jr

Is 203 legal for rcgt????


----------



## trerc

wacko1jr said:


> Is 203 legal for rcgt????


No

200/Vegas


----------



## Kevin Cole

IndyRC_Racer said:


> How many heats do you run on Thursdays? When does racing typically start/end?


Racing usually starts at 6pm...but I would be willing to move it back to 7pm if needed.

If attendance is light we run 3 heats and the mains...done around 9:30-9:45.

If we have more than usual...we go 2 heats and the mains...to still try to get people on there way home by 10pm.


----------



## Lugnutz

Indy-25, you have a PM


----------



## bojangles14

hey guys, trying to sell my f10 hpi indy car if anyone is interested, still have the box and i ran it a few times...comes as a roller with tires and wheels and ill throw in the 2400mah lipo in for free 75 bux

i also have a 007 xray i want to sell as well. $200 obo. thanks..let me know if you want pix


----------



## j21moss

bojangles.. I have your box of some tools that you left at the track.. got it from Kevin the other day


----------



## mrbighead

Crptracer said:


> I am gonna try an do some running today at the track and sunday


What type of turnout do they get on Sunday for rubber tires. I thinking of coming this Sunday.


----------



## Miller Time

mrbighead said:


> What type of turnout do they get on Sunday for rubber tires. I thinking of coming this Sunday.


Just show up there will be enough for you to win the B again . I'll even run rubber tire if you show up.


----------



## mrbighead

Miller Time said:


> Just show up there will be enough for you to win the B again . I'll even run rubber tire if you show up.


Ken, can someone put some pics of the layout on here for me please..


----------



## wurthusa

mrbighead said:


> Ken, can someone put some pics of the layout on here for me please..


Are you looking for a layout of the track or the building?

The track layout as I understand it is normally never the same twice.


----------



## mrbighead

wurthusa said:


> Are you looking for a layout of the track or the building?
> 
> The track layout as I understand it is normally never the same twice.


I don't want to drive five hrs for a track layout that sucks. I can drive three mins and drive on the one by my house that sucks.


----------



## wurthusa

mrbighead said:


> I don't want to drive five hrs for a track layout that sucks. I can drive three mins and drive on the one by my house that sucks.


I hear ya. I've yet to see a sucky layout at R/Car though. Rumor has it, if you show up early, they'll let you help set it up.


----------



## mrbighead

wurthusa said:


> I hear ya. I've yet to see a sucky layout at R/Car though. Rumor has it, if you show up early, they'll let you help set it up.


Don't give me that job had it a few months ago, it's hard to make a good layouts. I will see what's going on I been go racing out of town for the past two weeks might take a break and see you guys next weekend.


----------



## wurthusa

mrbighead said:


> Don't give me that job had it a few months ago, it's hard to make a good layouts. I will see what's going on I been go racing out of town for the past two weeks might take a break and see you guys next weekend.


You'd risk missing the probowl on TV next week? I heard all the Titans are going to be playing because the good guys are sitting out and the Colt's are going to be practicing for the Super Bowl!


----------



## mrbighead

wurthusa said:


> You'd risk missing the probowl on TV next week? I heard all the Titans are going to be playing because the good guys are sitting out and the Colt's are going to be practicing for the Super Bowl!


I only hate missing out on F1 any thing else I can do without HAha.


----------



## wurthusa

mrbighead said:


> I only hate missing out on F1 any thing else I can do without HAha.


Get with me before you come up. I got some relatives in Lenoir City and I'm about out of shine. You wouldn't mind trafficking some of that up here would ya?


----------



## mrbighead

wurthusa said:


> Get with me before you come up. I got some relatives in Lenoir City and I'm about out of shine. You wouldn't mind trafficking some of that up here would ya?


I'm from MI, I love racing at different tracks I want to be fast like Ken.LoL


----------



## Kevin Cole

With the Colts playing for the AFC Championship...what's the turn out look like for Sunday racing?

Will it help if we get started earlier this week?

Give me some feedback guys.

Of coarse the game will be on the big screen at the track.


----------



## trerc

I'm free all day Sunday so I'm fine with whatever guys wanna do. Some guys don't get on the boards so an earlier start time may cause issues for them if they don't get the 'memo'...


----------



## Crptracer

mrbighead said:


> I'm from MI, I love racing at different tracks I want to be fast like Ken.LoL


 Come on down Mr.Bighead....This is a nice big track..Little bigger than Tri.State...


----------



## cwoods34

If all else fails, we can recreate the track layout we had 2 weeks ago, when the news crew was there. We slapped it together in about 3 minutes, then Ken gave it the "Miller-Time Touch" and I heard nothing but good things about the layout. 

I'd rather race RC than watch the Colts lose any day! *runs for cover*

Kevin don't mention the word "earlier" around me and Steve...... 6 AM we'll be knockin' down the gate to get in.


----------



## indy-25

As long as the games on TV ill be happy.


----------



## IndyRC_Racer

Too big of a Colts fan to race on-road this weekend.


----------



## trerc

cwoods34 said:


> If all else fails, we can recreate the track layout we had 2 weeks ago, when the news crew was there. We slapped it together in about 3 minutes, then Ken gave it the "Miller-Time Touch" and I heard nothing but good things about the layout.
> 
> I'd rather race RC than watch the Colts lose any day! *runs for cover*
> 
> Kevin don't mention the word "earlier" around me and Steve...... 6 AM we'll be knockin' down the gate to get in.



I didn't even know the Colts still had a team? :tongue:


----------



## cwoods34

So I'm not the only one? :hat:

Man, as soon as Steve sees me Sunday I'm expecting a punch in the face!


----------



## Miller Time

This just in.....

Manning out of both concern for his safety and a desire to give the second string playoff experience, will be warming the bench Sunday. Also benched will be the first string defense...would not want any over payed P#$$!#s breaking a nail.


----------



## Crptracer

Colts-24 Jets-10.....No need to even watch....Game over....Saints-Colts superbowl.......Colts-34 Saints-28


----------



## Kevin Cole

So we'll start on the usual time.

I've been fighting the flu all week...have not been to the raceway since Tuesday night.

After close to 12 hours of oval on Saturday I might be feeling pretty rough.

My buddy Cody mentioned it...but I'm all for the racers putting in a lay out this week.If I spend too much time leaning over...we might have a clean up on the straightaway.

I'll be there at 9am.


----------



## Miller Time

Kevin Cole said:


> So we'll start on the usual time.
> 
> I've been fighting the flu all week...have not been to the raceway since Tuesday night.
> 
> After close to 12 hours of oval on Saturday I might be feeling pretty rough.
> 
> My buddy Cody mentioned it...but I'm all for the racers putting in a lay out this week.If I spend too much time leaning over...we might have a clean up on the straightaway.
> 
> I'll be there at 9am.


I'll be there at 9 an will work a sweet layout


----------



## cwoods34

I'll be there at 9 also to make sure Mr. Miller doesn't screw up the layout :hat:

Nah, Saints 24 - Colts 14


----------



## bojangles14

Still need to sell this stuff.

2 TC4 Roller with extra parts = $100
13.5(Novak), 17.5(LRP) and 21.5(novak) = $50 each or $120 for all three
TWO metal gear servos $40 each or $75 for both
GTB ESC = 75$
LRP SPX ESC = $100
Thunder power 5000 mAh 40C batteries $75 each (if you buy both ill throw in an SMC and the venom for free both are 5000mah)

ive got 4 sets of tires 1.5 sets of VTA and 1.5 of RCGT tires and 1 set of green rubber tires. ill sell em all for $25

i have a spektrum receiver for $40
i have an onyx230 LiPo charger for $35

it all adds up to around $720 - if you take it all off my hands ill let it go for $650

i think i am HONESTLY throwing you a pretty sweet deal....please don't counter offer me with some bogus number, im already practically giving this stuff away.

i have pictures of everything but PLEASE dont request pictures unless you are SERIOUSLY interested.


----------



## dragrace

I will be there Sunday. I hope we have a good turn-out. We can watch the Colts on the big screen.....


Steve Dunn


----------



## outlander5

the gnarly old dude has brushless:wave:


----------



## JWright

.........


----------



## JWright

cwoods34 said:


> I'll be there at 9 also to make sure Mr. Miller doesn't screw up the layout :hat:
> 
> Nah, Saints 24 - Colts 14


I'll be there to watch you watch Miller do the lay-out. Unless he asks for help, Then I'll hold the flashlight or something.

Who's the Colts?


----------



## bojangles14

JWright said:


> Watch out for this guy. Offer him full price and whatever shipping he asks for and he sells it to someone else. Wow, nice guy!


i sold my equipment to someone who bought everything...and was my first buyer, but had been away with family for a few days...excuse me for making the best decision for myself.....drop the childish attitude man....

its people like you with crap attitudes that chase great racers out of the sport..locally and more. grats on being cool jwright.


----------



## Crptracer

The views exspressed by the racers above are not to be recognized or affiliated with R/CAR or the Big Rug.


Come on guys save it it for P.M's. We don't need these kinds of discussions on this thread as it is not the kind of atmosphere that the Big Rug has and wether you believe it or not these types of threads rate pretty highly in determing wether a guy and his family come too the track or not so please think before you post....

Come on down to the Big Rug and check us out on the track today...I know there's a game today but gates open @9 games not till 3 and yeah there is a pretty big TV at the track see ya there... GO COLTS


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

cwoods34 said:


> I'd rather race RC than watch the Colts lose any day! *runs for cover*


I'm with you. One is sitting your yer beehind and the other is YOU doing something. No comparison as far as I'm concerned.


----------



## IndyRC_Racer

*Colts Miami Bound!!*

See everyone at the track next weekend!!


----------



## cwoods34

Had a blast today despite the low turnout! Finally getting that Tekin software figured out.

For those who are unaware, the 13.5 rubber group is looking to change the motor for the class to 17.5...... we are hoping that this will attract more racers into the class. RCGT is 17.5 also, but I think the classes look different enough that the two can coexist. Also, ANY speed control and software will still be allowed for 17.5, meaning that with the newest technology it will be faster than RCGT. There are 3 or 4 of us who have voted "yes" to changing motors..... just making other people aware......

Bad luck for Leah in the A-Main today


----------



## hankster

I would suggest that everyone take Crptracer's advice above.


----------



## charlie2755

had a blast today! Can't wait for a rematch Bob! Hope to see you in 1/12 scale next weekend.:thumbsup:


----------



## JWright

Great racing at a great facility as always. A good turnout of great racers today! Sorry for any who had to attend a Colts party and miss. We did view it on the great Flatscreen at the track.

Yes. for any other reason anyone has made for not coming to R/CAR for the first time, it better not be lack of television. There really is everything at R/CAR, great facility, great racing, and great sportsmanship.


----------



## Kevin Cole

_Great racing today guys...good times.

Racing,Football & an awesome group of racers:thumbsup:

Look for results tomorrow_


----------



## indy-25

Had a good time today learning how to drive on carpet again, i'll be back next week for the whole show. I'll show up with 13.5 but can do 17.5 if my motor arrives.


----------



## Crptracer

indy-25 said:


> Had a good time today learning how to drive on carpet again, i'll be back next week for the whole show. I'll show up with 13.5 but can do 17.5 if my motor arrives.


 Well ya looked like you had it gettin around there allright...we will have no problem with you runnin which ever motor you have for the time being....The more racers the more fun we can have...:wave:


----------



## JCarr20142

cwoods34 said:


> Had a blast today despite the low turnout! Finally getting that Tekin software figured out.
> 
> For those who are unaware, the 13.5 rubber group is looking to change the motor for the class to 17.5...... we are hoping that this will attract more racers into the class. RCGT is 17.5 also, but I think the classes look different enough that the two can coexist. Also, ANY speed control and software will still be allowed for 17.5, meaning that with the newest technology it will be faster than RCGT. There are 3 or 4 of us who have voted "yes" to changing motors..... just making other people aware......
> 
> Bad luck for Leah in the A-Main today


Does this mean any esc and software is allowed now, in 13.5? It was my understanding that only 200 was allowed on the Tekins. Please excuse me if I am reading this wrong, I just want to be sure I have it straight as it does make a difference if a couple of us come over or not. When do you think you might be change over to 17.5?


----------



## Crptracer

JCarr20142 said:


> Does this mean any esc and software is allowed now, in 13.5? It was my understanding that only 200 was allowed on the Tekins. Please excuse me if I am reading this wrong, I just want to be sure I have it straight as it does make a difference if a couple of us come over or not. When do you think you might be change over to 17.5?


We have been running 203 however I have been running 200 with the 13.5 and allthough I am not the best driver it still seems fast enough and very competitive...I am going to run 17.5 next weekend if you want to run 13.5 with the 17.5 thats fine...we can work something out...Dont let any of this stop ya from coming out and running....If you have some concerns please exspress them and we in the class will address them. I personally am going to run 17.5 with 200....Send me a PM or post your concerns we will work it out..By the way other than 1/12th scale 13.5/17.5 rubber are the only classes running 203

Thanks,
Steve


----------



## cwoods34

Yes, I have been tinkering with 203, although I don't have it perfected yet or anything. Steve V and Greg C have been running 200 but they agreed to allow the 203. 

It is only the other classes that nothing over 200 is allowed (VTA, RCGT). I'm not sure about 1/12, though.

I can tell you this, from finding a good Tekin setup yesterday, a 17.5 will be PLENTY for the size of our track. Ken was running a 17.5 with 203 yesterday and his car was just as fast. I had as much punch through the infield, but it felt like I was running out of track in some spots, if you know what I mean, and I was a bit conservative with the gearing and turbo.

Steve and I had talked about having 17.5's the next time we race. I don't think it would be a big deal if we allowed both until everyone was on the same page. Our goal right now is to just get more people racing the rubber TC class. 

It also seems like the "thought" of using a 13.5 is intimidating to some people, and the 17.5 class is typically the largest class at large sanctioned events, which is why we'd like to go this route. I can't take credit for this idea though, I believe it was Greg and Steve's collaboration.


----------



## cwoods34

Steve, ya beat me to it.....


----------



## Crptracer

Just so everyone knows if there is a reason kepping you from running any class please post it or PM another racer or Pm Kevin Cole to address it I am sure there isnt anything within reason that we cant workout, and hey bring out your kids,cousins or nieces or nephews would be nice to see a beginners class


----------



## JCarr20142

Thanks a lot guys, I knew you were talking about taking a vote on allowing 203 in 13.5, but hadn't heard anything about it. I normally run 17.5, but have a 13.5 also so I could run either, would prefer to 17.5 though. Also in VTA 200 is allowed, but is that also with turbo or without? Thanks, for clearing things up for me. :thumbsup:


----------



## Crptracer

JCarr20142 said:


> Thanks a lot guys, I knew you were talking about taking a vote on allowing 203 in 13.5, but hadn't heard anything about it. I normally run 17.5, but have a 13.5 also so I could run either, would prefer to 17.5 though. Also in VTA 200 is allowed, but is that also with turbo or without? Thanks, for clearing things up for me. :thumbsup:


I believe turbo is allowed....But the new rules will be taking effect on the USVTA mandated date....


----------



## indy-25

I agree ill run whatever to get more rubber touring guys to run.


----------



## Crptracer

We must get more Rubber tire touring guys for this point series to be more interesting....


----------



## cwoods34

If anyone needs a set of Jaco Green's, I'd be more than willing to trade them for a set of either Jaco Blue's or Sorex 28's or 32's. The Green's only have 2 full race days on them. I just can't get the car to work well with them, more of a personal driving preference than anything.

ALSO I have a fresh set of VTA tires that I'd like to trade for RCGT tires (any compound) if anyone's interested............


----------



## Crptracer

I also have 3sets of rear and 2 sets of front VTA tires and wheels glued 8 spoke black wheels will trade for RCGT 2 sets of frnt and rears...Xpatteren prefered


----------



## indy-25

I'm going to try to make it over Thursday if time allows.


----------



## Kevin Cole

Thanks for keeping everyone up to speed guys...everything mentioned thus far is fact.

We do now offer a 12th scale Open class for the guys playing around with 203 & the new speed controls...as well as our original 17.5 12th scale class.

I'd like to see the guys running 13.5's stick with 200 or below once we mix in 17.5's in the Rubber Tire TC class...it would keep the field a little more level.

Turbo has been used all season here with V200 or below...some guys are running better without the turbo in VTA.
All VTA rules will be much clearer with the Fall/2010 rules change.When we started the track I used the same rules the other tracks in the area were using for simplicity.Seems the original VTA rules package needed reworked well before we opened in Nov.

We will have some schedule changes in Feb that will give the on road guys more racing/track time...just in time for the point series


----------



## smokefan

Kevin when is the point series going to start? Kyle and I may try our best to make it down for ALL the races for it in VTA.


----------



## smokefan

Btw I have 1 set of Jaco dish wheels I think they are green compound and 1 set of take offs that I would trade for 2 sets of rear arms for TC3 if anyone is interested.


----------



## Kevin Cole

smokefan said:


> Kevin when is the point series going to start? Kyle and I may try our best to make it down for ALL the races for it in VTA.


R/Car's Late Winter On Road Points Championship

The Sunday series will start on Sunday Feb.7th

It's a twelve week series with two throw outs.


*We will also have a point series for the _new_ weeknight for on road after we get it rolling in Feb.


----------



## indy-25

WHOA, the 7th? Thats superbowl day.


----------



## PDK RACING

indy-25 said:


> WHOA, the 7th? Thats superbowl day.


I bet this will be your first throw out..lol


----------



## PDK RACING

Kevin Cole said:


> R/Car's Late Winter On Road Points Championship
> 
> The Sunday series will start on Sunday Feb.7th
> 
> It's a twelve week series with two throw outs.
> 
> 
> *We will also have a point series for the _new_ weeknight for on road after we get it rolling in Feb.


is it for all classes. coming back for rcgt:wave:


----------



## SMG

*1/12 Scale Team Assiociated Guys*

Anyone looking for a chassis brace? I am a local machinist here in Indy and I have made 8 braces for anyone who is interested. I will sell them for $22 shipped within the United States. They are similar to the product that Yokohama makes, but with much closer tolerances. Unfortunately I am unable to anodize them. Feel free to PM me to exchange info. Thanks Steve


----------



## indy-25

Has anyone tried much more tires?


----------



## Crptracer

indy-25 said:


> Has anyone tried much more tires?


 I have not but I know alot of guys like them, I always run the jaco's just because of there avalibility and alot of big events are using jaco's as there handout tire.


----------



## mrbighead

Crptracer said:


> I have not but I know alot of guys like them, I always run the jaco's just because of there avalibility and alot of big events are using jaco's as there handout tire.


What car do you have?


----------



## Crptracer

mrbighead said:


> What car do you have?


The 009 BABY...When you comin down Man...This sunday should be good...


----------



## mrbighead

Crptracer said:


> The 009 BABY...When you comin down Man...This sunday should be good...


I will try and come down there I need a adress please. What are we going to run 13.5 rubber or 17.5?


----------



## Lugnutz

I'll be there with 17.5 Rubber.

Greg


----------



## Crptracer

Address...
7300 E Troy Ave, Indianapolis, IN 46239-1267(In the Big 4H Building)

Just look for the signs....Its on our county fairgrounds.....take 69 south to 465 east to the southeastren ave exit get in the left lane and make your first possible left if you get to the gas station you went to far....after you turn left you will make another left taking you east on southeastren ave. keep goin straight,Once you go over the interstate as your coming over you will see a red brick building and a street running off to the left take the road on the left as you head up that road you will see the fairgrounds and a gravel road on your left and a sign for R/CAR take that road and follow it up to the track you will see the R/CAR sign on the building....If your gonna come up let me know and I will PM you my Cell phone #.......17.5 is what were gonna run this sunday


----------



## Crptracer

LugNutz just put the 17.5 in and I am itchin to try it....If all goes well I may go up 2morrow u wanna do some practice...


----------



## indy-25

I dont think ill have my 17.5 yet by sunday, so ill have a 13.5 in mine.


----------



## mrbighead

Crptracer said:


> LugNutz just put the 17.5 in and I am itchin to try it....If all goes well I may go up 2morrow u wanna do some practice...


Will this be the same track for Sunday? Make sure Ken come I need some tekin help. LoL


----------



## Miller Time

mrbighead said:


> Will this be the same track for Sunday? Make sure Ken come I need some tekin help. LoL


Track layout will likely be different but don't worry it won't be a bad layout. Kevin is pretty open to little tweaks if needed. I'll be there.


----------



## mrbighead

Miller Time said:


> Track layout will likely be different but don't worry it won't be a bad layout. Kevin is pretty open to little tweaks if needed. I'll be there.


Hi Ken, you have talk some much about this place, so I have to see how great it is for my self.. I think I might have to get my son to drive me there if my wife don't come. I hate driving .


----------



## cwoods34

I don't have a 17.5 yet so I'll still be running 13.5 

I should have one by next week or the 7th (start of the points series).

Judging by how quickly everyone is switching over to 17.5 and that being the class from now on as decided by the racers, I assume that Kevin will score the points series based on a 17.5 class instead of 13.5?


----------



## cwoods34

MILLER TIME...... your inbox just got a little bit heavier......


----------



## Miller Time

cwoods34 said:


> I don't have a 17.5 yet so I'll still be running 13.5
> 
> I should have one by next week or the 7th (start of the points series).
> 
> Judging by how quickly everyone is switching over to 17.5 and that being the class from now on as decided by the racers, I assume that Kevin will score the points series based on a 17.5 class instead of 13.5?


I may have an extra 17.5 you can borrow, you may need to put fresh brushes in it.


----------



## cwoods34

If I'm gonna do that I'll bring my comm cutter and take care of that while I have it apart, also.


----------



## indy-25

brushes?! HA. If my 17.5 arrives in time ill have that in for Sunday but most likely it will be a 13.5


----------



## IndyRC_Racer

My suggestion for layout this Sunday is to use the same on-road layout as Snowbirds.


----------



## trerc

IndyRC_Racer said:


> My suggestion for layout this Sunday is to use the same on-road layout as Snowbirds.


That would be really cool


----------



## Miller Time

cwoods34 said:


> If I'm gonna do that I'll bring my comm cutter and take care of that while I have it apart, also.


You'll need the Adamantium cutter, those Sintered rotors are hard to true.


----------



## Crptracer

http://redirectingat.com/?id=42X129....php?name=coppermine&file=thumbnails&album=65


Here are some pics of the Birds layout if someone wants to print them off and bringem sunday or maybe kevin would

Link repaired


----------



## cwoods34

Good thing I picked one of those up last week. Just gotta replace the switch on it and I'll be good to go. Gotta love eBay :thumbsup:


----------



## cwoods34

And Crptracer, that link you provided is the mega-fail.


----------



## Lugnutz

cwoods34 said:


> And Crptracer, is the mega-fail.


Cody, is that what you wanted to say?:tongue::lol: You can tell us, we wont say anything. 

Hey Carptracer, did you practice today?


----------



## Crptracer

Lugnutz said:


> Cody, is that what you wanted to say?:tongue::lol: You can tell us, we wont say anything.
> 
> Hey Carptracer, did you practice today?



No unfortunatley I got caught up with some other things....


----------



## Lugnutz

Crptracer said:


> No unfortunatley I got caught up with some other things....


How are *WE* gonna know what to do with v203 software if *YOU* dont practice?


----------



## smokefan

Snowbirds layout would be cool


----------



## Crptracer

Lugnutz said:


> How are *WE* gonna know what to do with v203 software if *YOU* dont practice?


 I am running 200....Until I get everything out of that I will move on to 203...Besides Miller has the 203 experimentation underway anyway..


----------



## Miller Time

Lugnutz said:


> How are *WE* gonna know what to do with v203 software if *YOU* dont practice?


Speaking on behalf of Tekin, V203 does NOT have crash avoidance or damage limitation capabilities.


----------



## Crptracer

Miller Time said:


> Speaking on behalf of Tekin, V203 does NOT have crash avoidance or damage limitation capabilities.


 Thank goodness if it did I would lose my sponsorships:

Barrier testors of america

Protoform

Ez-Peel

*B*arrier *A*nd *N*on-moving objects *G*roup


----------



## Crptracer

Het where the heck is that Greg *Haulin*beck guy at? Guess he is to good for us anymore....Or maybe he's just scared....:tongue:


----------



## Lugnutz

Miller Time said:


> Speaking on behalf of Tekin, V203 does NOT have crash avoidance or damage limitation capabilities.


Tekin must not be the company I thought it was. That was going to be my ace in the hole.  If I crash into anybody this Sunday, it's not my fault. Remember he said "speaking on behalf of Tekin"


----------



## cwoods34

Maybe with the new 203 you should get full coverage in case of an accident?

In the past couple weeks with 203, I haven't been crashing into things often (except Steve), but the couple of times I did hit the wall, it was *HARD*. Thanks Turbo 

That's it, I'm going back to a Havoc. This "too much horsepower" thing is killing me.


----------



## Lugnutz

Crptracer said:


> Het where the heck is that Greg *Haulin*beck guy at? Guess he is to good for us anymore....Or maybe he's just scared....:tongue:


He knows your back and is scared. That should get a response from him.


----------



## Crptracer

Lugnutz said:


> He knows your back and is scared. That should get a response from him.


 Gee Lug with all these compliments you keep given me I cant wait to see you at the track sunday>>:devil:


----------



## cwoods34

I vote that Steve and Cobb run in their OWN heat Sunday......


----------



## Crptracer

cwoods34 said:


> I vote that Steve and Cobb run in their OWN heat Sunday......


....I wouldnt do anything to him on the track....Nothin but clean racing...I cant wait...Cody I am gonna try and locate a 17.5 for ya for sunday..Just in case Ken doesnt have one....


----------



## cwoods34

Nothing on the track...... so a brawl in the pits? Man I might have to take some bets for this one.

I'm buying a motor from Ken Sunday, so no worries :thumbsup:


----------



## Crptracer

Anybody have a fantom or thunderpower 5000 40c lipo in good condition they want to get rid of?


----------



## Lugnutz

Crptracer said:


> Gee Lug with all these compliments you keep given me I cant wait to see you at the track sunday>>:devil:


Just startin the trash talkin before the point series starts. I'm thinking I will dominate, thats right I said dominate the 7th to 8th place points position.


----------



## Lugnutz

cwoods34 said:


> Nothing on the track...... so a brawl in the pits? Man I might have to take some bets for this one.
> 
> I'm buying a motor from Ken Sunday, so no worries :thumbsup:


A brawl? thats funny. That would be to much work and nobody wants anything to do with work.


----------



## Crptracer

I was thinkin just a stern talkin to...I am shootin for 4th place!


----------



## Miller Time

Crptracer said:


> I was thinkin just a stern talkin to...I am shootin for 4th place!


Didn't you end up 4th last week when it was Cody, Me.....you


----------



## trerc

Lugnutz said:


> Just startin the trash talkin before the point series starts. I'm thinking I will dominate, thats right I said dominate the 7th to 8th place points position.


I'm just gonna show up every week... Wonder if I get extra points for B main wins? :tongue:


----------



## Crptracer

Miller Time said:


> Didn't you end up 4th last week when it was Cody, Me.....you


Ha!!! Wow your funny....well I will shoot for 8th this sunday


----------



## cwoods34

Steve will be the only racer with a NEGATIVE score at the end of the 12-weeks.

Ken will be the only racer in the C-Mains and somehow still lose every weekend.

Mr. Cobb will secretly be running a 6.5 T motor and dominate the entire points-series......

Just my predictions...... :freak:


----------



## mrbighead

Crptracer said:


> Anybody have a fantom or thunderpower 5000 40c lipo in good condition they want to get rid of?


I know someone that will sale you one for cheap.


----------



## Kevin Cole

We had last years Birds lay out up for week #2 this season.

And yes...we can do this years layout Sunday.


----------



## Kevin Cole

Class rules on page 1 updated...

New schedule in Feb that will run on road practice on Thursdays & racing Friday nights(as well as Sundays).

Friday night on road racing at R/Car will be $10 for the first class & $5 for the second.

Sunday(weekend) racing will remain $15 for the first class and $5 for the second.

Feb.7 starts the Late Winter On Road Point Series...we will start at noon because of the Superbowl being at 6:30pm.
Racing should wrap up by 4pm...giving everyone time to get home for the game.


----------



## drhodes1989

Kevin, u have pm


----------



## Miller Time

Sunday Roll Call 

*17.5ish Rubber*
Ken
Steve V
Cody Woods
Greg Cobb
Willie

*VTA*



*RCGT*
Steve
Cody
Bob


*1/12 Stock*



*1/12 Open*
Ken Miller ? depending on total turnout
Sean Bushnell
Brad Mergy ??
Steve Dunn


----------



## trerc

Put me down for VTA and possibly RCGT. Cory Christman may ride down with me for some VTA action too.

Jerry and Kyle Barton will be racing VTA.


----------



## npetro

For this upcoming point series....what are the dates, and are there going to be any throwouts?? Also what time does each race start Thanks


----------



## Crptracer

Hey MillerTime...Looks like M.Haynes is running at the Birds...They ran heats in practice and he is in the top 5 mod rubber....


----------



## indy-25

you can put me down for 17/3.5 ish rubber.


----------



## Kevin Cole

npetro said:


> For this upcoming point series....what are the dates, and are there going to be any throwouts?? Also what time does each race start Thanks


Every Sunday starting with the first Sunday in Feb.

12 weeks with 2 throw outs

Doors open at 9am with Racing at 1pm(every Sunday)

*SuperBowl Sunday we will start at Noon.


----------



## Kevin Cole

_On Road Racing Tonight at R/Car_

_The track is up & ready to race.

This will be our last Thursday night on road racing program...next week Thursday will be on road practice with racing Friday night._


----------



## Miller Time

Sunday Roll Call 

*17.5ish Rubber*
Ken
Steve V
Cody Woods
Greg Cobb
Willie
Jacob Robins

*VTA*
trerc
Cory Christman
Jerry Barton
Kyle Barton
Brian Smith
Bob
Greg Cobb

*RCGT*
Steve
Cody
Bob
trerc

*1/12 Stock*



*1/12 Open*
Ken Miller ? depending on total turnout
Sean Bushnell ??
Steve Dunn


----------



## IndyRC_Racer

VTA - Brian Smith
----------

On RC Tech I saw that Novak is going to allow you to exchange older Novak brushless motors for a 25.5 VTA motor. Good news for any VTA racer that like me that has a few 10.5 and 13.5 motors that I'm not using!!


----------



## Lugnutz

Greg Cobb.......VTA and 17.5 Rrrrrrrrrrubber.


----------



## indy-25

Miller Time said:


> Sunday Roll Call
> 
> *17.5ish Rubber*
> Ken
> Steve V
> Cody Woods
> Greg Cobb
> Willie
> Indy 25 - Jacob Robins
> 
> *VTA*
> trerc
> Cory Christman
> Jerry Barton
> Kyle Barton
> Brian Smith
> Bob
> 
> *RCGT*
> Steve
> Cody
> Bob
> trerc
> 
> *1/12 Stock*
> 
> 
> 
> *1/12 Open*
> Ken Miller ? depending on total turnout
> Sean Bushnell ??
> Steve Dunn


Through my name in there


----------



## rockin_bob13

*Rcgt 1/12 Open*

If my parts from the throwdown incident (which I lost) come in tomorrow RCGT and 1/12 whatever. Or VTA if they don't.


----------



## Kevin Cole

I hope the Friday night on road takes off next week.This schedule move gives the on road guys 2 good days to race(Friday/Sunday...Thursday practice).


----------



## charlie2755

Will the cafe be open on Friday nights???


----------



## trerc

I know I'll be there for the 1st Friday race  Wife will be gone I will race both Friday AND Sunday :hat:


----------



## Kevin Cole

charlie2755 said:


> Will the cafe be open on Friday nights???


Yes it is.


----------



## Kevin Cole

trerc said:


> I know I'll be there for the 1st Friday race  Wife will be gone I will race both Friday AND Sunday :hat:


You're my hero TW


----------



## Hustler

Sorry guys, won't be able to make it down there this weekend due to work problems. BTW, that is a great facility you people have to enjoy. The carpet is perfect and other than having to deal with Vought, it was a great time last Sunday watching the Colts and racing. Hopefully be back the week after the Superbowl... :thumbsup:

-Sean


----------



## Crptracer

Hustler said:


> Sorry guys, won't be able to make it down there this weekend due to work problems. BTW, that is a great facility you people have to enjoy. The carpet is perfect and other than having to deal with Vought, it was a great time last Sunday watching the Colts and racing. Hopefully be back the week after the Superbowl... :thumbsup:
> 
> -Sean


That's..Vaught...The Vaught to you mister...see ya next time buddy..


----------



## Miller Time

Starting to shape up...com on where are all the 1/12 guys

*17.5ish Rubber*
Ken
Steve V
Cody Woods
Greg Cobb
Willie
Jacob Robins

*VTA*
trerc
Cory Christman
Cody Woods
Jerry Barton
Kyle Barton
Brian Smith
Bob
Greg Cobb
Cody Ames

*RCGT*
Steve
Cody Ames
Bob
trerc
outlander 5

*1/12 Stock*

*1/12 Open*
Ken Miller ? depending on turnout running/marshaling 2 of 4 heat is pushing it
Steve Dunn


----------



## indy-25

I have a Charger for sale if anyone is interested ill have it with me Sunday X-Charger charges at 5 amps does lipos and can balance them. $40


----------



## mrbighead

Ken, you got pm.


----------



## cwoods34

Tomorrow draws closer...... :hat:

I think I'm going to bring my 18T that has sat in a box for over a year and give it some track time. I can't get rid of it, it was the first vehicle I had that got me into racing 

Under the RCGT roll call, is that "Cody" referring to me or to Cody Armes? I don't have an RCGT car yet......


----------



## outlander5

i'll be down for rcgt as usual


----------



## indy-25

My 17.5 never showed up. I'll have a 13.5 in my rubber car tomorrow.


----------



## IndyRC_Racer

Jacob, if you don't mind running a Novak 17.5, I'll bring an extra.


----------



## Crptracer

Is the track open now....Im down to run right now....Need a fix....


----------



## trerc

Crptracer said:


> Is the track open now....Im down to run right now....Need a fix....


You junkie :dude:


----------



## indy-25

Indy RC Racer. If you coudl that would be great.


----------



## Rockie0366

Hey i am selling 2 ice chargers and a checkpoint 20amp power supply for $140 pst for more info.


----------



## mrbighead

I had fun today at r/car Indy. They had a nice layout and the people were nice. I will come back. I just don't like the long drive lol. And next time ken I will bring my A game and I will take u down lol


----------



## Crptracer

mrbighead said:


> I had fun today at r/car Indy. They had a nice layout and the people were nice. I will come back. I just don't like the long drive lol. And next time ken I will bring my A game and I will take u down lol


 Sorry I wasnt there man...But streep throat isnt anything to mess with and since my wife has it there is always the chance myself or my kids will get it and I didnt want to risk passin it on to all of The Big Rug attendees....:wave:


----------



## indy-25

Had fun today. I'll put the "legal" motor in for next week as long as it arrives.


----------



## smokefan

Kevin had a BLAST as usual. My wife was very impressed with the place. See ya all soon


----------



## IndyRC_Racer

Close racing in RCGT (thanks Bob Cordell for your good sportsmanship) and VTA (thanks Greg Cobb for the setup ideas and good sportsmanship).

Top 3 in VTA were qualified less than 2 seconds of each other. Top 3 in the main were very close. A new younger racer had a great run in the main taking their bump-up and challenging for 2nd.


----------



## Lugnutz

Wait a minute, did Indy pull off the double? RCGT and VTA


----------



## Lugnutz

Good close racing today, went very smooth. If today was a show of what is to come of the point series it is going to be a real show down in all classes. The new rule in VTA ( NO TURBO) worked out great. Thanks Kevin for talking to the guys and taking a vote on it. I think it was Trevor and Jerry that took the lead on that by turning turbo off a couple of weeks ago. Lead by example......huh.


----------



## flywheel93

No turbo in VTA? Will this be the rule from now on out? Can't wait to get the bugs worked out on my car and give it a try. Thanks Smith for the help on friday with tires and such.


----------



## Lugnutz

flywheel93 said:


> No turbo in VTA? Will this be the rule from now on out? Can't wait to get the bugs worked out on my car and give it a try. Thanks Smith for the help on friday with tires and such.


That is my understanding, No Turbo from now on. I will let Kevin say the official word.


----------



## JWright

Havoc no speak turbo. It would just confuse me.:freak:

Good racing today. I had a great time as always.:thumbsup:

Kevin did a great job as always.:thumbsup:

Ken M., thanks for you help today.


----------



## charlie2755

so what's gonna be the rules for the 17.5/13.5 rubber car? which motor? any speedo?


----------



## Kevin Cole

Yep...no turbo in VTA is what the racers want & that's how we'll roll from here out.

Rubber Tire TC...
Most are switching to 17.5...and they can run the Tekin with the new software or one of the new speed controls.
If a guy want to still run 13.5...I'd rather him run a non-PC programmable speedo or the Tekin with V200 max.


----------



## Kevin Cole

Next week (Feb.1st) we start the new schedule.

Thursday...On Road practice (3p-9p)
Friday...On Road Racing (Doors open at 1pm/racing at 7pm)
Sunday...On Road Racing (Doors open at 9am/racing at 1pm)

*Super Bowl Sunday we will start racing at noon,run 2 rounds & mains for $10.We will be done early enough to give everyone about 3 hours before game time(first points race)


----------



## Kevin Cole

_Thanks to everyone who came out today...great racing with great folks.

Congrats to Brian Smith on a awesome day at the Rug.


I'll get the results posted over on the results page in the morning._


----------



## trerc

Good times today guys. Show ran smoothly, great sportsmanship in all the classes, doesn't get much better. :thumbsup:

Again I'm in for both Friday and Sunday this week.


----------



## Miller Time

Kevin Cole said:


> Yep...no turbo in VTA is what the racers want & that's how we'll roll from here out.
> 
> Rubber Tire TC...
> Most are switching to 17.5...and they can run the Tekin with the new software or one of the new speed controls.
> If a guy want to still run 13.5...I'd rather him run a non-PC programmable speedo or the Tekin with V200 max.


Steve Dunn said I could borrow his FAST 1/12 motor for Rubber tire would that be ok :freak:


----------



## IndyRC_Racer

Here's what I was running on Sunday in VTA and RCGT

VTA - TC3 (84/48 * 2.5 = 4.375 FDR), Novak GTB, HPI '66 Mustang

I qualified 3rd, but I felt that my car was equal in speed to both Bob Cordell (TC5) and Greg Cobb (TC5?) running Tekin speed controls with the turbo off. Racing in the 2nd and 3rd qualifiers was very close as I think 4 different cars lead at some point. Mainly it came down to the driver who made the fewest mistakes who got TQ (Bob Cordell). 

RCGT - FTTC4 (88/46 * 2.5 = 4.78), Original Novak GTB (no lipo cutoff), HPI Porsche GT1

I was qualified 2nd, but felt that many of the cars were equal during the day. Since I don't have any turbo, I opted to gear up for the straight. In the end I was able to build up a decent lead, but my car was a bit on the tight side. Bob Cordell's car was going through the turns much better in the main, and probably should have won if not for being a good sportsman on the last lap of the race. 

Regardless of my finishing order yesterday, I had a lot of fun actually racing.


----------



## trerc

Yep, the racing in VTA has tightened up significantly, RCGT is gonna shape up to be a good class with some tight racing as well. I'm having fun. 

How about a roll call for Friday? 

I'll be down FOR VTA will also have a VTA rookie with me (Scott Taylor)


----------



## cwoods34

I'm glad to see the rubber TC class picking up, although very slowly. Hopefully we'll have a consistent 4-6 throughout the points series. So far the only day I may miss during the 12 weeks would be for a ROAR regional at the Gate, but that is still tentative. 

Thanks to Steve Vaught for the setup! It seemed better than the one I had. And I think I have the new software down pretty well, still fine-tuning the gearing but that can always change with a layout.


----------



## Crptracer

cwoods34 said:


> I'm glad to see the rubber TC class picking up, although very slowly. Hopefully we'll have a consistent 4-6 throughout the points series. So far the only day I may miss during the 12 weeks would be for a ROAR regional at the Gate, but that is still tentative.
> 
> *Thanks to Steve Vaught for the setup! It seemed better than the one I had. *And I think I have the new software down pretty well, still fine-tuning the gearing but that can always change with a layout.


Dang Cody now they will know its the driver....No more excuses....


----------



## trerc

Crptracer said:


> Dang Cody now they will know its the driver....No more excuses....


We all know the car's good... :tongue:


----------



## BadSign

Really, It's The Driver?!?!?!


----------



## Crptracer

You guys are hilarious......Put a 17.5 rubber car together and come get some then you can talk:tongue:


----------



## Crptracer

Anybody have a futaba 9550 short servo or a KO propo PDS-2431ICS


----------



## outlander5

and here i thought we were just playing with toy cars


----------



## Crptracer

outlander5 said:


> and here i thought we were just playing with toy cars


 Oh were just messin around....


----------



## rockin_bob13

*Friday*

I'll be there for Tuesday Oval, Friday Onroad, and Sunday Onroad for the new points series kick-off. Hey, Super Bowl kicks off too on Sunday. Go Colts!


----------



## Kevin Cole

_*Sundays results are posted in the results thread_


----------



## cwoods34

They may be toy cars but they are a way of LIFE.

Why don't we all use "fast" motors and just make it a mod class? :hat:


----------



## trerc

outlander5 said:


> and here i thought we were just playing with toy cars


Yep, all in good fun :thumbsup:


----------



## dragrace

Miller Time said:


> Steve Dunn said I could borrow his FAST 1/12 motor for Rubber tire would that be ok :freak:


HAHAHAHAHA

Man that was so much fun. I have my second car ready already for mod. Friday I am going to run it in practice, it would be awsome if 2 other people wanted to run 1/12 MOd so we can run. I will still run stock also.


Steve


----------



## mrbighead

cwoods34 said:


> They may be toy cars but they are a way of LIFE.
> 
> Why don't we all use "fast" motors and just make it a mod class? :hat:


I like the post you put on rctech Tekin page.LOL


----------



## BadSign

Crptracer said:


> Oh were just messin around....





trerc said:


> Yep, all in good fun :thumbsup:


That's half the fun.


----------



## trerc

Also forget to thank the guys that worked on this weeks layout, I thought it was a good compromise as far as being both technical and VTA friendly, nicely done guys.


----------



## smokefan

trerc said:


> Also forget to thank the guys that worked on this weeks layout, I thought it was a good compromise as far as being both technical and VTA friendly, nicely done guys.


+1 :thumbsup:


----------



## cwoods34

It was mostly Ken's doing, I just provided physical and technical support :hat:

We try to keep VTA in mind when we build the layouts, as I know personally VTA is more fun with a fast, flowing, yet challenging layout.


----------



## trerc

cwoods34 said:


> It was mostly Ken's doing, I just provided physical and technical support :hat:
> 
> We try to keep VTA in mind when we build the layouts, as I know personally VTA is more fun with a fast, flowing, yet challenging layout.


Yea Sundays layout was a lot of fun. Are you guys sketching these out at all so if there are certain layouts that work really well they can be recreated somewhat down the line?


----------



## outlander5

even my old junk worked ok on that layout, as trerc i hope they remember these layouts


----------



## cwoods34

I know that Ken has a drawing of one layout. It wasn't the most VTA-friendly layout, but some people mentioned that it was a blast to drive due to being more challenging than usual. 

I personally liked using only a "half-sweeper" instead of the full like we usually use. It opened up a little bit of room and kept cars from "turbo-ing" into the pit wall. I remember what the layout is like so we can always recreate if the racers ask for it


----------



## Miller Time

I'll work a set of sketches and if Kevin doesn't mind we can try a few I'm sure some will be prefered by the 1/12 guys, and others will prefer the flow pattern from this Sunday but perhaps we can find a few that strike a happy medium and I'll leave copies there for who ever to set up if I'm not there.

I'm also thinking of something for the rounded corners....we'll see if it pans out for this weekend.

Kevin YGPM


----------



## JonnySocko

So, just so I know what to bring next time....

Sedan is now 17.5 rubber tire?
1/12 has both 17.5 and Open motor classes?
Traction compound is back to open, odorless not required?

Wow! I go to the Birds for a week and a lot changes. 

See ya soon,
Rick


----------



## Kevin Cole

That is all correct RV.


----------



## IndyRC_Racer

As far as layouts go, I think class counts/turn-out should play a factor in what type of track is setup. On Sunday 01/31/10 there were (24) 1/10 scale entries and (4) 1/12 scale entries. 

I think a compromise can always be made between different classes when setting up layouts. But are the 1/12 turn-outs lower than expected due to "boring" layouts for them, or is there another reason.? Before we try to fix a problem, let's first figure out what the problem is. Otherwise we are going to be wasting effort trying to solve a perceived problem when in turn we may be creating another.


----------



## Kevin Cole

_Well said Mr.Smith_


----------



## cwoods34

We can always count on him to enlighten us on the more philosophical aspects of this great hobby 

The class is now "officially" 17.5, but last week we had a 13.5 running with us (cheater! ) and the times were fairly close anyway. If someone is having trouble changing to 17.5 there is no problem in using a 13.5 for the time being. We are just trying to build the class!


----------



## Crptracer

Why not just stick to 8ft or 8 1/2 lanes and leave it at that.....The layout wont matter at that point.....A track layout is what it is thats what brings the challange....Or maybe show up at 9 and provide some input...Kevin gives us the opportunity to layout the track not only to help him but to have input...I dont think I have ran on a bad layout since I have been racing at the Big Rug....Now I have heard some complaining about a certain layout but as I recall that gave us some of the best RCGT and VTA racing...All I am saying is if you have a suggestion share it when the tracks being layed out....


----------



## chuck in indy

The track should dictate the layout and what's setup is what you race on. I've never had an issue with any layout because they all end up being close to the same ending with a super long straight and sweeper that I always deal with because it's no big deal and because I'm there to race. The petty banter about layout, rules, class changing (vta to rcgt, 17.5 12th scale to modified 12th scale, foam tires to rubber tire, yada, yada, yada) etc is becoming a turn off and one of the reasons (among others) I've scaled back on running because it's not fun to hear people complain and drag you in to it when your there to get away and have a good time. I can't imagine what someone reading these post thinks that would like to get in to the hobby. Just set up the track with lanes no less than 8ft wide and let the racers adjust to it.


----------



## Miller Time

All right VTA guys. In your opinions what dictates a good VTA layout, do you prefer an easy open layout with a high speed infield or is a moderately technical infield OK as long as the lane width is keep 8ft+. I think as large of an area as the Big rug provides it should be easy to get a good mix of flow and turns and keep the lanes wide. This really is one of the largest facilities in the area. 

It has been my experience that a good layout should have:
minimal amount of 180's
rounded corners that provide a good transition to the next
a few potential passing points 
without seeming like an oval with a few turns tossed in
all while keeping the lanes at least 7 1/12 to 8 feet where ever possible.

A good mix on occasion is to toss a shortened straight into the plan.


----------



## Crptracer

chuck in indy said:


> The track should dictate the layout and what's setup is what you race on. I've never had an issue with any layout because they all end up being close to the same ending with a super long straight and sweeper that I always deal with because it's no big deal and because I'm there to race. The petty banter about layout, rules, class changing (vta to rcgt, 17.5 12th scale to modified 12th scale, foam tires to rubber tire, yada, yada, yada) etc is becoming a turn off and one of the reasons (among others) I've scaled back on running because it's not fun to hear people complain and drag you in to it when your there to get away and have a good time. I can't imagine what someone reading these post thinks that would like to get in to the hobby. Just set up the track with lanes no less than 8ft wide and let the racers adjust to it.


 Hey sorry to hear that...unfortunately most tracks you will find are setup by the racers or influnced by the racers and the reason for the class discussion is because the big rug is searching for a strong base...Foam 1/10th scale has just died and rubber is becoming a monster and the 17.5 change was due to the national following being so high plus if an RCGT guy wants to run its a minimal change. 1/12th mod is just due to racer intrest among those who run. The VTA change well thats national....I would think if someone read this they might see the actually meaning which is that the Big Rug is for the racers and listens to the racer. Also they might see that we as racers are interested and try to keep open communications about the goings on at the track....Its always difficult to comperhend the typed word....Hope you come out and run at the RUG again Chuck...:wave:

Steve
Team Black OPs


----------



## smokefan

I personally like a somewhat technical layout. Not that I can drive worth a hoot but I like the challenge. I feel that as long as the lanes are close to 8ft wide it's all good  See ya all soon


----------



## Crptracer

I think 8 1/2 would be best as I think roar calls for 9 for 1/10th....But dont get me wrong I got no problem with 8


----------



## Miller Time

Crptracer said:


> I think 8 1/2 would be best as I think roar calls for 9 for 1/10th....But dont get me wrong I got no problem with 8


2 feet would be better for you, you would have less distance to travel between impacts.


----------



## smokefan

Miller Time said:


> 2 feet would be better for you, you would have less distance to travel between impacts.


Hey there are several of us that resemble that fact LOL


----------



## charlie2755

well hey........let's make it 7 for the heck of it!


----------



## trerc

I haven't had a problem with any of the layout, I just really liked last weeks, I guess I too liked that the sweeper nearest the pit wall was broke, thought that was unique compared to past layouts. Just thought it was worth mentioning. Bet the oval guys don't talk about their layouts this much :wave:


----------



## Lugnutz

I think the small changes that have been made have been a positive. Turning the Turbo off in VTA made for some very good racing sunday. I felt that anybody in the A-main could have won. The 13.5 to 17.5 was for a few reasons, low turn out being the biggest. If you look at the turn out for races in other areas 17.5 is double or more than 13.5, so we thought 17.5 might bring more racers. On a side note, if anybody wants to try 17.5 I have a spare motor you can use to try out the class.

The track layouts have been alot of fun the last several weeks. Like Steve said I cant remember a layout that was bad. (Thanks Ken and Cody) Just remember, its the same for everybody.:thumbsup:


----------



## Lugnutz

Miller Time said:


> 2 feet would be better for you, you would have less distance to travel between impacts.


Welcome back Crptracer.


----------



## rockin_bob13

*Layouts*

What I shoot for in a layout, is something novice friendly. Many, most of our drivers are still learning the concept of driving, including myself. And if the novice don't come and stay, who'll be there when we're gone. 

Top notch drivers seem to want the"technical" layout. But from what I've seen, that only means 7' lanes or less. That's not "technical", that's "tight" If we cater to only them, we'll be out of business. See above. Novice drivers need to be practicing, or working on set-up. Not repairing cars.


I try to avoid L, R, L, R, etc, and drag strip tracks. Carousels offer L, L, R,,,R, R, R, Left and that's what makes for passing opportunities. Chicanes should only be used to slow down a track. Not good for actual racing.

Since we're running 1/10th cars, ROAR rules are 8' lanes. I've got the book right here. They make those rules for a reason. The racing is better. Definately keep with the 8' lanes. If it gets down to 7' occaisonally, so be it.


----------



## Crptracer

Miller Time said:


> 2 feet would be better for you, you would have less distance to travel between impacts.


 I knew you would say something like that.....Somebody has to help you out..not everybody likes to play slow pitch wit.....you should be gratefull that life isnt a battle of wits as you would be un-armed....See ya sunday...:devil:


----------



## trerc

Crptracer said:


> I knew you would say something like that.....Somebody has to help you out..not everybody likes to play slow pitch wit.....you should be gratefull that life isnt a battle of wits as you would be un-armed....See ya sunday...:devil:


Oh dang...lmao


----------



## trerc

On another note, What's this crap Chuck Lofton was talking on my TV this A.M. about 3"-6" of snow for my race weekend!? Talk about eatin a bag of downers, not cool at all...


----------



## indy-25

The layout is the same for everyone but i prefer more technical layouts. It doesnt need to be tight but just have a flowing sense with a variety of turns. Have more than a turn or 2 thats the same can be annoy. I really enjoyed layout from the 23rd.


----------



## rockin_bob13

*Leisure*

I'd come down on Sunday mornings to help with the layout, but in several weeks, I'll be doing that every Sunday in the parking lot, for 6-7 months, rain, thunderstorm, sunny, beautiful, warm, and all of it, with all my friends. For now, sleeping in is good.


----------



## dragrace

Ok everybody can hate me after this but I have to say something. Track layouts are huge to me and I think it is a big deal for most racers that race nationally or just take this hobby a little more serious than some. I am really depressed when the layout is not what it could be with the great facility we have. On the other hand, I don’t want to setup the track either. That’s one reason why I left slot’s, we were always redoing the layout.
With that said I have liked most layouts except for last Sunday. A 180 at the end of the long straight isn’t good. We had a layout a few weeks ago that I think Ken setup that was great. It was something we would see at a national level. I hope we see more of these types of tracks in the future.
Designing a track is difficult and a lot of work to setup so I make my comments knowing the effort that people put into it and I do appreciate it even when I don’t like the layout.

Steve Dunn


----------



## jordan1652

lugnuts pm


----------



## Miller Time

I think all the input has been positive. The short sweeper is definitely questionable it does add a certain amount of danger at the end of a very long straight. Yes Bob 8' plus would be better and if I layout anymore tracks I will strive to maintain that. I do think the occassional Chicane can be good for racing but not passing and may be to difficult for VTA. The comments regarding less expireienced racers needing a simpler track is 100% correct. with out the continued support of the newer guys and the kids there would be no place to race. Steve has a point, at first I did not like the way some tracks reuse layouts a few weeks in a row but hindsight it gave a chance to learn set-up and compare lap times on a consistent lay-out week to week. 

I propose a nice flowing layout with some moderate difficult turns and maybe 1 technical turn. All lanes 8' if at all possible and if the layout is popular run it for 3 weeks. Newer guys will develop a little faster perhaps if they are not always adjusting to a new layout.

I also have something in the works for a nice rounded corner, that should make set-up easier and driving more fun....and use less duct tape.


----------



## Lugnutz

Miller Time said:


> I think all the input has been positive. The short sweeper is definitely questionable it does add a certain amount of danger at the end of a very long straight. Yes Bob 8' plus would be better and if I layout anymore tracks I will strive to maintain that. I do think the occassional Chicane can be good for racing but not passing and may be to difficult for VTA. The comments regarding less expireienced racers needing a simpler track is 100% correct. with out the continued support of the newer guys and the kids there would be no place to race. Steve has a point, at first I did not like the way some tracks reuse layouts a few weeks in a row but hindsight it gave a chance to learn set-up and compare lap times on a consistent lay-out week to week.
> 
> I propose a nice flowing layout with some moderate difficult turns and maybe 1 technical turn. All lanes 8' if at all possible and if the layout is popular run it for 3 weeks. Newer guys will develop a little faster perhaps if they are not always adjusting to a new layout.
> 
> I also have something in the works for a nice rounded corner, that should make set-up easier and driving more fun....and use less duct tape.



I think that is a great idea.


----------



## Lugnutz

jordan1652 said:


> lugnuts pm


So do you.


----------



## Kevin Cole

On Road Practice Thursday Evening...Doors Open at 3PM.


On Road Racing Friday Night...$10 and we'll start at 7PM to give folks time to get out.


----------



## Crptracer

The issue really seems to be the fact we have varying types of speed's with our cars...you can't really have a 180 at the end of the straight I have seen it before....but maybe a hook or real short sweeper foricing u into a 180 then back into a left hand 180 sending you thru a horseshoe if you get what I am saying...I don't think it will be very hard to comprimise in this situation however most national event layouts are not that tough there built for speed,passing and as little marshalling as possible..so if that's as "technical" as we need to be how hard will that really be? This years snowbird layout is a perfect example flowing and nice left to right's,short shoots,chicane, 180 straight and sweeper...the most technical event layout I think I have seen was at TRI-State for the grandslam series and Ken will tell ya it was still fast even though I didn't run on it..it did have a chicane of sorts to slow your entrance onto the straight....Anyway why don't guys draw out a layout and we can compare and see how it goes?


----------



## indy-25

With the size of the carpet, why not use only 3/4ths of the straight away and add some more lanes on one end.


----------



## JWright

I am going to give little input on this as I don't want to volunteer myself for the hot seat (having to do track set-up every week). 

8' lanes and make it as technical as you want. Keep it ROAR or close to it as possible.

It can seem like wasted space at times but it is nice to have the extra room for faster traffic to pass or for the slower traffic to give up the line. I find in the VTA class there is not alot of patience (due to alot of close matched cars) for passing leading to a 4 car pile up every time. 

I think there is plenty of track surface to work with although the islands and wasted space may grow a bit from track to track, leading to a short course. Too small of carpet stinks, and a crowded large carpet stinks just as well.


----------



## indy-25

I'll throw myself under the bus Sunday and put in the layout!


----------



## Miller Time

indy-25 said:


> I'll throw myself under the bus Sunday and put in the layout!


More the merrier, I have 3 proposals drawn up all with 8' lanes infield and 9" straight and sweeper, and what I would think is a medium difficultly level at worst. Also I picked up some Guttering and should have 2 pieces formed into a permanent rounded corners to test out......that is if the test dummy (CRPTRACER) shows up


----------



## JWright

indy-25 said:


> I'll throw myself under the bus Sunday and put in the layout!


It can be kind of fun. I helped do one a few weeks back for weeknights. It is very challenging coming up with designs. 

I really don't want to sound like I am beating anyone up on this subject by any mean. It's a challenging thing to do, especially if you have to worry about pleasing lots of different groups and maximizing the floor area. I do not think I can do as good of a job as anyone that has done it since I've raced.

That being said, I miss the extensive use of hoops (whatever the flexible ends on the barriers are called) in the designs. I noticed they were used almost everywhere during the "Prelude" race. They really help us lousy drivers, still working on our cues, out. I tend to run in too deep making sure to miss the inside barrier only to be running too fast to make the turn. The other option is execute a beautiful turn way too slowly and hold traffic or be the lead car in a pile up. 

If they are alot of trouble to install, I would be glad to help.:thumbsup:


----------



## cwoods34

> and Ken will tell ya it was still fast even though I didn't run on it..


So a layout isn't considered "fast" until Vaught: Board-And-Rail-Tester has done a thorough examination and deemed it safe to race on? :hat:

As long as we don't run on a ROVAL I'll be happy


----------



## Miller Time

Those are generally called flappers. They are mandatory on 180 and high speed turns and hard corners. 2 reasons for not having them the last 2 weeks is some broke and we have tried to have fewer hard corners, that is less 90* corners and more cut 45* ones.

I do like the use of flappers on every corner but in addition to being tedious to place and maintain throughout the day they are also tuff on the rubber and VTA due to the tendancy to cause the tire to ride up flipping the car.


----------



## Crptracer

Miller Time said:


> More the merrier, I have 3 proposals drawn up all with 8' lanes infield and 9" straight and sweeper, and what I would think is a medium difficultly level at worst. Also I picked up some* Guttering *and should have 2 pieces formed into a permanent rounded corners to test out......that is if the test dummy (CRPTRACER) shows up


 Guttering how sweet you crawled out of your home and your giving it to the track......You can learn alot from a dummy:tongue: Example's:

1.When you have an antifreeze leak.
2. When you should change your serp. belt.
3.Who will come get you when your stranded 14mi outside of ohio.
I think those are enough....:wave:


----------



## cwoods34

Man, what's that burning smell?.....


----------



## rockin_bob13

*Man with a plan*

Setting up a layout, you need one with a vision, and a bunch of helpers.

Democracy = nothing gets done but talking and it's all a compromise.

Dictatorship = The vision comes to light, and if helpers don't like it, we'll work on that for next week. And we get to see the "vision".

Even a blind squirrel sometimes finds a nut.


----------



## Miller Time

Crptracer said:


> Guttering how sweet you crawled out of your home and your giving it to the track......You can learn alot from a dummy:tongue: Example's:
> 
> 1.When you have an antifreeze leak.
> 2. When you should change your serp. belt.
> 3.Who will come get you when your stranded 14mi outside of ohio.
> I think those are enough....:wave:


I thought you were just passing by....I even had an extra car you could have run....And I knew the green stuff was leaking but I had to get to the race somehow.....:freak:


----------



## Miller Time

rockin_bob13 said:


> Setting up a layout, you need one with a vision, and a bunch of helpers.
> 
> Democracy = nothing gets done but talking and it's all a compromise.
> 
> Dictatorship = The vision comes to light, and if helpers don't like it, we'll work on that for next week. And we get to see the "vision".
> 
> Even a blind squirrel sometimes finds a nut.


So speaketh Bob 

You running 1/12th this week?


----------



## Crptracer

Miller Time said:


> So speaketh Bob
> 
> You running 1/12th this week?



That probably depends on if your gonna break it or not....


----------



## Crptracer

rockin_bob13 said:


> Setting up a layout, you need one with a vision, and a bunch of helpers.
> 
> Democracy = nothing gets done but talking and it's all a compromise.
> 
> Dictatorship = The vision comes to light, and if helpers don't like it, we'll work on that for next week. And we get to see the "vision".
> 
> Even a blind squirrel sometimes finds a nut.


*Deep Thoughts By Robert Cordell*

Thats pretty funny stuff for those who get it....


----------



## rockin_bob13

*1/12th*

Yeah, I'm your huckleberry.:roll:


----------



## rockin_bob13

*6x9*

What do you get when you multiply 6X9,,,,, 42! 

Let's see who gets that one.


Deep Thoughts Cordell.


----------



## Lugnutz

rockin_bob13 said:


> Setting up a layout, you need one with a vision, and a bunch of helpers.
> 
> Democracy = nothing gets done but talking and it's all a compromise.
> 
> Dictatorship = The vision comes to light, and if helpers don't like it, we'll work on that for next week. And we get to see the "vision".
> 
> Even a blind squirrel sometimes finds a nut.





Miller Time said:


> So speaketh Bob





Crptracer said:


> *Deep Thoughts By Robert Cordell*


I smell a book deal and maybe a Movie of the Week coming.:thumbsup:


----------



## Crptracer

*Warning....Warning....This is not a test....Crptracer is in the process of building an RCGT car and is coming to a track near you.*


----------



## trerc

Lugnutz said:


> I smell a book deal and maybe a Movie of the Week coming.:thumbsup:


You think Lifetime will pick up the movie, or perhaps Oxygen?


----------



## rockin_bob13

*Rcgt*

Points race starts on Sunday! Sunday! Sunday! 

Get that X Ray ready for THIS Sunday.

"I got a brand new pair of roller skates" for RCGT this SUNDAY!!!!


----------



## trerc

Crptracer said:


> *Warning....Warning....This is not a test....Crptracer is in the process of building an RCGT car and is coming to a track near you.*


This class is taking shape quite nicely :thumbsup:


----------



## Lugnutz

trerc said:


> You think Lifetime will pick up the movie, or perhaps Oxygen?


Robert Cordell Story = Lifetime

Rockin Bob Story = Playboy Channel


----------



## cwoods34

Everyone running RCGT...... do NOT use a nice or new body this Sunday. Steve will have his vehicle out doing his quarterly board-and-rail testing. You have been warned......


----------



## Rook-E

Rockin Bob- You have a PM


----------



## BadSign

Lugnutz said:


> Robert Cordell Story = Lifetime
> 
> Rockin Bob Story = Playboy Channel


Holy Double Identitiies, Batman!


----------



## trerc

Hey Brian ^ I know you will like this.


----------



## Kevin Cole

cwoods34 said:


> Everyone running RCGT...... do NOT use a nice or new body this Sunday. Steve will have his vehicle out doing his quarterly board-and-rail testing. You have been warned......


I have a new servo for the red Porsche if you want to make Vaught's day longer Cody.


----------



## mrbighead

Crptracer said:


> *Warning....Warning....This is not a test....Crptracer is in the process of building an RCGT car and is coming to a track near you.*


Don't come to MI.


----------



## Kevin Cole

The road coarse is set up and ready to run on.

Friday night might end up just a practice night with the approaching storm.

We'll keep everyone up to speed here on the thread...we're in mother nature hands.


----------



## Crptracer

Don't worry my RCGT won't be ready till valentines weekend or the weekend after car isn't here yet...But its coming hopefully I can still get in the point series....


----------



## trerc

It doesn't look like I'll be making it down tonight with the storm. With any luck the roads will be clear enough by Sunday to make the trip down.


----------



## JCarr20142

trerc said:


> Hey Brian ^ I know you will like this.


HPI doing the new 'maro? I was hoping they would.:thumbsup:


----------



## indy-25

Looks like my 17.5 wont be here in time for Sunday, looks like ill have the "cheater" motor in. Brian smith, can I borrow a 17.5 if you have one available to borrow?


----------



## IndyRC_Racer

I'll bring the extra 17.5 on Sunday.


----------



## Kevin Cole

Tonight's racing has been canceled due to the local weather.

I live out toward Ohio(Henry County) and they just upped our expected snowfall total to 10inches...considering I live in the country and drifting is an issue,it looks like I'm staying put tonight.

Call Bill at Pennington's Hobby if any parts are needed...and he might make it out to open the doors for practice too.
Bill has a big ole Chevy truck and lives much closer than I or even Floyd...so the likelihood of him making out to the track is much better.

Call ahead before you make a trip...317-402-0970(Bill).


----------



## indy-25

Thanks Brian.


----------



## BadSign

trerc said:


> Hey Brian ^ I know you will like this.


I'm just gonna assume you meant me and not Smith... and you are correct, sir!

Too bad I've already got a shell for RCGT- but this will be next!


----------



## cwoods34

Yeah Kevin I planned on asking you about that today. Anything to make Mr. Vaught's day longer 

If anyone is interested, I have a set of Jaco Green rubber tires that I'd like to trade for EITHER some Jaco Blue's OR a set of HPI RCGT tires. The Green's have about 3 race days on them and are still in great shape. Once I get tires and a 17.5 stator I'll be able to race RCGT, also (running my own vehicle I mean).


----------



## trerc

BadSign said:


> I'm just gonna assume you meant me and not Smith... and you are correct, sir!
> 
> Too bad I've already got a shell for RCGT- but this will be next!


Yes sir I did, I saw you lobbing for a builder on RcTech. :thumbsup:


----------



## BadSign

Squeeky wheels get greased!


----------



## trerc

BadSign said:


> Squeeky wheels get greased!


So where's our Javelin? :tongue:


----------



## Crptracer

My RCGT ride should have its debut the sunday after Valentines day...


----------



## cwoods34

Yep, me too......
Be there tomorrow at 9......


----------



## Kevin Cole

SuperBowl Sunday On Road Racing in Indy

_Doors open at 9am
Racing starts at Noon
$10 first class/$5 additional classes
(this week only)_

We will run 2 rounds and the Mains

Everyone will have plenty of time to get home and watch the game

_1st Race in the Late Winter On Road Points Series_


*Go Colts!!*


----------



## indy-25

I'll try to make it early enough to throw my thoughts in on the layout design...


----------



## Kevin Cole

The lay out looks great...Cobb,Cody,JR,and MillerTime did a great job(Thx Guys!).

And thanks to Ken for making some rounded corners for us to use.


----------



## johnnyhacksaw

Kevin Cole said:


> The lay out looks great...Cobb,Cody,JR,and MillerTime did a great job(Thx Guys!).
> 
> And thanks to Ken for making some rounded corners for us to use.


 
kevin, does the cafe have phone number to reach them? i want to order a couple of their killer pizza's for watch'n super bowl later. if,anyone else knows please post up! thanks!......:thumbsup:


----------



## larry f sr

*track size*

what is the size of the road course track.
what is the address, so i can see the location
thanks


----------



## Kevin Cole

Here is the Address...
Marion County Fairgrounds
7300 E Troy Ave, Indianapolis, IN 46239-1267

We use up the entire 96'x48' rug.


----------



## trerc

The colts look awful boys, go Saints...:hat:


----------



## Miller Time

I've seen Steve V hit things harder than the Colts D


----------



## cwoods34

*BOO-YAH!*

This just in: Colts got *PWNED!*


----------



## JWright

Wow. Thank goodness there was some good commercials or I would be upset for wasting 3 hrs watching that trainwreck.


----------



## Miller Time

JWright said:


> Wow. Thank goodness there was some good commercials or I would be upset for wasting 3 hrs watching that trainwreck.


The commercials were even lame


----------



## cwoods34

Keep yo' hands off my mama and keep yo' hands off my Doritos!


----------



## BadSign

The Denny's commercials were pretty funny- In space, no one can here a chicken scream!

Bad case of the drops tonight. Good game from Addai, though, and Manning, despite the int. The defense was just worn out.

Good for New Orleans though. Everybody needs something to cheer about.


----------



## Kevin Cole

Well said BV:thumbsup:


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

johnnyhacksaw said:


> kevin, does the cafe have phone number to reach them? i want to order a couple of their killer pizza's for watch'n super bowl later. if,anyone else knows please post up! thanks!......:thumbsup:


I've got to agree. The pizzas he makes are fantastic. I mean fantastic!


----------



## Crptracer

Good for Drew Bree's maybe the now San Diego and the rest of the NFL will show him some respect...The colts D' made a goal line stop and played fine let's not forget they kicked field goals...Piere Garcon should have hauled in that conversion...The onside kick was the kick in the pants since the colts had the imediate recovery but that's what happens when your hands guy doesn't catch the ball.....


----------



## IndyRC_Racer

Let's hope Hank Baskett does a better job holding on to his new born baby than he did grabbing the pigskin


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

So, I'm trying to learn a bit more about what's best to use to clean my VTA tires. I wondered what the big boys use. After a little snooping I found this about naptha (lighter fuel):

_A composition of matter for application to a rubber surface comprises about 10 to 30 percent by weight of at least one glycol with a linear polymer compound of propylene oxide having two terminal hydroxyl groups and a molecular weight of about 4000 or greater; about 0.1 to 5 percent by weight of a water-soluble surfactant or detergent; and about 70 to 90 percent by weight of fast-evaporating solvent or a mixture of fast-evaporating solvents. The composition optionally may contain humectants, water, colorants, perfumes, leveling agents, dispersants, pigments, and other ingredients that are known in the art. The invention also includes a method of treating a rubber surface such as the surface of a tire, by applying a composition of matter according to the invention, with or without first washing the rubber surface._

Did you get all that? LOL!


----------



## BadSign

Goo Gone.


----------



## trerc

Lighter fluid, Goo Gone, Simple Green. All are popular, Goo Gone works well but I always thought it left a residue behind. Simple green works ok too, I prefer and am currently using lighter fluid. To me the tire feels clean after cleaning them with lighter fluid.


----------



## IndyRC_Racer

When cleaning rubber tires with motor spray, I prefer to spray onto a shop towel/rag and wipe off any build-up. I do this to prevent drying out the tires (based on what I've read online). This method seems to remove a lot of the build-up from VTA and Mini-Cooper tires. I then apply traction compound normally (Jack the Gripper).

I have used a 50/50 solution of Simple Green/water to clean tires, but this doesn't seem to remove as much build-up. I haven't tried just Simple Green, so I'm not sure if that would work more effectively.


----------



## smokefan

When I clean my tires (which isn't very often) I use lighter fluid


----------



## smokefan

Kevin does Dollar Bill have FX2 in stock? I will be needing some come Sunday. And would rather spend my money where I race.


----------



## wlpjr2

smokefan said:


> Kevin does Dollar Bill have FX2 in stock? I will be needing some come Sunday. And would rather spend my money where I race.


I have some ordered, I'll let you know when I have it here!


----------



## Kevin Cole

:thumbsup:Sundays results are posted over on the results thread:thumbsup:


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

IndyRC_Racer said:


> When cleaning rubber tires with motor spray, I prefer to spray onto a shop towel/rag and wipe off any build-up. I do this to prevent drying out the tires (based on what I've read online). This method seems to remove a lot of the build-up from VTA and Mini-Cooper tires. I then apply traction compound normally (Jack the Gripper).
> 
> I have used a 50/50 solution of Simple Green/water to clean tires, but this doesn't seem to remove as much build-up. I haven't tried just Simple Green, so I'm not sure if that would work more effectively.


I bought a quart of naptha (lighter fluid) at Menard's yesterday ($6.50). That did the trick! The night before I'd used Simple Green to clean them. It got some of the stuff off, but not all. The naptha got the rest no problem. We use Simple Green to clean off road tires and as a traction compound. It works great for that use, but I don't think its got enough solvent power to get the on road tires completely clean.


----------



## trerc

smokefan said:


> Kevin does Dollar Bill have FX2 in stock? I will be needing some come Sunday. And would rather spend my money where I race.


Hell Jerry I have a full can (the big one) I'd be happy to sell to a friend, you can always spend your money with the guy you pit with. :thumbsup:


----------



## smokefan

trerc said:


> Hell Jerry I have a full can (the big one) I'd be happy to sell to a friend, you can always spend your money with the guy you pit with. :thumbsup:


That's a big 10-4 :thumbsup:


----------



## Miller Time

How about a roll call for Sunday, I know it is a Holiday but it is also a points race. I'll be there as long as it looks like there will be enough to race.

*17.5 Rubber*
Ken Miller

*RCGT*


*VTA*


*1/12 whatever*
Ken - maybe


----------



## trerc

I hope to make both Friday AND Sunday, She's just gonna need to accept the fact that we celebrate Valentines day on Saturday around here. :tongue:


----------



## smokefan

I hope to be there Sunday for VTA


----------



## Lugnutz

I'm in for VTA or RCGT and 17.5

Greg


----------



## Miller Time

How about a roll call for Sunday, I know it is a Holiday but it is also a points race. I'll be there as long as it looks like there will be enough to race.

*17.5 Rubber*
Ken Miller
Greg Cobb
Cody woods

*RCGT*
Greg Cobb
Cody Woods
Cody Armes

*VTA*
Smoke Fan
Trerc
Cody Armes

*1/12 whatever*
Ken - maybe


----------



## cwoods34

I'll tell the significant other she can let me race as my Valentine's gift :hat:

SO I should be able to make it...... I have to redeem myself after my 3rd place finish last week in 17.5 rubber, and possibly RCGT.


----------



## Kevin Cole

Yes...let's not forget about Friday night.

I need the on road racers to support Fridays or ownership will force me to go back to oval practice.

We were getting 12-15 in for practice...so I hope we can do better than that to keep that day the rest of the season.


----------



## JWright

I plan to be there for some Friday VTA action! :thumbsup:

I will also be practicing Thursday. Never hurts to test and practice for anyone. I myself need all the track time I can get.

I am really hoping a better radio with exponential steering may help smooth me out. I doubt I will missing my old analog FM radio.


----------



## Kevin Cole

_On Road Practice Thursday...3pm-9pm

On Road Racing Friday Night at 7pm...doors open at 1pm.
(only $10)_


----------



## PDK RACING

*Friday Friday Friday*

Im in friday for some RCGT , no sunday this week..:wave::beatdeadhorse:


----------



## Speedy20124

I would run vta with you guys but then it would be just another car i could't hadle and would have to fix. The big boss is already about ready to kill me. His inventor gets depleated just trying to keep up with my racing.


----------



## cwoods34

trerc - PM!


----------



## IndyRC_Racer

Should be there for racing on Sunday.

*Kevin, are we still going to get a discount if we run a pink car?*


----------



## trerc

Cody Armes has been ready for months! :tongue:


----------



## jtsbell

Count us in for sunday,Cody&Captin Jack.


----------



## Lugnutz

IndyRC_Racer said:


> Should be there for racing on Sunday.
> 
> *Kevin, are we still going to get a discount if we run a pink car?*


Is this going to a team car to the Cooper?


----------



## rockin_bob13

*Cars*

I got a VTA, RCGT, and a 1/12th, "17.5". I'll run 2 out of 3 Friday night.


----------



## rockin_bob13

Smartin says he's comin' too.


----------



## rockin_bob13

You showin' up, Lugnutz?


----------



## Kevin Cole

The lay-out is down and a lot of fun to run.

I ran my RCGT twice tonight and the track was pretty cool to wheel.

Hope to see several out for some Friday night road racing action.

*Someday I'd like to see the Mini-Coopers come out and run with us.


----------



## Kevin Cole

*Road Course Racing Tonight at R/Car*

_Doors Open at 1pm

Racing at 7pm...only $10_


----------



## Kevin Cole

_Great racing tonight at R/Car!_

We had a solid group of VTA,RCGT,and 12th scale...all with very good racing.

Congrats to the winners...I'll post results later this weekend.


Reminder...we will be racing Sunday at 1pm.

*Looks like Steve Dunn,David Lee,and Steve Roebling will make it out for some 12h scale action.
*Cordell,Martin,Cobb,and most of the usual Sunday crowd will be there too.


----------



## JWright

Good racing tonight! Seems like a good turnout for the very first Friday night as well. :thumbsup:


----------



## basketcase45

*1/8 onroad*

Hey Guys! Summer IS coming and I can't wait to get on the BPO(big paved oval) at the Marion County Fairgrounds. I have a car for sale if anyone is interested, it is a Picco Integra. I bought it on EBAY a while back and have gone through it and gotten it ready to run. Since I have had it, I have put a new front bearing in the engine and had the sleeve/ piston pinched at OSROCKET, rebuilt the shocks, and cleaned it up.It comes with servos (nice Hitec on steering and a JR550 on T/B, but no reciever. I want to sell it to someone locally so we can have a class of them to run. I purchased 2 of them previous to this one and sold one to Steve Koser. I have $189 in ebay, $15 bearing, and a $25 pinch, plus some miscellaneous expenses; I can get you into a 1/8 onroad car for the UNBELIEVABLE price of $250. To get it on the track, you will need a reciever/radio, flat reciever battery, fuel, and probably some tires.I am not making a dime on it, the only thing I want to get out of it is someone to race against. I am not putting it on the for sale board, because I want it to stay local. PM me or respond here, E-mail me for pics at [email protected] I will get back to you. Mark


----------



## EJF

What is the most popular class for onroad racing? I am concidering getting a car and coming out to race, but do not know what class is the most popular. Also some advise on tires, body etc would be helpfull, I have not raced carpet on over 6 years so i am sure things have changed quite a bit since then.


----------



## cwoods34

I will be there tomorrow for sure. 17.5 rubber and RCGT if Kevin will allow it...... :hat:

EJF, the most popular touring class right now is VTA, followed by RCGT. The rules for VTA can be found here: http://www.usvintagetransam.com/

The rules for RCGT can be found here: http://www.hpiracing.com/rcgt/

Right now in VTA we are running a 21.5 brushless motor w/2S LiPo, but in September there will be a rules change. At that point, the equipment will be 25.5 brushless motors and only certain ESC's as mandated by the USVTA governing body


----------



## Crptracer

Don't forget about 17.5 rubber Cody


----------



## cwoods34

Yeah but if he hasn't been on carpet for 6 years............ :freak:


----------



## EJF

Im mainly intersted in 17.5 rubber or tourng car, RCGT looks like it can be fun too.

I still race offroad now and then, only thing is there is only one race day a week to run offroad and at times my schedule doesnt fit it.

Whats the tire of choice for 17.5 rubber and RGGT, most likely I will run a TC5 or an Xray, havent decided yet, are there ample parts availble for these cars at the track?


----------



## fselzer

EJF said:


> Im mainly intersted in 17.5 rubber or tourng car, RCGT looks like it can be fun too.
> 
> I still race offroad now and then, only thing is there is only one race day a week to run offroad and at times my schedule doesnt fit it.
> 
> Whats the tire of choice for 17.5 rubber and RGGT, most likely I will run a TC5 or an Xray, havent decided yet, are there ample parts availble for these cars at the track?


Come on out and enjoy the great track layouts!. RCGT is fast and fun:thumbs


----------



## smokefan

Hey if any of you guys are interested I will be selling my Tekin RS and a Hotwire will have it with me at the track next wkend, put the GTB back in the VTA car. I will be at the track Provided nothing comes up this wk.


----------



## charlie2755

smokefan pm


----------



## smokefan

Pm back at ya. BTW carptracer has first chance at it.


----------



## Crptracer

Sorry charlie....I need one for the GT..thanks for the quick response Smoke....see ya sunday...I will be back and ready...for GT and Rubber


----------



## NickGT

Eddie!! How ya been? The Rug is a Great facility! Ian and I made it down only once, but had a great time. As big as VTA is, I'd tell you to go 17.5 rubber based on your past experience. And then if you wanna make a change, it's just tires and body to go RCGT. 
Hope all is well! Nick A.


----------



## Crptracer

EJF said:


> Im mainly intersted in 17.5 rubber or tourng car, RCGT looks like it can be fun too.
> 
> I still race offroad now and then, only thing is there is only one race day a week to run offroad and at times my schedule doesnt fit it.
> 
> Whats the tire of choice for 17.5 rubber and RGGT, most likely I will run a TC5 or an Xray, havent decided yet, are there ample parts availble for these cars at the track?


 17.5 rubber is fun.....Mainly I run Jaco Blue tires as they seem to wear well and have been the choice for handout tires all year at the big events..As far as bodies we generally try and stick with roar approved bodies such as the : R9R...LTCR....DNA-2....Mazda 6 etc...I run the DNA-2 but alot of guys love the LTCR which I am gonna give a try....As far as Chassis goes I only run Xray...Dont know if Penningtons handles Xray parts or not? The TC5 is a good car but I would say go with the Xray...TC5 parts are easy to come by but I think the Xray is just on another level quality and preformance wise...Electronics basically all Tekin RS and Trinity based 17.5...Fantom is my favorite when it comes to the motors.......My 2 cents hope it helps...:wave:..C-ya at the track....


----------



## Crptracer

Hey if anyone is interested I have VTA tires and wheels and an unopened pegusas mustang body up for grabs would like to sell it all or trade it whatever....I also have a set of unopened gun metal VTA rims...Any offers shoot me a pm


----------



## JWright

Alot of good action today! I really enjoyed all the turn marshalling as I got to see some great racing in both RCGT and the fastest group of VTA. Although there was alot of action in the other group of VTA as well, I bet we all had smiles a mile wide. Congrats Cody on the "bump up" to the A main.

IndyRC Racer- Thanks for the help and tuning advice as always. Real men race pink!

Miller- Thanks for the driving advice, the layout this week really made it easier on guys like me, and I seen you had a large hand in it.


----------



## Miller Time

JWright said:


> A lot of good action today! ....I bet we all had smiles a mile wide.
> IndyRC Racer- Thanks for the help and tuning advice as always. Real men race pink!
> Miller- Thanks for the driving advice, the layout this week really made it easier on guys like me, and I seen you had a large hand in it.


Smiles...That's what is all about when the day is over were still just a bunch of big kids playing with toy cars :thumbsup:

Thanks, The layout is the same as last weekend and the plan is to run it again for 1 or 2 more weeks then change it up, that will give guys a chance to see how set-up and driving adjustments affect lap times and also may build a bit better grove, Next layout will be similar level of difficulty but maybe just 1 tricky corner and definitely all 8' lanes. 

Maybe in a couple of weeks if everyone shows up early enough we can have a test and tune time till 12:30 or so and myself and whoever else wants to help can just spend the first few hours helping some of the newer guys get things dialed in a little better.


----------



## EJF

Nick, i am doing ok, living here in Indy and weighing my options on places to race, been racing some offroad now and then at HCRC and want to race more often if funds allow. 

Thanks for the advise, is the TC5 a brittle car compared to the xray, is the xrays price tag worth the extra $100


----------



## Miller Time

EJF said:


> Nick, i am doing ok, living here in Indy and weighing my options on places to race, been racing some offroad now and then at HCRC and want to race more often if funds allow.
> 
> Thanks for the advise, is the TC5 a brittle car compared to the xray, is the xrays price tag worth the extra $100


Yes on both accounts. There are some decent running TC-5's but the X-ray is hands down a better car to build and much easier to work on and tune and work on. As fir the spare parts, and extra A-arm or 2 (ambidextrous by the way) C-hub and knuckle and you could, not to mention there are usually a few of us there with spares.


----------



## indy-25

TC5R isnt a bad car at all. I got mine for 260 shipped off rctech NIB and its been fine for me so far, i cant complain. I've broken a few caster blocks and spindles but i hit the pipe at full wood off the straight.


----------



## Crptracer

Well its not that its a bad car...Its just the Xray is a better car...I think the next belt car from associated will be better....But for someone considering between the 2 the xray would be the better choice


----------



## indy-25

If the T3 wasnt $500 I would have really considered it.


----------



## Crptracer

Well you don't have to buy a T3 ..The 007,008 or 009 are all great xray cars from the T2 platform..


----------



## cwoods34

I got my '007s from good ole' fleaBay and the RC Tech forums used, and I'd say they are as competitive as anything out there in terms of club racing. The one I got for $175 as a roller with a body, and the other I got for $200 as a roller with a ton of spare parts. Personally, I'd rather get a used '007 or '008 with spares for the same price as a new TC5. I have aluminum knuckles on both vehicles, and I broke my FIRST part since I owned the cars (about 6 months) yesterday --- caster block. I clipped the corner of a board going full speed, so no vehicle would've made it through that unscathed.

Of course, parts for TC5's ARE dirt cheap, and a lot of guys are using them, so finding a good setup and advice should not be a problem.


----------



## trerc

Crptracer said:


> Hey if anyone is interested I have VTA tires and wheels and an unopened pegusas mustang body up for grabs would like to sell it all or trade it whatever....I also have a set of unopened gun metal VTA rims...Any offers shoot me a pm


I'd take that body off your hands for $15. If that works for you just bring it with next time you come out. :thumbsup:


----------



## EJF

How about the Xray T2r, for the price it looks good, just dont have the funds for a T3, and I am not the type to buy a used car. 

IS this track open year round? how about outside on the asphalt as a road course? 

Im growing more and more interested in the rug.


----------



## Lugnutz

EJF said:


> Im mainly intersted in 17.5 rubber or tourng car, RCGT looks like it can be fun too.
> 
> I still race offroad now and then, only thing is there is only one race day a week to run offroad and at times my schedule doesnt fit it.
> 
> Whats the tire of choice for 17.5 rubber and RGGT, most likely I will run a TC5 or an Xray, havent decided yet, are there ample parts availble for these cars at the track?


If your wanting a TC5, i'll selling mine with alot of extras. Edit: just saw your post about not wanting used.


----------



## trerc

EJF said:


> How about the Xray T2r, for the price it looks good, just dont have the funds for a T3, and I am not the type to buy a used car.
> 
> IS this track open year round? how about outside on the asphalt as a road course?
> 
> Im growing more and more interested in the rug.


Hobbytown will be starting their asphalt season in about 10wks, RockinBoB puts on an awesome show. :dude:


----------



## Crptracer

EJF said:


> How about the Xray T2r, for the price it looks good, just dont have the funds for a T3, and I am not the type to buy a used car.
> 
> IS this track open year round? how about outside on the asphalt as a road course?
> 
> Im growing more and more interested in the rug.


 
T2R is nice but I would go for a used 008eu or 009eu or new if you can find one which generally you can on ebay....The T2R in my opinion was a bad idea really it was created to be a more direct comp. for the TC5.....


----------



## Crptracer

I have a 009EU and a 008EU....I would not be concerend if it was new or used if i was you...although there is something to say about opening the box...


----------



## IndyRC_Racer

Some of us like he "new car smell" when we buy our r/c cars.


----------



## Miller Time

I have a T2R as well as several '007 and '009 in the past and present. The T2R is a good base platform, and in my opinion better than the TC5 for the money. I would plan to upgrade the chassis from the fiberglass to graphite in the future but either will workto get started. The corners cut over the '009 to save cost are :

All Graphite replaced with Fiberglass only real issue is potentially the main chassis
Some aluminum pcs replaced with nylon, did not find any issue here at all
rear diff is slightly different design (perhaps earlier xray) but works quite well
Drive shafts are lower generic aluminum instead of Hudy spring still or proprietary Al

All drive line, bulkhead, suspension parts, bearings and Shocks are identical to the '008/'009

The real advantage the X-ray has over ANY car is it's superb build, their attention to fit and finish is second to none, also the car is designed to have a lot of EASY to adjust tuning points. Some manufactures give you options but make it difficult to do in a timely fashion between heats and others build cars requiring shimming or "fitting' of parts. And they do maintain resale value quite well.


----------



## rockin_bob13

*Tops*

I have a TC5 in VTA and in RCGT and am the leader in the points series in both classes. TC5 is a real good, affordable car, and I keep the parts in stock. No need for inner net. Support your LHS.


Jacob has also been cleanin' up in 17.5 rubber with a TC5.


----------



## rockin_bob13

*Message*

Trophy Woman, PM.


----------



## rockin_bob13

*Tc5*

The TC5 is not easily broken, or brittle. It is also easy to work on.

Those other statements on this product were from those drivers who drive XRAYS . It's a great car. Don't get me wrong.

It's also $515 new.

TC5 @ $369 new.


----------



## Miller Time

rockin_bob13 said:


> I have a TC5 in VTA and in RCGT and am the leader in the points series in both classes. TC5 is a real good, affordable car, and I keep the parts in stock. No need for inner net. Support your LHS.
> 
> Jacob has also been cleanin' up in 17.5 rubber with a TC5.


Whatever you do, remember the local Hobby Shops, without them we'd have no place to race. The TC-5 is a good car, don't mean to put it down, as is the Corrally and Schumacher, they each have their own specialty so to speak, some are inexpensive, some drive like cadillacs others are edgy but fast. I'd recommend stopping by the track, look around and decide 1st what YOU expect to get out of it.

And for the record I don't think anyone is a Paid Driver and I for one have never sought sponsorship until AFTER I owned a product and was willing to vouch for it.


----------



## trerc

Well said Bob, The TC5 is a fine car. Xray's are very nice cars tho too. The one thing to consider is the parts are not quite as easily available and cost at least double of what the same parts for the TC5 would cost to replace. So if you don't spend much time banging boards then a used Xray would be fine but if your not the greatest driver then maybe something by Associated would be a better option as both HobbyTown and Penningtons carries parts for them.


----------



## indy-25

Anyone up for open rubber TC Sunday? Or 17.5 but 13.5 was fun.


----------



## Kevin Cole

_Results and Racers Rides pics posted over on the results thread_

http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?t=280308


----------



## wurthusa

I'm thinking about ordering 10 of the MRT tabbed transponders. Cost will be $60 each if anyone who runs at the rug wants one. 4 are already spoken for. As of today, if you order 1 at a time from MRT, they will cost just over $70.


----------



## JWright

For all the beginners out there,

Okay, to throw my two cents in. I would reccomend to buy any of the previously stated choices new or used. Just remeber you get what you pay for. A premium car will alway cost a premium price, a cheap price will net you a start whether it's a smart start or a bad start.

When buying used remember to be a careful buyer. I bought what I thought was a good deal on Ebay and got hosed. Instead of having to do the minor rebuilds (freshen up the shocks and diffs, replace bearings and any bent or cracked parts) I got what was the equivalent of a bunch of jumk parts bolted together. I have replaced almost every part twice now that I have bought a second car. I now have a car in great condition and one in good condition. That is almost the equivalent of buying a nice brand new TC5 or close to an Xray.

Now for the reasons I bought an old out of date TC3. I have had one back when they were a "new" craze back around 2001 and knew it was a "good" car. I also know what parts are availible can be had cheap by comparison if you shop around or buy parts lots from people trying to close them out. Also Pennington's hobby site on site carries parts for them. I also wanted to get in cheap in case I didn't like the road course racing and I planned to be breaking the car often. So far my plans have been succesful in breaking parts, but I am slowly getting better. Last Sunday I did not break a single item, it was sheerly amazing, had I made less haste installling my battery (first time I lost a battery so I am blaming it on method) I might have been up for a top 3 in the B main.

Looking back I should have tried to purchase a TC4 for all my reasons as it's a slightly more durable car but you live and learn. I made my purchase before talking to enough people or visiting the track, so you are doing the best thing and asking questions.

You can buy an out of date car cheap and rebuild because most people don't sell anything unless it's wore out. Luckily "real" racers often sell things because they bought something better and you will get a quality item in most cases. New purchases will help your local hobby shop. Buying used will benifit the seller, and the shops in two ways as the seller will buy something new hopefully and you will buy your parts to "freshen" up a car but not always will the seller re-invest. If a seller does not re-invest it does not help the shops nearly as much as it should.

It's close to the same money in the long run for you. Buying new will save you alot of headaches if you fell comfortable assembling a car. If you still want new alot of shops will offer to assemble kits for a price or you could buy a RTR kit that does not have all the premium parts you may want later.

The best advice I can give is to buy "any" commonly raced quality car and get all the practice you can. Just remember if you buy a used car online or from a racer, *support your local hobby shop *when it comes to accesories, parts, and electronics so they will be there we you need them. *There is nothing worse than having to order everything online and wait on it if you need it. *

As for Hobby Shops, I have dealt with all of the local shops and I do try to "spread" the love. The guys at either HobbyTown location, Indy slots, or Pennington's are all helpful and I have purchased from all of them.
I would love to see the on road crowd grow enough to give Kevin a headache on race days. So come one and all!


----------



## Kevin Cole

wurthusa said:


> I'm thinking about ordering 10 of the MRT tabbed transponders. Cost will be $60 each if anyone who runs at the rug wants one. 4 are already spoken for. As of today, if you order 1 at a time from MRT, they will cost just over $70.


Bill just received a shipment of these transponders...check with Pennington's for pricing.


----------



## wurthusa

Kevin Cole said:


> Bill just received a shipment of these transponders...check with Pennington's for pricing.


Sorry about that. Didn't even think about asking Bill if he had any. My bad.


----------



## cwoods34

Bob's been running his TC5's for two or so years that I know of. He has great setups on both cars and he isn't lacking horsepower; he's also a smooth and consistent driver. This is why he's at the top right now. It wouldn't matter if he was running XRAY, Associated, or anything else.

The key to being fast with ANYTHING is having plenty of practice, staying consistent, knowing the car, and having a good setup. 

Someone with the experience, knowledge, and driving skill will be fast no matter what they drive - it's as simple as that.

Jacob is a Tekin driver and has been racing for 10 or so years, so he'll be fast in any class. That's why he had no trouble keeping up when he first ventured into onroad about a month or two ago.

There's pro's and con's to every vehicle - it basically boils down to personal preference. Do I enjoy paying $5 for a steering knuckle or caster block? No way, but that's just something I have to put up with on the XRAYs if I want the best fit and finish. 

Both cars are generally easy to work on - I've built both vehicles. 

Can't we all just get along? 

There's plenty of racers with each chassis that it shouldn't be a problem finding a good setup or advice on either car, if that's a factor in buying one over the other.

Can't wait for Sunday --- 17.5 rubber and hopefully RCGT......


----------



## trerc

Good post Mr.Woods. Fast guys are always fast and can setup and wheel anything. :thumbsup:


----------



## JWright

cwoods34 said:


> Can't we all just get along?


It's not as much fun as being competitive. 

Cody is dead on, no matter how much you spend or what you buy, there is no replacement for track time. I know there is plenty of elbow room on Thursday nights to get some time in with a new car or class for on-road. If you are after "expert" advice you can always come early any race day and there will be plenty of guys willing to help.:thumbsup:

*Remember....Thursday Nights is great practice time for on-road! *


----------



## IndyRC_Racer

I'm happy with my TC3 in VTA, so even an old chassis can be competitive in that class. Since I've stopped using Paragon on my VTA tires at R/Car, I've eliminated a lot of my traction (rolling) issues.


----------



## JWright

You do quite well with that TC3 too!


----------



## trophygirl

Cobby, you have a pm


----------



## Lugnutz

trophygirl said:


> Cobby, you have a pm


and so do you.


----------



## BadSign

Anybody have a used Novak XRS (I know, it's a strange request) looking to sell?


----------



## Crptracer

MillerTime U have PM


----------



## Miller Time

back at ya


----------



## Lugnutz

Crptracer, are you going to grace us with your presence this weekend?


----------



## Crptracer

QUOTE=Lugnutz;3219518]Crptracer, are you going to grace us with your presence this weekend?[/QUOTE]



....You better believe it....


----------



## Crptracer

I woke up last night in a cold sweat and shaking holding my spektrum transmitter standing on the couch....


----------



## Lugnutz

Crptracer said:


> I woke up last night in a cold sweat and shaking holding my spektrum transmitter standing on the couch....


:lol::lol: Just about spit up my diet coke on my laptop........... thats funny. Did you have your X-ray boxers on?


----------



## trerc

Lugnutz said:


> :lol::lol: Just about spit up my diet coke on my laptop........... thats funny. Did you have your X-ray boxers on?


How do you know he has Xray boxers!?!


----------



## Crptracer

Back atya ken


----------



## Crptracer

trerc said:


> How do you know he has Xray boxers!?!


 He bought them for me......Buy 1 get one deal at R/C america....


----------



## trerc

Crptracer said:


> He bought them for me......Buy 1 get one deal at R/C america....


Well that was awful sweet...


----------



## Crptracer

I know one of the best Valentines day gifts I ever got....Thanks Greg:roll:


----------



## rockin_bob13

Are you sure that was a transmitter in your hand?


----------



## smokefan

Is it Sunday yet is it huh huh


----------



## Miller Time

rockin_bob13 said:


> Are you sure that was a transmitter in your hand?


He thinks it was.....remember the old Rubber duck antenna...kind of limb and floppy


----------



## Lugnutz

Crptracer said:


> He bought them for me......Buy 1 get one deal at R/C america....


well............it was one pair of boxers and one thong, Guess what i'll be wearing race day?


----------



## smokefan

Lugnutz said:


> well............it was one pair of boxers and one thong, Guess what i'll be wearing race day?


WOW !!!!!


----------



## cwoods34

Can we delegate EVERY third Sunday of each month to be clothing-optional? :hat:

Nothing gets my LiPo warmed up faster than the thought of Greg turn-marshalling in..... oh geez nevermind. See you guys Sunday....... 

Although an XRAY thong for the girlfriend would be pretty sweet if you ask me.

Alright we need to keep this thread G-rated for all the kids that get on here...... :freak: 

And MILLER TIME you'll have a PM here in a second.......


----------



## Miller Time

cwoods34 said:


> Although an XRAY thong for the girlfriend would be pretty sweet if you ask me.
> 
> .......


It would be optimized for easy maintenance access :thumbsup:


----------



## Crptracer

WOW....this took a bad turn.....Ken you got a PM....


----------



## cwoods34

Mr. Miller, if you received that same message 3 times, my bad...... %&#$*! AT&T modem kept timing out on me. 

You know what they say, you should re-lube your...... diffs..... every so often.

Be careful of too much droop, though. 

Wow I need to go to bed now.


----------



## indy-25

After all these puns i dont know if i want to be there Sunday, but I will be.


----------



## cwoods34

Sheesh that killed the thread pretty quick.......

So, how 'bout dem Colts? Oh, wait...........


----------



## cwoods34

Ok I'm about to pull a Steve......


----------



## cwoods34

......to get post #500 before bedtime....... :hat:


----------



## BadSign

And to think I just read this right before going to bed. Nightmares, here we come.


----------



## wlpjr2

*Mrt Transponders*

WE HAVE THEM IN STOCK. THEY RUN $77 including Tax! 
These are marketed out of England and they are suppose to have a stronger signal than the AMB's. Some testing next week will prove ar disprove that claim. These have there own unique number and 20 more numbers you can switch to also.
I'm thinking about trying a rent to own and a rental program very soon. Our track transponders are on there last leg and we have no plans to replace them.


----------



## indymodz

wlpjr2 said:


> WE HAVE THEM IN STOCK. THEY RUN $77 including Tax!
> These are marketed out of England and they are suppose to have a stronger signal than the AMB's. Some testing next week will prove ar disprove that claim. These have there own unique number and 20 more numbers you can switch to also.
> I'm thinking about trying a rent to own and a rental program very soon. Our track transponders are on there last leg and we have no plans to replace them.


Bought and used one tonite and it worked perfect... Its also ALOT smaller :thumbsup:


----------



## Kevin Cole

BadSign said:


> Anybody have a used Novak XRS (I know, it's a strange request) looking to sell?


Hey Brian...I still have the one I used in my BRP last year.Let me look tomorrow at the track and I'll know for sure.

I'll sell it for a very fair price...how about $15


----------



## trerc

I've had an MRT PT for about a year and a half and never had any problems it, great price for a very nice little transponder.


----------



## Miller Time

I've been using the MRT clones of my original AMB for about 3 years and so far they have worked flawless


----------



## motoxr

Are you guys running any World GT cars yet? and you are racing on road on sundays?


----------



## Hustler

Anyone running 12th open on Sunday sans Miller?

-Sean


----------



## Crptracer

motoxr said:


> Are you guys running any World GT cars yet? and you are racing on road on sundays?


Havent had any yet but would like to see them and yes Onroad racing friday and sunday


----------



## smokefan

Kyle and I both use MRT's in our cars best bang for the buck!!


----------



## trerc

Crptracer said:


> Havent had any yet but would like to see them and yes Onroad racing friday and sunday


+1 

I too think this would be a cool class, Just can't seem to get myself into the idea of running foam tires again...


----------



## cwoods34

The tires that are spec'd (Lilac) are durable, long-lasting, and don't need to be trued down to a hair's thickness for them to work. That is why WGT is a popular foam class. If you DID want to true them down, I donated a tire truer when the track opened, located right next to the front door, and numerous other people have them personally, ESPECIALLY the oval guys.


----------



## Miller Time

I would trade my Trojan class car in for a WGT in an instant.


----------



## IndyRC_Racer

PM Rook-E here on Hobbytalk. He just purchased a WGT car and is eager to run that class.


----------



## BadSign

Kevin Cole said:


> Hey Brian...I still have the one I used in my BRP last year.Let me look tomorrow at the track and I'll know for sure.
> 
> I'll sell it for a very fair price...how about $15


that would be great!


----------



## Crptracer

Miller Time said:


> I would trade my Trojan class car in for a WGT in an instant.


BOOO....Lets not go trading classes.....you could start another class.....


----------



## Crptracer

wlpjr2 said:


> WE HAVE THEM IN STOCK. THEY RUN $77 including Tax!
> These are marketed out of England and they are suppose to have a stronger signal than the AMB's. Some testing next week will prove ar disprove that claim. These have there own unique number and 20 more numbers you can switch to also.
> I'm thinking about trying a rent to own and a rental program very soon. Our track transponders are on there last leg and we have no plans to replace them.


 Boy i would go for something like this I need another personnel for my GT car


----------



## indy-25

So whos coming out this sunday? I'm in for open rubber tc.


----------



## trophygirl

Lugnutz said:


> well............it was one pair of boxers and one thong, Guess what i'll be wearing race day?


Cobby, I am VERY disappointed that you didn't get _ME_ an xray thong.


----------



## Crptracer

trophygirl said:


> Cobby, I am VERY disappointed that you didn't get _ME_ an xray thong.


 Maybe he will lone you his....Scratch maybe and make that hopefully as it is a very disturbing thought of Cobb.....YUK!!!


----------



## Crptracer

indy-25 said:


> So whos coming out this sunday? I'm in for open rubber tc.


..... I am in no matter if i have to crawl to the track.....:thumbsup:


----------



## Kevin Cole

BadSign said:


> that would be great!


Looks like I was mistaken...it's no where to be found.

Sorry


----------



## Lugnutz

Crptracer said:


> Maybe he will lone you his....Scratch maybe and make that hopefully as it is a very disturbing thought of Cobb.....YUK!!!


Don't hate the Player........ hate the game.


----------



## BadSign

Kevin Cole said:


> Looks like I was mistaken...it's no where to be found.
> 
> Sorry


No prob, thanks for looking, though.


----------



## Hustler

Hustler said:


> Anyone running 12th open on Sunday sans Miller?
> 
> -Sean


...and I reiterate my question.... any 12th scalers going to show up & race this Sunday?

-Sean


----------



## cwoods34

If someone has a brushed OR brushless speed control and a receiver pack I can borrow, I have a 1/12 I could run. It's a "rental" from Miller Time that just needs a few things to get going. OR if someone has a backup 1/12 I'm always more than happy to wheel it......

If you DO borrow Cobby's "undergarment" be sure to wash it in extremely hot water with lots of bleach. Then, put it in a steam sterilizer just to be safe. After that, microwave it for about 15-20 seconds. That should do the trick.

I'll be there for STOCK rubber, I don't know anything about an open rubber class :hat: If that's the case I'm finding a 4.5 from someone to use......


----------



## Crptracer

Hustler said:


> ...and I reiterate my question.... any 12th scalers going to show up & race this Sunday?
> 
> -Sean


 Cant help ya buddy...I dont know


----------



## IndyRC_Racer

I would be willing to run a 1/12 brushed car at some point, but would need to know if a 4-cell stock car is similar speed to the brushless 1/12 cars that are running.


----------



## Crptracer

IndyRC_Racer said:


> I would be willing to run a 1/12 brushed car at some point, but would need to know if a 4-cell stock car is similar speed to the brushless 1/12 cars that are running.


Maybe 4 cell 19t might run with the lipo 17.5.....You would be dealing with more weight plus probably older cells....I think a decent 4cell 42/4600 pack and a good 19t like a checkpoint money motor would be close...IMO


----------



## indy-25

I was thinking 13.5 rubber.


----------



## Crptracer

indy-25 said:


> I was thinking 13.5 rubber.


I will be running 17.5 rubber and RCGT.....If we get this 17.5 class goin strong we may be able to throw in a 13.5 class....But right now 17.5 rubber is so strong plus with the speedo's an motors 17.5 is enough....Not to mention the new roar rules will make 17.5 explode since thats where all the non sponserd drivers will be.....


----------



## Kevin Cole

Hustler said:


> Anyone running 12th open on Sunday sans Miller?
> 
> -Sean


I think we'll have at least 4-5...maybe more.


----------



## smokefan

I'm ready for some VTA action Sunday.


----------



## dragrace

Crptracer said:


> Maybe 4 cell 19t might run with the lipo 17.5.....You would be dealing with more weight plus probably older cells....I think a decent 4cell 42/4600 pack and a good 19t like a checkpoint money motor would be close...IMO


Nope. If you run a 17.5 and run the car light it will keep up and can win if we don't run tekin 203. We have already done this to see.

There are a few guy's that run 4 cell with us, talk to rusty or charlie.....

Steve Dunn


----------



## Crptracer

Brian was asking about running brushed stock. So I still believe that 19t and a decent pack would be the best alternitive....I agree that a 17.5 would be allright...But 27t 4cell wouldn't be very competitive espeacially if your cells and motors aren't tuned and matched...


----------



## JWright

Time for some FRIDAY NIGHT carpet action!

Kevin made a pretty fast moving track this week.

See ya at the track!


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

Guys, the new web site is working: www.rcarassociation.org

If you go to the forum page, you will find links to these threads on Hobbytalk.

Let me know if you find a link not working or a problem. I think I've got them all connected.

Thanks,

Scott


----------



## JWright

Good job on the Website S.B.


----------



## Hustler

Kevin Cole said:


> I think we'll have at least 4-5...maybe more.


Thanks Kevin. I'm trying to arrange it so I can be there...



dragrace said:


> Nope. If you run a 17.5 and run the car light it will keep up and can win if we don't run tekin 203. We have already done this to see.
> 
> There are a few guy's that run 4 cell with us, talk to rusty or charlie.....
> 
> Steve Dunn


You in for Sunday Steve?

-Sean


----------



## Kevin Cole

IndyHobbies.com said:


> Guys, the new web site is working: www.rcarassociation.org
> 
> If you go to the forum page, you will find links to these threads on Hobbytalk.
> 
> Let me know if you find a link not working or a problem. I think I've got them all connected.
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Scott


_Thanks for all the hard work on this Scott...it looks great:thumbsup:

I'll get in touch after we get the weekend programs out of the way and discuss a few other changes and some features I'd like to add.

It's great to have the website up to date and informative for the racers...thx again to Scott Black._


----------



## cwoods34

I plan to keep my car 17.5 for the time being, until the end of the points series at least. I'm just curious as to how much faster a 13.5 would be on our track, given identical chassis setups, same driver, etc., over the 17.5 cars. I know on average the 17.5 TC class is right around 1 second faster than RCGT. 

The website looks great! Just needs more pictures


----------



## Crptracer

cwoods34 said:


> I plan to keep my car 17.5 for the time being, until the end of the points series at least. I'm just curious as to how much faster a 13.5 would be on our track, given identical chassis setups, same driver, etc., over the 17.5 cars. I know on average the 17.5 TC class is right around 1 second faster than RCGT.
> 
> The website looks great! Just needs more pictures


 I think it would be silly to change from 17.5 to 13.5 given the overwhelming response 17.5 has gotten nationally it was kinda the same for foam....Plus I think it gives the opportunity to RCGT drivers who may not want to purchase another TC and all they have to do is swap tires and a body and there good to go..


----------



## dragrace

Hustler said:


> Thanks Kevin. I'm trying to arrange it so I can be there...
> 
> 
> You in for Sunday Steve?
> 
> -Sean


Sorry I can't It is my B-Day and my wife is taking me out that day.....She didn't like it when I ask if we could have a date at the RC track.

Steve


----------



## dragrace

Kevin Cole, ladies and gentleman


----------



## Kevin Cole

dragrace said:


> Sorry I can't It is my B-Day and my wife is taking me out for my special day...we're getting our hair & nails done and shop until I cant stand my pumps any longer.
> 
> Steve


Wow...just a simple "I cant make it Sunday"would have been fine.


----------



## JWright

Good fun tonight! If you weren't there, sorry you missed it.


----------



## smokefan

See everyone Sunday, Carptracer I will have your speedo and hotwire for you.


----------



## trerc

smokefan said:


> See everyone Sunday, Carptracer I will have your speedo and hotwire for you.


Dang, Jerry Barton gonna grace us with his presence..? What a treat! :tongue:


----------



## Crptracer

smokefan said:


> See everyone Sunday, Carptracer I will have your speedo and hotwire for you.


 Sweeeeetttt......I will have a sldering iron to put it in....WOOOHOOO


----------



## smokefan

trerc said:


> Dang, Jerry Barton gonna grace us with his presence..? What a treat! :tongue:


 you bet ya:thumbsup:


----------



## cwoods34

I'm counting down the minutes......

I'll have a new body for rubber TC. When I say "new", I mean it won't have a mark on it until I set it on the track. Five minutes later you won't be able to recognize it.

The Cuda body I used briefly for VTA lasted all of 2 weeks  so maybe this one will last 3 race days!


----------



## charlie2755

ok guys. need a little help with setup. bringing a 17.5 rubber car tomorrow and need to know tekin settings and gearing to start with.:thumbsup:


----------



## Crptracer

charlie2755 said:


> ok guys. need a little help with setup. bringing a 17.5 rubber car tomorrow and need to know tekin settings and gearing to start with.:thumbsup:


200 or 203? 5.8 fdr is where I am at and I am still running 200....I will be more than happy show you my numbers on the laptop tomorrow and we can adjust yours accordingly if you would like sir....


----------



## Crptracer

Charlie also on tekins site there are a few good setups with 203 17.5/rubber from there team drivers


----------



## dragrace

Kevin Cole said:


> Wow...just a simple "I cant make it Sunday"would have been fine.


I'm kicking your [email protected]!# When I see you. Oh yea The CRC your were gonna drive is no longer availiable....hahahahahah

Steve Dunn


----------



## Miller Time

cwoods34 said:


> I'm counting down the minutes......
> 
> I'll have a new body for rubber TC. When I say "new", I mean it won't have a mark on it until I set it on the track. Five minutes later you won't be able to recognize it.
> 
> The Cuda body I used briefly for VTA lasted all of 2 weeks  so maybe this one will last 3 race days!


You better get it right cause I got my Rubber car dialed :thumbsup:.....and i may let Sean run it :freak:


----------



## Rook-E

IndyRC_Racer said:


> PM Rook-E here on Hobbytalk. He just purchased a WGT car and is eager to run that class.


There are a few us wanting to run WGT. Just throw a message up and we can go from there!!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## Kevin Cole

I would love to see another foam tire class run with our on road program.



_*Happy B-Day Stevie D :hat::hat::hat:_


----------



## Miller Time

Rook-E said:


> There are a few us wanting to run WGT. Just throw a message up and we can go from there!!!! :thumbsup:


I'm working on it may have a borrowed one next week.


----------



## Crptracer

I have been looking at the WGT and I am very interested in running so if anyone has any experience with the different brands post away...I may get one here in a week or so..


----------



## smokefan

loading up and will be heading down shortly


----------



## smokefan

Kevin and everyone at R/Car Kyle and I had a great time today! As usual the Big Rug is hands down the best place that we have raced at. Alot of close racing in VTA. Thanks again:thumbsup:


----------



## dragrace

I would like to run some WGT as long as we don't screw it up. If we run ROAR rules which permits Tekin 203 I am all for it. Classes are determined by motor size not speed controller software.

Steve Dunn


----------



## Rook-E

For those interested in World GT here are the specs from the birds.
http://www.worldgtrc.com/


----------



## Rook-E

Crptracer said:


> I have been looking at the WGT and I am very interested in running so if anyone has any experience with the different brands post away...I may get one here in a week or so..


I really like my CRC GENX-10!


----------



## indy-25

WGT, 13.5 1S and go.


----------



## Crptracer

I am in for 13.5 single cell...WGT....workin on gettin a car


----------



## Miller Time

I will have a WGT running this weekend. 13.5 1cell lipo, approved WGT bodies and either of the Spec tires (CRC, BSR, Jaco)

For what it's worth, given the extra weight, tire size and motor I'd recommend a Rx pack not a booster


----------



## dragrace

Kevin Cole said:


> I would love to see another foam tire class run with our on road program.
> 
> 
> 
> _*Happy B-Day Stevie D :hat::hat::hat:_


Kevin,

YGPM

Steve Dunn


----------



## wlpjr2

Can you put that many candles on a cake without permission from the fire marshal?:hat::lol:


----------



## IndyRC_Racer

While I'm enjoying the points series in VTA, I need to find a way to shake my bad luck in the mains. Each week I've had a small mechanical issue take me out in the main while either leading or in 2nd place (screw backed out of shock/a-arm, bearing seized on front input shaft, screw backed out on steering knuckle). Any suggestions would be appreciated.


----------



## wlpjr2

*Website Looks Great!*

Check It Out!

http://rcarassociation.homestead.com/index.html


----------



## cwoods34

I know a seized bearing is just bad luck, but to be honest it isn't really expensive to replace all of the bearings in your vehicle once in awhile. When I had a few gritty bearings in my 007 I decided to replace them all. I found the sets of the correct sizes and quantities I needed and it was under $20 total. I'd say every 2-3 race days re-oil and clean the bearings. I also like to replace all of the bearings at the start of each season, and keep the good used ones as backups. I've NEVER had a bearing fail on me following this routine. 

For the screw on the steering knuckle...... I've found putting a thin shim (less than 1 mm) between the caster block and screw head helps, along with the threadlock of course. With a shim, I could tighten the screw down a bit more without it binding the steering. Just some suggestions!

The Birds' specs for World GT look good. I'm going to try and sell a few things and see about getting a car ready. I just don't want this class to be started on a whim and then have people lose interest. I know some people are afraid of foam tires, but this class is different!


----------



## indy-25

avidrc.com most bearings are only a $1.


----------



## BadSign

IndyRC_Racer said:


> While I'm enjoying the points series in VTA, I need to find a way to shake my bad luck in the mains. Each week I've had a small mechanical issue take me out in the main while either leading or in 2nd place (screw backed out of shock/a-arm, bearing seized on front input shaft, screw backed out on steering knuckle). Any suggestions would be appreciated.


sacrificing a goat?

You might look around for any small dolls that bare a resemblence to you. May have some needles or other foreign objects jabbed into it.


----------



## IndyRC_Racer

BadSign said:


> sacrificing a goat?
> 
> You might look around for any small dolls that bare a resemblence to you. May have some needles or other foreign objects jabbed into it.


This is the type of advice I was looking for


----------



## smokefan

BadSign said:


> sacrificing a goat?
> 
> You might look around for any small dolls that bare a resemblence to you. May have some needles or other foreign objects jabbed into it.


I would suggest starting with a chicken they are not as messy


----------



## trerc

smokefan said:


> I would suggest starting with a chicken they are not as messy



Chickens are filthy


----------



## cwoods34

I want to know where to find a Brian Smith doll.... or even a bobble-head!

If anyone is interested, I have a Novak 21.5 SS that I need to trade for a 17.5 motor (preferably for a Novak SS). Bought it new myself, still runs perfect. If anyone can trade it would help me get my own ride going for RCGT :hat::thumbsup: I just need the motor, a little chassis prep, and it'll be ready to go.

Ya know Brian, that pink Mustang body may or may not have something to do with your bout of bad luck.......

Has anyone smoked any electronics lately? The RC gods may be wanting an over-temped motor sacrifice or whoops-plugged-that-battery-in-wrong accident and they are taking out their vengeance on Mr. Smith.


----------



## trerc

cwoods34 said:


> Ya know Brian, that pink Mustang body may or may not have something to do with your bout of bad luck.......


You may be on to something there... Not that it's not a pretty body, it's very very pretty body. :tongue:


----------



## indymodz

cwoods34 said:


> I want to know where to find a Brian Smith doll.... or even a bobble-head!
> 
> If anyone is interested, I have a Novak 21.5 SS that I need to trade for a 17.5 motor (preferably for a Novak SS). Bought it new myself, still runs perfect. If anyone can trade it would help me get my own ride going for RCGT :hat::thumbsup: I just need the motor, a little chassis prep, and it'll be ready to go.
> 
> Ya know Brian, that pink Mustang body may or may not have something to do with your bout of bad luck.......
> 
> Has anyone smoked any electronics lately? The RC gods may be wanting an over-temped motor sacrifice or whoops-plugged-that-battery-in-wrong accident and they are taking out their vengeance on Mr. Smith.


PM sent:thumbsup:


----------



## drhodes1989

Figured I'd try to sell them here first before putting them on the for sale forum. I have an HPI F10 roller with 21.5 Novak and 2 Orion 2400 mah lipos. Asking $100. The front left steering knuckle is broken but Bill told me he has them in stock for $6 which I will replace before selling if that's an issue. Also have a TC3 roller with Camaro body asking $40. I'll be at the track this Saturday to pick up a couple things from the shop if you want to arrange pick up if interested in any of this. PM me here or email me at [email protected].
Thanks,
Don


----------



## Crptracer

I should have a WGT car ready to go for sunday....Game on.....Jacob,Kevin and Mr.Dunn you guys are next lets see them WGT's


----------



## BadSign

trerc said:


> Chickens are filthy


And harder to catch!

Remember to marinade the goat in Jack the Gripper first. The Gods will favor you. But only dope the inside of the front hooves if it starts to traction roll.


----------



## trerc

drhodes1989 said:


> Figured I'd try to sell them here first before putting them on the for sale forum. I have an HPI F10 roller with 21.5 Novak and 2 Orion 2400 mah lipos. Asking $100. The front left steering knuckle is broken but Bill told me he has them in stock for $6 which I will replace before selling if that's an issue. Also have a TC3 roller with Camaro body asking $40. I'll be at the track this Saturday to pick up a couple things from the shop if you want to arrange pick up if interested in any of this. PM me here or email me at [email protected].
> Thanks,
> Don


PM sent on the TC3


----------



## trerc

BadSign said:


> Remember to marinade the goat in Jack the Gripper first. The Gods will favor you. But only dope the inside of the front hooves if it starts to traction roll.


How could you possibly know that!?!


----------



## BadSign

R/C Farm Animal Racing. Avoid those fainting goats- hard to tell a traction roll from just "passing out" due to all the excitement.


----------



## trerc

So this is why you don't make Sunday onroad..:tongue:


----------



## Crptracer

Wow....This is informative.....And gives us some real insight to BadSign....UGGHH


----------



## drhodes1989

Trerc, pics sent on TC3. Looks like it has the droop screws on the rear a-arms.


----------



## trerc

Indeed it does don, I will take that off your hands :thumbsup: PM sent.


----------



## indy-25

I'll trade my tc5r for a 10r5


----------



## drhodes1989

trerc said:


> Indeed it does don, I will take that off your hands :thumbsup: PM sent.


you have pm


----------



## Miller Time

I have my WGT car and will have it running Sunday :thumbsup:


----------



## BadSign

Crptracer said:


> Wow....This is informative.....And gives us some real insight to BadSign....UGGHH


I knew a discussion involving livestock would end like this- just waiting for the "Coup de grace" from you, CR 

BTW Trevor, that's just what oval racing needs, another class!


----------



## Kevin Cole

_Results from Sunday Updated._

http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?t=280308


----------



## Crptracer

BadSign said:


> I knew a discussion involving livestock would end like this- just waiting for the "Coup de grace" from you, CR
> 
> BTW Trevor, that's just what oval racing needs, another class!


 "Coup de Ville"....You set em up and I will knockem down BadSign...Bring your WGT cars out this Sunday we are ready to go....See all it took was one little post and BAM its on in one week...from camp fire to bonfire that's how I roll...If you thought we had traction before get ready.. Traction to be layed down in 6days let the countdown begin....Those who were talkin about it its time to be about it and get those WGT cars to the track....WooooHoooo another class I can finish last in....thank goodness I play R/C like I play golf shootin for -3 under this week


----------



## Lugnutz

Kevin Cole, PM


----------



## cwoods34

indymodz, PM replied 

What is recommended in terms of a receiver pack? I'm new to this 1-cell stuff :freak:


----------



## indy-25

I'm debating on the WGT. I will permanently borrow someones.


----------



## wurthusa

cwoods34 said:


> indymodz, PM replied
> 
> What is recommended in terms of a receiver pack? I'm new to this 1-cell stuff :freak:


I just started running a 1 cell class and all the research I did pointed to the SMC. After running it all day on Saturday, I'm pretty happy I didn't spend $40 on a booster. Bill sells the SMC receiver pack for $21.


----------



## Miller Time

The SMC pack is good but large and heavy, may work in WGT depending on what the weight and balance looks like. I like the smaller 180 maH Dynamite pack also Losi has one. Downside is they need charged each run, not sure how many maH the SMC is.


----------



## wurthusa

Miller Time said:


> The SMC pack is good but large and heavy, may work in WGT depending on what the weight and balance looks like. I like the smaller 180 maH Dynamite pack also Losi has one. Downside is they need charged each run, not sure how many maH the SMC is.


The SMC is 450MAH lipo. I charged it once and ran it all day. I like the on/off switch on the smc pack.


----------



## JWright

trerc said:


> You may be on to something there... Not that it's not a pretty body, it's very very pretty body. :tongue:


I dunno, I never has ANY luck running a 66 stang body. Seemed like I had nothing but problems. Could be a run of gremlin possed lexan maybe.


----------



## wurthusa

What 12th scale class has the most entries? I just bought one and need to know what equipment to slap in it.

Thanks.


----------



## mike1985

*Wgt*

There's a few of looking into WGT at the Mchiana track. From the reading I've done it seems the set ups are 1S and 13.5 with a reciever pack. A couple of us have been talking and 2S 25.5 came up in the conversation. The thought here was to keep them simple and eliminate the reciever pack or booster all together. I know this is not the norm, but I also think WGT got started before the 25.5 motor ? Maybe ? Can some of you seasoned guys share any input about this ?

thanks
hammer


----------



## flywheel93

Are any of the 1/12th scale guys interested in 2 brand new sets of Jaco purple fronts(JAC2740) and one new set of yellow rear(JAC2830). I would like to get $25.00 out of them if we meet up at Marion County or $30.00 shipped.


----------



## cwoods34

Gee Steve, didn't I just bring up the idea of 2-cell 21.5 World GT last night? 

Three or so guys already have their cars ready and have decided on 13.5 1-cell, same rules as at the Birds.


----------



## Miller Time

mike1985 said:


> There's a few of looking into WGT at the Mchiana track. From the reading I've done it seems the set ups are 1S and 13.5 with a reciever pack. A couple of us have been talking and 2S 25.5 came up in the conversation. The thought here was to keep them simple and eliminate the reciever pack or booster all together. I know this is not the norm, but I also think WGT got started before the 25.5 motor ? Maybe ? Can some of you seasoned guys share any input about this ?
> 
> thanks
> hammer





cwoods34 said:


> Gee Steve, didn't I just bring up the idea of 2-cell 21.5 World GT last night?
> 
> Three or so guys already have their cars ready and have decided on 13.5 1-cell, same rules as at the Birds.


I think the key here is the 'same as everyone else' For what it's worth I've tried the 2 cell 21.5 and it is a blast but frankly it had way too much power for most to drive....and that was pre 199 software. The extra voltage with the efficient drive line and light weight make it a missile. In all honest the Rx pack is not a big deal, I ussually put 120maH after an 8min 1/12th run and it takes about 10-15 minutes at 0.2 amps.


----------



## Rook-E

I'm all for 2 cell for WGT. However, I will run what everyone decides on??? Currently I'm running Novak GTB W/ 17.5 and its a blast. I just want this class to survive!!!!


----------



## Crptracer

cwoods34 said:


> Gee Steve, didn't I just bring up the idea of 2-cell 21.5 World GT last night?
> 
> Three or so guys already have their cars ready and have decided on 13.5 1-cell, same rules as at the Birds.


 Dont even get this stuff started.....Its 13.5/1s....just like everyone else....We have allready had intrest from travellers and it would be silly to change it.....My 2 Cents


----------



## Crptracer

wurthusa said:


> What 12th scale class has the most entries? I just bought one and need to know what equipment to slap in it.
> 
> Thanks.


I believe stock 17.5 is whats been running with alot of guys wanting to run mod....So I would run a Tekin and a 17.5 and prepare for a change if ya want...


----------



## cwoods34

Lighten up man! See this ---  it means "said with humor"...........

Got the RCGT chassis cleaned up and set today....... just need to throw the motor in Sunday morning and hopefully it drives nice. 

What's the general consensus on Speed Merchant? They have a 1/10 pan car chassis......


----------



## cwoods34

Haha I didn't realize Baker and Dumas ran Speed Merchant....... must be alright then 

What chassis does everyone have or plan to use for WGT? If a lot of people are running the same chassis I'll get it too - more people to bounce setup and advice off of :hat:


----------



## Miller Time

I'm going with CRC, found a good deal on it used. Speedmerchant does hold the current ROAR 13.5 title. And it is easier to get the battery in and out and mount the other electronics. BMI looks interesting and I've seen run well, and of course the Associated R5 would be a wise choice cost wise and X-ray is available now and there build should be great but it is based off the R5. 

Didn't we have a similar discussion a few pages back about Touring cars:freak:


----------



## cwoods34

Yeah I was looking at the BMI also, I know they have a solid 1/12 so I imagine the 1/10 wouldn't be any different. Hmmm...... the worst part of RC is having to choose :freak:

The XRAY looks nice, but I'm just wondering if it needs any refinement, considering it hasn't been out for very long, and the other companies have had plenty of track time.


----------



## Miller Time

cwoods34 said:


> Yeah I was looking at the BMI also, I know they have a solid 1/12 so I imagine the 1/10 wouldn't be any different. Hmmm...... the worst part of RC is having to choose :freak:
> 
> The XRAY looks nice, but I'm just wondering if it needs any refinement, considering it hasn't been out for very long, and the other companies have had plenty of track time.


You know where I stand with regards to X-ray........I'd wait on buying it


----------



## indymodz

I'm thinking about building a WGT car also. Just need to find out a little more info on which kit to go with..

Any suggestions?


----------



## Miller Time

indymodz said:


> I'm thinking about building a WGT car also. Just need to find out a little more info on which kit to go with..
> 
> Any suggestions?


Best choices would be either the CRC Gen-X10 or the Associated 10R5


----------



## Kevin Cole

I have a new CRC GenX10 headed this way with the Protoform Sophia body shown below.


----------



## indymodz

Nice!! How available are the parts for it?

N/M see it hasnt released yet..


----------



## Crptracer

Kevin Me 2....can't wait till it gets here...its like waitin for my red rider BB gun so I can stop Black Bart


----------



## Miller Time

indymodz said:


> Nice!! How available are the parts for it?
> 
> N/M see it hasnt released yet..


Pretty obtainable, they share a lot of the same parts as the 1/12th scale.


----------



## trerc

Figure I'd post this here since this class is trying to get off the ground and some are looking for cars, don't know the seller personally, has a ton of feedback tho.

http://www.rctech.net/forum/r-c-items-sale-trade/373043-team-associated-10r5-wgt-car-f-s.html


----------



## Bob~H

If any on road guys might be interested in a Losi JRXS type R touring car please PM me. I have one I would like to sell or trade.

Thanks

Bob


----------



## smokefan

Is is Sunday yet LOL


----------



## smokefan

Anybody know if Bill has 4 degree caster blocks in stock for a TC3?


----------



## dragrace

In WGT I am going to a BMI. I am also switching back to BMI in 1/12 after a 3 year absence. I will be there Friday but I will be gone Sunday. Next week my schedule should be back to normal and I will be there on Friday and Sunday's. Should have the new BMI 1/12 this week.

Steve Dunn


----------



## Miller Time

dragrace said:


> In WGT I am going to a BMI. I am also switching back to BMI in 1/12 after a 3 year absence. I will be there Friday but I will be gone Sunday. Next week my schedule should be back to normal and I will be there on Friday and Sunday's. Should have the new BMI 1/12 this week.
> 
> Steve Dunn


I'll be at the Regionals week after this. It sounds like World GT is going to be a big class.


----------



## cwoods34

Even those who don't run it will appreciate the increase in traction.

Although, I gotta say by the end of the race day we have a pretty heavy groove, and numerous people were victims of traction rolling last Sunday!


----------



## dragrace

Miller Time said:


> I'll be at the Regionals week after this. It sounds like World GT is going to be a big class.


Cool. That will give me more time to get the new stuff ready. Steve Roebling, David Lee, Charlie, Rusty and I usually run all summer so we don't have to stop racing on-road after march. I think Kevin is going to try and keep the indoor track going in the summer.

My plans are to go to Vegas, The Gate, Cleveland, Snowbirds and any other big race in 2010...I need all the practice I can get....

Steve Dunn


----------



## Kevin Cole

Congrats to my buddy Steve Dunn on the BMI ride.Nice to have some factory support for another make here at R/Car.Stevie will represent them well.


----------



## Kevin Cole

In March On Road on Fridays will split time with the Oval racers.

The schedule/calender will be posted at the track & on the website.

It's a numbers thing...we get more oval guys on Fridays than we have thus far for on road.If the attendance picks up we could go back to every Friday for on road... and maybe use that night for the summer season.

This summer we will have a dedicated day for year round on road...I just need to figure out what's best for the group of guys we'll have running year round.

The WGT class should compliment the 12th scale very well for the summer season.I know I will not run mine outdoors...now the TC is a different story.


----------



## indymodz

What rules will we follow in the WGT class? Just finished getting my VTA car together so now I can focus on WGT...


----------



## Kevin Cole

_*World GT Rules*_

_ -Motor:Any 13.5 Brushless
-Battery:Any 1 cell Lipo
-Speed Control:Open ESC/Open Software
-Tires:World GT Spec(Must have the Purple Ring)_


----------



## Miller Time

dragrace said:


> ... Should have the new BMI 1/12 this week.
> Steve Dunn


You going to be running the new Copperhead BMI? If so you may want to bounce a few PM's of Greg Dobrowsky, he struggled a bit with it in Canada.




Kevin Cole said:


> _*World GT Rules*_
> 
> _ -Motor:Any 13.5 Brushless
> -Battery:Any 1 cell Lipo
> -Speed Control:Open ESC/Open Software
> -Tires:World GT Spec(Must have the Purple Ring)_


I assume it will be limited to ROAR approved motors and batteries, and also the official approved body list. Does not matter to me but figured it should be clarified upfront.....
and for what's worth perhaps the first couple weeks could be a little loose on the motor/body/tire to allow every one time to get set-up.


----------



## Kevin Cole

Ken is correct...I just outlined the basics in my post.

Here is a link to the complete rules package.

http://www.worldgtrc.com/World GT rules - 09.pdf

All batteries must be sealed with a ROAR approved label.


----------



## drhodes1989

Jason,
Any chance you'll be at the track Friday night? Just found out the weekend is free for me so I could bring your motor up then. If not that's ok I'll just meet you on Saturday as planned. Let me know.

Don


----------



## Crptracer

I have 2 orion 3800 race spec lipo's and a novak GTB...Lipo's are like brand new as well as the GTB.....$160.00 for all of it.....Let me know


----------



## Crptracer

I have my WGT car sittin on the bench....Installing the electronics and motor body ready....Go time....Count me in for WGT and 17.5/Rubber....


----------



## cwoods34

Count me in for RCGT and stock rubbahz......


----------



## indymodz

Pm'd ya about the GTB.


----------



## Crptracer

Back at ya


----------



## drhodes1989

Trevor,Jason(indymodz) you both have pm


----------



## dragrace

Hope we have a good showing tonight. I am leaving in a few minutes for the track...Can't make it Sunday but next week...Game On ! ! ! !

Steve Dunn


----------



## indy-25

i'm 50/50 for sunday 17.5 TC.


----------



## cwoods34

No, you WILL be there. 

No questions asked.

Even though I'm not racing it yet, I can't wait for the World GT debut. The cars look sweet, they get around the track quick, and they lay down a good groove.


----------



## Miller Time

cwoods34 said:


> No, you WILL be there.
> 
> No questions asked.
> 
> Even though I'm not racing it yet, I can't wait for the World GT debut. The cars look sweet, they get around the track quick, and they lay down a good groove.


I just finished tweaking mine in and ran it around the carpet in the house......all I can say is *WOW THIS IS GOING TO BE FUN* :hat:

lots of area to mount electronics, Simple platform to Set-up, not twitchy like 1/12th or tuning nightmare like T/C, long lasting tires that are infinitely more consistant than HPI VTA tires, what more could you ask for. :woohoo:

Talking to other tracks it looks like it is finally gaining steam and hopefully next year it will explode, and be the Non-Restricter plate version of VTA.
Kevin, you going to have yours ready Sunday. :thumbsup: So far going over the last weeks worth of post interest at R/CAR is:
*Ken Miller
*Steve Vaught
*Kevin Cole
*Rook-E
*Steve Dunn
Indy-25
Cody Woods
Indymodz
* either have a car or it is on the way
Why didn't we do this sooner.......oh yeah some of us did...... 20 years ago :lol:


----------



## cwoods34

What?! TC's are easy to tune.....

Springs, oil, caster, camber, toe, droop, height, weight placement, geometry, roll centers, swaybars, chassis flex, ackerman, differentials.........



I'll admit, I like the idea of only messing with 1 shock assembly instead of 4.

I hear that these 1/10 pan cars are pretty durable, too......


----------



## Miller Time

cwoods34 said:


> What?! TC's are easy to tune.....
> 
> Springs, oil, caster, camber, toe, droop, height, weight placement, geometry, roll centers, swaybars, chassis flex, ackerman, differentials.........
> 
> 
> 
> I'll admit, I like the idea of only messing with 1 shock assembly instead of 4.
> 
> I hear that these 1/10 pan cars are pretty durable, too......


You forgot Long vs Sort Driveshafts, Large vs small Pulleys, inboard outboard Rear Toe, 2 run or 4 run tires, Jaco or Sorex, Track width, ...........

Yeah they say these are durable and from what I've seen they seem to be, Heck there are just fewer parts to fail:thumbsup:


----------



## charlie2755

If you ask me...... another class will just thin the classes we already have. Instead of having 3 solid classes we will have 4-5 classes with 4-5 people. Racing needs numbers so results are more unpredictable. Not trying to step on toes...... just an opinion


----------



## Miller Time

charlie2755 said:


> If you ask me...... another class will just thin the classes we already have. Instead of having 3 solid classes we will have 4-5 classes with 4-5 people. Racing needs numbers so results are more unpredictable. Not trying to step on toes...... just an opinion


You are correct, as long as the classes existing appeal to racers. 3 solid classes is pushing it, I think there is a solid VTA and a solid RCGT but the 1/12th and 17.5 rubber have been sparse and hard pressed to get 3 or 4 most days.

*Speaking just on my behalf*, 1/12 is slim and more than once not enough to run a class, I happen to hate Rubber and despite trying it again (second attempt at it this season) I just can't bring myself to enjoy it......so that leaves little else to draw me to R/CAR!!!!! Aside from 2 guys most of the interest seems to come from guys not regularly running anyway, including Mr. Cole. So hopefully it will not thin the classes already running but will instead add to the crowd.


----------



## jtsbell

Miller Time you have a pm


----------



## cwoods34

I'd imagine that World GT would draw great support. Mr. Vaught threw the idea of it out, and within only a week there were 3-4 guys WITH cars ready to go and 3-4 more who were working on getting a car together or made a verbal commitment to run the class eventually (like myself). Also, 1/12 can seem "intimidating" to some people, and World GT seems like it may be a bit more forgiving for newer racers, plus it has a bit more appeal because of the size and bodies used.

If Steve had mentioned World GT about 2 weeks sooner than he did, I've have mine already. However, I had already invested in things I needed for RCGT so I am going to run that for awhile to at least get my worth from it.

With the rubber class, there may only be 3-5 of us on a given Sunday, but those 3-5 are typically there EVERY Sunday. Even Ken could be considered a "regular" despite his undying, passionate, deep-rooted hatred and loathing (is that an accurate description?) for rubber-tire racing. A class can still be strong despite low support in terms of numbers.


----------



## Miller Time

Very well put.....on all accounts


----------



## Crptracer

Well I think WGT will be awesome...I also agree with Charlie and Ken...However in discussions with Kevin and his thoughts on possible events next season this addition will be a good one as these 17.5/rubber and WGT are close to the 2 most popular national classes...So time will tell...


----------



## smokefan

loading up and getting ready to head out, see you all in an hr.


----------



## Miller Time

Great day at the track. It was good to get to watch the races instead of wrenching feverishly. Looks like the talent pool is getting deeper, a lot of newer guys are making great progress and even saw a new face there today. 

The World GT car felt awesome. Very well planted and pinpoint accurate, a few drivers drove mine and considering I like mine real twitchy they managed to get around pretty well. Tire wear was excellent, 0.02" for 5 solid 6min+ runs. And no chunking even with Kevin Cole bouncing it around, even CrptRacer finished the day tires intact:thumbsup: Any concerns over speed I think are null, it was faster than Rubber 17.5 by quite a bit yet drove well enough I don't think it will be unmanageable for most.


----------



## cwoods34

The car was awesome. By the end of the day you were hitting 9.9's, but when you let me drive it I had the wheel for all of 3 laps and was hitting 10.6's consistently. With a good setup anyone should be able to wheel one effectively. They are pretty fast, but if anyone is uncomfortable with the speed at first, I don't know why they couldn't just use a 17.5 until they felt ready to use a 13.5...... the difference in speeds wouldn't be TOO much but it would be enough for some people until they can adapt. I can't wait to get mine together, for sure.

Now that I have my motor, I should have my own RCGT together by this Sunday! The rubber car felt good, too. My gearing was a tad off due to the layout, but the chassis setup is great. 

I loved the layout of the track, but my only complaint would be the barrier system. If we had more smooth, rounded corners the track would've been much more forgiving. I enjoyed the offset angles and chicanes - it's a good break from the traditional back-forth-back-forth-straight.

Of course, enough Velcro and duct tape will fix anything :thumbsup:


----------



## Miller Time

cwoods34 said:


> The car was awesome. By the end of the day you were hitting 9.9's, but when you let me drive it I had the wheel for all of 3 laps and was hitting 10.6's consistently. With a good setup anyone should be able to wheel one effectively. ...:


Just for the record it was down to 9.7 and 20 lap average was 9.9:devil:

I agree, the key is they are forgiving and durable with minimum tire wear and add in the cheaper kit and single cell and less tuning headache, I give it :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## charlie2755

Great day at the track! Cody be ready cause I'm figuring it out quickly!


----------



## Rook-E

Sorry gents on missing today!!! FLU!!! I hope that there were enough people to run a WGT class.


----------



## Crptracer

WGT is definetly going to be a good addition and man is it fun....


----------



## JWright

Good day of racing. I actually feel like I am driving the car. Sometimes it still drives me. I just still get the race jitters at times.

The first heat of RCGT was like marshalling for the Slashes. :thumbsup:

If I keep marshalling for the Slashes I'll save Money on gym membership.


----------



## cwoods34

Don't you worry, I enjoy a good challenge 

Seems like I still need to find a bit of horsepower, but i was playing with gearing and Tekin settings all day. I'll be sure to go back to my "default" for the next one.

And congrats to Bob for his continued victories in VTA and RCGT. :thumbsup:

The tunes during the day make the racing much more enjoyable, also.


----------



## BigShow4u

when is the next VTA race. I believe bob told me Friday's but i forgot what time?

I want to show support for all the tracks around since i am just glad there are still some around (on-Road at least). Wish there were more Off-road but that a diff subj.


----------



## Kevin Cole

The next on road race is Sunday(3/7)

Here is a link to the March schedule/Calender...

http://rcarassociation.homestead.com/hours.html

Thanks for the support...Indy should have some solid RC racing options and R/Car is trying to take it to the next level.


----------



## cwoods34

Since I'll be getting the RCGT together this week, I plan to stop by on Friday afternoon for some practice, but I won't be racing that evening. Just want to get the car ready for Sunday  and see if I can continue to give Bob a decent run for his money


----------



## BigShow4u

im not sure if i would be able to make it. i work 3rd shift and are week starts on sunday. but since racing starts at 1 i might be able to race then go to work. What time do the races typically end?


----------



## smokefan

Kevin you have a PM


----------



## smokefan

Crptracer you have a PM


----------



## trerc

BigShow4u said:


> im not sure if i would be able to make it. i work 3rd shift and are week starts on sunday. but since racing starts at 1 i might be able to race then go to work. What time do the races typically end?


Between 5-630 depending on if we start on time or not, the onroad show is pretty relaxed.


----------



## trerc

Smokefan you have a PM


----------



## smokefan

trerc you have a pm back at ya


----------



## BigShow4u

trerc said:


> Between 5-630 depending on if we start on time or not, the onroad show is pretty relaxed.


well i might be able to pull it off then. don't need to be at work till 9. well see what happens.


----------



## Crptracer

I still have 2 brand new 3800 orion race spec lipos for sale $100 bucks takes'em both...There is interest in one so pm if your interested....Is it sunday yet...


----------



## wlpjr2

cwoods34 said:


> Don't you worry, I enjoy a good challenge
> 
> Seems like I still need to find a bit of horsepower, but i was playing with gearing and Tekin settings all day. I'll be sure to go back to my "default" for the next one.
> 
> And congrats to Bob for his continued victories in VTA and RCGT. :thumbsup:
> 
> The tunes during the day make the racing much more enjoyable, also.


I still have a urge to moonwalk after all that MJ music! LOL


----------



## Kevin Cole

cwoods34 said:


> Since I'll be getting the RCGT together this week, I plan to stop by on Friday afternoon for some practice, but I won't be racing that evening. Just want to get the car ready for Sunday  and see if I can continue to give Bob a decent run for his money


The on road track will not be set up this Thursday or Friday.

Next on road day is Sunday.


----------



## mike1985

*2S reciever pack ..not good for Tekin*

Since you guys have just started running the WGT I thought you should know about this statement straight from the Tekin Pres.

http://www.rctech.net/forum/electric-road/375993-1s-setups-2s-receiver-packs-bad.html


----------



## Miller Time

mike1985 said:


> Since you guys have just started running the WGT I thought you should know about this statement straight from the Tekin Pres.
> 
> http://www.rctech.net/forum/electric-road/375993-1s-setups-2s-receiver-packs-bad.html


Interesting!!!! I wonder if it has more to do with the ESC switch being used. I've heard of problems when they are turned on along with the Rx battery. Personally I have ,as has half the 1/12th community, been using the 2cell Lipo all season with out any problems. I'll have to talk to Tekin about this??


----------



## indy-25

It might be an issue with Futaba receivers since they dont have BEC in them.


----------



## dragrace

I'll take the chance with my Tekin. I have been using 7.4v Lipo 2c receiver packs all year and it has been ok. In addition a booster or regulator doesn't fit in 1/12 very well...

Steve


----------



## JonnySocko

indy-25 said:


> It might be an issue with Futaba receivers since they dont have BEC in them.


Futaba receivers work just fine. I have been running my 1/12 with a rx batt. all season with no issues. I just use the switch on the RX batt and leave the ESC switch off.


----------



## indy-25

I'm going to try and make it Sunday for 17.5 TC.


----------



## cwoods34

Halfway there...... can't wait


----------



## Crptracer

....WoooHooo....its gettin closer


----------



## cwoods34

Well, just bought my 1:1 car, so the only thing left to make this week amazing is some racing. Looks like I'll be running RCGT with a blind setup!


----------



## smokefan

Is it Sunday Yet?????


----------



## trerc

Nope, Almost


----------



## Crptracer

oh where oh where has my sunday gone oh where oh where can it be...ooh why ooh why is it so far away oh why oh why is it at the end of the week....If it took any longer to get here Id freak.......Lets go racin.....


----------



## Kevin Cole

I finally have my GenX10 & Bill is ordering my extra parts(thx for the list Ken).


----------



## Crptracer

And the WGT class grows by 1 more...Mr.Woods your next....Plus let's not forget Mr. Dunn


----------



## Miller Time

So on a regular basis we should have 4-5 WGT, sounds like a heap of fun.:thumbsup:


----------



## dragrace

Crptracer said:


> And the WGT class grows by 1 more...Mr.Woods your next....Plus let's not forget Mr. Dunn


Yep. Just about ready. Maybe a week or 2 and I am going to lay some smack down on Kevin......hahahahha

Kevin, I have your car stand about finished. i think you will like it....

Steve Dunn


----------



## rockin_bob13

*Too many classses*

Why didn't you guys just add to the 1/12th class that already existed?


----------



## Kevin Cole

BC-I plan to start tinkering around with 12th scale too.Dunn has a car ready for me to start testing & I'm looking forward to it.I just wanted a couple foam tire cars similar to what I'm used to on the oval.The TC seems more than I have time to work with and those classes are already doing well.

I wish the 12th scale racing would pick up...but there's a bunch of racers MIA right now...and the other are running TC classes.

I'd just be happy to bring in a solid group each week with 4-5 solid classes with 5 plus cars in each...options for the new racers are great but too many can hurt.


----------



## Miller Time

rockin_bob13 said:


> Why didn't you guys just add to the 1/12th class that already existed?


I'll still run 1/12th if enough are there, but 1/12 doesn't appeal to everyone, and those that do run it are sporadic in attendance and are split between the old software and new. 

Hopefully this class can gain a little popularity and with the GT styles bodies, better handling, and speed it might be more fun than 1/12th, and have a larger more reliable turnout. Already got Steve V, and Kevin who would not have run 1/12th and a few others who already had the WGT cars sitting around. Time will tell if it is a good addition.


----------



## Kevin Cole

My TC5R is _*For Sale*_ for exactly what I bought it from Cobb for...$150.

_This car won the last RCGT race Greg Cobb ran with it...and has won with Cody Woods wheeling it at least four times in the past couple months._

If anyone is interested see me at the track.

I'll throw in the Porsche 911 Cody & I ran on it & the BMW Cody has used the past two weeks.
It also comes with quite a few small parts in a parts box.


----------



## JWright

Kevin Cole said:


> My TC5R is _*For Sale*_ for exactly what I bought it from Cobb for...$150.
> 
> _This car won the last RCGT race Greg Cobb ran with it...and has won with Cody Woods wheeling it at least four times in the past couple months._
> 
> If anyone is interested see me at the track.
> 
> I'll throw in the Porsche 911 Cody & I ran on it & the BMW Cody has used the past two weeks.
> It also comes with quite a few small parts in a parts box.


you have a PM Kevin


----------



## Crptracer

rockin_bob13 said:


> Why didn't you guys just add to the 1/12th class that already existed?


 I tried 1/12th and liked it...But just never really got into it I have been waiting to run a WGT and even if it doesnt take off I will stick with it even on a practice only basis...Just for the simple fact that I like to run classes that i can travel and run...WGT seems to have a little more forgiving learning curve than with 1/12th.....I really didnt know we had a 1/12th class...Plus being the time of year that it is i think we will be fine trying a new class and laying a strong foundation over the summer into next season....I for one am going to be at the big rug to run on friday nights all summer as much as possible to keep the classes growing as we did at slots and hopefully we will reap the same rewards in all classes....rockin when you gonna start running 17.5/rubber.....You gonna retire the VTA


----------



## Kevin Cole

Sunday March 7th Roll Call...yes it's a points race.

_*No racing on Sunday the 3/14...but we will run on-road Thursday/Friday the 11th/12th. _

*RCGT
1.Charlie Arterburn
2.Cody Armes
3.Bob Cordell
4.Cody Woods
5.
6.
7.

VTA
1.Trevor Wimberly
2.Bob Cordell
3.Cody Armes
4.Jerry Barton
5.Kyle Barton
6.
7.

Rubber Tire TC
1.Charlie Arterburn
2.Steve Vaught
3.Cody Woods
4.Jacob Robbins
5.

World GT
1.Steve Vaught
2.
3.

12th scale
1.Steve Dunn
2.
3.
*


----------



## Crptracer

Count me in for rubber/17.5 and WGT


----------



## charlie2755

17.5 rubber & RCGT!:thumbsup:


----------



## dragrace

1/12 STOCK for me...Ok maybe modified if no one shows...

Steve Dunn


----------



## indy-25

17.5 TC if I make it out of bed.


----------



## trerc

VTA for me.


----------



## JonnySocko

No racing for me this weekend, wife's car is in the shop.


----------



## cwoods34

Count me in for RCGT and stock rubber. Guess I'll be putting the RCGT car together Saturday night :hat:

Kevin's TC5 is easy to drive, and I think there are two wins, one 2nd place, and one 3rd place on it over the past 4 weeks of the points series. Pretty good deal......

Of course, Rockin' Bob is hammering me in points right now thanks to his TQ's every week :thumbsup:


----------



## smokefan

vta for me and maybe that kid of mine will be there for vta too LOL


----------



## jtsbell

Cody&CapenJack for vta rcgt.


----------



## rockin_bob13

*Hey*

Hey CapnJack!

I got a RCGT and a VTA for Sunday.

Nice weather, might be late.


----------



## Kevin Cole

Sunday March 7th Roll Call...yes it's a points race.

_*No racing on Sunday the 3/14...but we will run on-road Thursday/Friday the 11th/12th. _

*RCGT
1.Charlie Arterburn
2.Cody Armes
3.Bob Cordell
4.Cody Woods
5.
6.
7.

VTA
1.Trevor Wimberly
2.Bob Cordell
3.Cody Armes
4.Jerry Barton
5.Kyle Barton
6.
7.

Rubber Tire TC
1.Charlie Arterburn
2.Steve Vaught
3.Cody Woods
4.Jacob Robbins
5.

World GT
1.Steve Vaught
2.
3.

12th scale
1.Steve Dunn
2.
3.
*


----------



## jtsbell

Hay rocken Bob just about 7 weeks till fun on the asphalt.


----------



## outlander5

i just need one day off!:wave:


----------



## Crptracer

Awiating the opening of the gates...Can't wait to get it on...What kind of layout will there be today


----------



## cwoods34

Best layout the track's ever had :thumbsup:


----------



## trerc

cwoods34 said:


> Best layout the track's ever had :thumbsup:


+1 Todays track was great! :thumbsup:


----------



## smokefan

+2 more on the layout it was friggin awesome!!! Good job Crptracer!!!!!!


----------



## cwoods34

We took pictures of the layout, so we should be able to re-create it nearly "board for board" next time. 

Hopefully next time I'll have better luck with the rubber car. It was hot last week......


----------



## indy-25

layout was fun.


----------



## Lugnutz

Track layout was one of the best we have had. Great job Crptracer!


----------



## Crptracer

AHH shucks guys thanks....:thumbsup:.....Since were on the subject of the track and layouts if any of you guys posses any speacial skills or ideas or access to materials in which could help out the layouts please lets do it for example if any one works in a machine shop or has access to heavy metals small enough that might help stabalize our borders a little better or materials to make stronger rounded corners etc. or just ideas please share. I know Kevin is lookin in to clik-trac in the future but for the time being all ideas will be appreciated and throughly discussed.....I like laying out the track but getting everything attached and tapped isnt that fun or fast.....Millertime built the rounded gutter corners but as you have seen they have taken some abuse.... We could use some ductapped up sand bags to weight the corners...I would really like to figure out somethin to fit in the guttering to weight it....Anyway thanks to Cody,Jacob,Kevin and Greg for help with the track without them I would still be layin it out....


----------



## Crptracer

On another note in watching the racing closely today I would like to say congrats to all the new VTA drivers everyone seems to be progressing really well.....


----------



## cwoods34

MR. GREG COBB, shoot me a PM with your email address. I told you to remind me today...... I was so distracted with my horrible rubber car that I forgot to get it from you......

Perhaps someone has bricks or concrete pieces (like for landscaping) that we could reinforce the track with...... I know that sometimes no amount of Velcro will prevent the barriers from moving after a few whacks from VTA cars. With some weight behind them, they would be less resistant to mid-race layout changes


----------



## Kevin Cole

I would prefer sandbags...you know I have the duct tape to wrap them up.


----------



## JWright

Today was a good day. :thumbsup:


Track layout was great, looked like lane width was pretty uniform. Good job to all involved.


----------



## Crptracer

Kevin hath spoken bring in some sand bags preferably small...If anyone is near lowes or whatever check sizes and let's do it


----------



## JWright

Wow, never thought we'd getting into sandbagging. I've seen track barriers lifted up to cut lap times. I've seen barriers knocked down and racers cut the oval down to 3/4 the size. Oh, wait, wrong sandbagging.


----------



## Lugnutz

cwoods, pm


----------



## cwoods34

Lugnutz, email......


----------



## cwoods34

MillerTime, PM......


----------



## Miller Time

cwoods34 said:


> MillerTime, PM......


Back at ya


----------



## Kevin Cole

Results Updated...

_*R/Car's Late Winter On Road Point Series*_

*Standings after Week 5...*(12wks/2drops)

*VTA*
_*1.Greg Cobb...................496
2.Steve Martin..............493
3.Trevor Wimberly......481
4.Bob Cordell ..............409
5.Brian Smith..............382
6.Cody Armes.............379
7.Jerry Wright............373
8.Jerry Barton............285
9.Zoltan Liszkai.......190
10.Kyle Barton..........189
11.Ryan Duffy...........185
12.Tom Duffy............184
13.Chris Cousert.....103
14.Scott Taylor..........96
15.Scott Black...........94
16.John Armuth........94
17.Bryce Schwersenska...92
18.Randy Schwersenska...91
19.Bill Reynolds.................90*_

*RCGT*
_*1.Cody Woods...............501
2.Steve Martin..............494
3.Bob Cordell...............405
4.Charlie Arterburn...394
5.Cody Armes.............389
6.Brian Smith............287
7.Zoltan Lizkai.......191
8.Brad Crittenden..191
9.Kyle Taylor..........190
10.Chris Leach...........94
11.Trevor Wimberly.92*_

*Rubber Tire Touring Car*
_*1.Cody Woods..............509
2.Greg Cobb.................491
3.Jacob Robins............309
4.Charlie Arterburn...293
5.Steve Vaught...........291
6.Ken Miller................197
7.Casami Johnson.......96*_

*12th Scale Open*
_*1.Ken Miller...............104
2.Sean Bushnell........100
3.Charlie Arterburn...98*_

*12th Scale 17.5*
_*1.Ken Miller..........105
2.Steve Dunn..........99
3.David Lee............98*_

_*Classes/Racers must complete at least half of the series to be eligible for trophies_


----------



## Crptracer

I will be at the track friday ready to run some 17.5/Rubber who's In...


----------



## charlie2755

I think I can be there!:thumbsup:


----------



## GHBECK

Miller Time PM.


----------



## Crptracer

GHBECK you gonna come out and run friday night?


----------



## wurthusa

Does anyone have a 17.5 they're willing to part with? Mine got fubar'd Saturday night. I don't have the cash to drop for a new one. Thanks.


----------



## Crptracer

I have a fantom 17.5 I will let go for 30


----------



## wurthusa

Crptracer said:


> I have a fantom 17.5 I will let go for 30


SOLD. When can I meet up with you?


----------



## GHBECK

Crptracer said:


> GHBECK you gonna come out and run friday night?


Thats affirm.


----------



## Miller Time

Ghbeck - Ygm


----------



## trerc

GHBECK said:


> Thats affirm.


Good to see you back at the track Greg :thumbsup:


----------



## Crptracer

I will be there friday but possibly could meet up thursday just shoot me a PM


----------



## cwoods34

MillerTime PM replied.....

I will not be making it this Friday......


----------



## Crptracer

cwoods34 said:


> I will not be making it this Friday......


Booo...Booooo....Cobb is gonna make it.....


----------



## Crptracer

Mr.Pennington.....Did you get those Mazda protoform bodies in? Let me know so I can come get em would like to try an have one ready for friday if at all possible....Thanks and I appreciate it!

Steve


----------



## Crptracer

Is it FRIDAY yet....I will be there at the gate waitin to get in at 1:00 pm..Can't wait....I think G.Cobb and G. "Come on Man" Hallenbeck should do the same....


----------



## Kevin Cole

Steve-I'll check on that body when I see Bill.


----------



## Kevin Cole

No Mazda bodies yet Steve,he is expecting them this weekend.


----------



## Crptracer

Kevin will the Cafe be open friday..thanks for chekin on the bodies!....


----------



## Kevin Cole

Yes...the Cafe will be open Friday.


----------



## Crptracer

SaaaWwwweeeeetttttt.....u da man...and give all of our thanks to your wife for taking on the cafe its not an easy job but she is doin great and I am sure when is say that we appreciate it that no one would disagree....Thanks to all the folks that make the Big Rug happen I for one appreciate it that its there and that it continues to be here....Please everyone come out and support the big rug in whatever manner wether it be oval,onroad,practice or just to grab a hotdog and watch...Its all greatly appreciated....So come join us just stop by and see the place...


----------



## Kevin Cole

Thx Steve...my wife & all of us at R/Car really appreciate you and all the other racers that call R/Car their home track.

The Friday night lay-out is down and I think you guys will enjoy it.

_*Road Course Racing Friday Night(tomorrow 3/12)*

Doors open at 1pm

Racing starts at 7pm_

*The usual classes ran are VTA, RCGT,17.5 Rubber Tire Touring Car,and we have had a couple World GT cars show up lately...along with 12th scale if the guys come out to play.*


----------



## klmca

What kind of transponder sytem are you guys using? Do you have house transponders? I'm thinking of coming down from Lafayette to race VTA this evening.


----------



## Miller Time

There using AMB and yes they do have House Transponders.


----------



## Crptracer

I have ran a dry run on loading my stuff into the car everything seems ago.....ohh well its only 7:30 am.....so i am a little early........Count down begins......Gee's this is gonna be a long day....Bring out the WGT cars i am gonna get mine tune and dialed today in preperation for the return of Miller next week:drunk:...By the way Ken Miller has some news to tell it really made me dislike him more:tongue: a little hint pretty soon the guy is gonna be sponsored by speedway gas station....GEEE'S some guys have all the luck...Ahhh well he deserves it.....


----------



## Miller Time

IF UPS shows up in time and IF I can manage to do some building during "special project" time at work  I may show up tonight. But it would be pushing it to be there B4 6:30, I'll let the crash barrier test dummy know if I'm heading that way.


----------



## Crptracer

Wow....Thats funny....I dont know what worse you saying that or the fact i knowing directing that towards me.....Hope ya make it...


----------



## outlander5

i went to indy slots friday nite and ran my vta car and it worked great. the smaller track suits my eyesight problem better as the speeds are lower, nothing against kevin or the big rug.


----------



## Rook-E

Had a great time Friday night! Thanks Rockin Bob and Miller time for a little help between heats! :thumbsup:


----------



## smokefan

Is it Sunday yet????


----------



## cwoods34

I'll be there Sunday for stock rubber and RCGT...... I heard a certain Mr. HAULIN'beck is back in the game....... I hope he shows up this weekend  

Learned a couple of things at Tri-State that I'm wanting to test soon :hat:


----------



## trerc

Can't wait for Sunday!


----------



## GHBECK

Whoist this "Mr. HAULIN'beck" ye' speak of and why ye' be hoping he be materializin'???


----------



## Kevin Cole

Here tell he'd be one them there out shoes from Anderson.


----------



## Crptracer

.....Well hopefully we have a big turnout this sunday in 17.5/rubber....Can't wait....


----------



## Hustler

Crptracer said:


> Miller Time said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'll let the crash barrier test dummy know if I'm heading that way.
> 
> 
> 
> Wow....Thats funny....I dont know what worse you saying that or the fact i knowing directing that towards me
Click to expand...

priceless:thumbsup:

-Sean


----------



## Lugnutz

Crptracer and cwoods, you have email


----------



## cwoods34

Schweet :thumbsup:


----------



## Crptracer

Its almost sunday....By the way I will be running a bit behind on sunday as I will be dropping Miller at the airport....so that being said Cobb u are gonna have to be there at 900 to help Cody set up the track!! Give Kevin a hand and realize he is at the tarck till midnight or later on saturday night and then has the hour ride home so .."COME ON MAN"


----------



## Miller Time

Crptracer said:


> Its almost sunday....By the way I will be running a bit behind on sunday as I will be dropping Miller at the airport....so that being said Cobb u are gonna have to be there at 900 to help Cody set up the track!! Give Kevin a hand and realize he is at the tarck till midnight or later on saturday night and then has the hour ride home so .."COME ON MAN"


I checked my departure time again and lets just say I should be in the air before the gates open.


----------



## Lugnutz

Miller Time said:


> I checked my departure time again and lets just say I should be in the air before the gates open.


Sweet, that means Steve can be there at 9:00 or before.:thumbsup:


----------



## Crptracer

Lugnutz said:


> Sweet, that means Steve can be there at 9:00 or before.:thumbsup:


 Nice team effort Cobb>>>>COME ON MAN<<<<<<


----------



## dragrace

I'm depressed......I wish we had more 1/12 racers....I would settle for just 3 so we could race.....

Steve Dunn


----------



## Miller Time

Lugnutz said:


> Sweet, that means Steve can be there at 9:00 or before.:thumbsup:


Just beware Steve may set up a course he can drive..........borderless anyone


----------



## Lugnutz

Miller Time said:


> Just beware Steve may set up a course he can drive..........borderless anyone


I think they call that......... Oval Racing.:lol:


----------



## trerc

Lugnutz said:


> I think they call that......... Oval Racing.:lol:



LMAO :thumbsup:


----------



## Crptracer

WoW..its a comedy show starring tweetle Dee and Tweetle dumb...


----------



## cwoods34

Why oval? Just start racing slot cars so you don't have to worry about steering at all! :hat:


----------



## Hustler

cwoods34 said:


> Why oval? Just start racing slot cars so you don't have to worry about steering at all! :hat:


LOLOL... very nice :thumbsup:

-Sean


----------



## trerc

cwoods34 said:


> Why oval? Just start racing slot cars so you don't have to worry about steering at all! :hat:


Throttle control may be a problem then, pinewood derby looks pretty fast...


----------



## Scott04C5

Hey guys, don't knock the oval racers. Some of us just can't turn right. Like me. Hell, who am I kidding. Sometimes I can't go straight or turn left.


----------



## Lugnutz

Scott04C5 said:


> Hey guys, don't knock the oval racers. Some of us just can't turn right. Like me. Hell, who am I kidding. Sometimes I can't go straight or turn left.


We cant makeup our minds, turn left, turn right.......where are we going?


----------



## Crptracer

I turn left and right while going straight


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

trerc said:


> Throttle control may be a problem then, pinewood derby looks pretty fast...


Check out the Brownsburg Chamber of Commerce Motorsports Celebration... We do a big adults only Pinewood Derby in Brownsburg each May at Bill Estes Ford. Last year we had over 80 cars entered! This year we are planning on including an R/C race as well! Details coming soon!

Either May 1st evening or May 8th evening. Should know next year. You'll see the derby track in this video from last year:







www.BrownsburgRacing.com

Scott


----------



## indy-25

If i make it out of bed sunday ill come play with my toy car.


----------



## smokefan

It's almost SUNDAY!!!!!!!


----------



## cwoods34

So close.....


----------



## Kevin Cole

_Racing Today at 1pm...Points Race #6_


----------



## cwoods34

Wow, I can hear crickets chirping......


----------



## trerc

The layout was nice...


----------



## smokefan

Had a good time today wish I would not have broke in the main. Layout was good. and Once again Thanks Kevin and Angie and the rest of the crew of R/car for giving us a GREAT place to race.


----------



## Crptracer

Prepare for a new layout next week..Still gonna try and use the all the carpet possible....Thanks to the fellas for comin down from Ft.Wayne hope we see more of ya guys...


----------



## Lugnutz

Crptracer said:


> Prepare for a new layout next week..Still gonna try and use the all the carpet possible....Thanks to the fellas for comin down from Ft.Wayne hope we see more of ya guys...


Looking foward to your next creation. I think the guys from Ft. Wayne said they are coming back next week with a couple more racers.

Millertime, I think your in trouble. Crptracer sets TQ and wins the A main in WGT.


----------



## Crptracer

Lugnutz said:


> Looking foward to your next creation. I think the guys from Ft. Wayne said they are coming back next week with a couple more racers.
> 
> Millertime, I think your in trouble. Crptracer sets TQ and wins the A main in WGT.


 I am sure he is worried


----------



## Crptracer

Kevin is there a date set on when you may move the sunday program to friday night?


----------



## cwoods34

I wouldn't mind running the layout one more week, since this past Sunday was race day #2, but a new layout is always nice, too  Just don't screw it up!

Hopefully some more Ft. Wayne fellas will come down with RCGT so we don't end up with such an odd number (9). Ideally I'd love to see as an example an A- and a B-main each with 7 or so vehicles.

And I can't remember who had the red Camaro body, but it looked sweet! I think I may pick one up when the Viper and Mercedes bodies are toast.


----------



## Miller Time

cwoods34 said:


> And I can't remember who had the red Camaro body, but it looked sweet! I think I may pick one up *when the Viper and Mercedes bodies are toast*.


Let Steve run them next week :tongue:


----------



## Lugnutz

Miller Time said:


> Let Steve run them next week :tongue:


:lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol:


----------



## Crptracer

WoW again tweetle dee and tweetle dumb firing away.....You know opinions are like...well there like you guys I am sure thats easy enough for everyone to put together they have all meet u 2..... ......Enjoy your vacation Miller I know we are......Sunday approachth slowly....ugh...


----------



## GHBECK

Ordered a WGT today...


----------



## Crptracer

Saaawwwweeeeettttt.....that's six WGT cars jsut need to get them all to the track...actually that's seven with Mr.Dunn....just need charlie,cody and jacob to get one


----------



## IndyRC_Racer

Crptracer said:


> ...tweetle dee and tweetle dumb...


Time for the peanut gallery to chime in. Unless you are referring to different characters, I've always heard them called Tweedledum and Tweedledee. A quick search found this Wikipedia entry (http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tweedledum_and_Tweedledee).

Now back to your regularly scheduled program...


----------



## cwoods34

Ah, Mr. Haulin'beck...... still going to run stock rubber, or are you going to dedicate all of your efforts into WGT to smash Steve's dreams of ever having a 2nd TQ and win?


----------



## Lugnutz

IndyRC_Racer said:


> Time for the peanut gallery to chime in. Unless you are referring to different characters, I've always heard them called Tweedledum and Tweedledee. A quick search found this Wikipedia entry (http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tweedledum_and_Tweedledee).
> 
> Now back to your regularly scheduled program...


I can see that someone is still layed up with a bad leg, to much time on your hands. Maybe I have to much time on my hands because I clicked on the link.:lol:


----------



## Crptracer

cwoods34 said:


> Ah, Mr. Haulin'beck...... still going to run stock rubber, or are you going to dedicate all of your efforts into WGT to smash Steve's dreams of ever having a 2nd TQ and win?


 Wow the hits just keep coming......


----------



## cwoods34

If they'd just set up a punching bag at the track we wouldn't have this problem.

Kevin, PM in a sec......


----------



## smokefan

So whats the verdict new layout or the same from last wkend. Either way I am there and I might even bring the kid with me if he has his school work done this wk. LOL


----------



## cwoods34

Well, it's nearly SUNDAY SUNDAY SUNDAY, which means....

ON-ROAD ELECTRIC MAYHEM AT THE MARION COUNTY FAIRGROUNDS!!!

I'll be there for the usual...... anyone that wants to show up at 9 to help with the track is MORE than welcome to do so :hat:


----------



## wurthusa

Is WGT basically a pan car with the body? I'm looking for a carpet class to run this summer. I have a 12th scale that I plan on bringing out but like the idea of 10th scale road course.


----------



## smokefan

cwoods34 said:


> Well, it's nearly SUNDAY SUNDAY SUNDAY, which means....
> 
> ON-ROAD ELECTRIC MAYHEM AT THE MARION COUNTY FAIRGROUNDS!!!
> 
> I'll be there for the usual...... anyone that wants to show up at 9 to help with the track is MORE than welcome to do so :hat:


Cody, Me and the kid will try to make it early to help.


----------



## smokefan

wurthusa said:


> Is WGT basically a pan car with the body? I'm looking for a carpet class to run this summer. I have a 12th scale that I plan on bringing out but like the idea of 10th scale road course.


yes basically you are correct:thumbsup:


----------



## Scott04C5

I'm selling all of my 1/18 scale stuff. I have posted it on HT at http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?p=3280868#post3280868
If I can help out someone local let me know


----------



## smokefan

Cody I will not be able to make it at 9 for track set up help.


----------



## cwoods34

Then don't bother coming at all!






Just kidding...... 

Can't wait for some delicious biscuits 'n' gravy......


----------



## jak43

Should be three of us coming down from Ft. Wayne for some VTA and RCGT racing tomorrow.

John


----------



## trerc

You guys have fun tomorrow, I won't be making it down this weekend. :wave:


----------



## Kevin Cole

Angie has to work all night tonight & tomorrow night...so she will not be there to feed us.

The Cafe will be open and we have Jim coming in at 2pm.

Sorry guys,no breakfast at the track this week.


----------



## charlie2755

kevin pm


----------



## Crptracer

I won't be there tomorrow...someone help cody set up the track....


----------



## smokefan

Good day of racing at the Big Rug. Thanks Cody and Brian for the help, It was good to see Kyle run good today. I will do the changes to our cars and see how that works.


----------



## cwoods34

Always glad to help :thumbsup:

A special shout-out to Charlie's better half for making some delicious burgers!


----------



## trophygirl

Had a blasty blast today. Thanks for the endless hours of entertainment, boys. 

And Charlie - thank your woman for cooking for us! She's fantastic!


----------



## Miller Time

All right enough time off for vacation....I'm have withdrawals  what is the schedule and roll call for this week?


----------



## Kevin Cole

We're closed on Easter Sunday,but we will have on road racing Friday night at 7pm.


----------



## indymodz

Ill be there thursday and friday.. : )


----------



## PDK RACING

*Thursday*

Track going to have onroad setup on thursday. If so what time doors open? Cant make it for friday racing, going under the knife, and want to have a little fun before hand..:wave: I Miss running with all ya punks...lol


----------



## IndyRC_Racer

If anyone still has an HPI F10 car they want to run on-road, I practiced my car on Sunday using the HPI F10 "S" compound tires. Car had plenty of front/rear traction.


----------



## Kevin Cole

PDK RACING said:


> Track going to have onroad setup on thursday. If so what time doors open? Cant make it for friday racing, going under the knife, and want to have a little fun before hand..:wave: I Miss running with all ya punks...lol


Yes the lay-out for Friday night will be ready for Thursday night practice.

Thursday...On Road practice 3pm-9pm
Friday...doors open at 1pm & Racing starts at 7pm.


----------



## wurthusa

Can I get some help from the 12th scale guys? Where is a good place to buy parts for associated cars? I need rear hubs, shock bodies and rear pods. Thanks.


----------



## charlie2755

wurthusa said:


> Can I get some help from the 12th scale guys? Where is a good place to buy parts for associated cars? I need rear hubs, shock bodies and rear pods. Thanks.


Hobbytown stocks most stuff. Pennington's can order anything you want. It helps alot if you get your part numbers in advance.


----------



## Kevin Cole

Hey Charlie-thank Nicole again for me...she's a keeper bro:thumbsup:


----------



## rwhitaker04

does anyone have a spare set of f10 wheels and tires they could sell me


----------



## 1/12 scale

Any 1/12 scale guys planning on running Friday? I can be there.

Steve R.


----------



## Miller Time

1/12 scale said:


> Any 1/12 scale guys planning on running Friday? I can be there.
> 
> Steve R.


I'm going to try an make. 1/12 and WGT :thumbsup:


----------



## mrbighead

Hi Ken, how many people do you get on Friday to race? If I can get Brandon to come with me I will see you on Friday.


----------



## Miller Time

mrbighead said:


> Hi Ken, how many people do you get on Friday to race? If I can get Brandon to come with me I will see you on Friday.


Not sure, I've only made 1 Friday, it's a litle difficult working both Friday and Saturday  Hopefully with Sunday being a off day due to Easter there will be a full house on Friday


----------



## Lugnutz

Miller Time, PM


----------



## Miller Time

All right it's Easter Sunday so no racing then how about Friday guys who's coming out to play  There are a few guys undecided so lets see how big of a roll call we get. I'll be there as long as it looks like there will be enough to race

*World GT*
Ken
Steve V
Kevin Cole

*1/12 17.5*
Ken
Steve R

*RC-GT*


*Rubber 17.5*
Steve V


*VTA*
Indymodz


----------



## indymodz

Ill be there for VTA.


----------



## Crptracer

If anyone is interested I have a line on a loaded WGT (tekin RS,KO servo,2-Batts,Reciver pack,spektrum reciever,13.5 motor) basically everything other than a controller oh and its a GEN-X10 with tires etc for $800 O.B.O....PM me if interested....Not sure if I can make it friday or not yet but* pencil *me in for WGT and 17.5 rubber.....The WGT would be Identical to mine or kevins..Its a good deal if ya add up the cost...Car is pretty much brand new only 1 or 2 runs....:wave:


----------



## jtsbell

Ken you have a pm


----------



## Rook-E

It's 50/50 on Friday for me..... World GT :thumbsup: Well, maybe 70/30 that I will make it..... With Miller time and G.H. racing I just might pull my car off to the side and watch. Who am I kidding, my tire comes off on the first lap anyway! See ya Friday! 70/30.....


----------



## Crptracer

I am selling my Xray t2 009 roller for $250....2-5000 lipo's sold...2x KO propo servos PDS-2413ICS $85 ea...1-17.5 Nemisis barley used $75....1 x mrt transponder $75

Dropping down to the WGT only for a minute.....I wont be there friday but have some time if anyone wants to meet up to make a purchase either tomorrow,friday or saturday...Let me know...Thanks


----------



## charlie2755

steve, interested in the batteries. call me.


----------



## rwhitaker04

i need to find a novak 17.5 or 21.5 system


----------



## smokefan

Jack you got a pm


----------



## dragrace

I'll be there Friday.....

Steve Dunn


----------



## 1/12 scale

I will have my 1/12 scale and hopefully a WGT. Kevin get ready!!!


----------



## Hustler

Crptracer said:


> I am selling my Xray t2 009 roller for $250


Sit on that 009 for a min bro...

-Sean


----------



## Chogue

you guys are in trouble....... just ordered the stuff to turn that dumpster of a CRC oval car into a WGT car...... this should be interesting!!! i hope the walls are strong enough for this oval racer to turn right!
hogue


----------



## Hustler

dragrace said:


> I'll be there Friday.....
> 
> Steve Dunn


Miller said he's there, and I have an outside shot at making this one as well.. looks like a little 12th action. :thumbsup:


-Sean


----------



## Kevin Cole

The lay-out is in and the track is open for practice tonight.

Doors open tomorrow at 1pm...racing starts at 7pm($10)


----------



## Kevin Cole

1/12 scale said:


> I will have my 1/12 scale and hopefully a WGT. Kevin get ready!!!


Sorry guys...I've been spending more time with my daughter during her spring break & working on Velo stuff than the WGT.

I will take the kit & my tools home this weekend and get it together Sun/Mon.

The plan is to offer On Road racing all summer on Friday nights.I'd like to see a strong group of World GT's and 12th scale for the summer.


I also want to throw out there that we will allow any 200mm body in World GT for our club races.It will allow guys to have a little more fun with the body selection at the club level.

Remember,if we host a big race we will have to adhere to the national rules...as we would if we travel and run WGT.


----------



## charlie2755

pencil me in for RCGT and 17.5 rubber!


----------



## Crptracer

Hustler said:


> Sit on that 009 for a min bro...
> 
> -Sean


10/4.....Hope I dont break it


----------



## Miller Time

I Think this is an Accurate list so far
*World GT*
Ken
Rook-E
Greg H ?
*1/12 17.5*
Ken
Steve R
*RC-GT*
Charlie
*Rubber 17.5*
Charlie
*VTA*
Indymodz


----------



## Rook-E

Lugnutz PM!


----------



## indymodz

Great program as usual Kevin, also thanks to all the RCGT guys for letting me run the VTA with ya.. and cant forget Bill, thanks for all the help.


----------



## Kevin Cole

_Thanks to all the guys who came out and ran R/Car tonight:thumbsup:_


----------



## charlie2755

Had fun last night! Learned some new things! Wish more people would've showed up. ...........Happy Easter to everyone and their families!


----------



## smokefan

Happy Easter to everyone at the Big Rug


----------



## Lugnutz

Miller Time, PM


----------



## indymodz

I finally got a gen x 10, Ill be getting it ready for WGT :thumbsup:

If anyone has any setup info for running at the rug I could use it.

Thanks!


----------



## GHBECK

We might be able to get some straw bails to put out for ya Hogue...



Chogue said:


> you guys are in trouble....... just ordered the stuff to turn that dumpster of a CRC oval car into a WGT car...... this should be interesting!!! i hope the walls are strong enough for this oval racer to turn right!
> hogue


----------



## Miller Time

Alright enough post about 'I order a WGT' lets see them hit the track. 
*THIS SUNDAY, ALL THE WorldGT TO THE STARTING LINE*
*Head count:*

Ken Miller
Steve Vaught
Steve Rodecky
Steve Dunn
Greg Holenbeck
Chogue
Indymodz
Rook-E
1/12 Scale
Kevin Cole
Craig Barrett
Ryan Duffy

Anyone else post up

Also working on having a few from Ft Wayne make the trip
Sean B, and Phil Z for 1/12th and maybe some for RCGT


----------



## Miller Time

indymodz said:


> I finally got a gen x 10, Ill be getting it ready for WGT ...If anyone has any setup info for running at the rug I could use it.


Bring it to the track we can shake the bugs out there. I would recommend the front stiffner brace, and cut the tires down to at least 2.20" maybe even 2.15" rollout depends on ESC and motor settings but I'm around 3.30 and I think Gheck was around a 2.8


----------



## indymodz

Ill be there for vta and wgt...


----------



## trerc

I should be around for some VTA action on Sunday


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

I posted the information on the r/c race that's part of the Brownsburg Motorsports Celebration on the R/Car Association website. R/Car is an official sponsor! 

http://rcarassociation.homestead.com/latestnews.html

This is a really fun night for attendees and your entry fees get you DINNER and soft drinks too. In addition, if you register in advance, you will get a official Pinewood Derby kit to build in time for the May 1st races. Its a hoot to see how adults behave screaming for little wooden cars!

You can find more information at www.BrownsburgRacing.com

Last year, we had some really cool show cars as well. John Force brought one of his Castrol Funny Cars and there were other vehicles there to die for. 

Rockin' Bob Cordell will be the R/C Race Master.



Scott


----------



## Lugnutz

IndyHobbies.com said:


> I posted the information on the r/c race that's part of the Brownsburg Motorsports Celebration on the R/Car Association website. R/Car is an official sponsor!
> 
> http://rcarassociation.homestead.com/latestnews.html
> 
> This is a really fun night for attendees and your entry fees get you DINNER and soft drinks too. In addition, if you register in advance, you will get a official Pinewood Derby kit to build in time for the May 1st races. Its a hoot to see how adults behave screaming for little wooden cars!
> 
> You can find more information at www.BrownsburgRacing.com
> 
> Last year, we had some really cool show cars as well. John Force brought one of his Castrol Funny Cars and there were other vehicles there to die for.
> 
> Rockin' Bob Cordell will be the R/C Race Master.
> 
> 
> 
> Scott


Is this going to Oval or Roadcourse?


----------



## GHBECK

Check "Hallenbeck"



Miller Time said:


> Alright enough post about 'I order a WGT' lets see them hit the track.
> *THIS SUNDAY, ALL THE WorldGT TO THE STARTING LINE*
> *Head count:*
> 
> Ken Miller
> Steve Vaught
> Steve Rodecky
> Steve Dunn
> Greg Holenbeck
> Chogue
> Indymodz
> Rook-E
> 1/12 Scale
> Kevin Cole
> Craig Barrett
> Ryan Duffy
> 
> Anyone else post up
> 
> Also working on having a few from Ft Wayne make the trip
> Sean B, and Phil Z for 1/12th and maybe some for RCGT


----------



## Crptracer

I should be there...Would someone bring a truer with an arbor for the wgt rears or an arbour to fit an integy auto true cut truer and I will bring mine....PLEASE<<<<<


----------



## Miller Time

Crptracer said:


> I should be there...Would someone bring a truer with an arbor for the wgt rears or an arbour to fit an integy auto true cut truer and I will bring mine....PLEASE<<<<<


I'll have it covered:thumbsup:


----------



## Crptracer

Miller Time said:


> I'll have it covered:thumbsup:


Which arbor or truer or both?


----------



## indymodz

Miller Time said:


> Bring it to the track we can shake the bugs out there. I would recommend the front stiffner brace, and cut the tires down to at least 2.20" maybe even 2.15" rollout depends on ESC and motor settings but I'm around 3.30 and I think Gheck was around a 2.8


Which front stiffener? I see a short, medium and long.

I also seen this one.
http://www.amainhobbies.com/product_info.php/products_id/52746/n/CRC-Front-Stiffener


----------



## Miller Time

Crptracer said:


> Which arbor or truer or both?


I'll have my truer set up for 1/12 and WGT



indymodz said:


> ...I also seen this one.
> http://www.amainhobbies.com/product_info.php/products_id/52746/n/CRC-Front-Stiffener


Yes that one


----------



## indymodz

Thanks! :thumbsup:


----------



## Xevias

Hey guys -

I'm trying to get a road trip from Champaign organized for the 18th.

What are your current Tekin VTA rules?


----------



## Lugnutz

Xevias said:


> Hey guys -
> 
> I'm trying to get a road trip from Champaign organized for the 18th.
> 
> What are your current Tekin VTA rules?


200 software, NO Turbo


----------



## Kevin Cole

Xevias said:


> Hey guys -
> 
> I'm trying to get a road trip from Champaign organized for the 18th.
> 
> What are your current Tekin VTA rules?


The 25th will be the last trophy race we'll have for on road on Sundays until next fall.


----------



## indy-25

Anyone going to run rubber 17.5/13.5/8.5 sunday?


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

Lugnutz said:


> Is this going to Oval or Roadcourse?


According to Rockin' Bob its going to be both. I'm not sure what he has in mind exactly...maybe he can chime in. Bill Estes is giving us their rear parking area outside the service bays so, if its not windy, the glass overhead doors will be open. If it is windy, they will be closed, but guests will still be able to watch the action. 

If its safe, we want to put one of the turns in one door and back out again. That would be cool.

Here's a photo of the area...

Bob's going to bring the track system that is used at Hobbytown in the summer.


----------



## Kevin Cole

IndyHobbies.com said:


> If its safe, we want to put one of the turns in one door and back out again. That would be cool.


I'm not so sure that will allow the drivers full visibility of the cars from the stand area...plus the asphalt to concrete transition will be tough for grip.


----------



## cwoods34

I'll be there for RCGT and stock rubberz...... and to watch the WGT mayhem......


----------



## Crptracer

.....Charlie I will be there to make delivery but I wont be racing......


----------



## Miller Time

Crptracer said:


> .....Charlie I will be there to make delivery but I wont be racing......


Oh...your going to race all right.


----------



## Crptracer

There is a good chance I will be there to participate in WGT....I will make every effort possible....


----------



## Xevias

Looks like I'll be able to get 4-5 VTA's and 1-2 RCGT's for the 18th. 

Show up and lap some out-of-towners...


----------



## or8ital

How is the Rubber TC scene there? me and one other may try to race there on Sunday. 17.5.


----------



## charlie2755

or8ital said:


> How is the Rubber TC scene there? me and one other may try to race there on Sunday. 17.5.


There's usually around 5......sometimes more.


----------



## Kevin Cole

I'm about halfway thru my build of the CRC WGT GenX10 car and I must say that the stock center shock leaves a lot to be desired.
Looks like I'll have to replace it with one from a oval car.


----------



## indymodz

just finished mine up for the most part today. Cant wait to test it out Sunday..


----------



## Miller Time

Kevin Cole said:


> I'm about halfway thru my build of the CRC WGT GenX10 car and I must say that the stock center shock leaves a lot to be desired.
> Looks like I'll have to replace it with one from a oval car.


I switched to a hotbodies 1/12 shock, running 30wt and AE black spring. I also lowed the top deck by removing the nuts and cutting 2mm off each standoff. May be too much steering for some but I'd at least remove the nuts under the standoffs.

Oh and Kevin, since your going to try Road course, I've put the wheels in motion for an another shot at oval.


----------



## Kevin Cole

Sounds good Ken...looks like maybe a good turn out for Sunday.


----------



## trerc

Kevin Cole said:


> Sounds good Ken...looks like maybe a good turn out for Sunday.


I will be there!


----------



## PDK RACING

Got the dust off the rcgt. may come out this weekend, if not next.:wave: 
Brandon


----------



## Miller Time

There should be a packed house on Sunday, full field of 1/12 and WGT along with the regulars in RC-GT, VTA and 17.5 rubber. If you thinking about running at the Big Rug some Sunday this would be a great weekend to show up:thumbsup:


----------



## dragrace

Working on my 1/12 now for Sunday.....

Steve


----------



## Hustler

dragrace said:


> Working on my 1/12 now for Sunday.....
> 
> Steve


The old man said he's rollin' outta Summit @ 8AM Sunday. Should be some 12th scale action 4 sure... -Sean


----------



## Hustler

Miller Time said:


> I switched to a hotbodies... I also ... removed the nuts and cut 2mm off each. May be too much... but I'd at least remove the nuts under the standoffs. Oh and Kevin, since your going to try ...for an another shot ...


 wtf Miller? Too much time @ the Gate with H-Rob? 

-Sean


----------



## Miller Time

Hustler said:


> wtf Miller? Too much time @ the Gate with H-Rob?  -Sean


As I typed I figured it sounded wrong......but hey it took days for a response, your getting slow in your old age.....won't be long before the likes of Fry-a-Burger refer to you as the old man, and your daughter has to show you how to use the internet:jest:


----------



## martymiller35

Question for anyone. Any on-road at the Rug in May?


----------



## Kevin Cole

Yes...we will run on road on Friday nights starting in May.

We'll run all summer long on Fridays if the racers show up.


----------



## Kevin Cole

_On Road Racing Sunday at 1pm_
_(Doors Open at 9am)_

_*The Cafe will be open after church...it will not be open for breakfast
(Sorry,Angie has to work)_


----------



## Miller Time

Doors open in less than 2 hours, time to load up and head out:thumbsup:
Come on everybody lets get 2 heats for every class


----------



## Rook-E

My time was short, but still had a great time! Thanks to Ken and Sean for all the help! 
Icebox out!


----------



## charlie2755

Great fun today even though my car was crushed!:freak: Nothing that can't be fixed b4 next time! Everyone have a good week.


----------



## Lugnutz

Great day of racing, went a little long but fun. Great job to Cody Armes on TQ in VTA. If you didnt have some bad luck with lap traffic I dont know if anybody had anything for you.


----------



## Crptracer

....What happened to all the WGT's..myself,Miller,Rook-e aka-ICEBOX and Indymodz all showed what happened to the rest of ya?


----------



## indymodz

I had a good time, and thanks to Mr Miller for the tires and help with setting up the WGT. I was fighting shock problems all day with the VTA but they are rebuilt and ready for next week now..


----------



## smokefan

I hated to miss racing last Sunday, but I had to finish up the remodel on our family room before this wkend. See ya all Sunday !!!


----------



## Crptracer

Everybody spread the word about the last trophy race of the season on the 25th....


----------



## smokefan

Crptracer said:


> Everybody spread the word about the last trophy race of the season on the 25th....


Psssst hey there's a trophy race the 25th of April :tongue:


----------



## Crptracer

smokefan said:


> Psssst hey there's a trophy race the 25th of April :tongue:


 Okay ha ha...Tell someone you dont normally see race at the rug or somebody you havent seen in awhile at the rug......


----------



## Crptracer

This means you BadSign....


----------



## Crptracer

I am posting everywhere about this trophy race on the 25th....So lets chat it up and get some noise generated for it.....Lets send this season off with a bang....Show your appreciation to the fellas at the Rug....Floyd,Kevin,Bill and everyone for puttin this together for us...So lets have our biggest turnout yet to finish it off.....


----------



## Crptracer

>>>>>> Millertime you have PM<<<<<<


----------



## BadSign

Crptracer said:


> This means you BadSign....


And here I thought you forgot all about me...You really DO care! 

I'd love to, but Sundays don't work for me. Maybe this summer when I'm on break, though.


----------



## Crptracer

Switchin to fridays during the summer as to not to conflict with the outdoor program at Htown north


----------



## Rook-E

Crptracer said:


> I am posting everywhere about this trophy race on the 25th....So lets chat it up and get some noise generated for it.....Lets send this season off with a bang....Show your appreciation to the fellas at the Rug....Floyd,Kevin,Bill and everyone for puttin this together for us...So lets have our biggest turnout yet to finish it off.....


Will there be World GT racing on the 25th?


----------



## Miller Time

Rook-E said:


> Will there be World GT racing on the 25th?


I spoke with Kevin and he said it would included


----------



## Crptracer

Kevin said a flyer will be posted soon.....


----------



## Kevin Cole

Classes will be...

VTA,RCGT,World GT,Rubber Tire TC,and 12th scale open.

Entry Fee will be $20 for the first class & $10 for additional classes.

_*More info later this evening_


----------



## cwoods34

Crap, I gotta find $30 ASAP. 

I'll be the first to sign up - put me down for RCGT and Rubber TC.


----------



## Crptracer

Roll Call for this Sunday:

WGT:
1.Me
2.Ken
3.IceBox?
4.IndyModz?
5.Kevin?
6.Haulin'Beck?
7.Steve R.
8.Mr.Dunn?

17.5/rubber:

1.Charlie
2.Cody
3.Gregg C.
4. Haulin'Beck?
5.Jacob?

RCGT:

1.Cody
2.Greg C.
3.Haulin'Beck?
* nevermind this is a long list normally 10 at least

VTA
*Another long list usually 12+++


----------



## Kevin Cole

Here is the flier for the Spring Shoot Out April 25.

I'm offering 5 classes with 12th scale being an open format...hoping to get a few to show up.

The rules are the same as we've ran all season in all other classes.

It will also count as a points race for our club series.

See y'all at the rug!


----------



## indymodz

Ill be there for VTA and WGT. 
.


----------



## Rook-E

I'm in for a little World GT. See ya on Sunday!


----------



## PDK RACING

RCGT:wave:


----------



## indy-25

I'll try and pilot my rubber car on the 25th.


----------



## Kevin Cole

I received a call today from some racers from Columbus Ohio who plan to make the trip for the trophy race...looks like they'll run RCGT & some VTA.


----------



## bigt

*RCGT Rules*

I have seen the rules at the start of the thread,Need some clarification on the Tekin Esc's 200 or 203 software with or without Turbo.

Thanks
Tom Mc


----------



## Crptracer

bigt said:


> I have seen the rules at the start of the thread,Need some clarification on the Tekin Esc's 200 or 203 software with or without Turbo.
> 
> Thanks
> Tom Mc


 I believe that VTA is 198 no turbo
RCGT: 200 only
17.5 is open
WGTpen
1/12th: open


----------



## Lugnutz

Crptracer said:


> I believe that VTA is *200* no turbo
> RCGT: 200 *MAX*
> 17.5 is open
> WGTpen
> 1/12th: open


You can also use the SPX in VTA and RCGT. Not sure about the other speed controls. Kevin can answer that.


----------



## Crptracer

I think the black diamond is questionable at this point in vta and rcgt I am not sure about the other classes


----------



## smokefan

I believe the Black Diamond in VTA is a NO GO


----------



## bigt

Thanks again.


----------



## PDK RACING

Crptracer said:


> I think the black diamond is questionable at this point in vta and rcgt I am not sure about the other classes


rcgt does not have speedo regulations { I use spx anyway no fear }

Here is how to get the RCGT Challenge started at your local track:
- Any 1/10th scale 4WD Touring Car chassis.
- Any "realistic/scale" Touring Car/GT body (No "Race" bodies, Stratus, Mazda 6 etc.)
- Bodies should represent models that are running or had been run in the Touring Car, GT2, GT1 classes in ALMS, LeMans, Speed Challenge etc.
- Any 26mm spoked wheels (no dish wheels)

Allowable X-Pattern tire choices are up to the race organizer, with competitiveness and cost in mind:
- HPI #4790 X-Pattern Radial Tire 26mm D-Compound (base spec tire)
- HPI #4490 X-Pattern Radial Tire Pro Compound 26mm (stickier compound for improved traction)
- HPI #4495 X-Pattern Radial Belted Tire Pro Compound 26mm (sticky and belted tire, allows for more speed)
- Kit Lexan wing (flat realistic wing if included) or Plastic realistic wing set(s) only (keeping in mind the spirit of realism of the class)
- 27T/17.5 Motor Limit.
- 6 cell NiMH or 2 cell LiPo 7.2/7.4v battery limit.
- Suggested minimum weight limit: 1450 grams



Keeping the spirit of the class, scale realism, the final decisions on specs should be decided by each local track/organizer and should reflect the local flavor of the track/racers.

And of course, the RCGT class is an official class of the HPI/HB Challenge. The rules for that are nearly identical to the open RCGT class. Here are the rules for the HPI/HB Challenge RCGT class:

-HPI Sport/Pro 2/3/4, E10, Sprint, Sprint 2; HB Cyclone chassis.
-HPI bodies only (no Stratus or Mazda 6 race bodies).
-HPI 26mm spoked wheels (no dish wheels)
-HPI #4790 X-Pattern Radial Tire 26mm M-Compound (base spec tire)
-HPI #4490 X-Pattern Radial Tire Pro Compound 26mm (stickier compound for improved traction)
-HPI #4495 X-Pattern Radial Belted Tire Pro Compound 26mm (sticky and belted tire, allows for more speed)
-Kit Lexan wing (cut to stock cut line) or HPI plastic wing set only.
-27T/17.5 Motor Limit.
-6 cell NiMH or 2 cell LiPo 7.2/7.4v battery limit.
-Chassis option parts allowed.
:wave:


----------



## PDK RACING

Cody armes send me pm want to talk about this sunday
Brandon:wave:


----------



## cwoods34

> rcgt does not have speedo regulations { I use spx anyway no fear


It DOES have regulations at R/CAR (unless it happened recently and I wasn't aware), despite the general "guidelines" put forth by HPI. No Black Diamond, 200 w/turbo or less on Tekin, and any profile on the SPX. This may or may not change for next season, though, as other manufacturers catch up so to speak.

Mr. Cordell will NOT have regulations at his asphalt racing extravaganza, however.


----------



## Crptracer

I think I might throw a car out there for RCGT and WGT....we will see


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

I sure appreciate Brian's help last weekend with my VTA car. I'm getting frustrated with it for sure. I'm not the best driver, but I can't keep the car tracking properly. Brian helped with set up a lot. When I got home, I took the front end steering linkage apart. I did find some slop in the horn attachment to the servo and its a HiTec servo which could be part of the problem if its not centering properly each time.

We are running sailboats today:

http://www.indyadmirals.org/docs/Springfling.pdf

Kyle and I hope to be able to come out again to R/Car tomorrow if we can get clearance from the Tower.


----------



## BadSign

I had lots of problems with HiTec servos in my 1/10 off road cars. They are known for not returning to center correctly, including the digitals as well. The same problem extended to their micro sized servos for 18th scale cars. I'd avoid them completely.


----------



## trerc

IndyHobbies.com said:


> I sure appreciate Brian's help last weekend with my VTA car. I'm getting frustrated with it for sure. I'm not the best driver, but I can't keep the car tracking properly. Brian helped with set up a lot. When I got home, I took the front end steering linkage apart. I did find some slop in the horn attachment to the servo and its a HiTec servo which could be part of the problem if its not centering properly each time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BadSign said:
> 
> 
> 
> I had lots of problems with HiTec servos in my 1/10 off road cars. They are known for not returning to center correctly, including the digitals as well. The same problem extended to their micro sized servos for 18th scale cars. I'd avoid them completely.
> 
> 
> 
> +1000 Brian, and I will elaborate by also saying Hitec servos are absolute shit, Buy a Futaba anything and be done with it. For TransAm a Futaba s3305 would be great and would only run you about $35 new.
> 
> http://www3.towerhobbies.com/cgi-bin/wti0001p?&I=LXDWF8&P=FR
> 
> Also watch the rack on the TC3, its a good system but tends to collect a lot of junk, take an exacto and scrape the sides (where the bearings/bushings glide), you'll be amazed at the gunk that comes off.
Click to expand...


----------



## cwoods34

I have also had bad luck with Hitec. The first one I ever purchased was for an 18T, and it too would have trouble returning to center. It was a high-speed, high-torque, metal gear, bells-&-whistles digital (probably the "best" 1/18 you could get). 

Although somewhat expensive, I have a JR high-speed metal gear digital servo in my RCGT car that has taken PLENTY of abusive over 2 years in VTA and RCGT, and it still works flawlessly. In my rubber car I am running a high-speed metal gear low-profile KO Propo, and it too works like new after nearly 3 years of high velocity impacts. Those would be my brand recommendations.

However, for the price you really can't beat a metal gear Futaba; they are great for classes where having light-speed reaction times aren't really important (VTA, for example).


----------



## smokefan

see you all Sunday


----------



## smokefan

Had a good time today see you all next Sunday


----------



## Rook-E

Had a great time today!! Congrats to Cobb on his VTA win! Looking forward to next week......
Icebox out!!


----------



## Kevin Cole

Great fun today...the on road crowd is a great bunch of peps:thumbsup:

Thanks for supporting R/CAR this season.

And big props to Ken Miller for helping me out so much with the World GT...and for offering a mentor roll for an old oval guy to learn this deal.

I'm hoping if I run all summer on Thursdays & Fridays...I might be able to compete & understand tuning that beast by summers end.


----------



## Miller Time

Had fun as usual at the Big Rug, Great to see the Illinois guys come over and impressive to see 6 heats this late in the season. Promises to be a great turnout for the Last Trophy race of the season next Sunday.

Kevin, No problem glad to help and love to see another Foam car out there:thumbsup:

By the way we were up to 6 WGT in house today, 1 had to leave early but we had 5 in the main, and even the Oval Dude finished mostly in 1 piece 

See ya'll next Sunday


----------



## Crptracer

Definetly gonna sit the Touring car down for a bit and get the WGT back in order...wasn't much fun driveing a car with a bearing tryin to steer the way.....I hope we can keep some momentum going into the summer for some exciting "Friday Night Fights on the Fuzz"......


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

cwoods34 said:


> However, for the price you really can't beat a metal gear Futaba; they are great for classes where having light-speed reaction times aren't really important (VTA, for example).


I only use Futaba in all my airplanes and my other R/C stuff, but when I was putting together my TC3 to race, I went to Hobbytown and they were out of stock on the Futaba metal gear servo. I have those in my RC10T4's and should have just pulled one. But, the guy at the store (not Bob!) told me that the HiTec was just fine, so I bought it. Live and learn.

I guess I can replace it now and use the HiTec in a non-important function on some other model.

Thanks for the advice guys.


----------



## indymodz

Glad to see the good turn out yesterday. I had to leave 5 minutes after I got set up, gotta love teenagers : l
Ill be there next Sunday. 
When the race day switches to Fridays, about what time do the 7pm races end?
1-2am?


----------



## cwoods34

I guess a bad day with the RCGT would come eventually. First a stripped steering assembly in round 2, then either a blown bearing or fried motor in the main (not sure which yet). I had NO power out of the turns and the motor came off at 195*, and typically after 7 minutes it's only around 140*.

I just COMPLETELY rebuilt it Saturday night too  so looks like I have another tear down before the week's over.

Can't wait for the trophy race! Seems like there will be a packed house of VTA and RCGT!


----------



## Crptracer

SUNDAY....SUNDAY....SUNDAY

The final Trophy race of the season lets set a precedent for next season by packing the house this sunday. Lets show Floyd,Bill and Kevin our appreciation for the facility....Lets all do our best to come out and run....:thumbsup:


----------



## Kevin Cole

indymodz said:


> Glad to see the good turn out yesterday. I had to leave 5 minutes after I got set up, gotta love teenagers : l
> Ill be there next Sunday.
> When the race day switches to Fridays, about what time do the 7pm races end?
> 1-2am?


We will run 2 rounds & mains on Friday nights and we should be done around 11pm if we start at seven.

*And it's only $10 to race


----------



## Kevin Cole

Crptracer said:


> SUNDAY....SUNDAY....SUNDAY
> 
> The final Trophy race of the season lets set a precedent for next season by packing the house this sunday. Lets show Floyd,Bill and Kevin our appreciation for the facility....Lets all do our best to come out and run....:thumbsup:


Thanks Steve:thumbsup:

The weather calls for rain all weekend...so it should be perfect for our Sunday season finally.

12th scale open is on the menu...bring them out with any speedo & motor combo this weekend.


----------



## indymodz

Thanks for the info Kevin.. Ill be there when the gates open Sunday! Hopefully I can stay a little longer this time. : )

Cwoods, you have a PM.


----------



## Kevin Cole

Not a problem JE.

Running a foam tire on road car has me amped up to turn right a little more often.The guys in WGT are fun to wheel with and I get to run with some great drivers in that class that will certainly help me get better.


----------



## speedster1919

My son and I had a great time running VTA. The trouble is next weekend is prom and he said he won't race. Even though we are the slowest guys out on the track I tried to set up both cars exactly the same. Well in the 3rd heat my son and my fastest lap was exactly the same to the 1/1000 th. For us that was a father and son moment...........


----------



## Kevin Cole

That's awesome Randy!

I enjoy watching the father/son combos we have come out and share the hobby together.I lost my father a few days after my only child was born(Presley/my daughter) and I certainly have a soft spot for that kinda deal.

I'm glad you and Bryce are part of the R/CAR family.


----------



## Crptracer

That is awesome...I think we will see more of that next season...I think seeing Leah and Phil run is also great...I hope to try and get one of my daughters involved that way I can buy more stuff ...


----------



## PDK RACING

*One more kid in the mix*

Owner of Pdk racing<Brandon Scobell> has offered a contract to Madalyn Scobell for VTA this fall. If I can get Smith to paint a nice pink body for me she will put name on dotted line.:wave:


----------



## smokefan

Sunday is the last Sunday till fall and the last points race correct?


----------



## Crptracer

Kevin...can you post or is the schedule posted somewhere..for both onroad and oval had a couple people ask about both new the onroad but had no idea on the oval


----------



## Miller Time

smokefan said:


> Sunday is the last Sunday till fall and the last points race correct?


Last Sunday yes, but I think he said there were 2 more points races on the next 2 Friday's


----------



## Crptracer

Miller Time said:


> Last Sunday yes, but I think he said there were 2 more points races on the next 2 Friday's


This^^^^is correct....


----------



## Lugnutz

Miller Time said:


> Last Sunday yes, but I think he said there were 2 more points races on the next 2 Friday's


Not sure, but I think Kevin said we would not be racing Friday the 30th.


----------



## Crptracer

There wont be any racing on mother's day....Except to the store for cards and flowers...


----------



## Kevin Cole

Here's a link to our website and it always has the schedule available as well as flier's for upcoming events.

http://rcarassociation.homestead.com/

This Sunday is the last for the carpet season until fall...we will start running on Fridays in May.
The point series will continue(Race#11&12) the first two Fridays in May...due to Mothers Day and other scheduling issues(plus Bob's deal starts on the 16th).


----------



## smokefan

Miller Time said:


> Last Sunday yes, but I think he said there were 2 more points races on the next 2 Friday's


bummer, due to my work schedule it's going to be tough for me to be able to make the Fri races, I will see what I can do though. Regardless my son and I have had a GREAT time this yr racing at the Big Rug see you all Sunday.


----------



## Crptracer

smokefan said:


> bummer, due to my work schedule it's going to be tough for me to be able to make the Fri races, I will see what I can do though. Regardless my son and I have had a GREAT time this yr racing at the Big Rug see you all Sunday.


 Its been a blast watchin you guys go at it....Your just gonna have to explain it to your work...I mean that's crazy letting your job conflict with your RC racing ....hope ya can work somethin out if not you surely will be missed...


----------



## Miller Time

smokefan said:


> bummer, due to my work schedule it's going to be tough for me to be able to make the Fri races, I will see what I can do though. Regardless my son and I have had a GREAT time this yr racing at the Big Rug see you all Sunday.


I'm in a similar situation with having to drive 1 1/2hr to get home and having to work at 7am Saturday mornings  if it looks like a bunch of us can't make it regularly through the summer then we need to coordinate and at least try to show up at the same time. But for now I plan on making most Friday's :thumbsup:


----------



## indymodz

As long as we are out by 11 or so then fridays should be good with me. I am open to whatever day is decided on though.


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

*Motorsports Celebration R/C Race in Brownsburg!*

The Brownsburg Chamber committee that's putting on the May 1st Motorsports Celebration met today and everything is on track! Plenty of restaurants coming, great classic cars and hot rods, top fuel funny car, etc. The R/C race is something everyone is really looking forward to! 

Racing starts at 4 pm. Rockin' Bob Cordell from Hobbytown will bring the Hobbytown track system and run the race. The Motorsports Celebration gets underway officially at 5:30. So, as most people are arriving, we will be getting into our mains. There are cash prizes!

Your $25 registration fee covers all the food you can eat, soft drinks and you will get a bid tab if you like any auction items. If you purchase your tickets now from the Chamber, you will get a free Pinewood Derby Car that you can build an enter! The Derby race starts about 8 pm. Last year, we had over 75 cars!

Its the fourth year for this event and it grows and grows. I'm hoping that the R/C part can become an annual event. Let me know if you have questions and I'll be glad to answer them. Scott 281-1132 or H e l l o S c o t t @ a o l . c o m (remove spaces).

For more info: www.BrownsburgRacing.com


----------



## dragrace

Ok. I know I am going to get crap for this but I promise I will be there this Sunday and Racing on Fridays in May. I want to start getting ready for Vegas so I better get going. Kevin your 1/12 will be ready and delivered on Sunday also. I have been busy at work lately and haven't been able to make it.

To Spice things up a little and force me to have my crap togather for the month of May I will pay the entry fee of the winner of 1/12 Stock. If I win I will pay my own entry plus 1 extra entry fee to the track to give to a beginner racer that may need a break. They can use this however they want (Oval, Onroad or whatever).

My way to help increase participation and provide a little competition......

If someone has a better plan just get with me and lets do it. I really want 1/12 and Onroad to grow over the summer and roll into a great winter.....

Steve Dunn


----------



## Crptracer

Mr.Dunn that is very nice of you! Hey are you going to run WGT?...


----------



## Miller Time

Dunn.....did you say you were paying the 1/12th winners, Vegas entry 

It would be good to have you back but you better bring some 1/12 drivers with you, Phil will be Karting and Sean has to work. I'll be there for WGT and I'll have my 1/12th if enough show.


----------



## 1/12 scale

I will be able to run 1/12 stock on Fridays.


----------



## Kevin Cole

R/CAR's Spring Shoot-Out
_this weekend...Oval Saturday/On Road Sunday_

_Trophy's for Top3 in A Mains...doors open at 9am with racing at 1pm both days_

Oval Classes:
Indy Slider,R/CAR Late Models,Indy Legends
17.5 Truck,13.5 COT, and Novice.

On Road Classes:
RCGT,Vintage Trans Am,World GT
Rubber Tire Touring Car,12th Scale Open

_$20 first class /$10 for additional classes_

_This will be R/CAR's last big indoor "weekend" race of our first carpet season.

We will continue to run carpet oval on Tuesdays all summer as well as carpet On Road on Fridays. _

_The outdoor season is just a week away!_


----------



## dragrace

ok. I will practice between rounds. No WGT yet. Too many Heli's......

Steve


----------



## dragrace

Miller Time said:


> Dunn.....did you say you were paying the 1/12th winners, Vegas entry
> 
> It would be good to have you back but you better bring some 1/12 drivers with you, Phil will be Karting and Sean has to work. I'll be there for WGT and I'll have my 1/12th if enough show.


Let me think about that....................NO.........hahahhaahah


----------



## Miller Time

Steve, If you have an extra Rx and Rx pack, I* may* have an extra WGT you could run Sunday, You'd need tires also but we may be able to scare something up.


----------



## Kevin Cole

I have a World GT car for my buddy dragrace(set up by Millertime & plenty fast).

I never race at our trophy races...the program is the most important deal those days.


----------



## indy-25

Whos in for rubber tc Sunday? I'll run an extra WGT if i show.


----------



## PDK RACING

Who is going sunday I am in for rcgt.:wave:


----------



## trerc

I'm in for VTA Sunday, Will likely be the last points race I will be able to attend.


----------



## Crptracer

I will be there for WGT....


----------



## indymodz

I'm in for vta and wgt


----------



## FASTPZ

Count Leah and I in. That would be great to get my vegas entry paid for. Seeya at the track steve and ya all.:thumbsup:


----------



## IndyRC_Racer

Kevin, if no one takes you up on the WGT car I'll be happy to offer my driving services.


----------



## Crptracer

Track is already set up and ready to go....me and cody gott it done after the oval program....ready for racin


----------



## Rook-E

IndyRC_Racer said:


> Kevin, if no one takes you up on the WGT car I'll be happy to offer my driving services.[/QUOTE
> 
> No World GT for you!! You get nothing and like it....... :tongue: Tomorrow's going to be a good time!


----------



## Lugnutz

Crptracer said:


> Track is already set up and ready to go....me and cody gott it done after the oval program....ready for racin


Batman and Robin strike again. Thanks alot guys.


----------



## cwoods34

EPIC TRANSPONDER FAIL. 

I'm suing Velcro.


----------



## Crptracer

Another good show as always.....Thanks to FastPZ and Millertime for the help on the WGT....


----------



## Rook-E

Had a good time.... Just can't hang with the big boy's in WGT. Your lucky crptracer...... I'm coming to get ya!!! :dude: I think Greg H. had a 11 flat in the A main, can anyone tell me how thats possible? I have a 11.0 after the first turn. It was great to run with Smith again. Cheers!


----------



## GHBECK

Ask Ken, he knows! Setup & Horsepower (Tekin HP) (Thanks Ken)

Hang in buddy, we,ll get you there!!! 



Rook-E said:


> Had a good time.... Just can't hang with the big boy's in WGT. Your lucky crptracer...... I'm coming to get ya!!! :dude: I think Greg H. had a 11 flat in the A main, can anyone tell me how thats possible? I have a 11.0 after the first turn. It was great to run with Smith again. Cheers!


----------



## GHBECK

Thanks to R/Car for a great racing event tonight, 1st Rate racing, "Marching Band" start horn and all! :tongue:

Thanks to all the out of towners' for making the show!


----------



## Crptracer

Haulinbeck you gonna run on friday nights? Would be nice since were running identical equipment...COME ON MAN!!!!


----------



## PDK RACING

Great fun, im in on fridays :wave:


----------



## GHBECK

Crptracer said:


> Haulinbeck you gonna run on friday nights? Would be nice since were running identical equipment...COME ON MAN!!!!


Not sure yet, Fridays are a tough night to free up, I'll do my best Steve'o!


----------



## Rook-E

Did I hear a "COME ON MAN"??????


----------



## GHBECK

Rook-E said:


> Did I hear a "COME ON MAN"??????


I heard a "few" tonight, that's for darn sure...


----------



## BigShow4u

well i finally made it to the big rug and had a great time in VTA. Other than my car being slow and I can't figure out why. But overall it was a blast. I will definitely try to make it there more often.


----------



## IndyRC_Racer

Want to give a big thanks to Kevin yesterday for letting me drive his WGT car. Was fun to drive a pan car with foam tires on carpet again.

Had fun qualifying in VTA yesterday. Was able to put the trusty old TC3/GTB combo 3rd in qualifying. Didn't drive as well in the main, but still had fun.


----------



## smokefan

I want to Thank Kevin and the rest of the R/Car crew for giving us a great place to race at this yr. I would also like to give all the VTA guys a big :thumbsup: Kyle and I had great time racing with you all this yr. I hope to see many of you again through out the summer. Kevin we will be back again in the fall for sure and will try to make a few showings on some Fridays. 
Thanks again guys!!!!!


----------



## Kevin Cole

The Barton's are good people:thumbsup:...and certainly part of the R/CAR family.

Thx guys.


----------



## wlpjr2

*Thanks Everyone!*

Wanted to thank everyone for a Great Winter Season and all the support you have gave the Hobby Shop! Made alot of new friends and have seen some top notch racing!
Thanks Again!
Bill and Zach


----------



## cwoods34

Great job to Mr. Haulin'beck, all 3 of his vehicles were on fire. Ben Ellis has made the jump to onroad quite successfully, and driving a "Haulin'beck Motorsports"-tuned vehicle certainly makes you a contender.

I would've had something for ya in rubber but I was still "steaming" from my misfortune in RCGT. Just shows that we have some of the best drivers in the state at the Big Rug. 

All of the races were a blast to watch, especially the VTA A-Main.

Just for clarification, this Friday is NOT a points race, but the following 2 Fridays are? I should be able to make it this weekend; got some tinkering to do. 

Kevin --- If you need a pilot for your WGT this Friday, I'll gladly volunteer myself


----------



## Kevin Cole

Yes...we will set up a road course circuit for racing this Friday...and it is not a points race.The final two points races will be the following two Fridays.
We have a couple guys headed to the VTA Nats this weekend and I do not want to change the points schedule with them being out of town.

You can count on some great on road racing at R/CAR this Friday and Fridays all summer.We have some of the best racers around here & it is a privilege to have them on The Big Rug.

Cody...if I do not wheel the beast myself,you can put the old C-Dub magic to work with it.


----------



## Lugnutz

Thanks Kevin, Bill and Crew for a great day of racing.


----------



## trerc

Thanks to the entire R/Car staff for a good season of racing, will definitely be around next season. May also make it out this summer for some offroad when that gets off the ground. :thumbsup:


----------



## Crptracer

Ouch man i am pretty sore...After hearing that Cody Armes's doctor said he was overweight and a bet that was layed down at work I began an excersise regiment today...So I will need everyones help to keep me away from the coca-cola and i am sorry to say the cafe....$20 bucks a pound is a very steep bet.....Anyway cant wait till friday for some more WGT action...I was so shocked at how well my car ran i was having a hard time controlling it as I was so happy....It was so predictable...I hope that anyone who is interested and would like to try one out come out to the big rug on friday nights....Thanks a bunch to the whole R/Car crew for providing us with such an awesome facility to run at this year and i am lookin forward to many more.....


----------



## Miller Time

Had a great time Yesterday, great to see so many WGT drivers and all getting faster each outing.

l should be there Friday but I forgot I switched days off to have today off for my son's birthday, so I won't be there till after work.


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

*Brownsburg Motorsports Celebration*

If you are coming out for the Motorsports Race this weekend in Brownsburg, the attached will show you the location of the track. Its behind the dealership but very visable to all inside since they have glass doors. If the weather is nice, those doors will be open. The racing starts at 4 pm and is being run by Rockin' Bob Cordell of Hobbytown and is sponsored by R/Car. Should be a fun night. When the R/C racing is done, then you can get some great food, drinks and consider some awesome bid items. The Lucas Oil Top Fuel dragster will be there along with a Top Fuel Funny Car from John Force Racing. Many other cool show cars too. Its all about racing. I think you guys will have a great time! There will be a 500 Festival Princess there too!

Scott Black
www.BrownsburgRacing.com


----------



## cwoods34

$20 a pound!!! Sign me up, I bet I could find $100 worth of fat somewhere on me......


----------



## cwoods34

So...... who's coming to race Friday night?!?!?


----------



## Miller Time

Sean and I will be there for WGT and 1/12th if enough show up.


----------



## jtsbell

Gregg you have a pm.


----------



## Crptracer

I will be there for WGT for sure!!!!


----------



## Crptracer

Can't wait till tomorrow...


----------



## j21moss

hey what is the rules on chassis and body for WGT class.. I'm too lazy to go back so many pages.. just tell me on what page to go too..might try it this Friday..Thanks


----------



## Miller Time

Pan car chassis, 200mm we would likely look the other way if you had a 235mm but it would likely hurt you in corner speed. 930g weight, 13.5 motor, 1 cell lipo, spec lilac tires from either Jaco, BSR, TM, or CRC, and while there is a list of approved bodies I think Kevin said any 200mm GT style would be allowed.
Full rules at www.worldgtrc.com


----------



## Kevin Cole

*On Road Racing Friday Evening at R/CAR*

_Doors open at 1pm...Racing starts at 7pm
Only $10 for Big Fun on the Big Rug!_


----------



## j21moss

Miller Time said:


> Pan car chassis, 200mm we would likely look the other way if you had a 235mm but it would likely hurt you in corner speed. 930g weight, 13.5 motor, 1 cell lipo, spec lilac tires from either Jaco, BSR, TM, or CRC, and while there is a list of approved bodies I think Kevin said any 200mm GT style would be allowed.
> Full rules at www.worldgtrc.com


Thanks ..gives me starting point:thumbsup:


----------



## UFC

lklklk


----------



## Kevin Cole

*R/CAR's 1st Annual Spring Shoot-Out On Road Results*

Sunday April 25 2010

_*VTA A Main*_








_1.Greg Cobb (TQ)
2.Bob Cordell (Fast Lap/12.916)
3.Leah Zimmerman 
4.Steve Martin 
5.Brian Smith
6.Larry Gross
7.Cody Armes
8.Jerry Barton
9.Scott Carpenter
10.Kyle Barton_

_*RCGT A Main*_








_1.Ben Ellis (TQ) (Fast Lap/12.396)
2.Bob Cordell
3.Steve Martin
4.Justin Gross
5.Larry Gross
6.Brandon Scobell
7.Cody Woods
8.Greg Cobb
9.Cody Armes_

_*World GT A Main*_








_1.Greg Hallenbeck (Fast Lap/11.014)
2.Ken Miller (TQ)
3.Phil Zimmerman
4.Brain Smith
5.Steve Vaught
6.Craig Barrett
7.Ryan Duffy_

_*Rubber Tire TC A Main*_








_1.Greg Hallenbeck (TQ) (Fast Lap/11.398)
2.Cody Woods
3.Greg Cobb_


_*VTA B Main*_
_1.Larry Gross (Fast Lap/13.591)
2.Kyle Barton
3.Jerry Barton
4.Scott Carpenter
5.Brian Akers
6.Tom Duffy
7.Ryan Duffy
8.Aaron Akers
9.Trevor Wimberly(dns)_

_Thanks to everyone who came out and made R/CAR's 1st season a success._


----------



## Kevin Cole

*Oval Results*

*R/CAR's 1st Annual Spring Shoot-Out Oval Results*

Saturday April 24/2010

_*R/CAR Novice A Main*_








_1.Collin Miller (TQ)
2.Dominic Delk (Fast Lap/6.196)
3.Connor Stidham
4.Brayde Harper
5.Gunner Humble
6.Blake Delk_

_*Indy Slider A Main*_








_1.Dave Sharpley (TQ)(Fast Lap/4.882)
2.Jamie Ferrell
3.Garrett Andrews
4.Mark Hogue
5.Dan Layton 
6.Michael Jones
7.Sean Buckley
8.Bill Pennington
9.Charlie Wyckoff
10.Jon Stanbrough_

_*17.5 Sportsman Truck A Main*_








_1.Steve Donalson (Fast Lap/4.955)
2.Bill Stitt
3.Matt Stidham
4.Frankie Hazelwood
5.Dan Layton
6.Mike Miller (TQ)_

_*Indy Legend A Main*_








_1.Scott Rance (TQ) (Fast Lap/5.719)
2.Christian Donalson
3.Connor Stidham
4.Larry Stidham
5Collin Miller_

_*13.5 Pan Car A Main*_
I'll have to check with Bill about these pics...I have none for 13.5
_1.Chris Hogue (TQ)(Fast Lap/4.283)
2.Chad Humble 
3.Chris Clayton
4.Melvin Delk_

_*R/Car Late Model A Main*_








_1.Dave Sharpley (TQ)(Fast Lap/4.923) 
2.Tim Mehner
3.Jon Stanbrough
4.Half Pint
5.Sean Buckley_

_*Indy Slider B Main*_
_1.Charlie Wyckoff (Fast Lap/5.116)
2.Bill Pennington
3.Sean Buckley
4.Derek Belcher 
5.Zach Pennington
6.Half Pint_


----------



## Kevin Cole

*On Road Racing Friday Evening at R/CAR*

_Doors open at 1pm...Racing starts at 7pm
Only $10 for Big Fun on the Big Rug!_


----------



## Castradamus

So no more roadcourse osn sunday.


----------



## trerc

Castradamus said:


> So no more roadcourse osn sunday.


That would be correct... onroad program runs on Friday nights thru the summer.


----------



## rockin_bob13

*Brownsburg Race*

We had a good time at the Brownsburg Spectular. 

Congrats to Jamie and Charlie in their 1st places.

Thanks to all that came out and all that helped.

Certainly, the questionable weather was a hinderance to the turnout and the program. We had a rain delay, and after it, it didn't rain at all.

The bonus was that the oval guys were able to see good roadcourse, and the onroad guys were able to see good oval racing. We might see more crossover because of it.

Again, thanks to all the came to support the event. (The race cars in the showroom were very cool and the beers and barbeque really hit the spot.)


----------



## BadSign

Anyone out there with a Formula 10 roller they don't want?

PM me if you have one, with a price.


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

I agree with what Bob said about the Motorsports Celebration. We had about 300 attend the event, many of whom had never been exposed to R/C racing. Lots of questions about "how much?" and "how fast?" from the spectators. The R/Car guys came too and we very much appreciated that. But, they didn't know they had a cool "Appreciation" plaque waiting for them. I'll get it to them.

If you want to see more pictures from yesterday's R/C races in Brownsburg, follow this link:

http://www.brownsburgracing.com/RCRaces.html

The organizers definately liked the R/C races and want to have us back again for 2011. Should be first or second weekend of May next year.


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

The local newspaper wrote up a nice article on the event, including the names of the winners of the R/C races! The Indianapolis Star was there too, but I've not had a chance to search their site yet. 

Here's the link: 
http://flyergroup.com/local/x537291196/Chamber-hosts-motorsports-event

I had more fun this year than in the past years. I think its because we know it works now, and we can also relax and have fun too when its going on. 

Scott


----------



## indymodz

Is it practice Thursday and race on Friday this week for on-road?


----------



## Crptracer

Yes I believe practice is thurs. I know for sure that racing is friday...the last 2 points races are this fri and next..


----------



## Kevin Cole

indymodz said:


> Is it practice Thursday and race on Friday this week for on-road?


Yes...I'll put the track together Thursday afternoon and Practice Thursday 3-9...and of coarse Racing Friday at 7pm(open at 1pm).


----------



## indymodz

Sounds good.. What time will you be needing help on the BPO? I can come anytime to lend a hand..


----------



## Kevin Cole

I'll be out there everyday by 11am...I have to leave early Thursday because Angie has class at six.


----------



## j21moss

well I hope to be there this Friday.. early enough to race.. stupid traffic from Noblesville.. sucks!! anyway.. hoping to run a slapped together World GT car.. Found enough old parts to be within rules on the chassis.. L2 chassis works great and it has slots on both side..woohoo.. now, I gotta get a kewl looking body..:thumbsup:


----------



## Kevin Cole

On Road Racing Friday at R/Car

Practice Thursday 3p-9p
Racing Friday at 7pm
Doors open at 1pm
Only$10
_*Points Race #11_


----------



## Miller Time

I'll be there right after work, Sean may be able to make it again as well. 

1 request, fewer 180* turns there were 7 last time  that is just hard on tires both foam and rubber.


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

Some good coverage in the Star today of the Brownsburg R/C race. Familiar faces! The article says there were 100 people there. That's way off. It was right at 300 according to the Chamber people.


----------



## cwoods34

I'll be there tomorrow for some RCGT and rubber THROWDOWN......


----------



## Kevin Cole

Miller Time said:


> I'll be there right after work, Sean may be able to make it again as well.
> 
> 1 request, fewer 180* turns there were 7 last time  that is just hard on tires both foam and rubber.


I thought you were the one who built the last track...or trained the fine gentlemen that did.

We'll make a track that everyone will enjoy and no 180's....several 179's & 181's,but no 180's:devil:

All kidding aside,we will have a good track and a bunch of fun with our buddies...that's for sure.

I would like to thank Mr.Vaught,CW,and Millertime for helping out this season with the track on Sunday mornings.

We're lucky to have such a solid group of guys whom race here(all of you).
You're all a good bunch of guys and I really appreciate the fact that this has been your home track this season.


----------



## dragrace

See everybody Friday Evening....

Steve


----------



## Kevin Cole

dragrace said:


> See everybody Friday Evening....
> 
> Steve


I hope so...I could use a hug


----------



## Miller Time

dragrace said:


> See everybody Friday Evening....
> 
> Steve


No offense Steve, but it's not so much you, as your cars on the track we would like to see :wave:


----------



## dragrace

Oh Boy! Everybody needs to go to bed.......hahaahh


----------



## Kevin Cole

Congrats to Brian Smith on a good run at the VTA Nats...way to represent R/Car,Slots,and Indy RC racing in general my friend.

Also props to CountryTime Cobb...I know it wasn't what you were looking for but good job none-the-less.
Your ears are still probably ringing from FastPhilZ's handy work with the cymbal's.


----------



## j21moss

dragrace said:


> See everybody Friday Evening....
> 
> Steve


me too!!! just about got the Vintage World GT car about ready.. but I'll have to run an old body since the body I got from Bill is a 190mm instead of the 200mm that I need, so the Mercury Cougar is on the prowl!!


----------



## indymodz

Im gonna try to make it out tonite for some VTA


----------



## Crptracer

Miller Time said:


> I'll be there right after work, Sean may be able to make it again as well.
> 
> 1 request, fewer 180* turns there were 7 last time  that is just hard on tires both foam and rubber.


 Gee the only guy with a tire sponsor complaing about layouts!....Youve been flyin around the track along with Sean and setting TQ and your gonna post that? What other form of driving or racing lets u dictate track layout? I will stop here.....Count me out....Indefinetly....Go get'em Cody...If you want to wheel a WGT your welcome to mine anytime....LMK...Take some kleenex Cody the big boys may need them if Kevin put a couple turns in the track...:thumbsup:


----------



## Kevin Cole

*Racing Tonight at 7pm*


----------



## Rook-E

What a great night of racing. I really enjoyed my last night of racing in Indy. A special thank you to everyone who has helped me out over the past year. Way to many to list! I ended on a high note with 31 laps, only 4 down from Miller Time. Crazy to think his fast lap was 9.3 and averaged 9.4 - 9.8..... He's Wicked Good!

Everyone stay warm and make sure Kevin keeps the heat at 66 :tongue:

Cheers guys (trophy girl your not old enough yet to have an adult beverage, so no cheers for you  )

Icebox Out!


----------



## j21moss

I had a great time has well.. See Kevin...I told you I suck at roadcourse!! LOL..boy!! do I got alot to learn from this.. no really.. I had fun!! just alot of tuning to do but hey.... the new 10R5 kit will be here Tuesday and got to get a new body for it.. and after last night.. new tires!!! where's that VTA Mustang at??? See everybody next Friday.. oh and by the way Kevin... I expect a floor drain next to my pit area next time.. LMAO!!!! Happy Trails!!


----------



## trophygirl

Rook-E said:


> Cheers guys (trophy girl your not old enough yet to have an adult beverage, so no cheers for you  )
> 
> Icebox Out!


Hey now, I'm like three weeks away. :woohoo:


----------



## cwoods34

Had fun last night.... it was cool to actually get the rubber car into the 9-second lap time range (9.8), but having a fast layout helped. Couldn't touch the 9.3 by the WGT car of Millertime  although that's not bad for using RUBBER tires 

Next Friday is the last points race. EVERYBODY needs to be there.... Except "Icebox", of course. He's the only one with a valid excuse to not be there.


----------



## Lugnutz

cwoods34, PM


----------



## wurthusa

I'm going to do some testing soon and need a 21.5. If anyone has a spare that they want to sell reasonably, let me know and I can meet up at the track or Hobbytown.

Thanks.


----------



## indy-25

How have friday turnouts been? I havent raced in 2 months and think its time to try rubber tire again.


----------



## Kevin Cole

Good weeks close to 30...bad weeks right at 20.

Rubber Tire has had between 3-6 on & off...depending on who shows up.


----------



## cwoods34

I'll be there next Friday for RCGT and rubber tire......

Does anyone have a decent set of RCGT tires I could borrow? Mine were over-cooking my motor and are about done for carpet (would be great for asphalt!). I've ran my motor a bit hot for 2 weeks now and I'd like to not do it a third time. 

Countrytime, PM received, I'll respond tomorrow after work :thumbsup:


----------



## smokefan

Anybody know when the offroad racing will start at R/Car? Kyle and I are thinking of getting a couple short course trucks.


----------



## GHBECK

Rook-E said:


> What a great night of racing. I really enjoyed my last night of racing in Indy. A special thank you to everyone who has helped me out over the past year. Way to many to list! I ended on a high note with 31 laps, only 4 down from Miller Time. Crazy to think his fast lap was 9.3 and averaged 9.4 - 9.8..... He's Wicked Good!
> 
> Everyone stay warm and make sure Kevin keeps the heat at 66 :tongue:
> 
> Cheers guys (trophy girl your not old enough yet to have an adult beverage, so no cheers for you  )
> 
> Icebox Out!


I missed something, last night of racing in Indy?? What?


----------



## Kevin Cole

smokefan said:


> Anybody know when the offroad racing will start at R/Car? Kyle and I are thinking of getting a couple short course trucks.


It should be ready in a couple weeks...I'll keep you guys posted


----------



## indymodz

Kevin Cole said:


> It should be ready in a couple weeks...I'll keep you guys posted


Hey Kevin, will the off-road be short course only or will there be other classes also? ST or Buggy?


----------



## cwoods34

The "ICEBOX" has moved up towards the Chicago area due to work, so last Friday was his last regular night at the Big Rug......


----------



## Crptracer

If anyone is interested I have a genX10 WGT car with the following:
1.KO propo servo
2.Receiver packs 2
3. 2-50c 5000mah 1s lipos
4. Nemisis 13.5 w/ tuning rotors
5. Misc spare parts
6. All the misc mods have been done to the car already.
7. Ceramic bearings and diff balls
8. MRT transponder

450.00

I will leave the tekin speedo in it for an additional 150.00


----------



## charlie2755

Crptracer said:


> If anyone is interested I have a genX10 WGT car with the following:
> 1.KO propo servo
> 2.Receiver packs 2
> 3. 2-50c 5000mah 1s lipos
> 4. Nemisis 13.5 w/ tuning rotors
> 5. Misc spare parts
> 6. All the misc mods have been done to the car already.
> 7. Ceramic bearings and diff balls
> 8. MRT transponder
> 
> 450.00
> 
> I will leave the tekin speedo in it for an additional 150.00


what the ???.......why are you selling the car you just built?


----------



## Crptracer

...I am just done...lookin to sell everything....so if anyone needs chargers,power supply,Netbook and hotwire,lipo's,Xray 009 rubber car..tools,ott light etc...Its all for sale....goin on ebay this weekend so if anyone is interested LMK would rather sell local and to someone who may run at the rug...


----------



## Miller Time

Crptracer said:


> ...I am just done...lookin to sell everything....so if anyone needs chargers,power supply,Netbook and hotwire,lipo's,Xray 009 rubber car..tools,ott light etc...Its all for sale....goin on ebay this weekend so if anyone is interested LMK would rather sell local and to someone who may run at the rug...


----------



## BadSign

Crptracer said:


> ...I am just done...lookin to sell everything....so if anyone needs chargers,power supply,Netbook and hotwire,lipo's,Xray 009 rubber car..tools,ott light etc...Its all for sale....goin on ebay this weekend so if anyone is interested LMK would rather sell local and to someone who may run at the rug...


WHA?!?!

Everything okay?


----------



## cwoods34

Kevin, PM......


----------



## Crptracer

.....PM me if anyone is interested all reasonable offers will be considered.....

Thanks


----------



## charlie2755

PM Steve


----------



## rockin_bob13

still searchin for a driver


----------



## Kevin Cole

indymodz said:


> Hey Kevin, will the off-road be short course only or will there be other classes also? ST or Buggy?


It will be 10th scale only...including stock & mod SCT's,buggies,and stadium trucks.


----------



## j21moss

well my World Gt car came in yesterday..woohoo.. now we'll see if I still stink on roadcousre racing..LOL.. but I don't know..this car looks pretty mean!!


----------



## Kevin Cole

Great news doc...new cars are always fun to get.

I know of a couple new local VTA racers that might make a showing this weekend as well.


----------



## Kevin Cole

*Road Course Practice Thursday Evening*
_3pm-9pm_
*Road Course Racing Friday Night*
_Doors open at 1pm
Racing at 7pm
Only $10_


----------



## cwoods34

For anyone interested...... after this Friday night my XRAY '007 that I used for RCGT will be for sale as a roller. It has aluminum front knuckles, aluminum wheel nuts, and a 30G bolt-on balancing weight. I'll include spares such as sway bars, aluminum rear uprights, etc. and can also include the RCGT tires and Novak 17.5 SS at an additional cost. PM me for details if you are interested...... I am trying to sell it off to fund a World GT car :thumbsup:

I'll be there tomorrow for the usual......


----------



## Golddome

kevin, 
ill be there with my vta as long as the paint is dry!!!! can u put extra padding on the walls for me!!!


----------



## Kevin Cole

Kevin Cole said:


> *Road Course Practice Thursday Evening*
> _3pm-9pm_
> *Road Course Racing Friday Night*
> _Doors open at 1pm
> Racing at 7pm
> Only $10_


_The track is set up and ready to race on:thumbsup:_


----------



## j21moss

well, I won't be there tonight.. I went thru the World Gt Chassis last night.. I got it done but the rear shock and front king pins are Crap!! I gotta get some more parts..bummer


----------



## Miller Time

What car is it, I got plenty of shocks and kingpins. !ring it and we will get it running


----------



## Golddome

i thought id have a "hot" car!!!! i wanna thank all the guys for their help, when my speedo blew......kevin is right, best bunch of racers and people in the world. Now lets see if i can figure out how to drive it!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## IndyRC_Racer

Had fun in VTA last night. Big thanks to Kevin & crew for running a good show for the last race of the points series.

Seems like my VTA car was jinxed during the mains of the points series, including last night. The lower screw on my front shock came out late in the main, but I was able to bring the car home for a 3rd place finish. Another positive was that I almost got TQ (missed it by a second). Still I had a lot of fun racing for position with Bob Cordell for several minutes. Overall a good night for the TC3/Tekin/21.5 SS/Pegasus Mustang combo.


----------



## cwoods34

I would've rather lost just a screw instead of an entire wheel!

Too bad, cuz I heard Mr. Armes found his "giddyup" button halfway through the race.


----------



## smokefan

Kevin are you going to update the final points standings?


----------



## Kevin Cole

Yes I will...when I return to the track Tuesday afternoon.


----------



## UFC

hey kevin, the WGT car is done and ready for a shake down. Is the track going to be open for onroad practice thursday


----------



## Kevin Cole

Yes...the lay-out will be ready when we open.

_On Road Practice Thursday 3pm-9pm
On Road Racing Friday at 7pm...doors open at 1pm. _


----------



## UFC

can you give me a base roll out to start with?


----------



## Miller Time

UFC said:


> can you give me a base roll out to start with?


Tekin 203 software, Duo motor @ 0*timing, roll around a 2.85"-2.95"


----------



## UFC

thanks


----------



## Miller Time

All right so who's running this Friday and what?

I'll be there for 1/12th or WGT
Justin from Ft Wayne will be there for RCGT or VTA


----------



## j21moss

WGT and maybe RT T/C


----------



## Crptracer

Alright guys I didnt have time to post on ebay this past weekend so:

Genx WGT-200 roller with servo
Xray 009 rubber tire-225 w/servo
Spektrum dx3r-w/2 recivers-150 Sold
5000 lipo 40c 2s fantom-60 sold
5000 lipo 40c 2s power push-60
5000 lipo 50c 1s thunder power-40
5000 lipo 50c 1s thunder power-40
ICE charger-60
radio shack 25a power supply-40
Checkpoint 25a power supply-60
17.5 nemisis motor w/tunning rotors-75
13.5 nemisis motor-60
Acer netbook w/updated tekin software and hotwire-200
Tekin rs speedo w/hotwire-130
AMB transponder-50 Sold
MRT transponder-50 Sold
LiFE reciver pack-20
180mah 2s reciver pack-15
200 mah 2s reciver pack-20


----------



## Domenic Reese

Crptracer said:


> Alright guys I didnt have time to post on ebay this past weekend so:
> 
> Genx WGT-200 roller with servo
> Xray 009 rubber tire-225 w/servo
> Spektrum dx3r-w/2 recivers-150
> 5000 lipo 40c 2s fantom-60
> 5000 lipo 40c 2s power push-60
> 5000 lipo 50c 1s thunder power-40
> 5000 lipo 50c 1s thunder power-40
> ICE charger-60
> radio shack 25a power supply-40
> Checkpoint 25a power supply-60
> 17.5 nemisis motor w/tunning rotors-75
> 13.5 nemisis motor-60
> Acer netbook w/updated tekin software and hotwire-200
> Tekin rs speedo w/hotwire-130
> AMB transponder-50
> MRT transponder-50
> LiFE reciver pack-20
> 180mah 2s reciver pack-15
> 200 mah 2s reciver pack-20


how do i contact you


----------



## indymodz

Crptracer said:


> Alright guys I didnt have time to post on ebay this past weekend so:
> 
> Genx WGT-200 roller with servo
> Xray 009 rubber tire-225 w/servo
> Spektrum dx3r-w/2 recivers-150
> 5000 lipo 40c 2s fantom-60
> 5000 lipo 40c 2s power push-60
> 5000 lipo 50c 1s thunder power-40
> 5000 lipo 50c 1s thunder power-40
> ICE charger-60
> radio shack 25a power supply-40
> Checkpoint 25a power supply-60
> 17.5 nemisis motor w/tunning rotors-75
> 13.5 nemisis motor-60
> Acer netbook w/updated tekin software and hotwire-200
> Tekin rs speedo w/hotwire-130
> AMB transponder-50
> MRT transponder-50
> LiFE reciver pack-20
> 180mah 2s reciver pack-15
> 200 mah 2s reciver pack-20


If my GenX 10 sells before you sell the 009 Ill probably take it off your hands..


----------



## wurthusa

Crptracer said:


> Alright guys I didnt have time to post on ebay this past weekend so:
> 
> Genx WGT-200 roller with servo
> Xray 009 rubber tire-225 w/servo
> Spektrum dx3r-w/2 recivers-150
> 5000 lipo 40c 2s fantom-60
> 5000 lipo 40c 2s power push-60
> 5000 lipo 50c 1s thunder power-40
> 5000 lipo 50c 1s thunder power-40
> ICE charger-60
> radio shack 25a power supply-40
> Checkpoint 25a power supply-60
> 17.5 nemisis motor w/tunning rotors-75
> 13.5 nemisis motor-60
> Acer netbook w/updated tekin software and hotwire-200
> Tekin rs speedo w/hotwire-130
> AMB transponder-50
> MRT transponder-50
> LiFE reciver pack-20
> 180mah 2s reciver pack-15
> 200 mah 2s reciver pack-20


I'm in need of a hotwire if you want to sell one separately.


----------



## Kevin Cole

I'll be there today as soon as I pick up my daughter from school & drive to Indy.It should be a little after 3pm.

The road course lay-out for tomorrow night will be set up as soon as I get there this evening.


----------



## smokefan

Kevin can you post the final standings for the point series


----------



## BadSign

Steve, PM


----------



## Golddome

you have pm




Crptracer said:


> Alright guys I didnt have time to post on ebay this past weekend so:
> 
> Genx WGT-200 roller with servo
> Xray 009 rubber tire-225 w/servo
> Spektrum dx3r-w/2 recivers-150
> 5000 lipo 40c 2s fantom-60
> 5000 lipo 40c 2s power push-60
> 5000 lipo 50c 1s thunder power-40
> 5000 lipo 50c 1s thunder power-40
> ICE charger-60
> radio shack 25a power supply-40
> Checkpoint 25a power supply-60
> 17.5 nemisis motor w/tunning rotors-75
> 13.5 nemisis motor-60
> Acer netbook w/updated tekin software and hotwire-200
> Tekin rs speedo w/hotwire-130
> AMB transponder-50
> MRT transponder-50
> LiFE reciver pack-20
> 180mah 2s reciver pack-15
> 200 mah 2s reciver pack-20


----------



## Kevin Cole

_Attention Racers_
_Anyone coming out to the track or hobby shop this weekend needs to be aware the Fairgrounds is hosting a swap meet this weekend.

Tell the person at the gate you're there for RC racing in the 4H Building/Outdoor Track and the gate fee will be waived.

If there's any questions or issues call me(Kevin) at 765-624-9768 or Bill at 317-402-1061.

We'll make sure you get past the gate and get in for free._


----------



## Kevin Cole

_*R/Car's Late Winter On Road Point Series*_

*Final Standings*(12wks/2drops)

*VTA (Top20)*
_*1.Greg Cobb...................1020
2.Bob Cordell...............1007
3.Steve Martin..............986
4.Cody Armes ..............968
5.Brian Smith...............963
6.Trevor Wimberly......844
7.Jerry Barton..............652
8.Kyle Barton..............465
9.Ryan Duffy..............457
10.Bill Reynolds........455
11.Tom Duffy.............451
12.Jerry Wright..........373
13.Larry Gross...........285
14.Randy Schwersenska..271
15.Bryce Schwersenska...268
16.Leah Zimmerman.......193
17.Zoltan Liszkai............190
18.Justin Gross................186
19.Scott Black.................185
20.Brian Akers................185*_

*RCGT (Top12)*
_*1.Cody Woods...............1004
2.Steve Martin................994
3.Cody Armes.................964
4.Bob Cordell.................799
5.Charlie Arterburn......779
6.Brian Smith...............574
7.Greg Cobb.................484
8.Brad Crittenden.......467
9.Ben Ellis...................308
10.Larry Gross...........286
11.Justin Gross..........284
12.Brandon Scobell...282*_

*Rubber Tire Touring Car (Top10)*
_*1.Cody Woods..............1031
2.Greg Cobb...................983
3.Charlie Arterburn.....683
4.Jacob Robbins..........412
5.Greg Hallenbeck......399
6.Steve Vaught..........386
7.Ken Miller..............197
8.Brian Akers.............99
9.Aaron Akers............98
10.Casami Johnson...96*_

*World GT (Top10)*
_*1.Craig "Icebox" Barrett..587
2.Ken Miller......................418
3.Steve Vaught.................396
4.Greg Hallenbeck...........304
5.Ryan Duffy..................290
6.Kevin Cole...................194
7.Jason Eaker...................98
8.Phil Zimmerman..........98
9.Steve Dunn....................98
10.Dr.Jerri Moss..............97*_


----------



## GHBECK

Miller Time said:


> All right so who's running this Friday and what?
> 
> I'll be there for 1/12th or WGT
> Justin from Ft Wayne will be there for RCGT or VTA


I want too, but won't be able to, until after school lets out for the summer, then I'll be there...

G


----------



## Golddome

ill have a vta


----------



## Miller Time

WOW been kind of dead on here last couple of days.....no Vaught to stir the pot and no-one wants talk  anyway I'll start early so everyone can make plans....who's running what this Friday? I'll be there if there looks like enough to run either 1/12th or WGT


----------



## j21moss

Hey there Mr. Miller,

What king pins are u running and what shock oil are u using and what spring. I got an idea but I need a 2nd opinion. Thanks!! oh.. in the WGT


----------



## Miller Time

j21moss said:


> Hey there Mr. Miller,
> 
> What king pins are u running and what shock oil are u using and what spring. I got an idea but I need a 2nd opinion. Thanks!! oh.. in the WGT


If you are refering to the CRC Gen-X10, I ran the stock 1/10 CRC kingpins with Blue springs, but i think most would prefer the drivability of the white springs. Some people converted them over to the 1/12 kingpin and spring but I think the 1/10 gives a better feel....I do have some if you need them.


----------



## dragrace

I'll be there for 1/12

Steve Dunn


----------



## Domenic Reese

be there for 1/12th scale.


----------



## Miller Time

dragrace said:


> I'll be there for 1/12
> 
> Steve Dunn





Domenic Reese said:


> be there for 1/12th scale.


guess I'll make the trip as well:thumbsup:


----------



## dragrace

Steve Roebling has already called and started the trash talking so let it begin.

Steve Dunn


----------



## Miller Time

dragrace said:


> Steve Roebling has already called and started the trash talking so let it begin.
> 
> Steve Dunn


Is he going to use another 'hybrid' motor


----------



## dragrace

Probably. I saw that his batteries had 5600mAH and 4.2v on them. I am not sure if that was the reason he won or not last week.....hahahahaha

He also said Trinity was sending him a package next day air for Friday......HMMMMM

Steve


----------



## Kevin Cole

The on road lay-out will not be up until Friday this week.


----------



## Miller Time

WHAT, I was heading down in the morning to practice.....o well I guess I wait till Friday


----------



## Kevin Cole

Considering the Thursday hours are 3pm-9pm...I kinda think you're pulling my chain Miller.

We'll be open tomorrow...but if it's nice out I'll be down at the outdoor track working.

If anyone has a lay-out they want to try....by all means,you're welcome to put it down.


----------



## jonesy112

Can anyone give be a fairly neutral set up for vta with a tc3. I'm just getting started and know less than nothing about setting up a car that turns left and right. Any help would be appreciated. Thanks

Michael


----------



## j21moss

well my WGT Associated car is almost ready.. however the rear shock I have built 3 times now is crap!!! WTH?? anyway any ideas for any other shock to use?? I got the front end rebuilt and running with the white front springs.. seems a little soft, but we'll try it


----------



## Miller Time

I like the hotbodies shock, not sure how the will mount, I have a few and I should be there around 2pm if you want to try one


----------



## Domenic Reese

I put the layout on the track i hope you guys are ok with it. I think its a drivers layout not a horsepower layout but we will see.


----------



## Kevin Cole

Looks good DR:thumbsup:


----------



## BadSign

jonesy112 said:


> Can anyone give be a fairly neutral set up for vta with a tc3. I'm just getting started and know less than nothing about setting up a car that turns left and right. Any help would be appreciated. Thanks
> 
> Michael


40 wt oil, silver springs front, green rear, 4* Caster, 1* camber front and rear. Try long camber links on the upper holes both front and rear. Start shocks inboard on towers and adjust as needed.


----------



## 1/12 scale

That prototype "S&K hybrid" sure was sweet!!!! Who also had the fastest lap???? ......... I did! Too bad it is no more. But I have something new for you...so bring your A game this week.


----------



## Kevin Cole

On Road Racing Friday Night at R/CAR

_Racing starts at 7pm on Indy's largest carpet road course
*Only $10

-World GT
-12th Scale
-Vintage Trans Am
-RCGT
-Rubber Tire TC_


----------



## PDK RACING

*tc3 help*

Originally Posted by jonesy112 
Can anyone give be a fairly neutral set up for vta with a tc3. I'm just getting started and know less than nothing about setting up a car that turns left and right. Any help would be appreciated. Thanks

Michael

If you need help come see me [brandon] or brian smith. We both have ran tc3 for a few years now. I will be at rug tonite for some rcgt. I have setup and tweek stations.:wave:


----------



## jonesy112

Thanks pdk and bad sign. I'm sure I will be coming to you for help, I will have a lime green cuda with a 12 on it. 

Thanks again


----------



## BadSign

I won't be there, but definately check with Smith. not sure about Brandon, though...:devil:


----------



## PDK RACING

BadSign said:


> I won't be there, but definately check with Smith. not sure about Brandon, though...:devil:


Much better from the indy slot days come see :wave: lol

how is the indy car turnout at slots.. you guys figure out tires..


----------



## PDK RACING

Hay vander rug is running wednesdays, for a while come down and run :wave:


----------



## Kevin Cole

Yes...we will start running on road on Wednesday nights at R/Car.

We will run every other Friday as well...if the attendance is there.


----------



## BadSign

I may try a Wednesday night now that school is out. We're all running the S-Grip option tires on the HPI cars. You drive that car with the throttle more than anything, but it's fun.


----------



## dragrace

Looks like I may have something for the Team Trinity sponsored drivers this wed. I got my package on friday.

Steve Dunn


----------



## Miller Time

dragrace said:


> Looks like I may have something for the Team Trinity sponsored drivers this wed. I got my package on friday.
> 
> Steve Dunn


Why would you need anything for last weeks 3rd place finisher:hat:, did not the fast lap go to you as well...


----------



## Kevin Cole

On Road Racing Wednesday Night at 7pm
*(Still just $10)*


----------



## 1/12 scale

Because he knows the true power of "Epic" and it isn't likely that someone will stay on top of the mountain two weeks in a row!!


----------



## j21moss

dragrace said:


> Looks like I may have something for the Team Trinity sponsored drivers this wed. I got my package on friday.
> 
> Steve Dunn


well then you better let me drive 1st before you run it!!! LOL:freak:

oh and by the way!!! don't forget to put the servo saver screw in!!! LMAO!! Luv Ya!!!


----------



## chuck in indy

*Wednesday Racing yahoo!*

I won't make it this Wednesday but count me in on most Wednesdays for VTA and Cooper's (if enough show) or RCGT but most certainly for VTA!


----------



## jtsbell

*motor*

Miller Time you have a PM


----------



## cwoods34

Just a reminder, if anyone is interested......

I'm willing to part with my XRAY '007 rolling chassis for $150, with a 30G balancing weight and aluminum knuckles. I'll throw in some spare parts, too (swaybars, etc.). It won the RCGT points series, so I'll leave the setup on it.:hat:

Also, I'm in the process of obtaining a WGT car...... you've been warned.......

AND I'm slowly working on a 2011 VTA car. That old TC3 I have laying around needs put to work ......


----------



## dragrace

Miller Time said:


> Why would you need anything for last weeks 3rd place finisher:hat:, did not the fast lap go to you as well...


I got to keep 1/12 Scale working on his car......


Steve


----------



## dragrace

j21moss said:


> well then you better let me drive 1st before you run it!!! LOL:freak:
> 
> oh and by the way!!! don't forget to put the servo saver screw in!!! LMAO!! Luv Ya!!!


Man I was Hoping you would not tell anyone at The Rug about that....hahahaha


Steve


----------



## 1/12 scale

Yeh I worked on my car.....I placed a small mirror on it so I could see you better behind me!!!!


----------



## dragrace

1/12 scale said:


> Yeh I worked on my car.....I placed a small mirror on it so I could see you better behind me!!!!


Ok. That's ok. Due to the crap I got last week about my "White" Body I painted a new "Bright Orange" body that will blind you when I go by.......:tongue:

See everybody tonight....

Steve Dunn


----------



## Kevin Cole

Kevin Cole said:


> On Road Racing Wednesday Night at 7pm
> *(Still just $10)*


Tonight


----------



## 1/12 scale

Nice race Steve congrats on the win!!!


----------



## dragrace

1/12 scale said:


> Nice race Steve congrats on the win!!!


Don't start trying reverse Psychology.....hahahahahah

Steve Dunn


----------



## Kevin Cole

Steve Dunn is a RC legend,I dont care what anyone says...just ask him,he'll tell ya.


----------



## j21moss

Kevin Cole said:


> Steve Dunn is a RC legend,I dont care what anyone says...just ask him,he'll tell ya.


do what???LOL


----------



## UFC

Just got the Hobbywing esc and its pretty cool. its about the size of a sphere. A lil big for the 12th scale but should fit fine with a lil bit of modifications on the WGT. I hope this thing is worth the $85 bucks I purchased it for.


----------



## dragrace

Kevin Cole said:


> Steve Dunn is a RC legend,I dont care what anyone says...just ask him,he'll tell ya.


I need my 12R5 back, and your body is done (All White),,,,,,,,,,,,,hahahhha


Steve


----------



## Kevin Cole

Sounds like someone could use a hug.


----------



## smokefan

When is the next fri race and how has vta turnout been?


----------



## cwoods34

Well, a WGT car is now under my possession...... need to get the LiFe pack for it, throw in my Tekin and paint up a body......


----------



## Kevin Cole

smokefan said:


> When is the next fri race and how has vta turnout been?


Our next Friday on road is June 25th.

We've been getting a hand full of VTA's & RCGT's of late...although the numbers seem to have picked up since we moved to Wednesday.


----------



## smokefan

Kevin unfortunately there is no way I can do a wed till I am on vacation. LOL But Kyle and I would like to try to make it down on a Fri. if possible.


----------



## Kevin Cole

Sounds good Jerry...it will be good to see you & Kyle again.


----------



## PDK RACING

*ROle CAll*

Who is bringin out da super fly homie -G rides tomorrow. Im in for rcgt Almost have madd's vta car done possible next week she will be ready to put the throw down in vta...lol See ya all tomorrow. and to some of ya indy slots guys... come see The Rug on wednesday....I think Kevin has some door prizes for the slot guys...lol It is a great big welcome and glad you could make it smile of his...:wave:


----------



## fselzer

Where has Greg Hallenbeck been lately?


----------



## THE READER

Kevin Cole said:


> Yes...we will start running on road on Wednesday nights at R/Car.
> 
> We will run every other Friday as well...if the attendance is there.


are you still running every other friday night. ? i cant make it on weds church stuff.-- but i may be in for friday night. VTA :wave: 

bob yelle


----------



## Crptracer

Xray 009eu-250 w/Ko-servo and some extras PM if interested....Im lazy still havent got it on ebay...


----------



## PDK RACING

fselzer said:


> Where has Greg Hallenbeck been lately?


Saw him last nite, said he will be out soon. I guess kevin told him he had a bad attitude so he is working on it...lol :wave:


----------



## Kevin Cole

NOT TRUE...Greg is my hero & I love him like the Skipper loved Gilligan.


----------



## chuck in indy

Can't make it tonight but I'll try for next Wednesday. Bummer dude!


----------



## Kevin Cole

On Road Racing Wednesday Night at 7pm
*(Still just $10)*


----------



## chuck in indy

What lipo receiver pack are you all using in your 12th scales? Name and model would be awesome! I don't want to use the Novak step up booster. I forgot to ask David Lee before I left...


----------



## dragrace

I use the Trinity LIFE Pack 220mAH 7.2v i think the part number is TEP2006. You willl have to remove the heatshrink and put a charging connector on it. I also use the Losi 180mAH 7.2v. Both of these I install a switch and plug directly into the receiver. You don't want to go through the BEC on the speedo as it will use power from your main battery

Steve Dunn


----------



## Kevin Cole

Congrats to Mr.Dunn & Mr.Martin on their wins last night.

The results are posted on the website & the results thread here on HobbyTalk.


----------



## THE READER

so when does the vta run? im still looking for a race date that i ask for three days ago


----------



## jonesy112

The next Friday race date is the 25th of this month.


----------



## wlpjr2

THE READER said:


> so when does the vta run? im still looking for a race date that i ask for three days ago


I'm sorry we missed your question Bob, Jonesy is correct the 25th is the next friday. You can see the May schedule on our website, the link is below. Look forward to seeing you!


----------



## PDK RACING

*Race recap*

I am going to give my best brian smith report. RCGT has been the class of who can turn the fastest lap. Steve was the winner. Steve has a fast car that handles as well. Brad and Brandon have been going round and round the last two weeks. One is faster than the other then it switches, I see a good rivalry brewing.... One thing is for sure jason will take out one of us and himself durning the race...lol Once he gets the car hooked up i am sure he will be at the top of the time sheets...Now for 1/12 scale all you have to say is DAVID LEE & STEVE DUNN it is pleasure to watch two racers cut up the rug. It is two machines that never give up but show and drive with the greatest respect for all on and off the track...:wave:

See ya all next wednesday..... now go play....


----------



## Kevin Cole

THE READER said:


> so when does the vta run? im still looking for a race date that i ask for three days ago


Yes...sorry Mr.Yelle,I did not see the post either.

The next Friday is indeed the 25th...and we race every Wednesday now.


----------



## THE READER

thank you all for your response, I will be trying real hard to be there for the friday 25th race.--(VTA) GOD willing-- :wave:


----------



## dragrace

PDK RACING said:


> I am going to give my best brian smith report. RCGT has been the class of who can turn the fastest lap. Steve was the winner. Steve has a fast car that handles as well. Brad and Brandon have been going round and round the last two weeks. One is faster than the other then it switches, I see a good rivalry brewing.... One thing is for sure jason will take out one of us and himself durning the race...lol Once he gets the car hooked up i am sure he will be at the top of the time sheets...Now for 1/12 scale all you have to say is DAVID LEE & STEVE DUNN it is pleasure to watch two racers cut up the rug. It is two machines that never give up but show and drive with the greatest respect for all on and off the track...:wave:
> 
> See ya all next wednesday..... now go play....


Thanks a lot. 

Wed. racing is a lot of fun and everyone is great to be with, except for Kevin always trying to hug me.

Steve Dunn


----------



## smokefan

Kyle and I will try to make it down the 25th for VTA.


----------



## Kevin Cole

Sounds good...looks like we'll have a good group for VTA on the 25th.


----------



## jonesy112

I will have my VTA there as well, and Im sure Derek will also.


----------



## cwoods34

Kevin just informed me that for next season's trophy races, our trophies will actually be replaced with hugs. I expect Mr. Dunn will be attending every one this year.


----------



## Kevin Cole

We do finally have the trophy's for the point series.

Remember...we will be racing this Wednesday night.

See y'all then.


----------



## dragrace

My ride for Wed. Now I will start painting a Body to Kevin and Tony Fox. No I don't think I can paint, I'm just bored....

Steve Dunn


----------



## Domenic Reese

dragrace said:


> My ride for Wed. Now I will start painting a Body to Kevin and Tony Fox. No I don't think I can paint, I'm just bored....
> 
> Steve Dunn


I see you have the new updated CRC body. Looks really good steve.


----------



## dragrace

Domenic Reese said:


> I see you have the new updated CRC body. Looks really good steve.



Thanks

Yep More goodies under the shell that will give me a lot of usefull information. 
If the track was open today I would have been there all day getting data....

Steve


----------



## UFC

PDK RACING said:


> I am going to give my best brian smith report. RCGT has been the class of who can turn the fastest lap. Steve was the winner. Steve has a fast car that handles as well. Brad and Brandon have been going round and round the last two weeks. One is faster than the other then it switches, I see a good rivalry brewing.... One thing is for sure jason will take out one of us and himself durning the race...lol Once he gets the car hooked up i am sure he will be at the top of the time sheets...Now for 1/12 scale all you have to say is DAVID LEE & STEVE DUNN it is pleasure to watch two racers cut up the rug. It is two machines that never give up but show and drive with the greatest respect for all on and off the track...:wave:
> 
> See ya all next wednesday..... now go play....


finally had some time to take the cars apart and take a look at them and boy there were some major issues with both WGT and 12th scale. Hopefully I will be able to race wednesday and see if what I found helps.


----------



## dragrace

UFC said:


> finally had some time to take the cars apart and take a look at them and boy there were some major issues with both WGT and 12th scale. Hopefully I will be able to race wednesday and see if what I found helps.


Cool. Call my cell if you need anything...

Steve Dunn
317-796-2200


----------



## PDK RACING

UFC said:


> finally had some time to take the cars apart and take a look at them and boy there were some major issues with both WGT and 12th scale. Hopefully I will be able to race wednesday and see if what I found helps.


Bring it out wednesday. I have setup and tweek station. We can get it even. I turn around 100 laps{need to not good driver yet} in pratice every wednesday. Get a good setup on it and we can crank out laps all nite... Madd is coming with me for some VTA pratice...O yea PDK is a two car team...


----------



## Kevin Cole

Kevin Cole said:


> On Road Racing Wednesday Night at 7pm
> *(Still just $10)*


_Just a reminder_


----------



## dragrace

We should have our largest field of the year in 1/12...

David Lee
Steve Roebling
Domenic Reese
Jason U$#@ers (Sorry Can't spell your last name)
Dave Bowles
Tony Fox
Me

See everybody around 4:00......

Steve Dunn


----------



## Kevin Cole

Check this out fellas...this could be a good spec class to promote some sorta on road novice class...suggested retail is $149.99
This RTR kit is 8th scale and comes with everything...including a brushless system.


----------



## cwoods34

Those would be a blast, BUT the tires look like they might be too hard of a compound to grip well on carpet. Who knows, though...... I guess with enough sanding and Paragon you can make ANY tire sticky :hat:


----------



## scottman2007

the site says the y have rubber tires with foam inserts.little paragon on those i bet they bite pretty well well


----------



## rockin_bob13

I got em on order. I want one!


----------



## trophygirl

Kevin Cole said:


> NOT TRUE...Greg is my hero & I love him like the Skipper loved Gilligan.


Kevin, this just totally made my night :lol: ... He's been working on building decks... yes, plural, two decks. The second one is almost done and he's been talking about wanting to come out on Wednesday nights.


----------



## Kevin Cole

Awesome news t-girl.


By the way guys...

I have the trophy's for the point series winners at the track.

*I've misplaced Craig "the Icebox" Barrett's address & home number...can someone help me out with that info.(PM me)


----------



## PDK RACING

Madalyn had a blast last night and will be back out. For a race recap all 1/12 scale. Congrats to David Lee for a clean run and win.. I think once I have a little more car control and laps under my belt I'm calling serpent for a 120. :wave:


----------



## PDK RACING

PARTY ON GREG'S DECKS.... I am buying stock in thompson..LOL:wave:
Come out the skipper misses you...


----------



## UFC

hey kev are we racing wednesday and friday next week or just friday?


----------



## Kevin Cole

This Weeks Results
Wednesday June 16 2010
_*12th Scale A Main*_
_1.David Lee (TQ) (8.399) 
2.Tony Fox (8.632)
3.Steve Roebling (8.611)
4.Steve Dunn (Fast Lap/8.372)
5.Dominic Reese (8.817)
6.Jason Ewers(DNS)_

We had a solid group of 12th scales this week...but only a few 10th scales on the track practicing(1VTA/1RCGT/1WGT).

The 12th scale competition was stout with Stevie Dunn showing up flying new colors and his Serpent was crazy fast every session.David Lee preformed in typical Black Diamond Dave fashion...every run was better than the previous and ran flawless in the main(Way to go David).
Dunn had the only car to compete with Mr.Lee,but Stevie had problems in the center diagonal section of the track in a couple runs including the main.
Tony Fox dusted off his gear and came out for some on road action...and looked real good once he cleared the cob webs.Tony & Dominic had some good racing through-out the evening.Steve Roebling had the car to beat just a few weeks back,but has been chasing the gang with what looks like a lack of ponies the past couple weeks...although his great driving did yield a third place finish this week.

More great road racing next week with two nights available...Wednesday & Friday.
It sounds like we'll have a good group of VTA's for the Friday show.
The course will be the same both nights to help the guys log data and get some oh so important testing accomplished.

See you all then:thumbsup:


----------



## dragrace

Great report Kevin. Can't wait until we race on Wed. and Fri. next week....


Steve


----------



## Kevin Cole

dragrace said:


> Great report Kevin. Can't wait until we race on Wed. and Fri. next week....
> 
> 
> Steve


Flattering will get you everywhere...you bald sexy man:freak:


----------



## chuck in indy

Anyone know of a way to convert a pan car to use touring car wheels and tires? BRP used to have a conversion kit (BRP 6746 and BRP 6745) but I can't find em any where. I don't want to debate foam versus rubber I just want an easy way to put touring car wheels and tires on my RC10R5. Seems stupid that someone doesn't have something available. Maybe they do I just don't know about or where to find them...


----------



## chuck in indy

dragrace said:


> I use the Trinity LIFE Pack 220mAH 7.2v i think the part number is TEP2006. You willl have to remove the heatshrink and put a charging connector on it. I also use the Losi 180mAH 7.2v. Both of these I install a switch and plug directly into the receiver. You don't want to go through the BEC on the speedo as it will use power from your main battery
> 
> Steve Dunn


I just put the Novak boost thingy in it and that seems to work. If schedule permits I'll be up Wednesday night to have a little fun!


----------



## smokefan

Well after spending the wkend at Mid-Ohio, I am ready for some onroad racing so Kyle and I will see you guys Fri nite for some VTA


----------



## dragrace

chuck in indy said:


> I just put the Novak boost thingy in it and that seems to work. If schedule permits I'll be up Wednesday night to have a little fun!


The Novak will work great a long as you don't run a Tekin. The Tekin turbo spikes cause the Novak Booster to fail and the car can go dead.

Steve


----------



## THE READER

im planing on being there friday for vta. 25.5

bob yelle


----------



## Kevin Cole

Sounds good Bob...I have a lot of respect for you and consider it a privilege to have you on our rug.

_Remember fellas...on road action available Wednesday & Friday this week.
Only ten bucks each night($5 for a second class or for practice if not racing).

By the way..._

_Happy Fathers Day_


----------



## GHBECK

dragrace said:


> The Novak will work great a long as you don't run a Tekin. The Tekin turbo spikes cause the Novak Booster to fail and the car can go dead.
> 
> Steve


I've not had any issues using the Novak V-booster with Tekin + boost in WGT...Be sure to leave the ESC switch off!!!


----------



## chuck in indy

You'd figure one of the manufactures would make a speedo for single cell lipo use without having to add any of the half dozen crummy solutions... Does one exist?


----------



## GHBECK

chuck in indy said:


> You'd figure one of the manufactures would make a speedo for single cell lipo use without having to add any of the half dozen crummy solutions... Does one exist?


LRP SXX Stockspec...


----------



## Lugnutz

THE READER said:


> im planing on being there friday for vta. 25.5
> 
> bob yelle


Count me in also. VTA and RCGT


----------



## jonesy112

Looks like we are going to have a good field for vta. I will be there with mine


----------



## trerc

THE READER said:


> im planing on being there friday for vta. 25.5
> 
> bob yelle


Mr. Yelle at the big rug, I wish I could make it down, sounds like a good group firming up.


----------



## GHBECK

Next week...


----------



## Kevin Cole

*Carpet On Road Racing 
Tonight at R/CAR*

Racing starts at 7pm...only $10


----------



## smokefan

Kevin remind me to run something by you Fri when Kyle and I get there.


----------



## smokefan

what time does racing start on Fri 7pm ????


----------



## THE READER

and what time do you open . ?


----------



## Kevin Cole

Friday Night On Road Racing at R/CAR
Doors open at 1pm
Racing at 7pm
($10 for the first class...$5 for additional classes)

The R/CAR Cafe will be open with Hotdogs,Cheeseburgers,Nachos,Pizza,BreadStix,Ice Cream,Candy...and much more.


----------



## PDK RACING

Bad times this week. Back to da doctors.. Sucks when they all have different opinions, Too bad opinions cost $$$ and advice is free...lol Madd and I will be out in a few weeks..:wave:


----------



## dragrace

Hey Kevin,

Can't make it tonight. See you on Wed. for the last on-road race until August.

Steve


----------



## PDK RACING

dragrace said:


> Hey Kevin,
> 
> Can't make it tonight. See you on Wed. for the last on-road race until August.
> 
> Steve


BOO HISS no rug in July. They are going to use building all of july...Damn I have to have my Tonsils out in August, wanted to race all July...Yes 35 years old and still have them..Well not for long..lol:wave:


----------



## cwoods34

I had mine hacked out when I was 8. Being on a liquid/soft diet for 7 days was brutal. I practically lived off of mashed potatoes, scrambled eggs, and pudding......


----------



## THE READER

awsome night of vta racing guys!!. and very clean also. i had a great time . thank you Kevin for being there for us racers!!!and running a smooth show.


----------



## smokefan

Just want to thank Kevin and everyone at R/Car for giving us a GREAT place to race. 
Kyle and I had a great time running VTA tonight see you all again when we can.
BTW Bob that 25.5 looked Really good tonight.


----------



## Kevin Cole

It was a pleasure having you in the field this evening Mr.Yelle...and your lovely wife there to watch the racing.

Thanks to all the guys who came out & ran this evening.I'll get some results and details posted after I return home from the track tomorrow.
Now it's off to bed...I have to be back at the track at 11am...and have an hour commute.


----------



## jonesy112

I'm really sorry I missed out on the racing tonight. A 102 degree fever will put someone down in a hurry. I must of caught a bug between the 2 planes, 1 train, 3 airports and 2 train stations that I spent a majority of the last 2 days. 

Hopefully I feel better in the morning so I can head out there.


----------



## Lugnutz

Good clean racing last night, I had a great time. Bob Yelle qualifying 5th in the a-main with the 25.5 and Novak speedo was very impressive. :thumbsup:


----------



## MDB

OUCH!!!

Later,

Mark


----------



## Kevin Cole

I'll get some results/info posted later tonight...we're headed out to have a day of fun for Presley's birthday.


----------



## Kevin Cole

Results Wednesday June 23 2010
_*12th Scale A Main*_
_1.David Lee (9.723) 
2.Steve Dunn (Fast Lap/9.517)
3.Dominic Reese (TQ) (9.707)
4.Steve Roebling (9.841)_

Dominic Reese has made the transition from one of the quickest oval guys in the area to a solid carpet on road ace.Reese won both of the heats and secured top qualifier of the evening.
In the main we had 8 minutes of great 12th scale action...with the top three finishing within 1.7 seconds of each other.
The wiley vet...David Lee was stout at the end of the run and captured the win.Steve Dunn once again had the fastest car in the building,yet found it tough to unseat Mr.Lee from the top position.
Dominic was very fast on the west end of the raceway,but Lee & Dunn were a little better at the other end.
Steve Roebling continued to struggle with an ill handling car...Mr.Roebling is as good as anyone in the area and will bounce back with no problem.


----------



## Kevin Cole

Results Sunday June 25 2010
_*VTA A Main*_
_1.Greg Cobb (TQ)(Fast Lap/10.816)
2.Steve Martin
3.Brian Smith 
4.Bob Cordell
5.Bob Yelle
6.Jerry Barton
7.Kyle Barton
8.Larry Gross_

_*RCGT A Main*_
_1.Steve Martin (TQ)
2.Bob Cordell
3.Justin Gross (Fast Lap/10.385)
4.Larry Gross
5.Cody Mace
6.Greg Cobb_


_*VTA B Main*_
_1.Jerry Barton (Fast Lap/11.770)
2.Kyle Baton
3.Mark Borem
4.AJ Heck
5.Derek Belcher_

Friday night saw great VTA & RCGT action back at Marion County Fairgrounds on R/CAR's big rug.
The Barton boys raced their way out of the B main,but not without Rushville's Mark Borem & AJ Heck making them work hard to earn it.
The VTA A Main was dominated by Indy's own Greg Cobb.Mr.Cobb was fresh off a sweep of VTA & RCGT at Ft Wayne's downtown ribfest event last weekend.
Steve Marin and Brian Smith had a great battle for the second position...trading paint & postions several times through-out the race.Martin beat Smith to the line by 0.102 ending one of the best VTA battles of the season.
Bob Yelle looked great running the 2010 VTA rules set up...qualifying 5th and finishing 5th.It was great to have Mr.Yelle out on the big rug.

Steve Martin continued his winning ways in RCGT at R/CAR.The heats were run fairly clean,but the main had a lot of rough racing.Mr.Cobb thought better of running the entire race and pulled his car early.Bob Cordell seemed to have something for Martin early on,but Steve-O ran a flawless race up front for the win.Ft.Wayne's Justin Gross had the fast car on the track in the main event...but it didn't handle well enough to compliment its fierce speed.


----------



## THE READER

great racing by every one!!! ---and congrats to Steve for his win rcgt,-- and congrats to Greg Cobb for his win on the vta . oh and mom said great job Greg


----------



## PDK RACING

*I found this its funny*

Bud Light Presents R/C Men of Genius

…R/C Men of Genius…

Today we salute you Mr. E-Main Setup Tip Giver Outer

…Mr. E-Main Setup Tip Giver Outer…

Why ask a World’s Finalist when we can get valuable setup information from a guy that barely cracks the Top 50 in Yakima.

…In a field of fifty-seven…

Sure, you may know absolutely nothing, but we know even less.

…Big, big, big old dummy…

Your motto: spend big, finish low. Get other people to spend big and finish low.

…Keep hope alive...

So, crack open a nice, cold Bud Light, O’ Titan of the Tip. Although you’re always wrong, you’ll always be our Mr. Right.

…Mr. E-Main Setup Tip Giver Outer… :wave:


----------



## Kevin Cole

*On Road Racing at R/CAR Wednesday Evening*

Doors open at 1pm
Racing at 7pm


----------



## PDK RACING

I think three of us in rcgt will be in tonight. If steve gets his "work done". Madd is going with me for VTA pratice.. :wave:


----------



## GHBECK

WGT tonight...


Skills is going to pilot the RCGT also.


----------



## chuck in indy

Anyone have a Team Associated RC10L3 Touring Car chassis they would like to sell? Part number is ASC8474 or ASC8480. I'm looking for the touring car version, not the oval...


----------



## Kevin Cole

_Attention Racers_

We will be rolling up the carpet tomorrow(Thursday 7/8) at 7pm.

Anyone available to come out & help it would be appreciated.It will take several of us to complete this task...and as you all know,I only have one good arm right now.

We have everything else done,so it should be a quick job...maybe a half hour or so.

Thank you in advance for your help...the carpet will be put back in place August 1st.

Pennington's Hobby Shop will continue to serve R/CAR racers & the entire RC community trackside the Big Paved Oval in his mobile Hobby Shop trailer. 

We have a very exciting upcoming carpet season...with national level/sanctioned races for oval & on road.I cannot comment on the schedules just yet,but it will be a huge year on R/CAR's Big Rug.


----------



## smokefan

Man is it Aug yet I am suffering from Big Rug withdrawl.


----------



## THE READER

Kevin Cole , You Have Pm


----------



## JonnySocko

Why is the rug being rolled up for a month?


----------



## smokefan

JonnySocko said:


> Why is the rug being rolled up for a month?


 For the fair


----------



## JonnySocko

smokefan said:


> For the fair


Gotcha, thanks. Be sure to keep the wrinkles out when rolling it up. Once a wrinkle gets in Ozite it never comes out! Take it from a former track owner/operator. :thumbsup:


----------



## drhodes1989

Guys I have an HPI Formula Ten roller for sale box stock only ran 4 times over on the "big rug" with 2 Orion 2400 lipos for $110. Pics available upon request and I only live a hour from Indy so a meet up can also be arranged to save on shipping. Email me at [email protected] if interested. Trying to raise funds to put a wgt together so this has to go.
Thank,
Don


----------



## cwoods34

Hmmm, do I want to run RCGT or VTA this coming season......

I think I'll try the new Hot Bodies TCX for stock rubber......

I've been having strange cravings for biscuits 'n' gravy covered in hot sauce......


----------



## Lugnutz

cwoods34 said:


> Hmmm, do I want to run RCGT or VTA this coming season......
> 
> I think I'll try the new Hot Bodies TCX for stock rubber......
> 
> I've been having strange cravings for biscuits 'n' gravy covered in hot sauce......


I think you need to do both RCGT and VTA. Dont know if there will be enough 17.5 rubber cars.


----------



## Lugnutz

What rules are we going to be running for RCGT?


----------



## cwoods34

I vote to keep them as they are, with limited timing advance (Tekin 200 or less, no Black Diamonds).

I'll always have the rubber car just in case, and for some traveling. I suppose I can get the TC3 running so I CAN run VTA and RCGT......


----------



## smokefan

I am almost ready for Sept 1 got Kyle and my 25.5's just need a couple little dudes to drive them.


----------



## Kevin Cole

Lugnutz said:


> What rules are we going to be running for RCGT?


Our RCGT class was as good of road racing as I was privileged enough to watch this past season.

As you guys know...I'm all about the racers & what they want.I'd like to get as much racer/driver input as we can(from the guys who run this class) and lean toward what y'all want.

I can say this...I have secured a major on road race that will happen early in the carpet season.It will involve all of our club classes,some classes from this touring series,and we'll add the 12th scale boys into the mix too.

*Cody Woods...I have a couple trophies for you that you earned with your stellar driving skills.


----------



## Lugnutz

cwoods34 said:


> I vote to keep them as they are, with limited timing advance (Tekin 200 or less, no Black Diamonds).
> 
> I'll always have the rubber car just in case, and for some traveling. I suppose I can get the TC3 running so I CAN run VTA and RCGT......


There is a thread on rctec for the USGT. Its the group that heads up the VTA. They want to use 21.5 motors and open speedo. The tire rule is a little open. I think the motor and speedo is ok but I like a spec tire and wheel. Just my opinion. Anyone else.


----------



## PDK RACING

Lugnutz said:


> There is a thread on rctec for the USGT. Its the group that heads up the VTA. They want to use 21.5 motors and open speedo. The tire rule is a little open. I think the motor and speedo is ok but I like a spec tire and wheel. Just my opinion. Anyone else.


Who is USGT? I hope no 21.5 for rcgt...usgt different class? Break it down for me...lol


----------



## Lugnutz

http://www.rctech.net/forum/electric-road/411122-usgt.html Here is the link for USGT. There is also some new rules coming for RCGT.


----------



## Lugnutz

http://www.rctech.net/forum/electric-road/410837-hpi-rcgt.html HPI RCGT link


----------



## smokefan

Don't know if you guys care or not but I seen that Summit is running the "new" RCGT rules with the 17.5 and using the roar approved sportsman speedo list, with the exception of allowing the speedpassion cirtix 17.5 combo.


----------



## dragrace

Kevin,

Are you going to need help laying the carpet back down. If so call my cell. Here is my new number 317-796-1775

Steve Dunn


----------



## PDK RACING

The only spx is super rev. I have stock spec. Why would rs and rs pro be on list but not the other two spx speedos. I do not have lipos under 35c either. When will The Rug have rcgt rules set in stone. If rcgt racers are going to vote on it tell me when and where...:wave:


----------



## Kevin Cole

I would like to start getting racing opinions(votes) about RCGT here on the thread.


*Thanks Mr.Dunn...I'll be in touch.


----------



## jtsbell

*rcgt*

Kevin I think messing with the rules is one of the dumbest things ever. Just leave them alone.


----------



## cwoods34

Here are my specific votes:

SPEC TIRE - HPI X-Pattern (belted, non-belted, non-belted pro)

SPEC WHEEL - Any 26 mm that fits the X-Pattern

BODY - Any GT/Lemans/production based vehicle (no TC shells like the R9)

MOTOR - Any 17.5

ESC - Tekin 200 or less, no Black Diamonds

This is essentially how it is setup right now.

I am willing to run whatever the majority votes. As I said before, I think it runs perfect as is, but the allowance of timing advance in the class COULD discourage some new-comers when they see how much power we can put down on the track :hat:

The idea of using fixed-timing ESCs with the 17.5's is a great idea. We can simply make a "banned list" and say anything else is fair game.

I would be leery of the USGT for the fact of allowing an open ESC. When I went from 200 software on my rubber car to 203 software, I literally gained .8 to 1 seconds per lap without making one setup change. Aside from a perfectly geared Black Diamond I don't think anything else could keep up (given fairly equal chassis setup and driver skill).

--------

So, we have 4 options so far.

1. Leave it as is......
2. 17.5 with fixed-timing ESC (similar to VTA)......
3. "USGT" with 21.5's and open ESC......
4. "New" RCGT with ROAR-approved Sportsman ESC (as considered by Summit)

What's everyone's thoughts? Just keep in mind that we want the class to encourage growth but still be fast/fun enough for the "veterans" to enjoy.

--------

Kevin, I'll be up there as soon as the RUG is rolled back out to pick them up......


----------



## Lugnutz

I like the USGT rules myself. I dont want to buy another speedo for the new RCGT rules. I think most people that run this class already have a 21.5 motor and a speedo that will work. We could add 17.5 motors with limited speedos. I would be willing to try a 21.5 and 203 software at Hobby Town this Sunday if its ok with Rockin Bob.


----------



## Kevin Cole

We need some more opinions...from the other guys who race this class weekly.

(Smith,Martin,Cordell,Crittenden,Hallenbeck)

So far we've heard from Cobb,Woods,Scobell,and the Armes/Bell team.

It would be nice to have the same rules at both local tracks...if we plan to have a local point series.

Keep the dialog rolling guys,both on here and at the track.

Let me know as it progresses.


----------



## PDK RACING

*Rcgt*

My vote is keep current motors 17.5. Motors are cheep enough anymore to keep open. Speedos should be limited. I run spx and will run profile 1-4 that are for mod motors, no timing or phase shifting in these profiles. Tekin guys should run roar approved software 208. Tires should be left alone, unless cheaper sets can be had that pass approval of THE RUG. Body rule is cool with me, any body is cool with me as long as I can run it also. I am not going to ball bust on the speedo limits if not passed, because I can vote with my $$$, by either switching classes or getting new speedo. Dont forget The Rug has the room for some speed.:wave:

I talked to Steve last night His vote is to keep rules the same.


----------



## smokefan

Don't know if anyone is interested but I have a M8 with a rx and 3 sets of crystals for sale and a JR XS3 with 2 rx for sale


----------



## rcdano

Hey guys, sorry for interupting anything but I have a ? that maybe some of you carpet oval guys can ansewer. I'm dabbeling with 1/10 pan cars a little bit again and I like to run the NASCAR bodies. I have a Dodge COT body and I was wanting to do Kurt Busches' "Blue Duce". I have been all over the net and can not find a decal set for this particular sceme. I was wanting the set that does all the detailing of a NASCAR body also. I did a couple of Chargers a few years ago before the COT came out and these sets were amazing! They had the air inlets, wedge adjusment ports (e.g. the little red circles that simulated them) window straps and holdowns, just all the little things that really bring the detail out. I looked at Autographics and Slixx but they didn't seem to have anything. They seemed to have a lot of older sponser sets (like when Rusty Wallace ran the #2) but I don't want that. Any help would be greatly appriciated!


----------



## Kevin Cole

You might have to have those custom made by a vinyl or paint guy.

I'll mention it to a couple guys I know who do that sorta thing.


----------



## charlie2755

keep rcgt rules the same! VTA is changing this year. We don't want to much change all at once.


----------



## rockin_bob13

Charlie, do you want Parking lot rules or Rug rules?


----------



## charlie2755

I don't care really. I don't want to change motors. I think the VTA change is good for RCGT because it will make the speed difference between classes more noticable.


----------



## Kevin Cole

I have to agree with Charlie...& the rules we ran last season provided good racing.

It would be a good idea for all the local tracks to all get on board the same ship...whatever it is


----------



## smokefan

Well we went ahead and made the plunge and put our 25.5's in early. I wanted to get an idea how well there going to work for us and get a chance to get them dialed in for this fall. We need all the head start we can get LOL


----------



## Kevin Cole

I do like the thought of an open speed control rule in RCGT...with the 17.5 motor & the same tires as last season.

It seems a lot of the oval racing is leaning that direction and it certainly makes it easier to tech...and it takes the thought of a guys using different(illegal) settings out of the process.


----------



## Lugnutz

Kevin Cole said:


> I do like the thought of an open speed control rule in RCGT...with the 17.5 motor & the same tires as last season.
> 
> It seems a lot of the oval racing is leaning that direction and it certainly makes it easier to tech...and it takes the thought of a guys using different(illegal) settings out of the process.


Kevin, If we were to use the open speedo rule I think we should use 21.5 motors. I dont think we should keep the same rules because the RCGT offical rules are changing and USGT that is run by the USVTA group are developing there rules and they do seem to get it right. I think we should go with one or the other.


----------



## PDK RACING

*17.5 or 13.5 rubber or foam*

Anyone going to run 17.5 or 13.5 rubber or foam this fall winter. :wave:


----------



## dragrace

I don't run either VTA or RCGT but don't do what other tracks have done, which is make their own rules. This makes it hard for people out of town or other track members to run at "The Rug". Following the national rules always keeps everyone on the same page, and if you go to a National Race you wont be 5 laps off the pace because you never run with those rules.

We may have to switch 1/12 to 13.5 because of the new ROAR Stock Speedo rule. With no timeing it will be very slow.

Ok. you can start tearing this statement apart....

Steve Dunn


----------



## IndyRC_Racer

I thought that the restricted 17.5 rules (Tekin v200) worked well last year. That set of rules did allow some turbo for the straights, but I never saw any cars that were out of control. The limit on the "RCGT" class last season came down more to setup than speed. I was even able to be reasonably competitive running an old no lipo cutoff GTB and a Ballistic 17.5 motor. I only lacked top end on the straight, but was competitive everywhere else on the track.


----------



## Domenic Reese

:thumbsup:Cant wait for 13.5 1/12th scale should be fun!


----------



## PDK RACING

dragrace said:


> I don't run either VTA or RCGT but don't do what other tracks have done, which is make their own rules. This makes it hard for people out of town or other track members to run at "The Rug". Following the national rules always keeps everyone on the same page, and if you go to a National Race you wont be 5 laps off the pace because you never run with those rules.
> 
> We may have to switch 1/12 to 13.5 because of the new ROAR Stock Speedo rule. With no timeing it will be very slow.
> 
> Ok. you can start tearing this statement apart....
> 
> Steve Dunn[/QUOTE
> In the great words of john mac "What u got to be kidding me". LOL..It does make it hard for track owners to have to take all into account on rule changes.


----------



## Lugnutz

dragrace said:


> I don't run either VTA or RCGT but don't do what other tracks have done, which is make their own rules. This makes it hard for people out of town or other track members to run at "The Rug". Following the national rules always keeps everyone on the same page, and if you go to a National Race you wont be 5 laps off the pace because you never run with those rules.
> 
> 
> Ok. you can start tearing this statement apart....
> 
> Steve Dunn


Agree,100%...........well maybe 99.9% because Steve is a 1/12 scale guy. Dont want his head to swell. :lol:


----------



## cwoods34

If we were to follow the "official" RCGT rules we would all be running HPI/HB chassis...... 

If there was an open ESC rule in RCGT, what would the point of stock rubber be? 

As Brian stated, having restrictions allows the older technology to still be competitive and helps keep the "tighter" racing that everyone craves in these kinds of classes. 

With regards to tech...... I'd say everyone is fairly vigilante about keeping each other in check. It's pretty obvious if someone throws a car on the track with 203, and to put it simply the racers won't stand for it .

PERSONALLY it doesn't matter to me either way because I have the stuff for it, but I'm voting for the current rules for the sake of the class and the racers. Just my thoughts......


----------



## rockin_bob13

*Rcgt*

O.K. I'll be the devil's advocate. Since the Rib Fest Race, we've been running 203 at the "Lot". I have 5/6 guys running it and like it. Most of the guys that run at the "Rug".

The motor runs cooler. We save money on motors. Yeah, some overcook the corners, hit walls, break parts. Anyway, those parts are cheaper.
Rule changes that cause people to buy stuff loses participants.

We purchased the speedos knowing they were the all 'round best and want to use them to thier full potential. (no tech nightmare). 

Certainly, 21.5 RCGT rules are cool. Those rules would make more sense to allow for a 17.5 rubber or 13.5 foam class to get more response. With RCGT as 17.5 open speedo there is little difference between it and 17.5 rubber.

No matter how hard we try, there are a finite number of racers to support the club.

I don't care about National Events at the "Club" level. When those events come, I'll make a car fit the rules if I desire to participate against "Sponsored" drivers.

What I think is important is to not lose racers that have just purchased product to participate in the classes that exist.

(I know that you just put your money and time up to get your car together and still can't drive, but you have to spend more money and change stuff 'cause they're changing the rules).


----------



## Kevin Cole

The class name of RCGT did come from the HPI series and I think they had a good thought process.We are not required to call it RCGT or keep the class from moving forward at the local/regional level.

This message was input from a gentleman that runs a regional series that we will be hosting a race for on Nov.6.

"What we will have is a World Stock Class or something to that effect name wise....it will be any 4wd sedan and you can use 21.5 open ESC or the ROAR sportsman 17.5 esc list...along with any body and any tire(I prefer the HPI X-Pattern as a rule). So some one who has a RCGT or USGT car can race this class no problem...same thing for someone who wants to race the ROAR sportsman class or restricted ESC 17.5 class. I have ran both 21.5 open and 17.5 limited and the lap times are the same. The 21.5 car is a little faster on the straight but the 17.5 is faster on the infield while they both yield comparable lap times so they can be raced together."

Any thoughts on this?

I think it is a good choice to give guys more options...and the right car to travel this series and others with.

I do prefer sticking with the HPI X-Pattern Tires regardless.


----------



## drhodes1989

cwoods34 you have pm


----------



## TrickyOne

*2010/2011 Hurricane All-Star Carpet Series*

Thanks Kevin for being a part of this years series....If you guys have any questions feel free to drop me a PM or post in the series thread....cant wait to get down to the Big Rug.

http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?t=298252


*October 2nd*- The Track @ Harbor Hobbies in Winthrop Harbor, IL
http://www.harbor-hobby.net/

*November 6th*- R/CAR Indy Motor Speedway - Indianapolis, IN
http://rcarassociation.homestead.com/index.html

*December 4th*- Summit RC - Ft. Wayne, IN
http://www.summitrcraceway.com/

*January 22nd*- Hobby Town USA of Oshkosh, WI
http://www.hobbytownoshkosh.com/

*February 26th*-The Track @ Harbor Hobbies in Winthrop Harbor, IL
http://www.harbor-hobby.net/


----------



## smokefan

My .02 on the GT class not that I currently race the class, BUT I have thought about putting a car together for Kyle to run it. I like what Kevin suggested that you can run a 17.5 limited speedo or a 21.5 open speedo together.


----------



## cwoods34

As long as the lap times are virtually identical I'll vote for that. More options without ruining a class is ALWAYS a good thing. 

If this formula is to become recognized and accepted throughout the region, it would also be wise to adopt it. However, as Rockin' Bob stated, club rules don't have to necessarily be the "standard" national rules, and I also can adhere to club rules and change my vehicles as necessary if I choose to participate in sanctioned events or travel. 

My main concerns were separating the speeds of the 3 classes, and not forcing current racers to empty the wallet to stay in a class.


----------



## cwoods34

Also, PM replied Mr. Rhodes :hat:


----------



## Lugnutz

Kevin Cole said:


> The class name of RCGT did come from the HPI series and I think they had a good thought process.We are not required to call it RCGT or keep the class from moving forward at the local/regional level.
> 
> This message was input from a gentleman that runs a regional series that we will be hosting a race for on Nov.6.
> 
> "What we will have is a World Stock Class or something to that effect name wise....it will be any 4wd sedan and you can use 21.5 open ESC or the ROAR sportsman 17.5 esc list...along with any body and any tire(I prefer the HPI X-Pattern as a rule). So some one who has a RCGT or USGT car can race this class no problem...same thing for someone who wants to race the ROAR sportsman class or restricted ESC 17.5 class. I have ran both 21.5 open and 17.5 limited and the lap times are the same. The 21.5 car is a little faster on the straight but the 17.5 is faster on the infield while they both yield comparable lap times so they can be raced together."
> 
> Any thoughts on this?
> 
> I think it is a good choice to give guys more options...and the right car to travel this series and others with.
> 
> I do prefer sticking with the HPI X-Pattern Tires regardless.


I like this. Sticking with the HPI X-Pattern tires I like even better.


----------



## PDK RACING

Anyone care if I stay the same and run 17.5 with spx comp spec. I do not have 21.5 and my speedo is not on roar sportsman list. I love the open body and tire rule. Gives you a chance to run cheaper tire hpi x is almost 50 a set.


----------



## GHBECK

Domenic Reese said:


> :thumbsup:Cant wait for 13.5 1/12th scale should be fun!


What will the 13.5 1/12th rules be, regarding speedos, boost, timing & such?


----------



## dragrace

GHBECK said:


> What will the 13.5 1/12th rules be, regarding speedos, boost, timing & such?


Roar rules are open on 13.5 1/12, any speedo...I think we should move to that in 1/12. The more I talk to people the more I hear 13.5 is the stock class at most tracks with any speedo. 

Steve Dunn


----------



## Kevin Cole

Sounds good...but there is a 12th scale 17.5 open speed control class that will run at the Hurricane All Star series races.

Maybe guys can switch to 17.5 for that series and run 13.5 as our weekly club class.


----------



## TrickyOne

Kevin Cole said:


> Sounds good...but there is a 12th scale 17.5 open speed control class that will run at the Hurricane All Star series races.
> 
> Maybe guys can switch to 17.5 for that series and run 13.5 as our weekly club class.


Kevin....we went with 17.5 for the series because ROAR killed all 13.5 on-road classes. They only have 17.5 and Open classes now thats why we went the 17.5 route. Also for the series race at your track you can run a class that you guys normally run thats not part of the series....its call the "House Class".


----------



## GHBECK

Kevin Cole said:


> Sounds good...but there is a 12th scale 17.5 open speed control class that will run at the Hurricane All Star series races.
> 
> Maybe guys can switch to 17.5 for that series and run 13.5 as our weekly club class.


Ok...


----------



## PDK RACING

Kevin u have pm


----------



## davidl

dragrace said:


> I don't run either VTA or RCGT but don't do what other tracks have done, which is make their own rules. This makes it hard for people out of town or other track members to run at "The Rug". Following the national rules always keeps everyone on the same page, and if you go to a National Race you wont be 5 laps off the pace because you never run with those rules.
> 
> We may have to switch 1/12 to 13.5 because of the new ROAR Stock Speedo rule. With no timeing it will be very slow.
> 
> Ok. you can start tearing this statement apart....
> 
> Steve Dunn


 
Hey Steve, let's think about what is good for The Rug and then decide about this stuff to change rules for 1/12. Going slow is not a good reason to change to 13.5 motors. We need to think about building this class and then add some faster stuff when we have enough drivers to support it. I have run a lot of 1/12 17.5 without boost and you can make it run pretty darn well.

We have already gone through this stuff about making things faster for a select few and The Rug paid the price when virturally all the inexperienced drivers didn't come back. They didn't want to pay the price for the new equipment in an attempt to keep up. This now correlates into now purchasing new motors because most of us don't have the 13.5 motor.

So now let's look back at where we came from. We ran 17.5 motors with unlimited speedos. That combination is now faster than we ever ran with 19 turn brushed motors. So the question now is how fast do you want to go? If you want to run full modified speeds, which 1/12 is very close to now, why change what we currently have. We spent all the money on the new speedos already. Let's hear from someone that lends some wisdom from a knowledgeable point of view.

Rockin Bob sez: "Rule changes that cause people to buy stuff loses participants.

We purchased the speedos knowing they were the all 'round best and want to use them to thier full potential. (no tech nightmare)."

So let's look at the wellfare of The Rug when they gratiously give 1/12 a place to race. We were consistently building the class with a core group of 5 guys. That is more than we had at "Slots." So 3 of those guys need to go buy a 13.5 if we move to that. More guys would be interested in joining us if we stayed with 17.5 because they already have them. The speed control is not an issue, unless.....

You don't want me to run a Black Diamond. Sorry. Now I should put it away after speeding the cash?

Bottom line here is that 1/12 can not afford to be changing every other month. We have momentum that we will give up if we make changes. And, since you are the only one that "might" go to a national race, let's look at that. The national rules are offered by The Rug as long as we still have a place for the ones that want to stay with our current rules have a place to race the stuff they currently own. I say that is cool and each driver can run one or both. Just don't divide the core group we currently have because it will kill 1/12. Been there and done that.

I hope to see you at The Rug on Aug 4.


----------



## Kevin Cole

I think the 17.5 open 12th scale class is good to have available for the guys.

A lot of fellas have a second car, and I'm sure we can get some 13.5 action in when we have guys in town to run it with our few.

With the Hurricane All Star Series running 17.5 open 12th scale I think we need to start the season with that being the main 12th scale offering.
It will allow a lot of guys that are just getting started a place to grow and learn with some veteran racers.

I could see Mr.Dunn.Domenic, and Greg showing some interest in 13.5 as a secondary class to have some fun with & possibly run if out of towners show up with the same ammo.


----------



## dragrace

Ok. Let me think before I open my mouth and say something I shouldn't.......
.......................................................................................................

OK. 13.5 was just a suggestion not a new rule. David I think you will find that given the choice most will run 13.5 if others want too. 1/12 is not a beginner class so I don't think we should always make the rules for a beginner, however I would love to see more drivers running 1/12.

Ok scratch everything I just said.

I will travel each week and race somewhere that has the class that I would like to race.

Steve Dunn


----------



## smokefan

Cobb you have a PM


----------



## Lugnutz

Smoke, PM


----------



## Kevin Cole

dragrace said:


> Ok...
> 
> I will travel each week and race somewhere that has the class that I would like to race.
> 
> Steve Dunn


My feelings are that we align with the rest of the country so guys can travel & race...and run the same gear at their home track.

Dunn-Don't give up on your home track so quick...this is all dialog to support making the right decision.

Give me a call...we'll talk.


----------



## PDK RACING

*track open*

When is "THE RUG" going to reopen, Tired of looking at my work bench wishing...lol kevin you have pm:wave:


----------



## PDK RACING

*David Steve Greg*

How long or how many races can you get out of a set of foams for 1/12 scale. I remember in 1/8 I had three good sets plus pratice set for every race.
Do you see as much wear as 1/10 tc foam? Do to rule change in rcgt my car will not get past the scrutineers. If I have to get new motor or speedo, im jumping ship will spend money on new car not new rules.. Steve i think it is time to get new serpent and you should sell me your current one.lol:wave: I have 17.5 and 13.5 motors so can roll anyway you want.


----------



## chuck in indy

I have a CRC 12th scale carpet knife for sale if anyone is interested. No electronics with (1) painted body and (2) unpainted bodies. $100.00. PM me if interested...


----------



## PDK RACING

chuck in indy u have pm:wave:


----------



## dragrace

PDK RACING said:


> How long or how many races can you get out of a set of foams for 1/12 scale. I remember in 1/8 I had three good sets plus pratice set for every race.
> Do you see as much wear as 1/10 tc foam? Do to rule change in rcgt my car will not get past the scrutineers. If I have to get new motor or speedo, im jumping ship will spend money on new car not new rules.. Steve i think it is time to get new serpent and you should sell me your current one.lol:wave: I have 17.5 and 13.5 motors so can roll anyway you want.


I can sell you a R5.1 for $50. or I can let you run it for as long as you want. I have plenty of extra parts for you also so you don't have to worry about anything but driving....

I cut my tires real small so I only get about 2-3 heats. I usually put a new set on for the main. If you cut them at 175 rears and 170 front I think you can get about 2 weeks of racing. That is about what Steve R and I got when we were running them that size.

Come and see me and I will give you your first set of tires for free....You can thank T/M for them....They are great tires and I don't see me switching to anything else for a long time......

Steve


----------



## PDK RACING

dragrace said:


> I can sell you a R5.1 for $50. or I can let you run it for as long as you want. I have plenty of extra parts for you also so you don't have to worry about anything but driving....
> 
> I cut my tires real small so I only get about 2-3 heats. I usually put a new set on for the main. If you cut them at 175 rears and 170 front I think you can get about 2 weeks of racing. That is about what Steve R and I got when we were running them that size.
> 
> Come and see me and I will give you your first set of tires for free....You can thank T/M for them....They are great tires and I don't see me switching to anything else for a long time......
> 
> Steve


Sold. I will send you a pm after work. Around 4


----------



## Kevin Cole

Hopefully it is at the track...with Stevie pitting next to me...real soon.


----------



## dragrace

PDK RACING said:


> Sold. I will send you a pm after work. Around 4


You can call my cell. I gave Kevin one and I have another at home. I will build it this weekend and get it ready.

steve Dunn
317-796-1775


----------



## cwoods34

The only money that would have to be spent for a rule change *MIGHT* be to get a $50 "sportsman" ESC. Or, you could swap the 17.5 for a 21.5 and not spend any money. 

I just want everyone to keep in mind that it's only a discussion, no official ruling has been made yet :hat:


----------



## davidl

dragrace said:


> Ok. Let me think before I open my mouth and say something I shouldn't.......
> .......................................................................................................
> 
> OK. 13.5 was just a suggestion not a new rule. David I think you will find that given the choice most will run 13.5 if others want too. 1/12 is not a beginner class so I don't think we should always make the rules for a beginner, however I would love to see more drivers running 1/12.
> 
> Ok scratch everything I just said.
> 
> I will travel each week and race somewhere that has the class that I would like to race.
> 
> Steve Dunn


 
Steve, we need more racers to be able to have 13.5. That has always been the case. I am sure Kevin will welcome you to run 13.5 or full modified on any onroad practice day so you can prepare for BIG races you wish to attend. Additionally, we can run the 13.5 on Wed if we get enough to support 17.5 first then the 13.5. I have two cars so that could work out. But, I am not into using peer pressure to adjust the rules to what I want. Hope all your racing goes well.:wave:


----------



## PDK RACING

cwoods34 said:


> The only money that would have to be spent for a rule change *MIGHT* be to get a $50 "sportsman" ESC. Or, you could swap the 17.5 for a 21.5 and not spend any money.
> 
> I just want everyone to keep in mind that it's only a discussion, no official ruling has been made yet :hat:


i could get the 50 sportsman speedo and be da slowest on the track or swap 17.5 for 21.5. I have two new 17.5s not about to give up for used or remans. Plus just wait till next year im sure new set of rules will come out for ya.I got burned when I put vta togeather now switched to rcgt new stuff now i have to get more new stuff and it has not even been a damn year. I am tired of the class warfare hpi rules here usvta peoples rules here and a little bit of roar over here for the same class. :wave:


----------



## GHBECK

Fellas, here's my 2...It makes some logical sense to run what other tracks are running, so we are more inviting to traveling racers and we have some experience to take to other tracks; but whatever consensus we come to is fine with me personally. We really should attempt to keep the 1/12th class together, as there are barely enough of us showing up to run a heat as it is. I would however prefer not to mixed classes, e.g. 17.5 with 13.5 1/12th -or- WGT with RCGT, etc. 

Lets focus our efforts on a good turnout (I'm trying), good competition & most importantly a great time...

Best,
G


----------



## Kevin Cole

Well said G:thumbsup:


----------



## charlie2755

We are grown men, playing with toy cars. The drama should be on track with good racing, not on deciding what to run and when. I love this hobby, but when the FUN dissappears it's just work. Who the hell wants to work on their day off?! Let's run what the masses run to be user friendly to everyone. If you gotta buy new stuff, well that's just part of it. You can get some really sweet deals on ebay. All this discussion (arguing) about new rules really turns me off to RC. Our tracks should just say: "these are the rules, take them or leave them". We are never going to please everyone.


----------



## cwoods34

I have a couple of SPX's I'm looking to get rid of, in case anyone is interested......


----------



## RustyS

I haven't been around for awhile but plan on coming back in a couple of months. I plan on running 1/12 when i return and would like to comment on the class. 1/12 is not a beginners class. In order for someone to do well in the class they must have expierence and be willing to buy the top of the line. We have a few drivers that can race on the professional level and do well. I do think we need to have both 17.5 and 13.5 classes. I think we need to make the move to 13.5 so the faster drivers move up and leave the 17.5 class as the 1/12 novice class. No one wants to get into a class where they feel like they don't have a chance to win or even finish in the top 5. To get into a class where you have David L, Steve D, Steve R, Ken M, Greg H, you have to be on top of everything. I think with the 13.5 class, some of these guys will move up and reduce the level of competition in 17.5. I think this will help peak more interest for the 17.5 class. We all know if we feel like we don't finish good, we change classes hoping we can finish better.


----------



## Kevin Cole

Wow-I miss Rusty...very well put my brother.

And that is what will happen.

If a upper level guy wants to run both classes, that's fine too.If he wants to run 17.5 for the Hurricane All Star Series...that would be great.I want to see the Indy guys let the Midwest know what we've got here(in all classes).

I just want to see options available to make the class grow, just like the others.


----------



## dragrace

I agree with Rusty. Guys stay in the slower/beginner classes way too long. I think that's what kills the class, not speed controls, peer pressure or anything else. 1/12 hasent grown in Indy in over 5yrs. I think it may be time to try something else to get more participation. This may not work either but the same guys winning stock each week is no fun for anyone....

Steve Dunn


----------



## dragrace

PDK RACING said:


> Sold. I will send you a pm after work. Around 4


The car is 99% ready. i have to get 1 part tonight. I will have it tomorrow.

I put a good setup on it so you can beat Kevin........hahahahha

Steve


----------



## Domenic Reese

When are we back on the track?


----------



## smokefan

Domenic Reese said:


> When are we back on the track?


I think they said something about rolling the carpet back out the first wknd in Aug. But I could be wrong


----------



## Kevin Cole

It really depends on how quick the 4H people clear out the building.We do a few few repairs to make & some other minor deals we want to address as we put the carpet back down.

I'll keep you all up to date as soon as I get more information.


----------



## PDK RACING

dragrace said:


> The car is 99% ready. i have to get 1 part tonight. I will have it tomorrow.
> 
> I put a good setup on it so you can beat Kevin........hahahahha
> 
> Steve


No problem. Need to look at speedo thinking about Mamba Max pro 
1 cell. I had mamba max with 7700 kv and liked it a lot.
Brandon


----------



## smokefan

Kevin Cole said:


> I'll keep you all up to date as soon as I get more information.


You the man Kevin:thumbsup:


----------



## Kevin Cole

PDK RACING said:


> No problem. Need to look at speedo thinking about Mamba Max pro
> 1 cell. I had mamba max with 7700 kv and liked it a lot.
> Brandon


The Mamba Pro 1cell is a amazing speed control on oval...but I've not heard the same about its performance in on road scenarios.
Plus the size of it does work well with the limited space available with a 12th scale chassis.You will need to remove most of the many heat sink fins.


----------



## Crptracer

Just out of curiosity Kev...Is there a chance of the Northeast Grandslam series venturing down to the rug?....I see the hurricane series is in the book...Perhaps a possible ROAR regional in there to....Inquiring minds want to know....Although I havent been racing I still have 2 cents.....Run whats being run nationally there isnt any point in running anything else....Especially when the RUG is picking up these kinds of races....Set the classes post them on here and let it be....I for one have always said on here that this site is a big plus to help motivate racers to either come or not to come...So for the RUG Kevin,Floyd and yourselves keep it positive and talk about how awesome the facillity is and how efficient and well ran the events are....Happy racing....


----------



## GHBECK

RustyS said:


> I haven't been around for awhile but plan on coming back in a couple of months. I plan on running 1/12 when i return and would like to comment on the class. 1/12 is not a beginners class. In order for someone to do well in the class they must have expierence and be willing to buy the top of the line. We have a few drivers that can race on the professional level and do well. I do think we need to have both 17.5 and 13.5 classes. I think we need to make the move to 13.5 so the faster drivers move up and leave the 17.5 class as the 1/12 novice class. No one wants to get into a class where they feel like they don't have a chance to win or even finish in the top 5. To get into a class where you have David L, Steve D, Steve R, Ken M, Greg H, you have to be on top of everything. I think with the 13.5 class, some of these guys will move up and reduce the level of competition in 17.5. I think this will help peak more interest for the 17.5 class. We all know if we feel like we don't finish good, we change classes hoping we can finish better.


Wow, now that's a motley crew...

I will respectfully bow out of 17.5-1/12th, if it will bring the Rusty dude back...:thumbsup:


----------



## Kevin Cole

Steve-We have some other big on road races in the works...and waiting to here back on a couple others.


----------



## Kevin Cole

_Here's an attachment that shows the August calendar.

I'll have it on the website by midweek...along with new pictures, indoor news, class updates, and the September calendar._


----------



## dragrace

Kevin Cole said:


> Steve-We have some other big on road races in the works...and waiting to here back on a couple others.


Awsome....Great job in bringing onroad to Indy....Group Hug.....hahahaha

See everyone next Wed. the 11th..

Steve Dunn


----------



## dragrace

Kevin Cole said:


> The Mamba Pro 1cell is a amazing speed control on oval...but I've not heard the same about its performance in on road scenarios.
> Plus the size of it does work well with the limited space available with a 12th scale chassis.You will need to remove most of the many heat sink fins.


Yep. Any programmable speedo will work if it fits in the car. Timing is timing. We will help get you up to speed whatever you get.

By the way your car is ready.....


Steve Dunn


----------



## PDK RACING

dragrace said:


> Yep. Any programmable speedo will work if it fits in the car. Timing is timing. We will help get you up to speed whatever you get.
> 
> By the way your car is ready.....
> 
> 
> Steve Dunn


I think I am going to use my spx, for now, and install gtb in RCwhateverit'scallednowGT with 17.5 lol. Going to order some 1cells tonight. call me when you get off work 317-809-3764 I'm off at 3:30..


----------



## Kevin Cole

dragrace said:


> Awsome....Great job in bringing onroad to Indy....Group Hug.....hahahaha
> 
> See everyone next Wed. the 4th..
> 
> Steve Dunn


Check the August calendar in the attachment, the 4th will not be the first race back indoors.Once again, I'm at the mercy of 4H.


----------



## PDK RACING

*1/12*

If there is some interest in starting a beginner or new to 1/12 class I am all for it. Trying to talk steve martin into getting one. I would do a 21.5-17.5 class as long as we could use big boy speedos. If not I have no issue running with steve and david and greg as long as greg does not yell at me...Hurts my feelings...lol New team name rolling chicane..lol


----------



## THE READER

Kevin Cole said:


> _Here's an attachment that shows the August calendar.
> 
> I'll have it on the website by midweek...along with new pictures, indoor news, class updates, and the September calendar._


AAW!!!  --no friday night races?


----------



## Lugnutz

Kevin, When do you think we will have the rules for the RCGT/???? class?

Greg


----------



## Lugnutz

Crptracer, are you racin this fall?


----------



## PDK RACING

Lugnutz said:


> Kevin, When do you think we will have the rules for the RCGT/???? class?
> 
> Greg


The rug should do it when usvta rules change. Still 21.5 open speedo 17.5 roar sportsman speedo open tire open body


----------



## drhodes1989

Kevin u have pm


----------



## Kevin Cole

THE READER said:


> AAW!!!  --no friday night races?


I didn't schedule anything because I figured most would be at the track on Emerson.

If you all decide you want a Friday again...let me know what Friday and we'll do it up.


----------



## Kevin Cole

Lugnutz said:


> Kevin, When do you think we will have the rules for the RCGT/???? class?
> 
> Greg


All new rules/classes will be enforced when we return to our Wed./Sun on road offering...which will be late Sept/early Oct.

I will have defined rules in place for all classes within the next couple weeks.


----------



## Crptracer

Lugnutz said:


> Crptracer, are you racin this fall?


 Maybe...not sure at the moment...Gonna wait and see what classes the track decides on....


----------



## PDK RACING

DavidL u have pm


----------



## RustyS

GHBECK said:


> Wow, now that's a motley crew...
> 
> I will respectfully bow out of 17.5-1/12th, if it will bring the Rusty dude back...:thumbsup:


I had to take a break. With the speedo war coming on, personal issues and work going to 24hr and 12 days a week, I needed to go fishing and hide from the world. Things are smoothing out and bankrolling everything I can for a long fun run of racing. I do think we need 2 classes to get 1/12 rolling and I will run either one or both to help.:dude:


----------



## indymodz

Will this years VTA rules allow the RS Pro(w/v208) or the SPX? I didnt see anything about either on their site.


----------



## Kevin Cole

There's a short list of speed controls available for that class in 2010/2011...I'll see if I can find it again.


----------



## Kevin Cole

Here's a list of the legal speed controls for VTA starting Sept.1st.

Approved ESCs:
Novak-
GTB series part numbers:1710, 1711
Havoc series part numbers:1732, 1733, 1735
Slyder part number: 1712
XBR (DISCONTINUED) part number:1720
LRP
A.i. Brushless Reverse part numbers: LRP80100, LRP80150

Here is a link to the entire rules package...

http://www.usvintagetransam.com/rules/2010rules.pdf


----------



## jonesy112

Nope, it's all novak speed controls except for the LRP a.I.. The detailed list is on the USVTA site. I think it's usvintagetransam.com


----------



## jonesy112

Nevermind, looks like Kevin beat me to it.


----------



## Kevin Cole

That will actually be the same list of speedo's available for the Indy Slider class too.


----------



## jonesy112

Good move, I think that will be the best for that class. Keep that new adjustible timing havoc outta there


----------



## indymodz

Got it. Thanks. I couldnt find it for anything.
I have a GTB, how can I find out if its a 1710 or 1711? I dont see anything on it that says.


----------



## wlpjr2

indymodz said:


> Got it. Thanks. I couldnt find it for anything.
> I have a GTB, how can I find out if its a 1710 or 1711? I dont see anything on it that says.


Your good, all the normal GTB's were 1710 or 1711. Only the old 4cell's had a different part number


----------



## indymodz

Thanks Bill : )

Any new esc/motor rules for the RCAR Late Model class?


----------



## jonesy112

If I understand correctly, the late model class will remain the same As last season as far as esc/motor rules go.


----------



## Kevin Cole

R/CAR Late Models will run ANY non-PC programmable speed control this season.


----------



## dragrace

Kevin,

Call if you need any help putting the Rug down.....

Steve Dunn


----------



## fselzer

dragrace said:


> Kevin,
> 
> Call if you need any help putting the Rug down.....
> 
> Steve Dunn


Thanks Steve. We will be putting the carpet back down tomorrow evening. The fairgrounds caretaker says that all of the 4H tables and racks will be removed by the end of today.

We will confirm all this tomorrow or later today.

Any other helpers out there?


----------



## dragrace

fselzer said:


> Thanks Steve. We will be putting the carpet back down tomorrow evening. The fairgrounds caretaker says that all of the 4H tables and racks will be removed by the end of today.
> 
> We will confirm all this tomorrow or later today.
> 
> Any other helpers out there?


What is a good time to show up? Is kevin going to be there, If so he is buying dinner......hahahah

Steve Dunn


----------



## Kevin Cole

Attention Racers

_Like Floyd mentioned, we will be rolling the carpet back out tomorrow evening between 5pm-6pm.

We only need to get it moved into place and rolled out...so we need guys & some muscle for a very short time frame.

The plan is to let the carpet lay out (flat) over the weekend...and on Monday evening Floyd & I will put the track barriers & catch fence back in place.

So...any help we can get Friday evening for about an hour or Monday evening for a few hours would be great. _

*Stevie...sounds like you need a big ole hug


----------



## davidl

Kevin Cole said:


> *Stevie...sounds like you need a big ole hug


 

Barf:hat::drunk:


----------



## dragrace

davidl said:


> Barf:hat::drunk:


I Agree....Barf:drunk:

Going testing tomorrow in Ft. Wayne so I can catch David on Wed.....

Steve Dunn


----------



## davidl

Kevin Cole said:


> *Stevie...sounds like you need a big ole hug


I want to know if you guys french during these "hugs".:dude: No, wait, I don't want to know!:drunk:


----------



## dragrace

davidl said:


> I want to know if you guys french during these "hugs".:dude: No, wait, I don't want to know!:drunk:


:tongue: HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAH


----------



## dragrace

cant make it until 7 so I will be there Monday around 5:30.....Sorry Guys...


----------



## PDK RACING

*rcgt*

Are the rules for gt still 21.5 open + 17.5 sportsman
Open rubber tires
Open body
Only 5 days left....


----------



## smokefan

Don't think anything has been decided yet.


----------



## PDK RACING

smokefan said:


> Don't think anything has been decided yet.




Tick tock tick tock tick tock. That is time running out to get rules set


----------



## PDK RACING

dragrace said:


> cant make it until 7 so I will be there Monday around 5:30.....Sorry Guys...


He is stopping for dinner. LOL


----------



## indymodz

PDK RACING said:


> Tick tock tick tock tick tock. That is time running out to get rules set


Im putting another on-road car together, depending on the rules it will either be RCGT or 17.5 rubber. I vote 21.5/open esc for RCGT, but am open to whatever.


----------



## Kevin Cole

PDK RACING said:


> Are the rules for gt still 21.5 open + 17.5 sportsman
> Open rubber tires
> Open body
> Only 5 days left....


All new rules for the upcoming season will begin on Sept.1.

I will have everything(new classes/new rules) posted on Sunday/Monday.


----------



## Domenic Reese

Kevin racing on the 11th still a go or might be pushed back?


----------



## Kevin Cole

If we can get everything wrapped up by then we'll be racing.

The 4H folks didnt clear out the building until Wednesday...so we're a little behind right now.

The carpet is laid out for the weekend & we plan to put the barriers in place Tuesday evening.

I'll keep everyone up to date on here.


----------



## trerc

Any interest in the bomber class at the rug???


----------



## Kevin Cole

It will be added to the list of classes available for this upcoming carpet season...it looks like a fun class & the racing has been good with it at Indy Slots.

I hope it does not take from the existing classes and guys use it as a second class rather than dropping the main class they usually run.

The rules for this class will need to stay the same(hopefully at both tracks) through-out the entire season...with the exception of the available body list eventually growing.It is not good for anyone involved to change any class rules after the season begins.

Hats off to Chuck Ray for being the brainchild behind this class & for offering it up for the racers at the Big Rug & Indy Slots to enjoy.


----------



## Kevin Cole

Here is a link to the 2010/2011 On Road thread...it contains class/rule info, as well as track info and contact numbers.

The rules & classes are a bit different this season to keep up with racing on a national/regional level.

I think the new classes work perfect for guys to move through the classes with a nice progression and still be able to use the equipment they currently have.

http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?t=300063

The new classes/rules will begin Sept.1


----------



## THE READER

I have a custom work aggressor nastruck for sale. just needs your receiver for your radio and its ready to run 
it has a novak 17.5 motor -- smc lightning volt 4000mah 3.7v lipo, and switch,--- blue ring spec tire like new--,lrp speed control . (not sure which one , I have weights on it ).
practice on it at the big rug once.
$350.00 (pm me) 

Bob Yelle

ps
extra new truck body --unpaint --ORT


----------



## davidl

Kevin Cole said:


> If we can get everything wrapped up by then we'll be racing.
> 
> The 4H folks didnt clear out the building until Wednesday...so we're a little behind right now.
> 
> The carpet is laid out for the weekend & we plan to put the barriers in place Tuesday evening.
> 
> I'll keep everyone up to date on here.


 
Here is the latest from the RCar org. I just got home from the fairgrounds and Kevin asked me to post this so all of you interested in Wed night onroad (8/11) would know as soon as possible.

There will not be any racing on the carpet Wed, 8/11. The carpet is laying on the floor of the building, but it has some bad ripples in some bad places, ie the end of the onroad straight-a-way. They have placed some tables on it, upside down, in an effort to flatten those ripples. The barriers have not been erected as this process goes on. Also, the tables and electricity in the pits have not been placed and run because they are on the carpet.

Kevin feels bad  that it has turned out this way, and hopes all carpet onroad drivers intending to run on Wed night will continue their enthusiasm through the week till next Wed 8/18. No word if they will attempt a program on Saturday or Sunday. I assume oval will continue on the outdoor paved track till the weather turns.

That's all for now and hope to see a large group on the 18th. Some of you will be welcomed in a "group hug", ie Dragracer. I thought his name was turtle?


----------



## dragrace

davidl said:


> Here is the latest from the RCar org. I just got home from the fairgrounds and Kevin asked me to post this so all of you interested in Wed night onroad (8/11) would know as soon as possible.
> 
> There will not be any racing on the carpet Wed, 8/11. The carpet is laying on the floor of the building, but it has some bad ripples in some bad places, ie the end of the onroad straight-a-way. They have placed some tables on it, upside down, in an effort to flatten those ripples. The barriers have not been erected as this process goes on. Also, the tables and electricity in the pits have not been placed and run because they are on the carpet.
> 
> Kevin feels bad  that it has turned out this way, and hopes all carpet onroad drivers intending to run on Wed night will continue their enthusiasm through the week till next Wed 8/18. No word if they will attempt a program on Saturday or Sunday. I assume oval will continue on the outdoor paved track till the weather turns.
> 
> That's all for now and hope to see a large group on the 18th. Some of you will be welcomed in a "group hug", ie Dragracer. I thought his name was turtle?


No problem here. I will be ready for the 18th....

Going to Cleveland on Sunday for testing...

Steve Dunn


----------



## Kevin Cole

Thanks David...and sorry guys.

Like David said, the heat & humidity is reeking havoc with the carpet.

We're at the mercy of the fairgrounds maint.staff to get all our tables/chairs rounded back up.

The track will certainly be ready for racing next Wednesday(8/18).

We will not start the Sunday program until Mr.Cordell wraps up his parking lot season.

Thanks to Cody Woods for coming out and lending a hand...and of coarse to Mr.Lee.


----------



## indymodz

Im looking for a TC5r ITF chassis if anyone has one locally. Only need the bottom.

I also have a Hudy manual truer with 3 arbors f/s if anyone needs one.

PM me.

Jason


----------



## davidl

Kevin Cole said:


> Thanks David...and sorry guys.
> 
> Like David said, the heat & humidity is reeking havoc with the carpet.
> 
> We're at the mercy of the fairgrounds maint.staff to get all our tables/chairs rounded back up.
> 
> The track will certainly be ready for racing next Wednesday(8/18).
> 
> We will not start the Sunday program until Mr.Cordell wraps up his parking lot season.
> 
> Thanks to Cody Woods for coming out and lending a hand...and of coarse to Mr.Lee.


 
coarse = course


----------



## Chogue

Well I finally got my WGT car together. Is there intrest in this class for the upcoming carpet season? I've heard a number of people had them. What motor does the class run and where can I find the rules? I hope to be there testing on the 18th and if enough show up I try to race....
Hogue


----------



## dragrace

Chogue said:


> Well I finally got my WGT car together. Is there intrest in this class for the upcoming carpet season? I've heard a number of people had them. What motor does the class run and where can I find the rules? I hope to be there testing on the 18th and if enough show up I try to race....
> Hogue


I just talked to Chicky and the serpent WGT is shipping this week. So maybe I will have mine next week but probably not ready until the following week.

The motor is 13.5 and open speedo.

Steve Dunn


----------



## PDK RACING

*tires*

Steve I wanted to know if I could get foam from you soon. I am installing everything and need to balance the chassis...


----------



## smokefan

Looking forward to running on the Big Rug and trying out my X-Ray in VTA. SOOOOOO will the first Sunday race be the Sunday after the Asphalt Attack Trophy Race???


----------



## dragrace

PDK RACING said:


> Steve I wanted to know if I could get foam from you soon. I am installing everything and need to balance the chassis...


Sure. Can we try to meet on Monday. I am going to Cleveland on Sunday to test more tires. Some compounds may change so if you can wait until then I will be sure to give you 2 good new sets that I know will work.

Our speeds in stock have exceeded what we use to run. I tried 12 different sets last saturday. On the last 2 runs I found something. I even changed front springs everytime I changed tires. David Lee helped me out a lot before Cleveland 08 with springs and I owe him a lot for that information.

The last few runs the car really felt like it did when we ran 4cell. The car would stay up against the wall of the turn and not push. Ofcourse I can add camber but that's not the answer.

I have 16 Sets of tires coming for Sunday. A little different direction but I think it will be even better.

Steve Dunn


----------



## Kevin Cole

Chogue said:


> Well I finally got my WGT car together. Is there intrest in this class for the upcoming carpet season? I've heard a number of people had them. What motor does the class run and where can I find the rules? I hope to be there testing on the 18th and if enough show up I try to race....
> Hogue


*World GT*
_Chassis:Any 200mm pan style chassis
Motor:13.5 Brushless
Speed Control:Any Speed Control(Open)
Tires:World GT Spec (Purple Ring)
Body:Open Body at R/CAR
Min.Ride Ht.4mm/Min.Wt.930g
*Here's a link to the national rules for reference_
http://www.worldgtrc.com/World GT rules - 09.pdf


----------



## Kevin Cole

smokefan said:


> Looking forward to running on the Big Rug and trying out my X-Ray in VTA. SOOOOOO will the first Sunday race be the Sunday after the Asphalt Attack Trophy Race???


If that is indeed the last race for the HobbyTown crew on the parking lot...can I get confirmation from Mr.Cordell?

As soon as they wrap up their season...we'll be running every Sunday.


----------



## davidl

dragrace said:


> ......Our speeds in stock have exceeded what we use to run. I tried 12 different sets last saturday. On the last 2 runs I found something. I even changed front springs everytime I changed tires. David Lee helped me out a lot before Cleveland 08 with springs and I owe him a lot for that information.
> 
> The last few runs the car really felt like it did when we ran 4cell. The car would stay up against the wall of the turn and not push. Ofcourse I can add camber but that's not the answer.
> 
> I have 16 Sets of tires coming for Sunday. A little different direction but I think it will be even better.
> 
> Steve Dunn


 
What are you babbling about now?


----------



## dragrace

davidl said:


> What are you babbling about now?


Just testing tires......I promised Brandon I would give him a few sets for free.....

Steve Dunn


----------



## PDK RACING

I


dragrace said:


> Just testing tires......I promised Brandon I would give him a few sets for free.....
> 
> Steve Dunn


I can wait. Greg h. Showed me how to figure roll-out. I have servo in but can't find corner scales, going to put everthing as close to middle as possible. Got body painted cutout. I need to get pinions, mine are to small.I almost ordered tires but a lot of choises, to much money to make the wrong one. I am really looking forward to running 1/12 this winter. I got a lipo but plan on running as much as possible. If anyone has a old 1cell I could borrow or rent on Wednesday that would be cool. I have 17.5 in now and will stay out of everones way, till I get faster. I also think we all need to give kevin a BIG O HUG. :wave:


----------



## Kevin Cole

That hug will earn you the use of one of my 1cell Lipos sugar.

I do have a barely used 1cell from last oval season I'll sell you for $20 too.


----------



## PDK RACING

Kevin Cole said:


> That hug will earn you the use of one of my 1cell Lipos sugar.
> 
> I do have a barely used 1cell from last oval season I'll sell you for $20 too.


I will check it out on Wednesday..I am so ready to run THE BIG RUG again.


----------



## JonnySocko

davidl said:


> What are you babbling about now?





dragrace said:


> Just testing tires......I promised Brandon I would give him a few sets for free.....
> 
> Steve Dunn


Are you two going to run the Hurricane race in November? With all the work Steve is putting in I guess I better get my act in gear and get ready! 

Rick


----------



## dragrace

JonnySocko said:


> Are you two going to run the Hurricane race in November? With all the work Steve is putting in I guess I better get my act in gear and get ready!
> 
> Rick


Yes. I think Tony Fox is also. 

While I was in Cleveland yesterday Mike Blackstock was there testing and he said Kevin Hebert and Chicky were testing tues-sunday this week. I think everyone is doing a lot more testing....

I heard we may be getting a Grand Slam Race this year. Guy's from Pittsburg were saying that they will be coming......Hope it's true

Steve


----------



## JonnySocko

dragrace said:


> Yes. I think Tony Fox is also.
> 
> While I was in Cleveland yesterday Mike Blackstock was there testing and he said Kevin Hebert and Chicky were testing tues-sunday this week. I think everyone is doing a lot more testing....
> 
> I heard we may be getting a Grand Slam Race this year. Guy's from Pittsburg were saying that they will be coming......Hope it's true
> 
> Steve


Very good, finally a Grand Slam race I can get to easily.


----------



## Miller Time

dragrace said:


> ....
> I heard we may be getting a Grand Slam Race this year. Guy's from Pittsburg were saying that they will be coming......Hope it's true
> 
> Steve


 More to come on that soon but expect all the series to be much closer

Steve YGPM


----------



## charlie2755

anyone have a 21.5 they would sell me or trade for a 17.5?


----------



## Kevin Cole

I have a nice hand tuned 21.5 that has never been ran Charlie...I'll hook you up bro.


----------



## charlie2755

so when is the first sunday onroad going to be?


----------



## Kevin Cole

Sept.19(next Sunday)


----------



## dragrace

charlie2755 said:


> so when is the first sunday onroad going to be?


Charlie,

You need to be there Sunday or I am going to steal your Van.........ahahahaah

Steve Dunn


----------



## charlie2755

dragrace said:


> Charlie,
> 
> You need to be there Sunday or I am going to steal your Van.........ahahahaah
> 
> Steve Dunn


O.............K..................! I won't be racing 1/12th this week but I'll see you there!


----------



## velcro

Scott Sanders, Greg Carlson and myself (Kris Poloncak) will be coming to race 1/12 scale this wednesday, looking forward to a great night of racing.


----------



## Kevin Cole

Sounds good Kris...doors open at 4pm

Glad to here you coming out Sunday Charlie.


----------



## charlie2755

have my motor ready. I'll need it!


----------



## Kevin Cole

I have it put up for you.


----------



## Kevin Cole

Here's a link to this seasons On Road thread.

http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?t=300063


----------



## dragrace

velcro said:


> Scott Sanders, Greg Carlson and myself (Kris Poloncak) will be coming to race 1/12 scale this wednesday, looking forward to a great night of racing.


Great. We should have a good turnout for 1/12. I am thinking about 8-11 cars.

Steve Dunn


----------



## GHBECK

*TC5s 4 Sale*

Sorry, I know that this isn't the place to put stuff up for sale, but I'd rather extend deals to my buddies than to strangers. 

I have two rolling chassis TC5's for sale, one TC5R and one TC5F "hybrid", $200 ea. 

If any interest, PM me and Ill get you any additional information you would like, lets make a deal...


----------

